#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-11
<michal__> Hi guys, I'm an author of Easy Stopwatch. Some time ago I submitted changes to  https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/989/ and updated my app in PPA.  2 days ago I got message in feedback section that the changes are approved. Later on I discovered only screenshots were updated in USC but the app version is still the same.
<michal__> BTW on https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/easy-stopwatch/ there are screenshots of both old and new version of the app
<michal__> this is misleading because functionality presented at new screenshots does not exist in old version of the app
<toabctl> mhall119, are the result for the community vote ready?
<mhall119> toabctl: I believe so, dpm will be announcing it
<toabctl> mhall119, ok. thx
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-12
<mapiko> hello
<mapiko> developers..
<mapiko> im newbie here
<mapiko> and i do have some questions..
<mapiko> regarding app dev in ubuntu
<mapiko> so can anyone tell me if its possible to integrade ads in
<mapiko> apps?
<tgm4883> is there a replacement for get-build-deps in 12.04 since it is no longer in ubuntu-dev-tools
<MikeyYeahYeah> Hello all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-13
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-14
<mterry> tgm4883`, apt-get build-deps?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-09-16
<D[4]ni> which gui framework should i use to build an application that looks native on both kde and gnome, and wiöö (much later) be easier to port to windows, perhaps even osx?
<D[4]ni> i googled for a while now, it mostly says "install the systemsettings package" and stuff like this, but i don't want to have the user do this kind of things to make my application look okay
<tsimpson> D[4]ni: In my opinion, you want to use Qt
<D[4]ni> tsimpson: still i want to avoid the need to have the user adjust settings on his system. is this even possible?
<tsimpson> well you can choose a style if you want, or just use what it chooses by default, which should be whatever's appropriate
<D[4]ni> on google most pages say users have to select the "gtk+" theme in their qt-config to make qt applications on gnome not look like from the 20th century...
<tsimpson> D[4]ni: well Qt comes with a GTK style, so the opposite is true too
<tsimpson> but, a big plus for Qt is that it's cross-platform. so you write one code for Linux, Windows, and Mac
<D[4]ni> tsimpson: so that means there _has_ to be some sort of user interaction to make a qt application look good on gtk?
<D[4]ni> s/good/native/
<D[4]ni> s/gtk/gnome/
<D[4]ni> it's way too late.
<tsimpson> same goes for GTK though, it would need something to tell it to use a Qt style theme
<tsimpson> you shouldn't worry too much about that anyway, you can't control what the user sets their theme to
<tsimpson> it'll look native where it's set to, so whatever the distribution decides should be default
<D[4]ni> well, so i'll have a whole bunch of ubuntu users with an application looking like crap by default :<
<D[4]ni> i guess i can somehow detect whether they are running on gnome, and display a hint on first launch which points them to qtconfig?
<tsimpson> you could
<D[4]ni> seems like i have to do strange and/or deprecated things...
<D[4]ni> qt checks for DESKTOP_SESSION == "gnome" - it's "ubuntu" for me and probably every other ubuntu user. so i'll have to check for both values - or check for $GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID, which is deprecated
<D[4]ni> anyway, i'm going to sleep for today now.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-09
<imnichol> Is there documentation for using the camera with qml?
<imnichol> Or alternatively, is there documentation for a chooser for images that are already on the device?
<dholbach> good morning
<qwertzui11> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hey qwertzui11
<dpm> hi mzanetti, around?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes+
<mzanetti> -
<mzanetti> :D
<dpm> morning!
<dpm> :)
<mzanetti> good morning
<dpm> mzanetti, on the phone list you mentioned you were writing an app that used Qt Location, did I get that right? And is Qt Location working for getting the current position for you?
<mzanetti> dpm: not when packaging as a click app
<mzanetti> dpm: otherwise, yes
<mzanetti> dpm: and it crashes on the desktop currently
<mzanetti> dpm: well.. define QtLocation
<mzanetti> dpm: The Map works fine... the PositionSource is the one crashing on desktop, and having problems with AppArmor
<dpm> mzanetti, something like e.g. "import Qt Location 5.0", "get GPS position" :)
<mzanetti> the import works fine :D
<dpm> :)
<mzanetti> dpm: ah right
<mzanetti> qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin is not preinstalled
<mzanetti> as wa cannot handle dependencies with click :( we need to preinstall that
<mzanetti> dpm: do you know who is the one to ask for that?
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, you're righ. The reason I'm asking is because this landed a few days ago, and I wanted to point core app developers to use it for Weather and Clock, however bzoltan1 was trying to write an example to document it, and he mentioned that it didn't do anything. So I was just wondering if it worked at all (regardless of click/apparmor for now)
<dpm> mzanetti, tvoss for Qt Location, jdstrand or mdeslaur for the apparmor bit
<mzanetti> dpm: yeah. works since last wednesday or so
<mzanetti> the PositionSource, that is
<dpm> mzanetti, what backend do you use? Did you have to activate any sensor to get it working? (I'm not familiar with Qt Location)
<mzanetti> dpm: no... just use the PositionSource {} item in qml... that's it
 * dpm installs the package on the phone and tries
<mzanetti> dpm: http://notyetthere.org/data/com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.getmewheels2_1.3_all.click
<mzanetti> dpm: that's the one... it'll crash when just launching through the dash, but it will work (including positioning) when you execute it via the command line on the phone
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: do you know how to trigger a rebuild on this MR ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-actions/+merge/183835
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: following the link in the jenkins comment won't let me do that
 * mzanetti checks nerochiaro's jenkins permissions
<mzanetti> I can't reach the jenkins webiface :/
<mzanetti> ist it down again?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: does the jenkins webinterface work for you?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i can see the page linked there, but there's no option in the web interface to trigger a rebuild (that i can see)
<mzanetti> I can't see the page
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks. For the moment, I'm just trying to get a very simple example going to show to app developers how to use Qt Location. So far I'm not successful, I'm getting a "The name com.ubuntu.location.Service was not provided by any .service files" on the phone with a simple example, which might mean it's trying to use geoclue?
<mzanetti> not its back
<mzanetti> dpm: note that QtLocation is not released and it's apis are subject to change soon
<mzanetti> dpm: it's documentation shows quite well how to use it.
<mzanetti> dpm: but if you start writing another howto now its api will have changed by the time you are done
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm not trying to write a tutorial, a simple example will do. Where did you find the docs? I can only find http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/location-positioning-qml
<mzanetti> dpm: there are already commits in the queue to split QtLocation into QtMaps and QtPositioning
<chriadam> dpm: during au tz office hours, you can ask amccarthy in #qt-mobility
<dpm> oh, didn't know about that channel, thanks chriadam
<mzanetti> dpm: at the risk that you don't like this link. at this point in time I couldn't suggest any other doc than this: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtlocation/source/e31739e1b6d24616654b03d30bcdf6aeba037117:src/imports/positioning/qdeclarativepositionsource.cpp
<mzanetti> just ignore the code in between :D
<dpm> lol
<mzanetti> dpm: this is the file where the official docs are generated from
<mzanetti> dpm: look at line 98 for example
<mzanetti> that's the one you want
<mzanetti> dpm: because of QtLocation being in transition currently, everything else is outdated
<dpm> mzanetti, that's essentially the same example as http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/qml-qtlocation5-positionsource/, right?
<mzanetti> dpm: your developez link is generated out of this file, yes
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> I just don't know how official that page is, and how often the docs are generated
<mzanetti> dpm: however, its most likely outdated (me found developpez.com to be always outdated)
<mzanetti> dpm: the Qt guys themselves don't generate docs yet because its not a released module yet. Docs will show up with Qt 5.2
<dpm> gotcha, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: until then, copy paste the stuff you need from the .cpp files
<mzanetti> everything else is old by the time you create it
<dpm> did you have to install any other packages to get it working? I'm still getting the "The name com.ubuntu.location.Service was not provided by any .service files" message with the example from the cpp files
<mzanetti> dpm: hmm... I don't think I did... at least not since last Wed
<mzanetti> dpm: make sure ubuntu-location-service is running
<dpm> how do I do that, is it an upstart service?
 * dpm tries
<mzanetti> dpm: also, I'm not sure how well the AGPS works in our device yet. Make sure the device is close to a window. Without AGPS, the first fix takes in average 12 mins
<mzanetti> dpm: yes, it's an upstart service
<dpm> ok, service running now, the app runs, no location yet. Testing device is a Nexus 4
<mzanetti> dpm: I use a nexus 4 too. the very first fix after flashing takes indeed like 12 minutes for now
<dpm> mzanetti, I'm not too familiar with AGPS, when you're saying "fix", what do you mean?
<mzanetti> dpm: "getting a GPS fix" means basically "knowing the position"
<dpm> cool, thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: AGPS is a technology to download satellite positions from the internet (also using GSM triangolation, Wifi/IP geolocation information) to support the slow GSM antenna
<mzanetti> dpm: so with AGPS you get a fix really fast even though it might not be really precise in the beginning. as the GPS antenna starts finding stallites, its get more precise over time
<mzanetti> dpm: as we don't really have AGPS working yet, we have to wait for the real satellites
<mzanetti> AGPS = Assisted GPS
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Monday and happy Wonderful Weirdos Day! :-D
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: you should have permissions to retrigger builds already
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: are you logged in to jenkins?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ah, no, i'm not. but i have no idea of what my credentials are. i think i had them setup at some point months ago but haven't used them in a while and forgot
<dpm> mzanetti, thanks! So just to wrap up and make sure I understand... in the context of Qt Location/Ubuntu, do you know how will AGPS work? Will Qt Location need a new backed/will we need a new service?
<mzanetti> dpm: I think it needs to happen inside ubuntu-location-service
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, cool, I'll ask tvoss then. Thanks!
<mzanetti> dpm: QtLocation has a method, setEnabledPositioningMethods() or something like that
<mzanetti> dpm: that call needs to be just forwarded to to the backend (ubuntu-location-service) and that one just gathers information according to those enabled methods
<dpm> ah, probably http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/qml-qtlocation5-positionsource/#preferredpositioningmethods-prop
<nerochiaro> timp: have you managed to verify if there's any problem with the actions when loading the MainView in a Loader ?
<nerochiaro> Wellark: is the hud supposed to be fixed in the most recent image ?
<timp> nerochiaro: no, I didn't have time to look at it.
<timp> nerochiaro: do you have a simple test program with and without loader to see if the behavior differs?
<nerochiaro> timp: good point, need to make one
<timp> nerochiaro: great, thanks :)
<Wellark> nerochiaro: nope
<Wellark> nerochiaro: for some reason there has been no hud release after the fix
<Wellark> the stack must be stuck somewhere
<nerochiaro> Wellark: are you still looking into it then, or is someone else taking care of it ?
<Wellark> nerochiaro: well, if the stack is stuck then the stack is stuck  :)
<Wellark> we will get a hud release at some point
<Wellark> this is what happens when you hand over the release management to SkyNet ;)
<nerochiaro> Wellark: ;) ok. but there must be somewhere one can go and see what is keeping a stack stuck, no ?
<Wellark> nerochiaro: well, sure.
<Wellark> but, I'm sure whatever it is somebody is already working on it
<Wellark> if something blocks use releasing packages then it becomes the top priority to whoever poor developer broke the release stack :)
<nerochiaro> Wellark: i'm sure. it's just that bfiller asked to be kept up to date on the progess, so having an idea of what's holding this up would be useful
<Wellark> and trust me.. if you break the release stack.. you. will. know.
<Wellark> :)
<Wellark> nerochiaro: ok. well. I can ask around
<nerochiaro> Wellark: would appreciate that. just to know who's the poor developer who's taking all the heat
<Wellark> nerochiaro: yeah, so we can add some more ;)
<Wellark> "you are blocking us!!"
<nerochiaro> Wellark: or maybe help ;)
<nerochiaro> Wellark: is there any way i can get fixed pacakges for the hud so i can test on my phone ?
<WebbyIT> Someone can help me with bignumber.js by Michael Mclaughlin? I don't understand how to confi the lenght of the result
<Wellark> nerochiaro: AFAIK no other than compiling the package yourself
<nerochiaro> Wellark: ok, thanks
<clepto> mhall119, ping
<rigved> hi all
<rigved> can anyone tell me the status of the whatsapp client on ubuntu touch?
<timp> uh there is one? I want it! :)
<rigved> i had heard about a client called whosthere.
<rigved> but it seems to have been abandoned
<timp> I vaguely remember an ubuntu-touch client based on https://github.com/tgalal/yowsup a while ago, but I don't know if that is still happening
<timp> I didn't run it, just heard about it
<rigved> just wanted to see if anyone knows better
<rigved> timp: ok thanks. will look into this one
<nerochiaro> gusch: one more super simple review: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/webapps-demo/webapps-demo-no-hud/+merge/184535
<nerochiaro> gusch: not sure who manages that app normally
<nerochiaro> gusch: (it's not even an app in fact)
<gusch> nerochiaro: you could keep the "," after webbrowser-app - an even simpler MR
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok,  let me do that
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: sil2100: re-approving fixed the autolanding
<mzanetti> goodie
<dholbach> ooh, click 0.4.4 uploaded with " Add "click unregister", which unregisters a package for a user and removes it from disk if it is not being used."
<dholbach> alecu, ^ this might interest you :)
<alecu> dholbach: nice, useful indeed
<dholbach> alecu, cjwatson just mailed on the list
<alecu> yes, saw that too... thanks!
<nerochiaro> timp: I just noticed that if I add more than 5 actions to the hud, only the first 5 will be displayed. Is this something you need to look into or is it a proble in the hud ?
<nerochiaro> timp: seems like an hud issue. doing a search for the missing ones brings them up
<nerochiaro> Wellark: i just noticed that only the first 5 actions appear in the hud, and i can't reach any further actions unless i search for them. is that a bug or is it by design ?
<WebbyIT> popey, hi :) Do you have 5 minutes? I just noticed a crazy thing, but I need a test on a phone to confirm it...
<WebbyIT> or dpm ^
<nerochiaro> bfiller: can you point me to that seed repository so that i can check if share-app is still there ?
<popey> hey WebbyIT
<popey> i have _exactly_ 5 minutes
<popey> GO!
<WebbyIT> With this branch I cannot reproduce anymore bug 1207687 on PC. It's not related and I don't understand how can be a fix There's no harm in trying :),
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207687 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] First swipe up (and down) doesn't work" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207687
<WebbyIT> https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1214398/+merge/182323
<popey> lets see
<popey> WebbyIT: that works!
<WebbyIT> popey, that is incredible!
<popey> DING!
<popey> Your 5 mins are up
<popey> Congratulations!
<WebbyIT> popey, I have to investigate on it, but it's a big good news :)
<WebbyIT> \o/
 * popey hugs https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-testing/view/head:/adhoc_branch_build_run.sh
<bfiller> nerochiaro: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.saucy/
<WebbyIT> popey, talking about bug 1207687, not the one related to the merge, right?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1207687 in Ubuntu Calculator App "[Calculator app] First swipe up (and down) doesn't work" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207687
<popey> yes bug 1207687
<popey> sorry, didnt realise the merge related to a different bug, but that merge seems to fix 1207687
<popey> (in case that's not clear)
<beuno> mhall119, now that xnox uploaded all the webapps, does your g+ app still need to be up in the store?
<xnox> beuno: mhall119: this is the test of the system =) which one should become "official" given that they are identical =)
 * xnox has no comments =)
<mhall119> beuno: probably not
<mhall119> mine was more to test whether you could even distribute webapps as click packages
<nerochiaro> Wellark: ping
<nerochiaro> renato_: can you please review the last commit i made on this MR, and keep following up with om26er about the test failures ? (he's in your time zone this week): https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-new-actions-api/+merge/182148
<nerochiaro> bfiller: i checked the AP tests in the old share-app. they were not actually testing anything. I think they are still the example tests that were put there by the QA people when we started working with AP tests
<bfiller> nerochiaro: really? wow
<nerochiaro> bfiller: seems strange to me too, but they look like this now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6084146/
<nerochiaro> bfiller: they don't check anything for real
<Wellark> nerochiaro: semiping
<Wellark> back ~30 minutes
<Wellark> but shoot
<nerochiaro> Wellark:  is it normal that if i ihave more than 5 actions in the hud, there's no way to access the extra actions without having to search for them ?
<Wellark> nerochiaro: yep. that's by design
<Wellark> (I do disagree personally, though)
<nerochiaro> Wellark: i second your disagreement
<nerochiaro> Wellark: thanks for confirming it's ok though
<Wellark> the limit is completely artificial
<Wellark> and the HUD UI code actually supports scrolling the list
<Wellark> if there would be more results
<AskUbuntu> App Review Time | http://askubuntu.com/q/343435
 * popey pokes davmor2 with that question ^
<timp> nerochiaro: yes, i think its a hud problem. The UITK simply aliases the actions to the actions of a HUD actioncontext.
<nerochiaro> timp: yeah, it was confirmed as actually being that way by design
<timp> ah I see it now
<davmor2> popey: what!
<davmor2> popey: Yay for click apps coming to the wrong queue
<davmor2> mhall119: ^  This is like the third click app to land in the regular queue you did make it really obvious where the submissions had to land right?
<mhall119> davmor2: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/
<mhall119> it could probably be made more obvious
<beuno> well
<beuno> I'm waiting until we are out of beta
<beuno> to re-do the menus and such
<beuno> also, we're this >< close to dropping old MyApps
<mhall119> beuno: meaning we'll support commercial apps soon in the new store?
<beuno> mhall119, maybe, maybe
<beuno> :)
<AskUbuntu> webkit + video playback | http://askubuntu.com/q/343471
<clepto> iBelieve, ping
<iBelieve> clepto, pong
<clepto> iBelieve, do I have to do something for the u1db to sync?
<tiagoscd> hey folks
<tiagoscd> do you have any example of ComboButton implementatino?
<tiagoscd> can't found it on API documentation
<tiagoscd> s/tino/tion/
<clepto> tiagoscd, check ValueSelector
<iBelieve> tiagoscd, or you could take a look at the new OptionSelector
<iBelieve> clepto, I'm not sure. I've been wondering the same thing
<clepto> iBelieve, nice work on Tasks!
<iBelieve> clepto, I'm guessing that it hasn't been implemented because in https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/appsettings/+merge/181304 (in the Settings file), there is a sync property but it is never used in the U1db Database
<iBelieve> clepto, thanks :)
<clepto> iBelieve, ok, thanks
<tiagoscd> clepto: iBelieve: thanks, I will take a look
<tiagoscd> :)
<clepto> iBelieve, almost finished here too, fixing bugs after migrating to u1db  :)
<AskUbuntu> What is a package name? | http://askubuntu.com/q/343491
<iBelieve> clepto, that's great!
<clepto> :D
<tiagoscd> nice, ValueSelector works fine, thanks clepto :D
<clepto> tiagoscd, :D
<balloons> iBelieve, you about now?
<tiagoscd> clepto: seems that ValueSelector is deprecated, ItemSelector ftw
<clepto> tiagoscd, link?
<tiagoscd> clepto: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/ListItems/ValueSelector.qml
<tiagoscd> line 21
<clepto> tiagoscd, I guess I have to make some changes then :P
<tiagoscd> haha, I think so
<iBelieve> balloons, yes, what's up?
<balloons> iBelieve, hey.. So I investigated why the smoke tests all fail now for file manager after we landed that merge
<balloons> it seems the XAuthority bug we encountered during testing is still there in there in the lab runs
<balloons> I see the code to "fix" it is indeed merged, so it must be something a bit different
<iBelieve> balloons, interesting
<balloons> but the problem is very much the same as before
<balloons> iBelieve, yes, interesting indeed
<balloons> iBelieve, so I was pinging you because I thought perhaps the code had been unmerged or something, but it appears to be running in the test
<balloons> mspencer, just fyi, I'll propose a branch in a second to fix it I believe.. basically only perform the copy when it's needed (and it
<balloons> 's not needed on the device in the lab it seems)
<iBelieve> balloons, great
<davmor2> mhall119: number 4 ;)
<mhall119> is that good?  I hope it's good
<mhall119> 4 is a good number
<imnichol> I'm trying to write a program in QML that uses the camera, is there any documentation on that?
<imnichol> Or even just a way to select pictures that have already been taken.  I recall that functionality coming out, but I can't remember what it was called.
<imnichol> No answers huh?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-10
<cwayne> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> mhall119: does an app need to explictly set its background as Theme.Palette.normal.background to have it's background change when the default theme is changed?
<mhall119> um.....I don't know
<mhall119> Kaleo might
<imnichol> mhall119, since you're already here, and you know what you're talking about: is there documentation on using the camera in qml?
<mhall119> imnichol: well, one out of two anyway :)
<mhall119> imnichol: I haven't tried it, but the camera should be accessible using the Qt APIs
<mhall119> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtmultimedia/cameraoverview.html
<imnichol> And a follow-up, what's the keyword that I should search for if I'm trying to find the code for picking a picture that's already been taken on the device
<imnichol> Hah, thanks man
<imnichol> I feel like it was "image picker" or "gallery chooser" or something like that
<mhall119> imnichol: for pictures already taken, you want to talk to kenvandine about his content-hub
<imnichol> "content-hub", gotcha
<mhall119> pretty sure that was the name of it
<imnichol> Yeah it is
<imnichol> I remember now
<mhall119> yeah, that'll let you get pictures even if they're outside of your app's security sandbox
<imnichol> Thank you very much dude
<mhall119> np, happy  hacking :)
<mihir_> Goodmorning :)
<vadi> I compiled my Qt app on Qt5 (installed from Qt's online installer) and there is no appmenu integration anymore. How can I get that back?
<dholbach> good morning
<nerochiaro> gusch: do you have time for a quick look at this ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/webapps-demo/webapps-demo-no-hud/+merge/184535
<gusch> nerochiaro: ok
<nerochiaro> gusch: thanks
<gusch> nerochiaro: ah - that's the one, where I proposed to keep the "," for the webbrowser-app
<nerochiaro> gusch: oh :) right, doing it now. sorry
<nerochiaro> gusch: done
<gusch> nerochiaro: approved - jenkins will do the rest
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Swap Ideas Day! :-D
<nerochiaro> gusch: excellent
<nerochiaro> JamesTait: every morning i wonder, where do you find out what Weird Stuff Day is today ?
<JamesTait> nerochiaro: wikipedia and daysoftheyear.com, mostly. Various history sites as well, but only if the first two turn up nothing that piques my interest.
<nerochiaro> JamesTait: nice. thanks
<mardy> timp: hi! Not sure you are the right person to review this, but at least you should know who is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/lp1221707/+merge/184513
<mardy> bzoltan1: or you (hi!) :-) ^
<timp> mardy: yes I could review it.
<timp> mardy: or zsombi
<mardy> timp: thanks either way :-)
<timp> mardy: ok. I'll check it later today
<mehow> shigar and a waffle ?
<mehow> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXJefJOU5OE&noredirect=1
<bzoltan1> hello mardy!
<mardy> bzoltan1: hi!
<bzoltan1> Pat told me that you might be good to join us :) and give some love to our QtCreator plugins
<mardy> bzoltan1: that is news to me, but if I can, I'll happily help
<bzoltan1> mardy: Well :) maybe I should have talked to David first :)
<bzoltan1> mardy: my dear fellow jppiiroinen quits us this month and so the QtC plugins will fall on my shoulder ...
<mardy> jppiiroinen: shame on you! ;-)
<mardy> bzoltan1: don't tell me you are unhappy to be back to coding :-)
<bzoltan1> mardy: To be frank :) I did enjoy when i had to code C++ the plugin when jp was out for a month
<jppiiroinen> mardy :D
<nik90|Office> zsombi: do you happen to know Charles Kerr's email? I can email and check if he is still working on the notifications. I forgot to mention this in our email
<zsombi> nik90|Office I gave his email to you once already :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: sorry, it is in my other laptop :P
<zsombi> nik90|Office emailed 2 U :)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: hehe thnx a lot :). I have added him as a contact now
<nerochiaro> gusch|lunch: i'm trying to build the gallery, but i get this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6087415/ (this is frrom trunk, on saucy)
<nerochiaro> any ideas ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: you need to install the content-hub
<nerochiaro> gusch: shouldn't it be a dependency ?
<nerochiaro> gusch: cmake doesn't complain about it being missin
<gusch> nerochiaro: libcontent-hub-dev is set as dependency
<nerochiaro> gusch: but cmake doesn't check for it. it should
<gusch> nerochiaro: yes, it should, but there is no proper file for it yet in content-hub
<nerochiaro> gusch: understood
<nerochiaro> gusch: and when trying to run ap tests on the desktop, do you know why ap is complaining that "ImportError: No module named ubuntuuitoolkit"
<nerochiaro> ?
<gusch> nerochiaro: what? the gallery c++ unit test you mean?
<nerochiaro> gusch: the galllery autopilot tests
<gusch> nerochiaro: let me check - but they worked a few days ago
<gusch> nerochiaro: works for me - strange message what's "ubuntuuitoolkit" supposed to be?
<nerochiaro> gusch: i think the sdk installs some python modules to help with writing tests that do stuff like revealing the toolbar
<nerochiaro> gusch: guess that for some reason i don't have that stuff installed here
<gusch> nerochiaro: ah - it's a python error ...
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, found out what it was: ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot package was missing
<gusch> nerochiaro: you need ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<nerochiaro> gusch: :)
<nerochiaro> gusch: ok, this is quite weird. i have submitted this MR and the tests pass on desktop: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-actions-api/+merge/184533 but obviously jenkins doesn't like this stuff and lots of tests fail there. any ideas ? the tests that fail don't seem very related to the changes i made
<gusch> nerochiaro: let me see - bzoltan had quite a lot of issues with gallery tests as well :(
<bzoltan> gusch: yes, we have an MR pending for similar reason, timp can tell
<gusch> nerochiaro: ^
<nerochiaro> bzoltan: is anyone looking into these failures then ?
<nerochiaro> timp: ^
<mefrio> hi guys is there anybody who can help me with a click package of my app?
<bzoltan> nerochiaro: check with the devs of those tests... that is what I try to do
<timp> nerochiaro: no, and I have the reverse problem. Gallery tests fail for me when I run it on device
<timp> nerochiaro gusch so I we have to fix these test issues together. I don't think someone else is looking into them.
<cwayne> Kaleo: hey, does an app have to explictly set its background as Theme.palette.normal.background in order to have it changed when the default theme is changed?
<nerochiaro> timp: gusch: i'm going to lunch. by the time i am back omer should be back too. hopefully he's not too busy and we can talk to him as well. i have a feeling we need a qa person to solve this mess.
<timp> nerochiaro, gusch test reports like this https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/646/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_album_editor/TestAlbumEditor/test_add_photo_with_touch_/ are like chinese for me. I don't see what's wrong
<timp> nerochiaro: enjoy your meal, and about the mess I really wish to get it fixed today
<nerochiaro> timp: yeah, it fails to do something that it is expected by the test (open an album in this case). but there's no change i made that should prevent that from happening
<nerochiaro> timp: did you try to run the tests on trunk as well ?
<nerochiaro> timp: if not please have a go at that to see if they fail for you there too
<timp> nerochiaro: trunk of what?
<nerochiaro> timp: of gallery app ?
<nerochiaro> that's what we're talking about no ?
<timp> nerochiaro: I tried on the latest image with updated packages (apt-get update&&upgrade), and it fails, without installing custom packages
<gusch> timp: this seems to be the issue: file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/Page.qml:155: TypeError: Cannot read property 'actionManager' of null
<timp> nerochiaro: yes, we are. I also like to test my own UITK packages but I didn't get to it because the tests fail even with the released version.
<nerochiaro> timp: good. let's talk with QA when i'm back then
<gusch> dpm: can you help mefrio regarding click package issues?
<timp> gusch: what's the url of the log where you get that?
<gusch> timp: the one you posted
<mefrio> dpm, if you have time please give a look at my app: https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories I want to build a click package, but I don't know how since I am using CMake
<timp> gusch: ok, so                 var manager = page.__propagated.actionManager;
<timp> __progagated comes from the MainView. Can the Page be instantiated before the MainView?
<gusch> timp: and even before there is file:///usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Components/MainView.qml:250:39: Unable to assign Tab_QMLTYPE_33 to Page_QMLTYPE_25
<gusch> mefrio: here a blog entry from mzanetti that might help you http://notyetthere.org/?p=316
<timp> gusch: hmm, weird stuff happening to bindings there
<mefrio> gusch, thank you!
<timp> gusch: do you get those warnings also when running gallery?
<timp> gusch: what are the dependencies on the device before I can execute ./runOnDevice.sh?
<gusch> timp: ./runOnDevice.sh -s
<timp> thanks
<gusch> timp: works locally - eitehr a device issue, or a jenkins issue? (or setup on these)
<timp> gusch: locally means on your pc? or on your phone?
<timp> gusch: I am not aware of changes to the UITK in the code that gives the warnings here, so there is something strange
<gusch> timp: on the desktop - didin't test on the device
<timp> gusch: did we switch to qt5.1 yet on the device?
<gusch> timp: ask a SDK-guy ;) - no idea
<timp> Mirv: did we switch to qt5.1 yet on the device?
<gusch> timp: oh - I just saw I do get those warnings on my desktop as well
<gusch> timp: but gallery seems to work fine
<timp> gusch: I am able to run the gallery fine on device, but autopilot tests fail
<timp> gusch: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-mako/646/testReport/junit/gallery_app.tests.test_album_editor/TestAlbumEditor/test_add_photo_with_touch_/ finishes with MismatchError: After 10.0 seconds test on AlbumViewerAnimated.isOpen failed: False != dbus.Boolean(True, variant_level=1)
<timp> gusch: ok, building gallery trunk on device now
<timp> gusch: do you have a device to run the autopilot tests on?
<gusch> timp: starting to test it
<timp> gusch: something like phablet-test-run -s 014E281217013001 -n -p 'gallery-app-autopilot' gallery_app should work if you have the device environment set up
<timp> gusch: ok great :) I had a bit of a struggle to get it working, but now it works for me.
<timp> gusch: just updating to the latest environment always takes a long time
<timp> gusch: does runOnDevice install gallery app? so after running the script, if I open gallery-app by tapping its icon in Applications, it gives me the version that I just compiled
<timp> ?
<gusch> timp: no - it only local in /home/phablet/gallery afaik
<Mirv> timp: no, need to get eg. that ui-toolkit tests problem fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1217331
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1217331 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "ui-toolkit fails some tests against Qt 5.1.1" [Critical,In progress]
<timp> gusch: so for the autopilot tests with that version I need to run phablet-test-run -s 014E281217013001 -n -p 'gallery-app-autopilot' /home/phablet/gallery/src/gallery-app ?
<timp> Mirv: ok, just trying to figure out what has changed recently that is causing a lot of tests to fail
<timp> so its not a new qt version
<gusch> timp: I have to admit I don't know - haven't really worked on gallery for a while - and stuff changed quite a lot
<timp> gusch: it doesn't run on device for me https://pastebin.canonical.com/97260/
<timp> gusch: ok
<gusch> timp: simply running "phablet-test-run -p gallery-app-autopilot gallery_app" on maguro with latest image works for me
<timp> gusch: how do you install the latest image? We have several latest images
<gusch> timp: phablet-flash cdimage-touch --pending
<timp> gusch: that's all? no package updates?
 * timp doing the same now
<gusch> timp: then installing openssh-server (I don't know if that is still needed)
<gusch> timp: and then simply "phablet-test-run -p gallery-app-autopilot gallery_app"
<timp> gusch: could you check if webbrowser-app and notes-app autopilot tests are also succesfull for you?
<timp> gusch, bzoltan I created two bug reports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1223326 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1223329
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1223326 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Assigning Tab to activePage when running gallery-app on device" [Critical,New]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1223329 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "When running gallery-app on device, page doesn't have __propagated" [Critical,New]
<timp> gusch, bzoltan they are warning that show up in the failing tests.. but I don't know if they are the cause for the fail
<gusch> timp: notes-app works (but gallery-app did as well)
<timp> I should be able to fix them relatively fast by adding extra guards in the uitk code
<timp> gusch: thanks for checking.
<timp> gusch: last time I tested, I installed the image without --pending, but I did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade before running the test
<timp> gusch: so apparently that leaves me with a different environment than simply installing the pending image
<timp> gusch: so when you run gallery-app on your pc, you get the warnings from my bugs also?
<timp> gusch: I want to fix the bugs, and I can test quicker on my laptop than on device
<gusch> timp: yes (as soon as I open the albums tab), but gallery seems to work nicely
<timp> well it won't hurt to fix the warnings anyway
<timp> welcome back nerochiaro
<nerochiaro> timp: hi
<nerochiaro> timp: i posted this fake MR to see what jenkins would do with running tests on trunk: https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/gallery-app/gallery-app-test-tests/+merge/184764
<nerochiaro> timp: it has just a text file added, so if tests fail on that branch it means that jenkins is busted
<timp> nerochiaro, gusch when I compile gallery-app on my laptop some header is missing: https://pastebin.canonical.com/97262/
<timp> nerochiaro: ok, good to check.
<timp> nerochiaro, gusch how so I get the build dependencies of gallery-app?
<nerochiaro> timp: install libcontent-hub-dev,
<gusch> timp: sudo apt-get build-dep gallery-app
<timp> thanks
<gusch> timp: and "sudo apt-get build-dep gallery-app-autopilot" if you want to run the autopilot tests
<gusch> timp: no - I guess the last one does not work
<timp> gusch: awesome. gallery-app runs now without having to comment out all the HUD code (which I needed to do long time ago)
<timp> ah I still get the warnings
<timp> gusch: EditingHUD is still used?
<gusch> timp: at least a bit of progress in 3 month ;)
<gusch> timp: yes - well nerochiaro is working on it
<timp> I cannot open a photo - https://pastebin.canonical.com/97263/
<timp> no animateOpen function
<nerochiaro> timp: gusch: you can find here the version that uses actions instad of hud: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-actions-api
<gusch> timp: well - you don't have the HUD stuff installed (anymore?)
<gusch> timp: the Ubuntu.HUD module
<nerochiaro> gust, timp the hud-less version of gallery is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-actions-api
<nerochiaro> timp: i suggest you use that one instead
<timp> nerochiaro: is that going into trunk soon?
<timp> gusch: no I don't have that on my laptop
<nerochiaro> timp: when jenkins stops being a pain in the arse, and the someone will have to review it. you and gusch are the best candidates
<timp> ok
<timp> I'll get that branch then
<timp> nerochiaro: are there any other changes in that branch besides HUD removal?
<timp> nerochiaro: it would be pointless for me to try the tests with that branch if they still fail on trunk
<nik90|Office> nerochiaro: the branch  https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-actions-api requires some more fixes which I have commented on.
<nerochiaro> timp: no, it's just hud removal
<gusch> bzoltan timp nerochiaro this "fixes" all the issues https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/gallery-app/gallery-disable-autopilot-tests/+merge/184773
<bzoltan> gusch: _ALL_ ? Cool.... will it fix the water tap in my kitchen too?
<nerochiaro> gusch: lol, that's a magic bullet indeed :)
<gusch> bzoltan: you could fix the water tap issue in a similar way - turn off the water for the whole building ;)
<timp> haha :)
<bzoltan> gusch: LOL
<timp> gusch: are you planning to get that MR approved, and then add tests back one by one?
<nerochiaro> nik90: that's a nice tip, but it's mostly cosmetic. in all other apps i converted i have imported actions that way, i think i'll leave it that way for now, for consistency, then change it in all places later on in one go
<gusch> timp: that MR is just a joke - my sense of humor
<timp> nerochiaro: the change is not only cosmetic. the UITK actions allow you to set an iconSource in case you put the action in the toolbar
<timp> gusch: I approved it already
<timp> >;)
<gusch> timp: it will fail without setting the commit message ...
<timp> gusch: I don't know if it the same for all projects, but for UITK it doesn't anymore since a week or so (it takes the description when there is no commit message)
<nerochiaro> timp: so one can import the same actions in two ways, but one is better than the other ? doesn't sound like a great design. why not just allow one kind of action ?
<timp> nerochiaro: the way you do it was the way to do it before HUD was supported by UITK
<nerochiaro> timp: gusch: ok, this is interesting.  jenkins likes my no-change MR, it does not fail test: https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/gallery-app/gallery-app-test-tests/+merge/184764
<timp> nerochiaro: now UITK imports the Unity actions for you
<timp> nerochiaro: trigger it again, to see if it reproducible
<nerochiaro> timp: ah, ok. well, it's not an error to do it this way anyway, and i'd rather change all of these apps later in one go
<nerochiaro> timp: ok
<nerochiaro> om26er: are you a bit less busy today ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: we're trying to figure out why https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-actions-api/+merge/184533 fails on stuff that's unrelated to the changes in the MR
<timp> nerochiaro: ok
<om26er> nerochiaro, that branch does not open
<timp> nerochiaro: unfortunately the passed tests don't show any log, so I cannot see if the warnings of the failed tests are there anyway
<timp> nerochiaro: the warnings of these bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1223326 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1223329
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1223326 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Assigning Tab to activePage when running gallery-app on device" [Critical,New]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1223329 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "When running gallery-app on device, page doesn't have __propagated" [Critical,New]
<om26er> oh ah, I am not logged in to launchpad :p
<nerochiaro> om26er: what, this one ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-actions-api/+merge/184533
<timp> nerochiaro: ok your branch runs beautifully on my laptop :)
<timp> nerochiaro: it is just a bit annoying that I have to open the toolbar all the time to go back ;)
<nerochiaro> timp: isn't that by design ?
<timp> nerochiaro: I have MRs ready to improve that, but cannot get anything in until we have the autopilot tests for gallery-app passing
<nerochiaro> timp: and what about the tests ?
<timp> nerochiaro: tests are next to run
<timp> nerochiaro: what's the command to run them?
<nerochiaro> timp: cd tests/autopilot then autopilot run gallery_app
<nerochiaro> timp: then go get a coffee
<timp> nerochiaro: damn I don't have coffee here
<timp> nerochiaro: can you recommend me a place? (in barcelona) :)
<beuno>     "policy_groups": [
<beuno>         ""
<beuno>     ],
<beuno> ah, no jdstrand
<nerochiaro> timp: i don't do coffee ;)
<rschroll> I'm trying to build a click package for a compiled app, following mzanetti's instructions.  The build seems to work, but installation (on a desktop VM) doesn't.  Is anyone available to help troubleshoot?
<timp> nerochiaro, gusch nero's branch fails for me
<timp> the autopilot tests
<timp> ah no shit i ran the test for trunk
<timp> re-running them...
<mzanetti> rschroll: shoot
<rschroll> My source is here: https://github.com/rschroll/beru, with the manifest and apparmor profiles
<rschroll> there's a makeclick.sh script that copies them into a subdirectory and then calls click build
<rschroll> That works, but if I try to install with pkcon, I get a Python traceback: dbus.exceptions.UnknownMethodException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Unknown method: CreateTransaction is not a valid method of interface org.freedesktop.PackageKit
<rschroll> This is on a VM running an up-to-date 13.10
<rschroll> Trying to install with sudo click install gives a variety of errors; right now it's complaining that it can't generate an apparmor profile.
<tiagoscd> hey, morning
<tiagoscd> I would like to know if I need any specific permission to access hardware (like camera) directly via an app
<rschroll> If I remove the read_path and write_path, that error goes away, but it says "Could not parse click manifest".  (This is on install, not build!)
<timp> nerochiaro: ok, the tests passed on your branch for me
<timp> nerochiaro: on laptop.
<timp> nerochiaro: next on device
<nerochiaro> om26er: any news ?
<timp> 14:24 < gusch> timp: then installing openssh-server (I don't know if that is still needed)
<timp> gusch: ^ runOnDevice.sh -s installs openssh-server :)
<rschroll> mzanetti: I should add that first attempt to install with click install worked. But installing newer versions on top of it didn't update the apparmor profile.  I couldn't find an uninstall option, so I nuked everything in /opt/click.ubuntu.com and /var/lib/apparmor, but now I'm getting these errors.  Is there something else hanging around that could be causing problems?
<attente> is there a way to apply the addDisplaced and removeDisplaced transitions to a ListView section.delegate?
<attente> setting the transitions only seems to make them apply to the non-section delegates
<om26er> nerochiaro, working on it. probably the device didn't had the latest image. Flashing now
<timp> Wellark: is it okay to call actionManager.addLocalContext(actionContext) twice with the same actionContext?
<seb128> timp, ^ do you know about the delegate question asked a bit earlier?
<timp> nerochiaro: your branch seems to run fine on device. how would I run the autopilot tests for that branch on device?
<timp> seb128: can you paste it again? I don't see it
<seb128> timp, the one from attente 30 minutes ago
<seb128> timp, sorry just trying to figure who could help/answer that, that's for settings work
<nerochiaro> timp: install the package, install the gallery-app-autopilot package, shell in as phablet then when your phone is unlocked do: autopilot run gallery_app
<nerochiaro> timp: that's exactly what i'm doing right now btw
<attente> timp: "is there a way to apply the addDisplaced and removeDisplaced transitions to a ListView section.delegate?
<attente> setting the transitions only seems to make them apply to the non-section delegates"
<timp> attente, seb128 sorry, no idea
<seb128> timp, do you know who would have one?
<timp> attente: perhaps you can put an addition Item around your delegate that is positioned, and add sth like x:-10 to your delegate? I'm just guessing
<timp> seb128: you can try zsombi
<timp> seb128: he seems to be away at the moment
<seb128> k
<timp> nerochiaro: I executed runOnDevice.sh but that doesn't build the package
<attente> i'm not sure ListView section.delegates have any concept of the non-section delegates they precede
<timp> nerochiaro: I'm using cdimage-touch, no need to unlock the device. I hope that's not terribly deprecated
<timp> ..yet
<timp> nerochiaro: do you have a recipe for building and installing the package? or do you do it via qtcreator?
<nerochiaro> timp: unlock as in having the lock/welcome screen up
<timp> ah :)
<nerochiaro> timp: i downloaded the package from jenkins
<nerochiaro> timp: you can also build in pbuild
<nerochiaro> timp: om26er: all tests passed on my device using the package downloaded from the latest run of jenkins on this: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-actions-api/+merge/184533
<nerochiaro> timp: om26er: but jenkins fails on the same packages
<nerochiaro> om26er: latest image, just flashed
<mefrio> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> mefrio: pong
<mefrio> mzanetti, I was reading your blog entry to learn how to build a click package for my app (http://notyetthere.org/?p=316) but I have a question....in the first point you said that the developer should build an arm package using pbuilder environment
<mefrio> mzanetti, could you explain me how to do that? I did not find anything useful
<mzanetti> mefrio: do you have debian packaging files (for creating a .deb) package?
<mefrio> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> mefrio: check the comments, there is a command to setup pbuilder
<mzanetti> mefrio: but isntead of manually unpacking the created chroot
<mzanetti> mefrio: do a "pbuilder -p saucy-armhf"
<mefrio> mzanetti, let me see
<timp> nerochiaro: which package has unzip?
<nerochiaro> timp: unzip  ?
<mzanetti> timp: apt-cache search has it :D
<timp> yes, it is there. for some reason I didn't see it repeatedly
<timp> :s
<timp> nerochiaro: the tests fail instantly https://pastebin.canonical.com/97273/
<timp> nerochiaro: are you sure you run it as phablet? the permissions seem wrong
<timp> hmm
<timp> ah I ran it as root first
<nerochiaro> timp: :)
<timp> nerochiaro: ok, something seems to be happening now, but I don't see gallery opening on the device
<nerochiaro> timp: and you're sure the welcome screen was gone when you laucnhed that command ?
<timp> DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<timp> nerochiaro: yes it was gone
<nerochiaro> timp: i am now afraid you messed something up by runing things as root
<timp> hmm
<timp> nerochiaro: su - phablet instead of su phablet works :)
 * timp running tests now
<timp> I log in using adb which gives me a root shell
<timp> nerochiaro: I have an MR to fix some warnings in the gallery-app tests: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gallery-app-warnings/+merge/184788
<timp> nerochiaro: could you test them on device with your gallery-app branch? uitk packages are in the MR
<timp> I can test them also, but I'm still testing your branch with stock UITK on device
<nerochiaro> timp: ok, doing it
<timp> thanks
<timp> I am not sure if the warnings are related to the fails
<timp> nerochiaro: please post the results as comments on the MR
<nerochiaro> timp: btw my branch with stock uitk pass all tests
<nerochiaro> timp: on device
<timp> nerochiaro: I just got the same results. good.
<timp> so what's up with jenkins?
<timp> nerochiaro: I am now re-running the test with my UITK version
<timp> nerochiaro: we should test jenkins for your MR with my UITK version, dunno if that's possible.
<nerochiaro> timp: i don't think it's possible
<nerochiaro> timp: but in any case just my MR failing alone in jenkins and working on the device is something that om26er needs to help us fix. as far as i'm concerned all the tests are good, i can't find out what's broken
<nerochiaro> timp: and for the record, tests just finished here, with my branch + your uitk branch > everything pass
<nerochiaro> timp: so there's something busted in jenkins
<nerochiaro> om26er: let me know if you want me to file a bug for this
<om26er> nerochiaro, I have flashed the device
<om26er> nerochiaro, but somehow I lost the MR you gave me
<timp> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-actions-api/+merge/184533
<timp> om26er: I verified that the autopilot tests pass with the latest pending image
<nerochiaro> om26er: also your fix on the mediaplayer MR isn't working: https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-new-actions-api/+merge/182148
<timp> omg26er: so cdimage-touch --pending. Is that what jenkins uses?
<timp> nerochiaro, om26er the results say UNSTABLE, not FAILED. What's the difference?
<om26er> timp, yes we do --pending
<om26er> timp, unstable means few tests failed. FAILED means all
<om26er> timp, nerochiaro its rerunning here
<om26er> s-jenkins:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/657/console
<om26er> only on one device, I just wanted to make sure
<timp> a bunch of tests failed, but I don't see a relation between the failed tests
 * timp food now. bbl.
<mefrio> mzanetti, I tried to follow the instructions in a comment but it seems pbuilder cannot create a valid arm environment
<mefrio> mzanetti, it seems the .tgz created is empty
<om26er> timp, nerochiaro that passed. So we should re-run the CI and it will pass this time
<nerochiaro> om26er: why would it pass ?
<nerochiaro> om26er: it didn't pass before and there are no changes in the branch
<mzanetti> mefrio: paste the whole output
<om26er> nerochiaro, the device flashing was kind of stuck a 2 days behind
<om26er> so I flashed to the latest iamge
<om26er> nerochiaro, about the mediaplayer failure you just pointed at that's a different thing. a problem with jenkins. We need to retrigger again
<om26er> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/2738/console
<om26er> see the logs
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok, will retryigger both
<mefrio> mzanetti, http://pastebin.com/uw5gdYXX
<om26er> nerochiaro, I did that already
<nerochiaro> om26er: on both ? ok
<mzanetti> mefrio: download error...
<mzanetti> mefrio: make sure your network is working
<mzanetti> mefrio: and make sure your system is up to date
<mefrio> oh I did not noticed that error...mzanetti thanks
<mefrio> let me retry
<om26er> yep
<Wellark> timp: yes. each of the add* functions are safe to call multiple times with same data
<labsin> which path do I need to give to the icon in my desktop file for a click package. Is it "./some-name.png" or just "some-name.png" cause the first one was working on my desktop before but not anymore.
<iBelieve> labsin, "some-name.png" is correct
<mefrio> mzanetti, it worked! Thanks! :)
<mzanetti> :)
<mefrio> mzanetti, the chroot environment cannot found my home dir :(
<mzanetti> mefrio: you can do "ptest --save -p saucy-armhf"
<mzanetti> mefrio: inside you can create the required dirs and then type "logout" to exit the chroot again
<mzanetti> mefrio: any changes in there will only be saved when you give the --save option
<mefrio> mzanetti, ok thanks now it works
<AskUbuntu> Where do I submit applications written for Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/343877
<balloons> iBelieve, another day of test results :-) Did you happen to take a look?
<iBelieve> balloons, no, I haven't seen test results. Where? Are the tests still failing?
<balloons> iBelieve, yea, I'm not sure why.. I'll be back a bit later, but have a look if you'd like
<balloons> iBelieve, the results appear everyday here: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/
<balloons> iBelieve, I didn't see evidence of a systematic failure occuring; meaning, different tests simply failed there asserts at different points, indicative of actual test failures
<balloons> the good news is the Xauthority problem is solved :-)
<nerochiaro> om26er: gallery still failing https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-actions-api/+merge/184533
<om26er> nerochiaro, we just updated java on the slave
<iBelieve> balloons, that's weird, it looks like it doesn't think None == None
<om26er> nerochiaro, sorry about keeping your builds failed. I triggered a rebuild (now that we have a latest Java)
<nerochiaro> om26er: ok. can you retrigger the other one too ? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-new-actions-api/+merge/182148
<om26er> nerochiaro, ok
<clepto> mhall119, any news on compiled binaries in click packages?
<mhall119> clepto: I'm still finding out myself, dpm and dholbach should know more
<dholbach> we're going to have a tutorial up soon which will sort of be a workaround
<clepto> mhall119, dholbach thank you both!
<dholbach> but everybody's hard at work getting things ready, so we can have stuff build automatically in the future
<dholbach> rock on!
<iBelieve> I'm filling out the Submission Form for the App Showdown. What do I put in the Submission URL field?
<clepto> iBelieve, submission form?
<iBelieve> clepto, https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1a1Owwl6EVQ8165Wy_TsSaDGGWmYJaT6INm2P4DgZWAA/viewform
<iBelieve> clepto, Item #4 of http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<iBelieve> mhall119, do you know what I should put for the Submission URL of the submission form for the showdown? ^^^
<dpm> iBelieve, that will be the url of your app in myapps.developer.ubuntu.com, let me give you an example...
<iBelieve> dpm, so https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/13/?
<dpm> iBelieve, exactly :)
<iBelieve> dpm, great, thanks. Should I fill in the form now or is there any reason to wait?
<dpm> iBelieve, go for it, no reason to wait :)
<iBelieve> dpm, cool, thanks
<iBelieve> dpm, for the website, should I put my GitHub project, my blog, or my static webpage http://sonrisesoftware.wordpress.com/ubuntu-tasks/?
<dpm> iBelieve, any website you think offers info about the project should do. I guess you have links to github on your static webpage, so that might be a nice URL to use
<iBelieve> dpm, okay, I'll use the static webpage
<dpm> great
<dpm> clepto, as dholbach is saying, we're working to get some more detailed documentation online soon. In the meantime, you can use http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/creating-click-packages-with-cpp-extensions/ - although the part about doing the actual cross-compiling will need to be fleshed out
<clepto> dpm, today I'll try to fix as many bugs as I can and focus tomorrow on packaging (8:20 pm here), do you think it will be updated by tomorrow?
<dpm> clepto, we will do our best, but if you are on IRC tomorrow, you can ping us if we can help with any questions.
<dpm> clepto, you'll essentially need to do two things:
<dpm> 1) Cross-compile your extension
<dpm> 2) Put the compiled binary in a click package that you will create manually outside of Qt Creator
<dpm> There are ways to do 1), but we want to describe the easiest way for app developers for the contest, as a temporary solution until we've got all of the infrastructure bits sorted
<clepto> dpm, that will be great! ok!
<nerochiaro> renato_: can you please finally approve https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/mediaplayer-app/mediaplayer-app-new-actions-api/+merge/182148 ? now jenkins finally likes it !
<om26er> nerochiaro, renato_ I top approved
<nerochiaro> om26er: thanks
<nerochiaro> om26er: the gallery app is not failing on my maguro device when using the same packages built by jenkins
<om26er> nerochiaro, the logs suggest the app crashed
<om26er> like real crash
<nerochiaro> om26er: that sounds strange. and also many other tests in gallery open a photo, so i don't see why only that one should crash
<om26er> nerochiaro, race or something probably, definitely nothing wrong with that code, rather something bad in the app that needs fixinfg
<e8hffff> Question: What the status of the File-Manager opening files?
<balloons> iBelieve, yes it can read a bit funny.. it's showing you the line output, none=none, but the assert is eventually(notequals(none))), hence the failure
<mefrio> mzanetti, I am still getting errors after an afternoon spent on that click package generation...can you help me please? http://pastebin.com/T1DABeet
<mefrio> I installed all the dependencies...it's so frustrating
<iBelieve> balloons, oh, now i see the actual assertion. That makes a bit more sense now :)
<balloons> iBelieve, :-) I'm going to run the whole test suite again here locally on my device.. I know I ran it yesterday and worked, so I'm confused that it is failing.
<attente> when emitting dataChanged() in QAbstractItemModel, are there conditions where data() is not called as a result? i would've expected it to get called every time, but it seems to be not the case
<mzanetti> mefrio: oh :/ you're running into the qemu bug
<mzanetti> mefrio: you would need to disable the tests to build it in pbuilder
<mefrio> mzanetti, do you need the autopilot package?
<mzanetti> no... qmltests are causing this issue with pbuilder
<mefrio> mzanetti, how do I disable it?
<mzanetti> mefrio: you said you are using cmake, right?
<mefrio> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> mefrio: comment the add_subdirectory(tests)
<mzanetti> or similar
<mefrio> mzanetti, I have not yet implemented real tests so there is nothing releated to tests in my CMake
<mefrio> mzanetti, do I have to disable the autopilot package so?
<mzanetti> no... autopilot should be fine
<mzanetti> mefrio: but according to the logs it uns this: qmltestrunner -input tests/unit
<mzanetti> mefrio: there must be a add_test() somewhere
<mefrio> mzanetti, can you take a look if you have time please? https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories
<mefrio> there is nothing related to qmltestrunner in my CMake
<mefrio> mzanetti, oh it was in the Makefile generated by QtCreator -.-
<mzanetti> ok :)
<mefrio> mzanetti, it's hardest to build an arm package then write an app :P can't we let launchpad do it for us?
<mzanetti> mefrio: yes, you could. you'd need to contact the launchpad admins and ask for an arm builder for your ppa
<mzanetti> mefrio: however, those launchpad builders have the same problem and would crash in the same way
<mefrio> mzanetti, the arm builder should available by default, no?
<mzanetti> mefrio: probably they will be enabled by default at some point, yes
<mefrio> mzanetti, anyway the package it was build has the _all extension...how do I make sure it is for ARM?
<mzanetti> the .deb package or the .click package?
<mefrio> mzanetti, the deb
<mzanetti> debian/control  -> Architecture
<mefrio> mzanetti, "Architecture: all"
<mzanetti> mefrio: you should also add your build depends in there instead of modifying your pbuilder tarball
<mefrio> mzanetti, they are there, I thought I had to install them in the pbuilder too....anyway, is the architecture good?
<mzanetti> mefrio: no, it should be "any"
<mefrio> mzanetti, ok thanks for your big patience :) it seems I am finally done with that thing! :D
<mzanetti> :)
<mefrio> mzanetti, and of course, changing the architecture to any I get the following error http://pastebin.com/Yv5BYYgp
<mzanetti> seems a bit like you have a dirty source directory
<mzanetti> could it be that you tried building with debuild first and still have some x86 binaries in debian/memories-app... ?
<mefrio> mzanetti, I deleted them
<mefrio> let me do it again, deleting also the source build dir
<mefrio> it's the same
<mzanetti> lol... the app supports "basic memory management (add, remove and edit)"
<mzanetti> oh boy... I whish I could remove memories just like that
<mefrio> mzanetti, ahaha my app has super-natural powers xD
<mzanetti> mefrio: does it already support all that stuff or is that the roadmap?
<mefrio> mzanetti, it supports everything written on GitHub
<mzanetti> not bad... time to get that stuff packaged up them
<mefrio> mzanetti, and some more functions such PDF export for which I need a C++ module...this feature is causing me all this problems with packaging
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe you'd be better off with just doing it manually in the chroot
<mzanetti> as you said you have the package already I assumed it to be completely working already
<mzanetti> so basically what you can do is to ptest into the chroot, copy the source in there, do a manual cmake and make and just copy that one .so file back to your other system and package it up
<mzanetti> mefrio: ^
<mefrio> mzanetti, yeah that sounds as a great solution
<mefrio> mzanetti, with CMake and make to build it says "Error: SEGV" :'(
<mefrio> running make again solves the segmentaion error -.-
<mefrio> now I finally have the .so!!!!!!!!! :D yesss! :D
<mefrio> thank you very much mzanetti!! I couldn't have done that without your help
<mefrio> now it's time to make some rest from all that things :D see you guys and thank you again mzanetti!
<balloons> iBelieve, the same tests failed on my device, as failed in the lab, heh
<balloons> I wonder what has changed?
<iBelieve> balloons, that's odd. Did you run the tests on the desktop as well? I'll run them myself in a few minutes
<balloons> iBelieve, I had thought I had done both.. but it fails on the device now
<balloons> it of course passed in the vm
<boiko> bfiller: at last renato_ managed to fix the address-book-service code that was blocking the UI, no more UI freezes when the smart dialer is looking up for contacts
<bfiller> boiko: cool, can you point me at the MR's so I can test?
<boiko> bfiller: https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-service/eventloop-wait/+merge/184842
<boiko> bfiller: now I'll check the designs for the dialer-app
<vadi> I compiled my Qt app on Qt5 (installed from Qt's online installer) and there is no appmenu integration anymore. How can I get that back?
<mzanetti> vadi: afaik Qt 5 doesn't officially support that yet. Try installing the ubuntu qt5 packages
<bfiller> boiko, renato_ : that MR looks kind of scary regarding event loops and waits and such.  Did you guys thoroughly test and make sure no regressions?
<vadi> Are those officially available in 12.04? I used the Ubuntu Touch SDK ppa before - and it was building me a fairly broken Qt5 app (couldn't click anywhere and such). I'll try once again, though
<mzanetti> bfiller: heh... isn't the task of the reviewer? :D
<bfiller> mzanetti: indeed, that's why I'm asking to double check
<boiko> bfiller: I tried the dialer-app, and the contacts app
<renato_> bfiller, I tested both too
<bfiller> renato_: does that code only get invoked when using the smart dialer or all the time when fetching contacts?
<mzanetti> bfiller: just reading the code it looks ok... the one bad would assert
<mzanetti> actually... do we test with debug builds on the phone?
<mzanetti> otherwise I wouldn't trust that this assert gets actually discovered when it happens
<boiko> bfiller: all the time
<timp> Wellark: ok, great. then this MR is good :) https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/gallery-app-warnings/+merge/184788
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-11
<mihir> Good morning :)
<mihir> nik90: Good morning :)
<dpm> good morning all
<mihir> dpm: Good morning :)
<dpm> hi mihir
<mihir> dpm: Hello :)
<nik90_> dpm mihir: Good morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey nik90_, morning. Good news: the Alarms API backend (eds) landed yesterday :)
<nik90_> dpm: yes I read the irc chat. Awesome!
<nik90_> dpm: regarding your email about the alarms notifications
<mihir> dpm: we are almost done with our all bugs except one I guess
<nik90_> dpm: I was not referring to the design but rather if the notifications actually work. So If set an alarm for say 08:00 AM, will I get a sound if the alarm goes off?
<mihir> in calculator
<nik90_> mihir: wow, congrats!
<dpm> nik90_, gotcha. Yes, in any case, this will need design input. Apart from this bit, are you now unblocked in terms of the alarms API?
<nik90_> dpm: I am actually 90% complete with the alarms branch.
<nik90_> dpm: I am just bit worried that when my branch is merged to trunk, a user can actaully set and hear an alarm :)
<nik90_> dpm: I am just fixing some last minute bugs and testing stuff before proposing merge. Zsombor already had a bried look at my code.
<dpm> nik90_, indeed, we'll figure that out
<dpm> that sounds awesome
<nik90_> dpm: so email was charles kerr was correct?
<dpm> nik90_ I don't know, I asked katie and she mentioned mpt was working on indicators, so I CC'd him. We'll find out
<nik90_> dpm: okay. As long we get the answers, I am good
<dpm> perfect
<nik90_> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90_: pong
<nik90_> zsombi: I created an alarm for 08:00 AM Daily. It saved it fine. However the time now is 09:28 AM. But when I retrieve the alarm.date, it still shows Wed 08:00 instead of Thurs 08:00
<nik90_> zsombi: I created this daily alarm yesterday, so when saving it, it shows the correct date.
<nik90_> zsombi: but now that the time has passed, shouldnt it update the date to point tomorrow same time?
<zsombi> nik90_: not really. The alarm itself will always have the same date when created. The backend's responsibility is to schedule the occurrences based on the data given, relative to the start date
<nik90_> zsombi: so I am guessing this is the same case for weekly alarms as well.
<zsombi> nik90_: the order the alarm should be displayed is however the order of the occurrence, so if one occurrence expired, it should be placed to a later time
<nik90_> zsombi: hmm, I am wondering how then i can find out the next closest active alarm. Previously I was reading the alarm.date and comparing it to the current date
<zsombi> nik90_ yes
<nik90_> zsombi: couldnt we instead making the backend update the alarm details automatically?
<zsombi> nik90_: well, we can add an extra property to the alarm, called nextOccurrence
<zsombi> nik90_: not really
<nik90_> zsombi: will the nextOccurrence property update automatically?
<zsombi> nik90_: will
<nik90_> zsombi: can this be added then please? I need that to display certain strings like "Next Alarm in x hours" which depend on it.
<nik90_> It isn't mission critical
<zsombi> nik90_: however we don't have complete support for updates in all the circumstances, renato promised to implement that part too, so then we can keep it 100% in sync
<nik90_> zsombi: ah okay
<zsombi> nik90_: sure, need to add a work item to the BP, and we can see how we can schedule it, however seems a bit critical
<zsombi> nik90_: so at the moment I can sync this field when fetching, but I don't get notified when the alarm is triggered, so I could update the alarm data. That needs to be done still in EDS backend
<nik90_> zsombi: you mean you can sync this field every time I fetch the alarm details?
<zsombi> nik90_: yes
<nik90_> zsombi: my plan is run a qml timer every minute (when user is in alarm tab), so that would work
<zsombi> nik90_: uhh.. no... the fetch is automatic, so whenever you check the model's alarm list, that will pull the same array. That array is updated whenever the backend says so...
<zsombi> nik90_: then we also need a force fetch, but remember, that fetch is async, and actually it takes quite a bit of time with EDS backend... in some cases, especially when you have repeating alarms, that takes >20 sec!
<nik90_> zsombi: woops okay :D
<zsombi> nik90_: so then we need 2 things: nextOccurrence property and forced fetch support in the model.
<nik90_> zsombi: so when EDS updates the array, my listview showing the alarms will then automatically update. Nice
<zsombi> nik90_: yes, that's the way
<nik90_> zsombi: is there a signal that I can catch when EDS updates the array (or refreshes my listview)? I need this to update my next closest active alarm display
<zsombi> nik90_: the model itself does not have, however the QAbstractListModel does have
<zsombi> nik90_: onDataChanged
<zsombi> nik90_: no, sorry, it is onModelReset!
<nik90_> zsombi: ah that works! thnx
<zsombi> nik90_: if you want to display some ActivityIndicator suggesting that there's something ongoing, you can listen to onModelAboutToBeReset
<nik90_> zsombi: thnx. So now the get_active_alarm() is called automatically when an alarm is changed either by the user or by EDS. This is much more reliable and resource friendly.
<zsombi> nik90_: ;)
<nik90_> dpm,popey: Any new updates on qtlocation qml documentation?
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Hot Cross Bun Day! :-D
<FooBarWidget> is this channel the right place for help with ubuntu packaging?
<dpm> nik90_, not yet, sorry. In the meantime you might want to look here for an example:
<dpm> http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtlocation/source/e31739e1b6d24616654b03d30bcdf6aeba037117:src/location/doc/snippets/declarative/declarative-location.qml
<dpm> note that the repo is ahead of what we've got in Ubuntu, so you'd need to import QtLocation 5.0 and not QtPositioning
<dpm> there are some unofficial docs here: http://qt.developpez.com/doc/5.0-snapshot/location-positioning-qml
<popey> nik90_: yes!
<nik90_> dpm: thnx will give it a shot
<popey> nik90_: I spoke to mzanetti yesterday, he has a demo...
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087730/
<nik90_> popey: ooh nice
<mzanetti> ?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6087739/
<dpm> nice!
<dpm> nice work popey and mzanetti :)
<nik90_> popey: does this work on phone and desktop? or just phone?
<nik90_> mzanetti: thnx
<mzanetti> nik90_: it crashes on the desktop :/
<mzanetti> but it should run everywhere...
<dpm> mzanetti, is the 'sudo start ubuntu-location-service' not supposed to be 'sudo service ubuntu-location-service start'? Or do both work?
<mzanetti> dpm: AFAIK the "start <service>" is the new, shorter way. both should work
<dpm> ok, nice to know, thanks!
<nik90_> dpm: is that for the phone?
<nik90_> ^^
<popey> yes
<dpm> yes
<dpm> :)
<mzanetti> but I'm not entirely positive... might work only for the user sessions, e.g. "start unity8" and for system services you still need the service <service> start
<popey> but on the phone it should autostart now
<popey> I have it autostarted here
<mzanetti> popey, dpm: yesterday I've contacted some people and I think with the very latest image we have that running already and the apparmor policy is fixed too
<popey> nice one
<mzanetti> I'll do some last testing this evening and will upload GetMeWheels
<dpm> cool
<nik90_> popey: okay. Wow will try this after my late breakfast. Btw I tried phablet-flash cdimage-touch, but instead of grabbing the new new image, I think it installs the image that I downloaded when I got the phone.
<popey> \o/ late breakfast
<mardy> Saviq: hi! I have a D-Bus service which creates a QQuickView in response to some client request; the window is shown and works correctly, but if I swipe it away it doesn't appear in the "Recent apps" list, and therefore it's impossible to find it again
<nik90_> popey: mostly brunch :)
<popey> nik90_: "phablet-flash cdimage-touch" will download and install the most recent "blessed" / current image
<mardy> Saviq: I created a desktop file for it, but it didn't help
<popey> you can add --pending to get bleeding edge on it
<nik90_> okay
<mardy> Saviq: any ideas of what could be wrong?
<Saviq> mardy, well, short-term solution - make sure it's started with --desktop_file_hint argument
<Saviq> mardy, but this will soon stop working anyway - you'll have to launch it via upstart
<Saviq> mardy, so that upstart authorizes the app to show a surface
<Saviq> mardy, what's your use case?
<mardy> Saviq: the Online Accounts UI: it can be invoked by the SystemSettings or by other applications, and it should appear as modal to the application invoking it (this doesn't work yet), but still the instances need to be aware of each other, not to edit the same accounts at the same time
<mardy> Saviq: so I created a D-Bus service; it creates a QQuickWindow with the OnlineAccounts UI, when requested
<Saviq> mardy, sounds pretty tricky, a) I'm afraid we didn't consider a process that would dynamically create a surface yet
<Saviq> mardy, b) we can only do one surface per .desktop file atm
<Saviq> mardy, c) I wonder how secure that would be (arbitrary surfaces appearing as modal to applications feels like a perfect way for spoofing passwords)
<mardy> Saviq: I think that the .desktop file is a temporary workaround only; eventually, when we get window reparenting, the created windows will appear as part of the calling application, and not as separate tasks
<Saviq> greyback, thoughts ↑?
<mardy> Saviq: if (c) becomes an issue, reparenting could be mediated with apparmor, somehow
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, possibly - for now, how difficult would it be for you to spawn a separate process for the new window?
<mardy> Saviq: well, if we are talking about "for now", the --desktop_file_hint trick you suggested is good enough
<greyback> mardy and I have asked for Mir to have  gain the surface parent idea
<Saviq> mardy, not sure how long that will work, though
<Saviq> mardy, but as long as you only create a single QQW and the whole service is started with --desktop_file_hint, it will work for *some* time
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, that in itself is needed for a few reasons
<greyback> indeed
<Saviq> greyback, I'm just worried we haven't thought of how that would actually work in terms of "how do I know which surface I parent to" and "how do we know some app is not hijacking my password"
<mardy> Saviq: in the long run the goal is to be able to create more windows (otherwise I wouldn't bother with the D-Bus service stuff), but for the time being we have no client apps making use of this, so it's all fine :-)
<Saviq> mardy, yeah, of course
<greyback> Saviq: i've not considered those things either tbh. Would need list of use cases where we need the idea
<Saviq> greyback, it should be a safe for a process to have --desktop_file_hint and create surfaces dynamically, right?
<mardy> Saviq: how to make sure that the issue is not forgotten? Do you want me to file a bug report?
<mardy> Saviq: or will you write it in some blueprint?
<Saviq> mardy, yes please, against unity-mir I think
<greyback> Saviq: yep. desktop file only for the session. session can have multiple surfaces then
<Saviq> greyback, i.e. it will only be considered for app management when the surface is actually created, not when the process starts
<Saviq> greyback, it will be trickier with upstart, though (i.e. we might need more "sources" of authenticated surfaces)
<greyback> Saviq: yes
<greyback> Saviq: mir tells shell when a client connects to it, and naturally when it creates surface. Is only at that stage app is considered running, so app is then managed
<labsin> I'm having troubles uploading my click app to https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps. After choosing the click package to upload and pressing save, it keeps saying "0 seconds left" and doen't save.
<Saviq> greyback, yup, but I mean that's when we'll ask upstart, if the app is auth'ed to display the surface
<Saviq> greyback, but upstart won't know about mardy's DBus service
<Saviq> greyback, so we need another way to authenticate it (which, btw, will probably be related to the fact that we want to parent that surface to an app's)
<Saviq> greyback, probably an apparmor-protected interface for trusted services that can do that (online accounts, content management etc.)
<greyback> Saviq: we don't authenticate individual surfaces right now, only the session/process that creates them. If shell can recognise that the dbus service is mardy's one, it will let it show whatever surface it wants. That is case right now
<mardy> Saviq: I guess the issue is only with reparenting, right? We could say that only a few apps are allowed to use the reparening API
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, I'm talking long term
<mardy> Saviq: the API internally could try to create a file somewhere in the filesystem, and apparmor would block that if the app is not allowed
<greyback> Saviq: yep, what you're saying makes sense in future
<Saviq> mardy, not only with reparenting, but just the fact that a process wants to display a surface (connects to mir)
<Saviq> mardy, will need to be authenticated
<Saviq> erm
<Saviq> authorized
<Saviq> mardy, i.e. you won't be able to just launch any app from the console and expect it to show up - we need it mediated through upstart (if not for anything else - to match surfaces to app ids)
<Saviq> otherwise we'd have to go the BAMF way all over again
<mardy> Saviq: but most (all?) apps will have to display something, so why do we need to protect it at all?
<mardy> apart from the case of an app opening 30 windows :-)
<Saviq> mardy, that in itself is not really about protecting
<Saviq> mardy, but just having one place (to rule them all) through which apps are launched
<mardy> Saviq: ah, so it's about mapping a surface to a well-known app?
<mzanetti> greyback: I get this one here: Shell.qml:78: Error: Unknown method parameter type: unity::shell::application::ApplicationManagerInterface*
<Saviq> mardy, so that we have an authoritative mapping, yeah
<mzanetti> greyback: shouldn't be registered by your plugin?
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback maybe is not registered with full namespace path?
<Saviq> remember moc doesn't do well with namespaces?
<greyback> mzanetti: no we don't register the interface at all, only the implementation
<mzanetti> greyback: I guess we'd need to do that. where is the code?
<mardy> Saviq: makes sense (though I'm not sure this belongs to upstart, it seems a task for the shell, IMHO)
<Saviq> greyback, I think we need to register the interface too, 'cause otherwise you can't say "return *any* implementation of that"
<Saviq> mardy, shell has an app manager that keeps that mapping indeed
<Saviq> mardy, but the initial "oh, here's a surface, where's it coming from?" is answered by upstart
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually... wouldn't it make sense to register interfaces in the shell itself?
<mzanetti> Saviq: and only implementations in the plugins
<greyback> mzanetti: qtubuntu (and unity-mir)
<Saviq> mardy, as upstart is the only supported way to launch apps
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean like in main()?
<mzanetti> Saviq: for instance, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe
<Saviq> mzanetti, but
<Saviq> mzanetti, we'd need a plugin / library with them
<Saviq> mzanetti, as right now interface in plugin a is not the same interface as in plugin b
<Saviq> 'cause they're compiled separately
<Saviq> plugin a == implementation a / plugin b == implementation b
<mzanetti> but they implement the same interface
<mzanetti> so it should be the same
<Saviq> mzanetti, but they compile it separately
<mzanetti> unless there's some version mismatch
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it's not matched just by its name
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just think even gcc would complain
<mzanetti> complain about what?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you had two separate compiles of the same source code and try to use them from each other as they'd be the same
<mzanetti> maybe I'm wrong, but I would have assumed that works just fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, what I mean is that if you register ClassA from ClassA.h in both plugin A and B
<mzanetti> why would we do that?
<Saviq> the objects would not be of the same class
<Saviq> scratch that, simpler
<Saviq> if you compile ClassInterface in the shell (to register it), and then compile it separately in a plugin
<Saviq> I really doubt that an object of ClassInterface from the plugin would be an object of ClassInterface from the shell
<mzanetti> saviq, we're not talking about objects here
<mzanetti> Saviq: we register a type
<mzanetti> and that is the same as long as the .h file wasn't changed
<mzanetti> the actual object only comes from the implementation of the plugin. but follows the type which can be compiled wherever you want
<mzanetti> maybe I'm missing something
<nik90_> mzanetti: In case you are interested, on trying your code in the clock app (in desktop), I get the message Could not reference provider: The name org.freedesktop.Geoclue.Providers.Gypsy was not provided by any .service files/
<nik90_> mzanetti: I think this is better than no output :)
<mzanetti> nik90_: hehe, yeah. you should be able to get it running by setting up geoclue. but not sure if it's worth the efforts
<Saviq> mzanetti, just try, I feel like that's not going to work, but feel free to prove me wrong
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just feel like how can QML say that ClassA inherits InterfaceA to match the return type
<Saviq> if they've been compiled separately (even from the same source - doesn't matter)
<nik90_> mzanetti: yeah, but atleast the clock app does not crash when trying this in desktop making it viable for use on phone.
<Saviq> ergh, like how does QML know that they were compiled from the same .h?
<mzanetti> the same way it knows it right now
<mzanetti> let me try
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... you're right... it doesn't produce the error message any more, but what I get is QObject(0x0)
<Saviq> mzanetti, if it matched on class name or something I'd be scared ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but sure, if we build a lib in unity-api
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then link to that from the implementations
<Saviq> mzanetti, that would work then
<Saviq> there just needs to be a common binary where they live in
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I think way to go in the mid-term
<mzanetti> for now I'm going to patch qtubuntu
<dpm> bzoltan1, I don't seem to connect to the phone to deploy apps to it today. QtC detects the device and enables developer mode correctly, but when pressing Ctrl+F12 to deploy and run my app, I get a "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" - any ideas what it could be?
<dpm> zsombi, I'm trying to get a very simple QML example that displays the camera output occupying the whole phone screen (or at least all the space below the header). I'm not too sure how to do it, but I'm sure it's something trivial for you :) Where should I best specify anchoring and where width/height? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6092019/
<zsombi> dpm: so you'd like to have it as "live" background for the MainView?
<zsombi> dpm: is it so?
<dpm> zsombi, essentially, yes.
<dpm> zsombi, I'd like to show the header with the tab, but if that makes things difficult, I'd be happy to have the camera full screen, in the same way the camera app does
<zsombi> dpm: well, in that case I'm afraid you cannot do it like this. You need to specify a style for the MainView as all the MainView content is re-parented onto an internal component which occupies only a portion of the MainView
<zsombi> dpm: to my knowledge camera app doesn't have neither header nor tabs
<dpm> zsombi, I know, I know, I meant only that the camera app is full screen
<zsombi> dpm: ah, so you'd like to have it as background for the Tabs?
<dpm> zsombi, yes. Alternatively, can I do it in a way that the camera output is shifted down the mainview the same number of grid units the header occupies? I'm not bothered about a portion of it being off-screen
<nik90_> popey, dpm, mhall119: Feel free to test the alarm UI at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-alarm-designs/+merge/183899. The alarm UI has been connected to the alarm manager with EDS integration. However the alarm will not actually ring yet to the platform notification support not being there yet.
<nik90_> zsombi: If you have time, please do the honours of reviewing the branch.
<popey> SWEEET!
<popey> nik90_: will do
<dpm> \o/
 * popey runs adhoc_branch_build_run.sh lp:~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/new-alarm-designs
<zsombi> dpm: uhh... so: if you want to have the camera view to be under the whole app (also under header) you need to define it in a style component. If you want to have it under Tabs, you can put the Tabs as child of Camera {}, then anchors.fill Camera to its parent
 * popey watches it appear on the phone
<zsombi> nik90_: ah, thank you, thank you :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-11-122420.png
<popey> \o/
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-11-122453.png
<popey> nik90_: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-11-122513.png  can't see the text to label the alarm
<popey> if I pull up it snaps back down
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-11-122623.png  managed that kinda blind
<nik90_> popey: yeah that's something affecting timer and alarm. Somehow I need to anchor the label to the OSK.
<nik90_> popey: the workaround for now is to go in order. So set the time then label and then the options
<popey> right
<popey> looks great though! :D
<popey> (needs a setting for only weekdays though)
<popey> I don't need waking at 6am on Saturday
<nik90_> popey: I think that can be implemented
<dpm> zsombi, thanks I'll have a play with it, I need to see what makes sense in the app, I'll probably come back to you :)
<zsombi> dpm: okay, good luck!
<zsombi> guys, do you happen to know why was it decided so that MainView.backgroundColor chooses between Ambiance and SuruXXX themes?
<zsombi> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> zsombi, no idea
<Saviq> zsombi, but I do remember something about a binding loop
<Saviq> zsombi, bug #1204453
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204453 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Binding loop in MainView when using tabs in unity8 indicators" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204453
<zsombi> Sabviq: yes, I found the cause (style change is applied in MainViewStyle, and then it is destroyed because of theme change...)
<bzoltan1> dpm:  I have the same problem :(
<danielholm> hey, is it possible to make a Composer Shett fill the whole parent?
<danielholm> sheet*
<rschroll> mzanetti: The way to refer to the user's home in the apparmor manifest is "@{HOME}" (obviously...).  Once I got that straightened out, those apparently unrelated errors went away, and my click package installed and worked!
<mzanetti> rschroll: oh, cool
<rschroll> Thanks again for the help!
<rschroll> A question on U1db and XDG_DATA_HOME: If you create a database with a relative file path, U1db attempts to put it in $XDG_DATA_HOME.  When testing locally, a program run with qmlscene thinks this is ~/.local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer/.  When running as a click package, this is still the case, but apparmor doesn't allow writes there; it expects XDG_DATA_HOME to be ~/.local/share/@{APP_PKGNAME}/.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<rschroll> And while y'all are considering that, is it possible for a click package to register to handle a mimetype?
<dpm> rschroll, I don't think it's possible
<dpm> kalikiana, you might be able to answer rschroll's question about U1db paths ^
<mhall119> nik90_: so the platform side of alarms isn't working yet?
<rschroll> dpm: OK.  Should I submit a feature request somewhere?
<dpm> rschroll, you can, but to set the expectations, and given that click packages are supposed to be self-contained, I don't think it's likely to be implemented. In any case, you can do it here, and you'll get the authoritative answer from the click developers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+filebug
<rschroll> Thanks
<clepto> how can I delete my app's u1db locally?
<clepto> dpm, ping
<dpm> hi clepto
<clepto> dpm, hi! ready to package! I'll follow this right? http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/creating-click-packages-with-cpp-extensions/
<dpm> clepto, yes, you can follow this, but you'll need to compile your extension for armhf first. Have you already done that/do you know how to do it?
<dpm> bzoltan1, jppiiroinen, is "Build application on device" still working? I don't see any extra button on the Devices tab to set it up
<boiko> timp: I have seen there were changes to the toolbar/panel
<timp> boiko: yes
<boiko> timp: but I think there might be a regression, I am trying today's image and I cannot open the toolbar at all
<clepto> dpm, no I don't know how to build it for arm
<timp> boiko: in gallery-app it works for me. in phone-app I cannot get a toolbar :(
<timp> boiko: browser-app and notes-app also work fine
<dpm> clepto, ok. I guess you're building it for the desktop atm. How are you doing it? Are you using stock qmake from Qt Creator, or cmake, or something else?
<boiko> timp: address-book-app and messaging-app are  not working
<timp> boiko: which image?
<boiko> timp: I just flashed using cdimage-touch --pending
<boiko> not the 5.1 one
<timp> boiko: ok I have 20130910.2
<clepto> dpm, I'm using qmake, but I never worked with qmake, hakermania did it for me (he is not here now)
<timp> boiko: can you check other apps? gallery-app and the webbrowser?
<boiko> timp: gallery is not working here either
<timp> damn
<timp> boiko: I'm downloading the 20130911.1 image now
<boiko> timp: and on browser if I hide the toolbar, it does not show up again
<timp> that's bad
<timp> boiko: what's apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin on device?
<bzoltan1> dpm: It is well hidden in th menus... but it is there "platform development environment"
<boiko> timp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092618/
<dpm> clepto, how do you currently build your extension? Do you have a separate project for it? Or do you have a single .pro file for both the QML code and the C++ code?
<dpm> bzoltan1, I can't find it. Under which top-level menu is that option?
<clepto> dpm, separate, you can see here the structure https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/tree/cnotes-ubuntu-one
<timp> boiko: huh that is old and doesn't have my new toolbar changes
<clepto> dpm, dirParserPlugin is the plugin
<timp> bzoltan1: ^ do you know what's up there? boiko has toolbar problems in today's pending image with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092618/
<boiko> timp: so something else changed :)
<boiko> timp: all autopilot tests that rely on toolbars are failing in the smoke tests too
<bzoltan1> timp:  I am affraid that it is HUD issue
<timp> like the touch detection of HUD blocking the bottom-edge-swipe in apps??
<timp> bzoltan1: who can fix that? and how do you know its a HUD issue?
<bzoltan1> timp: Wellark
<bzoltan1> timp:  the bottom edge swipe? gee... that is not HUD, in that case I have no idea
<timp> bzoltan1: I was just speculating. I just know that the toolbar is not working for boiko, and the image has an UITK package from 3 september
<timp> bzoltan1: so version 0.1.46+13.10.20130903.4-0ubuntu1 is after my initial toolbar update, but also after reverting it..
<bzoltan1> timp:  upgrade?
<dpm> clepto, ok, it seems I can build it on the desktop by doing a:
<dpm> qmake dirParser.pro
<dpm> make
<clepto> dpm, yes, its in the README
<timp> boiko, bzoltan1 I have today's stable image (not pending), and it has the same UITK package version, and toolbars work fine for me.
<dpm> clepto, let me have a look to see if we can use the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CrossCompile instructions as a basis
<clepto> dpm, ok, thanks!
<timp> boiko: so something else must have changed also
<boiko> timp: yes, probably
<timp> boiko: did this change for you? https://pastebin.canonical.com/97355/
<timp> boiko: do other interactions with the apps still work?
<boiko> timp: seems to be the same version: 13.10.1+13.10.20130904-0ubuntu1
<boiko> timp: everything else seems to be working fine
<clepto> dpm, I'll be right back
<timp> boiko: I don't know what's wrong :s
<boiko> timp: a dpkg -l on the device in case you need: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6092701/
<clepto> dpm, back
<timp> boiko: hud seems the same also. I don't know what to look for...
<boiko> :/
<timp> boiko: do you know of a way to figure out what changed from today's stable image to today's pending image?
<boiko> om26er: ^
<om26er> timp, boiko you can look at the change in version numbers of packages in the .manifest file
<om26er> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/20130911.1/
<om26er> there is a .manifest file
<om26er> boiko, how to clear sms logs in the messaging app ?
<om26er> boiko, I am writing tests where i need to start fresh
<boiko> om26er: remove (or move) the ~/.local/share/history-service directory
<om26er> boiko, cool
<iBelieve> nik90_, ping
<timp> boiko: I have to go afk for about an hour, bbl.
<timp> boiko: back. so < 1h :)
<clepto> dpm, any progress?
<timp> boiko: I wonder what can break the toolbar like that. It doesn't even show the toolbar hint when you touch near the bottom of the screen?
<dpm> clepto, not yet, sorry, I've been in meetings since :/
<clepto> dpm, no problem man, whenever you can!
<timp> boiko: I wonder whether somehow pressed events are broken. Do you use that anywhere instead of clicked?
<rschroll> A question about Page.flickable: I have a Page that usually has a single ListView, and the flickable property is set to that and everything's fine.  But in some circumstances, I want to display two listviews side-by-side on this page.  I think I should set Page.flickable=null in this case, so the header stays in place regardless of the scrolling of the listviews.  But when I do this, I have two problems: The listview gets a big margin at the t
<rschroll> op, and its elements are visible through the header when scrolled.
<rschroll> Here's a test case: https://gist.github.com/rschroll/6491639.  Am I doing something wrong, or is this a bug?
<iBelieve> rschroll, I've experienced the same problem as a File Manager app developer. I'm pretty sure this is a bug
<rschroll> iBelieve: Should it be submitted against ubuntu-ui-toolkit, or something else?
<iBelieve> rschroll, Yes, you should submit a bug there because it's a bug with the code that handles the app header
<timp> rschroll: the topmargin of the listview is updated automatically when it becomes the flickable of the page.
<timp> rschroll: if you have flickable: null in the page, the margin will be gone.
<timp> rschroll, iBelieve the cause is this code in the Page:
<timp>         Binding {
<timp>             target: page.flickable
<timp>             property: "topMargin"
<timp>             value: internal.headerHeight
<timp>             when: page.flickable
<timp>         }
<timp> hmm.. seems like the value is not reset to 0 when page.flickable is null.
<timp> rschroll: when you say flickable = null, you can try to add lisview.topMargin = 0;
<rschroll> timp: Just a sec - I'll try
<rschroll> timp: That does it for the margin; I still have the transparency issues
<iBelieve> rschroll, set clip to true in your ListView
<rschroll> iBelieve: fantastic - that does it.
<rschroll> iBelieve, timp: thanks for the help!
<iBelieve> rschroll, glad that works
<boiko> timp: long press is working on the messaging-app
<boiko> timp: there is no indication of the toolbar reacting to the swipe from bottom
<karni> Hi guys, I've got a QML question. In a DashPreview, I have two buttons under "buttons: " section, and I can't reference any of these two. They have an id, but QML seems not to notice them.
<karni> Any hints for a QML newbe? :)
<karni> file:///home/phablet/shell/Dash/Music/MusicPreview.qml:214: ReferenceError: buttonIdHere is not defined
<karni> I thought it was a forward reference problem, but same error occurs when I try to define property alias foo: buttonIdHere.text
<karni> Figured it out the QML way. Used property binding.
<daker> karni: the buttonIdHere element is not defined
<karni> daker: you're telling me what I pasted, or you mean that ;)? because the button, with that id, *is* in that QML file :)
<karni> That's the problem
<karni> daker: in any case, I solved it with property binding, so I left that problem behind. thanks
<daker> ok
<hakermania> clepto, ping
<clepto> hakermania, nevermind
<nik90_> mhall119: to answer your question long time ago, the platform side does the organisation part but does *not* notify the user that an alarm has gone of
<Chocanto> nik90_: Hey :) Did you see with the sdk team about the qml-file plugin ?
<nik90_> Chocanto: no...What is the news?
<nik90_> :)
<nik90_> Chocanto: oh the meeting
<Chocanto> nik90_: Yes :) To know what to do with this plugin :)
<nik90_> Chocanto: No not yet I am afraid. People are quite busy to get a plugin merged at this time of the cycle.
<Chocanto> nik90_: Yes.. I can understand them
<Chocanto> nik90_: Ok, I will create a separate plugin so, thank you :)
<nik90_> Chocanto: I think for now that's the way to go
<Chocanto> nik90_: And it's the only way to go :)
<nik90_> hehe
<Chocanto> nik90_: And the docviewer isn't working currently, so... things have to be done fast ^^
<nik90_> Chocanto: oh okay
<nik90_> Chocanto: In that case, coordinate with mhall to get this packages as a separate plugin and merged into the repos.
<nik90_> Chocanto: that's how the filemanager and music app have done things
<Chocanto> nik90_: And that's how I have done in the past for the poppler plugin
<Chocanto> nik90_: So 2 plugins will be needed to run the docviewer, wow ahah
<nik90_> Chocanto: yeah :(
<nik90_> Chocanto: but this is something which should take discussion early next cycle to avoid this
<Chocanto> nik90_: Yes but we had no time to do this
<nik90_> Chocanto: i knw
<Chocanto> nik90_: But the most important is that this app will work
<mhall119> nik90_: Chocanto: is this the file content reader plugin you guys made?
<Chocanto> mhall119: Yes it is
<mhall119> so we have two options, either we get it part of the "Ubuntu 13.10 Platform", or we package it separately in each of your app's click packages
<Chocanto> mhall119: make it part of the Ubuntu 13.10 will need how many days ?
<mhall119> Chocanto: we'll need to coordinate with the phablet engineers
<mhall119> the good news is that, since it doesn't affect the desktop, we're not under the hard deadlines that we otherwise would be
<Chocanto> mhall119: Yes but this plugin is needed for the docviewer
<mhall119> popey: who should we talk to about getting these plugins to be part of the click platform?
<Chocanto> mhall119: And I think the docviewer is under the hard deadlines
<mhall119> pmcgowan: ^^ is the docviewer under FF rules?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, would need to check on adding dependencies, but should be fine in universe
<pmcgowan> mhall119, you can always include the deps in the click
<rschroll> A repeat question on U1db and XDG_DATA_HOME: If you create a database with a relative file path, U1db attempts to put it in $XDG_DATA_HOME.  When testing locally, a program run with qmlscene thinks this is ~/.local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer/.  When running as a click package, this is still the case, but apparmor doesn't allow writes there; it expects XDG_DATA_HOME to be ~/.local/share/@{APP_PKGNAME}/.  Any ideas on how to fix
<rschroll>  this?
<Chocanto> FF rules ?
<asomething> are there any good examples for an app using ConditionalLayout from the SDK?
<asomething> I've found a few doing custom stuff using things like "property bool wideAspect: width >= units.gu(80)"
<asomething> but nothing actually using ConditionalLayout
<asomething> I understand the basics, for instance I'm the one who gave this answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/332519/can-a-single-ubuntu-sdk-target-touch-and-desktop-with-separate-layouts/340283#340283
<asomething> but I'd like to look at a more complex example
<iBelieve> rschroll, have you verified that u1db databases don't work on the phone? That's pretty serious. I was told that it should work just by using "<name>.db" as the path.
<iBelieve> rschroll, see this discussion: https://plus.google.com/117574309170420884411/posts/JbD7qfdkeWE
<iBelieve> nik90_, ping
<rschroll> iBelieve: I have no phone to test this on, but this is what I'm seeing using a click installer on the 13.10 desktop
<iBelieve> rschroll, according to Stuart Langridge in reply to my Google+ question, it should work out right on the phone.
<iBelieve> rschroll, Awhile ago nik90_ said that my data wasn't being saved when the app got restarted, so I don't know if the U1db path used is right or not
<rschroll> The path he gives is the same as I see used, and the apparmor profile does not give apps write access for files in that directory
<rschroll> Unless it's different on the phone and the desktop.  (But why?)
<balloons> iBelieve, did you get anywhere with the filemanager test failures? Any thoughts?
<iBelieve> balloons, I don't understand why they're failing. The only one that failed for me is the open file test.
<balloons> iBelieve, yes, I did see that even on the desktop
<iBelieve> balloons, so the only time most of tests fail is on the phone, right?
<balloons> iBelieve, it's failing in the jenkins VM as well
<iBelieve> balloons, I don't understand why the tests fail in the VM or on the phone but not on the desktop. Is there any way to watch them being executed to see if the app doesn't look right?
<balloons> iBelieve, yes there is
<balloons> iBelieve, let me run trunk in the jenkins VM and you can see the video of the failures, ok?
<iBelieve> balloons, that's cool that that is possible
<ahayzen> mhall119, ping
<balloons> iBelieve, you can watch it run here. 91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests/358
<mhall119> ahayzen: pong
<ahayzen> mhall119, u said a few meetings ago to let u know when the test cases were passing so u could enable something to force the tests to pass before a merge is done... did this ever get enabled?
<ahayzen> mhall119, cause it appears tht the tests are passing http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4157/music-app-autopilot/
<mhall119> ahayzen: not that I'm aware of, are all of the tests passing now?
 * ahayzen is checking the other devices
<mhall119> balloons: who can enable the enforcement of tests?
<mhall119> for music app
<mhall119> since they're all passing now
<ahayzen> mhall119, don't think the Nexus 10 is passing?
<ahayzen> mhall119, will it only be the Nexus 4 tht it is enforced on?
<ahayzen> mhall119, nexus 4, 7, galaxy are passing but the 10 is failing :/
<mhall119> ahayzen: that I don't know, balloons or fginther are the folks to talk to about that
<ahayzen> systemsettle before/after were the ones tht failed http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/image/4158/music-app-autopilot/
<clepto> mhall119, to whom should I talk about packaging?
<rschroll> Any hints on icons for click packages?  I can only get it to work if I give an absolute path.  Is there a better way?
<labsin> rschroll, I got told to use "icon=<icon name>.png" in the desktop file. It doesn't show up right in the dash with me, but I think it's a bug. click apps that are released don't show up ether.
<rschroll> labsin: Thanks. Do you (or anyone else) happen to know if SVG files are acceptable.  (They are on the desktop.)
<labsin> rschroll, No clue. Wanted to know that too.
<labsin> I have no Ubuntu touch supported phone :/
<rschroll> labsin: Same here.  Makes this whole process sorta nebulous.
<mhall119> clepto: depends on your question
<mhall119> clepto: what do you need help with?
<clepto> mhall119, cross compiling, but I might need help in general regarding packaging
<clepto> mhall119, my app is ready! :D bugfree I believe (so far)
<mhall119> clepto: xnox I think can help you with cross compiling
<clepto> mhall119, thanks
<clepto> xnox, ping
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-12
<mikeit_> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<rigved> good morning
<rigved> The Ubuntu Global Jam is starting from tomorrow. Is there a list of things that can be done during the Jam, with regards to Ubuntu Touch Apps?
<clawsOfBanana> is this the right place to ask "has the git v1.8 been released into the ubuntu ppas?"?
<clawsOfBanana> has the git v1.8 been released into the ubuntu ppas? Anyone?
<dholbach> clawsOfBanana, it's in saucy and raring
<dholbach> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git
<dholbach> and if you go to the bottom of the page, you can find PPAs which have it for older releases
<dholbach> but normally this is not quite the channel
<dholbach> maybe more #ubuntu
<dholbach> brb
<Electron> ...
<Electron> so ms-box
<Electron> morning here
<clawsOfBanana> dholbach, oh... I am still using 11.10 (cos I'm lazy)
<Electron> am?
<clawsOfBanana> also I had asked the same at #ubuntu and they said that this might be the place to ask the question... which is why I came here
<Electron> google?
<clawsOfBanana> good morning to you Electron ... although it is after noon here (IST)
<Electron> :-)
<Electron> i have little wall :-)
<clawsOfBanana> a little wall?
<Electron> computering...
<Electron> so how i can make this :-)
<clawsOfBanana> aah... i'm not so computer friendly... obviously not as much as you are
<clawsOfBanana> :D
<Electron> no launch all time?
<Electron> clawsOfBanana :-)
<Electron> i have time :-)
<clawsOfBanana> every one has time but you just are better at management
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Video Games Day! :-D
<dholbach> JamesTait, and happy birthday
<JamesTait> dholbach, that's a vicious rumour, but thank you anyway. ;)
<dholbach> JamesTait, 21 again!
<JamesTait> dholbach, again?
 * JamesTait is confused.
<dholbach> ;-)
<JamesTait> Doesn't everyone count in base 18?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, you made me remember of the movie:P
<Electron> please clawsOfBanana don't claw
<Electron> why?
<Electron> bye :-)
<Electron> :-)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, dpm: Is http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/my-apps-packages/ obsolete?
<smartboyhw> It's still linked from the footer
<labsin> Can someone help me with a online accounts provider?
<smartboyhw> Or, should the Click links be at top of the Debian-packaging ones?
<dpm> smartboyhw, it's a good point, but we still need that page for the old software store, at least for a while until we phase it out.
<smartboyhw> dpm, OK. It would be a good idea if you seperate the Debian packaging apart from Click, a new app developer would find it confusing.
 * smartboyhw is weirdly finding bugs around developer.ubuntu.com these days-.-
<mefrio> mzanetti, ping
<dpm> mihir, WebbyIT, it seems we won't be having the design hangout this week, as christina and mehow will be away. If there is any input you need from design, please feel free to bring it up here or on the core apps mailing list. Thanks!
<WebbyIT> dpm, ok, thanks
<clepto> dpm, hi!
<danielholm> hi all, is it possible to make a ComposerSheet to fill the parent?
<clepto> danielholm, anchors doesn't work?
<danielholm> anshors.fill parent?
<danielholm> well, no.
<danielholm> In this branch I'm trying to move settings to a sheet: https://code.launchpad.net/~danielholm/music-app/settings-sheet
<danielholm> wont fill out
<danielholm> MusicSettings.qml
<clepto> danielholm, using width and height?
<danielholm> clepto: no change
<clepto> danielholm, what the difference between page and sheet?
<danielholm> Well.. I'm supposed to use a sheet
<dpm> hi clepto, we're looking at creating a script to help cross-build plugins
<danielholm> but yeah..
<clepto> dpm, nice to hear :D
<danielholm> but I don't know really besides the automatic buttons to close and stuff. and that a sheet is meant to be floating or temporary, while a page is more static
<clepto> danielholm, I think everyone is using pages instead of sheets because sheets need some more work
<danielholm> clepto: alright
<mefrio> hi guys is there anybody who can test my click package on a phone? I don't have an Ubuntu Phone unluckily...
<mefrio> http://ubuntuone.com/2aemEAL3iyZeWeAPiME9JP
<danielholm> then I suppose I'll wait for them to finish
<danielholm> but thanks
<popey> mefrio: sure thing!
<danielholm> should I report it as a bug or just wait?
<mefrio> popey, thank you :)
<clepto> danielholm, I believe you should report it...
<mefrio> popey, let me know if it works
<danielholm> then I will! :D thanks
<clepto> danielholm, np :)
<popey> mefrio: fails to start here
<popey> mefrio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096558/
<mefrio> popey, oh let me update it, I forgot to edit the .desktop sorry
<mefrio> popey, it should work now http://ubuntuone.com/2aemEAL3iyZeWeAPiME9JP
 * popey tries
<popey> nope
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096570/
<wellsb> All click apps are failing to start for me at the moment.  You sure that's not what you're seeing, popey?  I need to flash a fresh daily.  dist-upgrade keeps breaking stuff :)
<wellsb> ssh broke, too
<popey> it could well be that
<mefrio> popey, the exec command should be fine now...maybe it's a bug as wellsb said
<mefrio> wellsb, could you try my click as well and see if you get the same error as other apps?
<mefrio> I have got to go now...see you later
<dpm> clepto, here you go, the instructions on how to cross-build your extension :) -> http://pad.ubuntu.com/kYCIZSvOpF
<dpm> I've tested it with your code and it built the extension for me
<dpm> dholbach, the first tester for cross-building :) ^
<danielholm> clepto: Bug now reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1224428
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1224428 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "sheets cant be resized" [Undecided,New]
<clepto> dpm, going to try it now
<dpm> great, let us know how it gotes
<dpm> *goes
<clepto> dpm, what should I put on mailname?
<dpm> clepto, can you be a bit more specific? Where are you being asked for mailname? Is this a setup screen you are getting after running the ./setup command?
<dpm> in that case, I'd suggest just going with the defaults
<clepto> dpm, it says "configuration for nullmailer"
<dpm> yeah, just choose the default
<clepto> ok
<clepto> dpm, E: source:saucy-armhf: Chroot not found
<dpm> clepto, could you try to log out and log back in? As part of the setup you're added to the sbuild group. I think that takes effect after a login
<clepto> dpm, ok wait
<clepto> dpm, back
<dpm> clepto, ok, can you try to build again?
<clepto> wait
<clepto> dpm build-project: command not found
<dholbach>  ./build-project <project-dir>     maybe?
 * smartboyhw is trying to write a new app 
<smartboyhw> But can I copy one file from Ubuntu RSS Reader?
<dpm> clepto, as dholbach says, I forgot to put the ./ in the instructions, sorry
<clepto> dpm, cp: cannot create directory ‘/var/lib/schroot/chroots/saucy-armhf/home/chris/’: No such file or directory
<dholbach> clepto, at which step did this happen?
<clepto> dholbach, in ./build-project <path>
<dholbach> you might have to log out and log back in again
<dholbach> (after ./setup)
<dholbach> I just added it to the instructions
<dpm> dholbach, he's already done it ^
<dholbach> ah ok
<clepto> dholbach, i did
<dpm> I mean log out
<dholbach> then, please run        sh -x ./build-project <project-dir>
<dholbach> and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<clepto> dholbach, dpm http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096660/
<smartboyhw> dholbach, is there a RSS link to Planet Ubuntu?
<dholbach> clepto, did you get any errors or warnings during the ./setup step? (towards the end)
<clepto> dholbach, E: source:saucy-armhf: Chroot not found
<dholbach> smartboyhw, check the top of the source of planet.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> smartboyhw, http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<smartboyhw> dholbach, thanks
<dholbach> clepto, hum... anything else? can you pastebin what is still in your terminal's buffer?
<dholbach> what's in /var/lib/schroot?
<clepto> ls in schroot -> mount  session  union  unpack
<clepto> dholbach, I closed the terminal with ./setup when I logged out
<dpm> clepto, ah, was the setup command still running?
<clepto> dpm,
<clepto> no
<clepto> it finished after the error
<dholbach> what's in /etc/schroot/chroot.d/?
<dpm> dholbach, he got an error, during the setup -> [13:32] <clepto> dpm, E: source:saucy-armhf: Chroot not found - perhaps re-running ./setup might help?
<clepto> dholbach, returns nothing
<dholbach> clepto, in that case, try running it again
<clepto> wait
<dholbach> I'm not quite sure where and why it failed
<dholbach> but I'd hope there'd be some indication in the terminal
<clepto> it seems the setup in working now... wait
<timp> who is working on webbrowser_app?
<timp> oSoMoN: ^?
<oSoMoN> timp: me, indeed
<timp> oSoMoN: have you seen the e-mails in ubuntu-phone about upcoming changes to the toolbar behavior?
<timp> oSoMoN: I have one MR for that for which the autopilot tests fail in webbrowser_app https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel-opened-ro/+merge/184663
<oSoMoN> timp: I have seen the e-mail, and I have submitted a MR to update the code in webbrowser-app
<timp> oSoMoN: oh cool. That may already fix my issue :)
<timp> oSoMoN: when do you expect the change to go in? can I review it?
<oSoMoN> timp: please do! https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/new-panel-api/+merge/185222
<oSoMoN> timp: the problem is that there are some autopilot tests failing which prevent CI to succeed, and I’m not sure what those failures are
<timp> oSoMoN: I'll have a meeting soon, I'll check it afterwards
<oSoMoN> timp: ok, thanks
<clepto> dholbach, dpm, setup just finished
<clepto> dpm, finished with compile but I cant find the *.so
<dholbach> clepto, I'm glad it finished and worked
<dholbach> clepto, do you have a branch of your code up somewhere?
<clepto> dholbach, dpm I think I found it
<dholbach> cool
<clepto> dholbach, https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/tree/cnotes-ubuntu-one
<clepto> dholbach, false alarm, it wasn't it
<dholbach> clepto, strange, you're right - I can't find them there either - dpm, did you try clepto's branch?
<clepto> dpm, when you build it, where did the .so moved?
<dholbach> xnox, any idea why "schroot -p" might not preserve the directory?
<dholbach> find /var/lib/schroot/chroots/saucy-armhf/ -name '*.so'     didn't seem to find the .so files that were built
<dholbach> it worked for another project I tried it with
<dpm> dholbach, clepto, I used the github branch (a git clone from yesterday). For me it built the .so file in the DirParser directory
<xnox> dholbach: -p preserves environment, not directories. you might want to look at the currently active session to see where the files are.
<xnox> dholbach: or exit the schroot, to make it store the changes permamently in the gold image under /var/lib/schroot/chroots/*/
<dholbach> xnox, I ran it as the user, but we might want to just run it as root, I guess
<xnox> dholbach: e.g. look at output of $ mount
<dholbach> in that case they'd definitely get preserved
<clepto> sooo, what now? :P
<xnox> dholbach: so as a user, whilst the session is still active the .so would be under active /var/lib/schroot/mount/saucy-armhf-c29ff89f-f198-4de6-9bb7-f17e9dfddea5
<xnox> dholbach: or some such =)
<xnox> dholbach: run as root, exit, look up under gold-image location. That's more definitive.
<dpm> $ ls -la /tmp/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/dirParserPlugin/DirParser/
<dpm> total 60
<dpm> drwxrwxr-x 2 dpm dpm  4096 set 11 16:12 .
<dpm> drwxrwxr-x 4 dpm dpm  4096 set 12 13:06 ..
<dpm> -rwxrwxr-x 1 dpm dpm 48623 set 12 13:07 libdirparserplugin.so
<dholbach> I like definitive
<dpm> -rw-rw-r-- 1 dpm dpm    40 set 11 16:11 qmldir
<dpm> clepto, dholbach ^
<dpm> that's where the .so was built for me
<dholbach> dpm, I can reproduce what clepto said above
<dholbach> let me play around with it a bit more
<dholbach> if all fails I might go with xnox' last suggestion
<clepto> dholbach, ok, do your magic :P
<dholbach> clepto, in your branch of extension-build, please run bzr pull
<dholbach> and try again
<dholbach> it just worked for me
<dholbach> thanks xnox
<xnox> ;-0
<dholbach> it's great to have people around who can do stuff like this:
<dholbach> * xnox saves another day, brushes the dust of my cape, and flies away =)
<dpm> hahaha
<clepto> dholbach, do I have to setup again?
<dholbach> clepto, no
<clepto> dholbach, dpm, you're awesome, but xnox is THE man :P
<clepto> worked :D
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> that's team work :)
<clepto> next Q, do I have to move the .qmlproject file in the new directory for click package?
<dpm> lol
<dholbach> that's a dpm question
<dpm> clepto, you don't need the .qmlproject for the click package
<clepto> ok, I moved all the qml, .so, .js and images files
 * dpm tries to answer questions now to reach xnox status, still nowhere near...
<clepto> haha
<dholbach> dpm, same here
<dpm> :)
<clepto> ok problem here
<dholbach> dpm, do we have more testers lined up?
<clepto> moved all the stuff and tried to run the app but i get  module "DirParser" is not installed
<clepto> i have the .so in the same dir
<dholbach> clepto, I tried with   cnotes-ubuntu-touch  qzxing  ubuntu-fitbit-app   now
<dholbach> clepto, on the device?
<dholbach> clepto, or on your PC?
<clepto> dholbach, pc
<dholbach> yeah, that won't work
<clepto> I dont have a device
<dpm> dholbach, for the script? Perhaps iBelieve can test it, but I'm not sure if Ubuntu Tasks uses a C++ extension
<clepto> oh
<dholbach> you just built the whole thing for ARM
<dholbach> so it won't work on your PC
<clepto> dpm, no, Ubuntu Tasks its pure js and qml
<dholbach> dpm, do you have the black jack somewhere?
<dholbach> dpm, I'd just try to sort out any other issues before documenting it
<dpm> dholbach, I tried to find it yesterday, but I wasn't sure if it was the right project, let me re-check
<dpm> (for blackjack, I mean)
<dholbach> mhall119, do you have any other projects with qml extensions somewhere?
<dpm> mzanetti might have more apps that use c++ extensions we can test
<clepto> dholbach, so, no test for me :P
<dholbach> bzoltan, just so you know, we put together http://pad.ubuntu.com/kYCIZSvOpF for the app showdown (building qml extensions locally)
<dholbach> clepto, yeah, once you have the click ready, you can probably ask somebody to test it on a device
<clepto> dpm, desktop file Q, exec should be ./CNotes.qml ?
<dpm> dholbach, I can't find any c++ in the blackjack project: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brad-4/ubuntu-blackjack/main/files
<dholbach> clepto, it should probably work with what was in there by default
<dholbach> dpm, nevermind then
<clepto> dholbach, /usr/bin/qmlscene $@ /usr/share/CNotes/CNotes.qml ? ok leave it as it is
<dholbach> clepto, I'm not sure about /usr/share
<dholbach> but maybe dpm can take that one
<dpm> clepto, qmlscene -I ./pathtoyourmodule $@ ./CNotes.qml
<dpm> that's for the Exec line
<clepto> ok
<clepto> dpm, what about hooks?
<dpm> clepto, you can paste the .desktop file somewhere and we can have a look at it if you want
<clepto> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096889/
<dpm> clepto, looks good to me, you can drop the './' from the icon line if you want
<clepto> dpm, done
<clepto> dpm, should I put some specific name on hooks in manifest.json?
<dpm> clepto, just use the same as http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/creating-click-packages-with-cpp-extensions , replacing ubuntu-fitbit-app with cnotes
<dpm> (and name, maintainer, etc)
<dpm> clepto, you can open the .qmlproject in Qt Creator and start the packaging wizard. It will create the .json files for you, and then you can just grab them
<clepto> dpm, what about framework? I'm using 13.04, does it matter?
<clepto> dpm, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096902/
<dpm> clepto, framework should be "ubuntu-sdk-13.10", as we are targeting 13.10 phones
<clepto> ok
<dpm> clepto, looks good to me
<clepto> dpm, do I need accounts for apparmor? ubuntu one sync
<clepto> dpm, and is there a policy for creating files?
<dpm> clepto, where are you creating them?
<clepto> dpm, in my app's fir
<clepto> dir*
<dpm> I think you'll need accounts for that, yes
<dpm> dholbach, do you know if an extra permission is needed to create files in the app's own directory?
<clepto> dpm, are you in 13.10?
<dpm> clepto, yes
<clepto> dpm, could you give me the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096929/ ?
<dpm> ah, yeah, sure, just a sec :)
<dpm> clepto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6096935
<timp> oSoMoN: creating surface at (0, 58) with size (720, 1222) with title 'Window 1'file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/Browser.qml:201: ReferenceError: open is not defined
<clepto> ok got it!
<timp> file:///usr/share/webbrowser-app/Browser.qml:228: TypeError: Object Panel_QMLTYPE_8(0x14a1e60) has no method 'open'
<clepto> who is willing to test it??
<timp> oSoMoN: perhaps jenkins has an old UITK version?
<mefrio> wellsb, hey, have you tried my click package before?
<timp> Mirv: ^ how do we make a new release that goes in the image? the latest release is from 3 september?
<Mirv> timp: by getting it approved via asac/didrocks as releasing is in manual mode for unity8/mir landing
<clepto> dholbach, will you do me the honor of testing? :D
<clepto> dpm, dholbach xnox, thanks for your help!
<Mirv> timp: or alternatively waiting until the manual mode is lifted, hopefully really soon now
<timp> asac: how do I get a new UITK version approved to get new features in?
<timp> Mirv: define really soon. I need to get some MRs in that are needed for apps to be changed so that I can get more new changes in that are needed end of next week for user tests
<Mirv> timp: I don't have any estimation, but I believe if they can do it today they will do it today. there's a lot of things that's being blocked so the importance of returning normal operation is understood.
<mefrio> mhall119, ping
<timp> Mirv: okay. today would be sufficient ;p
<wellsb> mefrio: I have it downloaded,  but I need to reflash my device with a new daily.  Click packages aren't working at all for me right now, and there's nothing being logged
<mefrio> wellsb, ok thank you anyway
<timp> oSoMoN: you could test the MR with the output.zip packages from this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel-open-close/+merge/183892
<timp> oSoMoN: but I guess jenkins won't approve until we have new UITKs released
<boiko> timp: hey, just curious, did you figure out what was the problem with the toolbar in yesterday's image?
<timp> boiko: nope
<timp> boiko: but I heard from gusch that it was broken in yesterday's pending image, and (partially) working again in today's.
<timp> boiko:  we didn't have a new UITK released since 3 september it seems
<timp> boiko: did you try today's pending image?
<boiko> timp: nope, not yet
<boiko> timp: let me flash the device
<timp> boiko: ok. it is a mystery to me what is happening, but maybe it works again
<timp> boiko: could be some HUD issue that eats events before they go to the toolbar
<dpm> clepto, you might want to upload the app in a public url for someone to test it, or it might be just as easy to submit it to the store, and then you'll get the public URL once you've uploaded the click package there
<gusch> boiko timp here the brute force fix for my current gallery autopilot issues https://code.launchpad.net/~schwann/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/wait-after-toolbar-open/+merge/185260
<boiko> gusch: ouch! :)
<timp> yes, ouch
<gusch> boiko: plan B is to finally delete all gallery tests ...
<timp> elopio: ^ any thoughts about that?
<boiko> gusch: I'm just joking, if there is no better way, a sleep there it is
<oSoMoN> ouch indeed
<gusch> boiko: really deleteing the tests is no joke anymore ... :(
<gusch> boiko oSoMoN I have no idea what steals the click on the toolbar button when not waiting after opening the toolbar - it works on the desktop - so my best guess is hud
<mhall119> mefrio: pong
<mefrio> mhall119, are you the developer of the ubuntu developer online portal?
<mhall119> one of them, yes
<oSoMoN> gusch: yeah, I’m seeing lots of similar issues in the webbrowser-app ap tests, I was also guessing hud, by lack of a better hypothesis
<mefrio> mhall119, I have found a but...I started to upload my click package and I entered my package name but then I had to quit. Now, if I try to upload my click again, using the same name I used before, the website says "You already have a Click Package with this package name" even if it is not really published and I cannot delete it
<mhall119> mefrio: ah, the app submission stuff is actually a separate project from the rest of the developer portal, beuno is the one to talk to about that
<mefrio> mhall119, ok thanks
<mhall119> mefrio: IIRC, you need to go into your existing project's page and upload a new version
<mhall119> instead of going through the new app process all over again
<mefrio> mhall119, I can't see it in there
<mefrio> beuno, I have found a bug in the click package uploading process...I started to upload my click package and I entered my package name but then I had to quit. Now, if I try to upload my click again, using the same name I used before, the website says "You already have a Click Package with this package name" even if it is not really published and I cannot delete it
<wellsb> mefrio: You don't see it at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/ ?
<mefrio> wellsb, yes thanks! The website pointed me here: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/
<mefrio> beuno, no problems so :)
<boiko> timp: it seems to be working in today's pending image indeed
<beuno> cool
<clepto> do we have any designer here?
<dholbach> dpm, what do you think about merging all the content for "getting your app ready" on one page? (ie: build extension, rebuild click, test on device, upload to store)
<dholbach> dpm, once everything's automated we could just replace it with a redirect
<wellsb> clepto: Try #ubuntu-design
<dpm> dholbach, which "getting your app ready" content do you mean?
<dholbach> dpm, sorry - "getting your app ready for the showdown submission"?
<AskUbuntu> We want to integrate Ubuntu on our Mediatek MT6589 1.5 Ghz Turbo smartphone | http://askubuntu.com/q/344674
<dpm> dholbach, sorry, I've got lots of content in my head with d.u.c., staging, appshowdown pages. Sorry if I'm being thick, but I still don't quite follow. Are you talking of merging existing content, or creating new one and putting it into one single page...?
<dholbach> dpm, the latter
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good to me :)
<dholbach> dpm, awesome
<mefrio> in there anybody with an Ubuntu Phone who can test my click package? http://ubuntuone.com/2aemEAL3iyZeWeAPiME9JP
<dholbach> dpm, do we have an article for how to test it on the device?
<dholbach> or mhall119 too
<beuno> xnox, btw, most of your new versions lack the actual upload
<mhall119> dholbach: test click packages?
<dpm> dholbach, we don't. We can probably use what we've got on the Reviews internal wiki re: the instructions on how to install and test
<mhall119> or test apps in general
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> gotcha
<dholbach> mhall119, on the device
<dholbach> yeah, click packages
<dholbach> sorry
<mhall119> adb push, adb shell, pkcon install-local...
<dholbach> in http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/creating-click-packages-with-cpp-extensions/ we should probably also use "pkcon install-local"
<dholbach> mhall119, can I change it?
<mhall119> dholbach: sure, but we need to change iton the staging site too or it'll regress
 * dholbach nods
<asac> 10:25 < asac> timp: hi
<asac> 10:25 < asac> timp: i asked zoltan to get me a confirm that all autopilots still work with the toolkit
<asac> 10:25 < asac> didnt get  aclear yes or no
<asac> he had some problems reproducing things
<AskUbuntu> Qt Creator has disabled Build -> Run command | http://askubuntu.com/q/344693
<xnox> beuno: strange, I did upload and it did redirect me. A bug in the store?
<xnox> beuno: all of them, or just some?
<beuno> xnox, all except one I think
<beuno> xnox, when did you upload?
<xnox> beuno: all at around the same time, in the appid order.
<xnox> beuno: can you please leave a feedback comment on the broken one?
<xnox> beuno: where can I file bugs about the click-apps/myapps website?
<xnox> or like comments from developer perspective.
<beuno> xnox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center-agent/+filebug
<xnox> beuno: so on tumblr, facebook, G+, ubuntuone - I have "Version number: 2 (upload)" where _upload_ is underlined and is a clickable link. Are those the ones that failed upload?
<beuno> xnox, indeed
<xnox> beuno: all should be good now.
<beuno> xnox, ack, I'll take a look after this call, unless someone else beats me to it
<xnox> beuno: cool, thanks =)
<mefrio> beuno, I can't upload my click to the uploader :S could you help please?
<beuno> mefrio, sure, what's up?
<mefrio> beuno, when I upload the click file and hit on "Save changes" button nothing happens and the package is not uploaded
<beuno> mefrio, how big is the file?
<mefrio> beuno, 90.7 Kb
<beuno> we have issues with the uploader's feedback, which we're working on
<beuno> have you changed the version number?
<mefrio> beuno, I am trying to upload a 0.9 version but in the .desktop file it is at 1.0...should they match?
<mefrio> manifest.json has 1.0 too
<beuno> mefrio, they should match, of course
<beuno> and once you upload a version, you can't upload the same version again
<mefrio> beuno, I have done that but it is still the same
<mefrio> can't upload
<mefrio> it says "0 seconds remaining" but nothing, the app is still in the draft state and it seems the package is not really uplaoded
<beuno> matiasb, james_w, ^
 * beuno is otp
<mefrio> hi mzanetti do you have 5 free minutes? :)
<mzanetti> mefrio: what's the issue?
<mefrio> mzanetti, I am finally able to package my app using your great tutorial but I would like to include also .mo translation files....is it possible?
<matiasb> mefrio: what's your app id?
<mzanetti> mefrio: sure. just copy them to the directory before doing the click install
<mefrio> matiasb, memories
<mefrio> mzanetti, on the pc I they are installed in the gettext folder...so putting them in a po/ dir before creating the click should work?
<james_w> mefrio: it looks like it is still trying to upload a 0.9 version
<james_w> and one of those already exists
<mzanetti> mefrio: I don't know what the gettext folder is... but yeah. just package them up somewhere in the package and make your QTranslator load it from there
<james_w> what did you do to change it to 1.0 on the website?
<mefrio> mzanetti, ok thanks
<mefrio> james_w, I tried to upload a 1.0 package before but it didn't work. Maybe it generated conflicts?
<james_w> mefrio: are you com.ubuntu.developer.vtuson ?
<mefrio> james_w, no I am com.ubuntu.developer.mefrio
<james_w> ok, I'll look again, sorry
<james_w> mefrio: I only see failed uploads for 0.9
<james_w> mefrio: what did you do to upload 1.0, and what happened?
<mefrio> james_w, I just pushed a com.ubuntu.developer.mefrio.memories_1.0.click file but if it did not upload it's better :) I want to publish that 0.9 version as a beta for the 1.0 I will release Saturday
<james_w> mefrio: did you get the version number to 1.0 on the website?
<mefrio> james_w, no it was a bit messed. On the website it was 0.9 but the click was 1.0
<james_w> mefrio: ok
<james_w> so 0.9 is uploaded
<james_w> but the website doesn't know
<mefrio> james_w, what have I to do?
<james_w> mefrio: what is the url of the page that you are using to upload?
<mefrio> james_w, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/
<james_w> mefrio: ok
<james_w> mefrio: I think you'll have to change the version on the website to 0.91 and upload again
<mefrio> james_w, ok let me try
<mefrio> james_w, it worked but it's still in Draft stateù
<mefrio> *state
<james_w> mefrio: that's fine right?
<james_w> mefrio: you don't want to release until saturday?
<mefrio> james_w, no I want to release it now it is possible so that people will be able to test and to report some other bugs
<mefrio> james_w, I will upload version 1.0 on Saturday
<james_w> mefrio: then you'll have to upload it as 1.0 and seek a review
<mefrio> james_w, do you mean I have to upload that 0.91 version again as a 1.0 version?
<james_w> mefrio: yeah, so it matches the version in the manifest
<mefrio> james_w, the manifest now has 0.91
<mefrio> I updated it
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> so you're fine
<james_w> you just need someone to review
<matiasb> mefrio: right; also, once you uploaded your app and filled the required metadata, you should submit the app for review; if you don't check the auto-publish option, after it is reviewed and approved, you will have the option to publish when you want
<beuno> well, it's not set to review pending yet
<beuno> so not in my queue yet
<mefrio> james_w, ok thanks. Who is a reviewer and how long do they take it to review?
<mefrio> I need it to be reviewed at least before Saturday because I will upload the 1.0 version for the showdown contest
<james_w> ah, good point
<mefrio> beuno, how to set a review pending?
<beuno> mefrio, at the right, you should be able to change its status
<mefrio> beuno, I am not able to do that :(
<matiasb> beuno, mefrio: the submit for review button should be at the bottom of your app details page
<mefrio> matiasb, thank you! It did! :)
<mefrio> beuno, now it's on your TODO list so? :P
<beuno> mefrio, it is indeed
<elopio> timp, gusch: I would say that you are turning off the animating flag to False too early.
<elopio> or, we are missing a flag that can tell us when the toolbar is ready.
<gusch> elopio timp it seem it's a unity8 bug (currently fixed?) - oSoMoN told me
<mefrio> beuno, I am not in a hurry but how long will it take to review it?
<elopio> gusch, so the test found a real bug? That makes me really happy :)
<gusch> elopio: yes - well unfortunately it was catched before it got integrated - but yes
<elopio> gusch, yes, and this test shouldn't have catch it. We are missing a test in unity8, I suppose.
<elopio> I hope the fix comes with that test.
<beuno> mefrio, I should be able to get it in an hour or two
<mefrio> beuno, very fast :D thank you
<mefrio> I quitting....thank you for the support guys!  :)
<timp> elopio:     readonly property bool animating: draggingArea.pressed || transitionToAll.running
<timp>                                                            || transitionToHint.running
<timp>                                                            || transitionToSpread.running
<timp> elopio: I might have a similar issue with webbrowser_app and a recent MR where the autopilot tests don't see that the toolbar finishes to open/close
<elopio> timp, if you have an exception trace and a video I can check, I'll help with the diagnose.
<timp> elopio: see this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel-opened-ro/+merge/184663
<elopio> timp, looking.
<timp> elopio: there is a link to a log on my local device
<timp> hmm.. I see that jenkins failed now, before it passed.
<timp> it failed after I changed a typo in the CHANGES file, so no source changes :s
<timp> wow it failed on weird stuff
<timp> elopio: pushing empty commit to re-trigger jenkins
<elopio> timp, I've never seen the webbrowser app. What's the name of the branch in launchpad?
<timp> elopio: lp:webbrowser-app :)
<timp> elopio: I have to leave in a few minutes
<elopio> oh, it was my typo.
<timp> elopio: so what I did was install today's stable image (cdimage-touch), install the UITK deb's from https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/panel-opened-ro/+merge/184663 (output.zip), install autopilot packages, autopilot run webbrowser_app
<elopio> timp, so, how can I help while you are away? I'll try to reproduce the webbrowser failure. If you also have the video when it failed for you things will be easier.
<timp> (ond evice)
<timp> elopio: probably I will be back in 2.5h
<timp> sorry I don't have the video
<elopio> timp, ok, I'll be here too. I'll see if I can find something and we'll talk later.
<timp> elopio: ok, let's talk about it later when I am back.
<timp> elopio: great, thanks
<WebbyIT> Where do I find which value of 'name' a Icon can  have?
 * xnox is getting 504 Gateway Time-out on the app store.
<beuno> yeah
<beuno> we're in the middle of an upgrade
<beuno> that didn't go as smoothly as planned
<timp> elopio: I'm back
<timp> elopio: did you find anything in the webbrowser tests?
<clepto> dh
<AskUbuntu> How to access geolocation information on Ubuntu Touch? | http://askubuntu.com/q/344831
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-13
<zsombi> nik90, nik90_: ping
<dholbach> good morning
<zsombi> Saviq: ping
<nik90|Office> zsombi: thnx for your review. I will get to it this evening. I was not sure about one thing which is the syncWith() function in your comment. Can you elaborate on that a bit?
<nik90|Office> good morning everyone :)
<zsombi> nik90|Office: the syncWith() was a kind of loud thinking of mine that maybe it would be good to have such an API for the Alarm, which would take the data from a given object and update the current one with
<nik90|Office> zsombi: ah :). Yeah right now I use the get() function to view and edit a specific alarm
<zsombi> nik90|Office: like Alarm.syncWith(alarmModel.get(index)) would get the object from the model's index and sync the Alarm's data with that
<zsombi> nik90|Office then the component properties bound to Alarm would get automatically updated, and the Alarm could be used to update the previous instance
<nik90|Office> zsombi: true
<zsombi> nik90|Office I'll log that to the BP too ;)
<nik90|Office> zsombi: I will also have a look at your code again for the save(), cancel() operation to ensure that it is done properly
<nik90|Office> zsombi: currently I do bind the component properties to alarm. I noticed that in your example code and followed the same.
<zsombi> nik90|Office you better look at the docs, if you see something is missing from there, just shout!
<nik90|Office> zsombi: okay
<zsombi> nik90|Office yes, for some cases you may need to, indeed
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Friday the 13th and happy Programmers' Day! :-D
<davidcalle> Hi all, I'm having some trouble to run sdk apps on the device. The device is detected, developer mode enabled, but I always end up with "[10:48:39] ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer", any ideas?
<davidcalle> dpm, ping
<nik90|Office> davidcalle: I am getting same error since yesteday
<nik90|Office> yesterday*
<nik90|Office> davidcalle: I get that error when trying to launch an app through qtcreator.
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm: Can you confirm above ^^
<popey> yes
<popey> adb shell
<popey> service ssh start
<popey> nik90|Office: davidcalle ^^
<dpm> morning davidcalle
<popey> i suspect it's because we now install ssh but leave it disabled by default
<dpm> davidcalle, I guess popey answered your question already, if that was was the ping was about
<nik90|Office> popey: is this something being done since few days back?
<davidcalle> popey, dpm, morning to both, and thanks, that works!
<dpm> ok, cool
<popey> nik90|Office: not sure when it started, but a few days, yes
<nik90|Office> popey:  ah thnx. Was worried may be an update to qtcreator plugin caused the issue
<dpm> nik90|Office, I first noticed it with the --pending image 2 days ago, there is a bug about it on the sdk, let me see if I can find it
<dpm> it's not a bug per se, but something QtC will need to adapt to enable developer mode from now on
<nik90|Office> dpm: yeah, because many devs would not know about it being disabled suddenly, a button to enable ssh on device would be nice.
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm: my alarm code was reviewed by zsombi and I will be fixing his comments in the evening. But once they are done, do I proceed with the merge to trunk or wait for alarm notifications to be finished first?
<popey> I'd land it
<dpm> nik90|Office, I'd say if zsombi is happy with the code, then go for it
<nik90|Office> dpm, popey: I have no idea who is working on showing alarm notification though. But it is critical since without it, the user will never know when an alarm goes off.
<dpm> :)
<popey> \o/ consensus
<nik90|Office> popey, dpm: Okay, I will show a small dialog indicating that the user will not hear the alarm ringing or something. Like a warning message so that they do not expect it.
<popey> and a link to the bug ☻
<popey> (joke)
<nik90|Office> hehe
<nik90|Office> dpm: I have not received any reply from charles yet. Is there any other person on his team, that I can forward the email to? May be he is on vacation?
<dpm> popey, could you perhaps you help nik90|Office reaching charles? I'm fully booked with developer.ubuntu.com until next week
<popey> yeah, sure.
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<popey> nik90|Office: leave it with me, checking with his manager
<nik90|Office> popey: okay :) my pleasure
<clepto> can someone try my click package to see if everything is working?
<clepto> nik90, nik90_  ^
<WebbyIT> clepto, I can do it
<clepto> WebbyIT, thanks! http://ubuntuone.com/67WUer7ZwBXTRlMlguJygT
<nik90|Office> clepto: I am at work currently, I can only do it in the evening which might be late for you.
<nik90|Office> clepto: sry :(
<clepto> nik90|Office, no problem :)
<WebbyIT> clepto, I installed the package with popey script, and I have no error, but if I click on the icon the app doesn't start. What's the command to start the app from terminal?
 * WebbyIT hugs popey's scripts
<clepto> WebbyIT, start the app on the phone via terminal?
<WebbyIT> clepto, yes, to view what's the problem
<popey> heh
<clepto> WebbyIT, don't know really
<clepto> maybe dpm know
<popey> WebbyIT: look in /home/phablet/.local/share/applications
<popey> for the .desktop file
<popey> you'll see a line "aa-exec ...."
<popey> run that as phablet user
<popey> sudo aa-exec .....
<popey> like that
<popey> I wanted to make it so my script grepped that out of the desktop file and ran it for you, but I fail at grep and stuff
<WebbyIT> popey, the Exec line is
<WebbyIT> Exec=aa-exec -p com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_CNotes_0.1 -- qmlscene -I ./ $@ ./CNotes.qml
<WebbyIT> What I have to do?
<popey> adb shell
<popey> su - phablet
<popey> sudo aa-exec -p com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_CNotes_0.1 -- qmlscene -I ./ $@ ./CNotes.qml
<popey> BING BING BING!
<popey> there's a capital letter in the filename
<WebbyIT> clepto, sorry, but I have just installed UTouch and it's all new for me ;)
<popey> that is VERBOTEN!
<WebbyIT> thanks popey :)
 * popey calls the click-police
<popey> (I think)
<popey> dpm: that's right isn't it?
<clepto> WebbyIT, you kidding? You are like savior right now.. I don't even have a UTouch :P
<clepto> popey, what?
<clepto> popey, what filename?
<popey> com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_CNotes_0.1
<WebbyIT> [sudo] password for phablet:
<WebbyIT> __pthread_gettid -2
<WebbyIT> unknown option -- I
<WebbyIT> loaded the dummy plugin
<WebbyIT> loaded the Linux plugin
<WebbyIT> Registered the AalSensorPlugin types
<popey> I _believe_ everything has to be lower case, but check with beuno
<WebbyIT> And then doesn't start
<dpm> popey, yes, I think you're onto something indeed. I'm not sure what exactly needs to be lower case, but I make everything lower case just in case
<popey> \o/
<dpm> popey, WebbyIT, but the command line you're using is not up-to-date
<clepto> dpm, what should I change? manifest settings?
<dpm> cd /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.dgalg.wordchain/current
<dpm> aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.dgalg.wordchain_wordchain_0.3 -- qmlscene $@ wordchain.qml
<dpm> (e.g. for wordchain)
<WebbyIT> so, cd /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes/current
<WebbyIT> sudo aa-exec -p com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_CNotes_0.1 -- qmlscene -I ./ $@ ./CNotes.qml
<WebbyIT> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes/0.1/CNotes.qml:8 module "DirParser" is not installed
<WebbyIT> clepto, seems that missing a module
<clepto> dpm, DirParser is the extension
<clepto> WebbyIT, try with sudo aa-exec -p com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_CNotes_0.1 -- qmlscene -I . $@ ./CNotes.qml
<WebbyIT> clepto, QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Permission denied
<WebbyIT> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes/0.1/CNotes.qml:8 module "DirParser" is not installed
<clepto> dpm, any ideas?
<WebbyIT> same error if I run from root
<nik90|Office> popey: Does it make sense to show a HUD action for "Save" or "Cancel" ? I personally dont but like to get an external view on this
<popey> nik90|Office: in what context?
<popey> nik90|Office: you mean, just a single button?
<nik90|Office> popey: When you create an alarm for instance, there is a Save toolbar button.
<nik90|Office> popey: yes, as a single button
<popey> i cant think of anywhere else we've used a single button like that
<nik90|Office> popey: Since HUD does not provide the option to hide an option, the "Save" appears in the HUD even when you are in the alarm homepage. So I was thinking of removing it from the HUD.
<nik90|Office> popey: the "Save" button will still be visible in the toolbar, not just in the HUD
<popey> Hm. Sounds like a question for design ⍨
<popey> I mean, I have an opinion, but I am not a designer so expect it's wrong ☻
<nik90|Office> popey: hehe okay. I will email lina about this
<clepto> dpm, what the $@ does in the command?
<clepto> mefrio, does memories use a c++ extension?
<mefrio> clepto, yes
<clepto> mefrio, does it run on phone?
<mefrio> clepto, I don't have a phone to test but it should
<clepto> WebbyIT, can you test mefrio's app?
<mefrio> clepto, WebbyIT, it is published on click store
<WebbyIT> mefrio, yes sure
<mefrio> WebbyIT, thank you
<clepto> mefrio, I too use a c++ extension but it doesn't run, I get an error no finding the extension
<WebbyIT> mefrio, what's the name?
<mefrio> WebbyIT, memories
<dpm> clepto, sorry, I'll be a bit unresponsive today, working on some stuff I need to finish. I think it refers to passing all parameters
<mefrio> clepto, are you the developer of CNotes?
<clepto> mefrio, yes
<clepto> dpm, any idea why it doesn't work?
<mefrio> clepto, I see you are using a .pro project file to build it...honestly I am not an expert of this kind of things. Maybe you could try to give a look to my CMake files
<WebbyIT> mefrio, funziona perfettamente, congratulazioni :)
<WebbyIT> mefrio, only two things: is a bit slow on opening
<mefrio> WebbyIT, grazie :D
<mefrio> WebbyIT, it is due to Ubuntu One API....first start should be slow. Next starts should be faster
<clepto> mefrio, I build the extension with a script that dpm and other guys made for cross compiling
<clepto> so it works! good job mefrio
<clepto> only mine doesn't :P
<WebbyIT> mefrio, and the keyboard is too persistent, when you click on a label then you can't hide the keyboard, I think you have to implement something to hide it when you click outside the label
<mefrio> clepto, thank you! :D give a look at my CMake...you could port your project to CMake, it's very easy
<mefrio> WebbyIT, do you know if there are any APIs to do that?
<clepto> mefrio, I remember when I used CMake for elementary, man, I suck at this :P
<WebbyIT> mefrio, in CalcApp we have used InverseMouseArea, it's like MouseArea, let's me find the code
<mefrio> clepto, have you developed for elementary? That's nice! I am one of the lead developer of that project :D
<mefrio> WebbyIT, ok thanks
<WebbyIT> mefrio, here you are: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/view/head:/Simple/CalcLabel.qml#L75
<WebbyIT> mefrio, feel free to ping me if you need something ;)
<clepto> mefrio, I know ;) I had fixed some bugs but I don't hang around elementary-dev anymore
<clepto> mefrio, are you willing to help me port from qmake to cmake?
<mefrio> WebbyIT, later I will give a look at this thing and will let you know :) thank you
<mefrio> clepto, I am very close to finishing my project. After launch I can give a look at your app
<clepto> mefrio, ok, thanks!
<mefrio> I am quitting....see you later
<clepto> WebbyIT, could you try with that? http://ubuntuone.com/67WUer7ZwBXTRlMlguJygT
<WebbyIT> clepto, sure
<WebbyIT> clepto, same error: file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes/0.1/CNotes.qml:8 module "DirParser" is not installed
<WebbyIT> popey, there is an easy way to remove a click package?
<popey> WebbyIT: that may be a question for cjwatson
 * popey asks in -touch
<clepto> WebbyIT, when you remove it I'll will send you another, the force is strong with this one :P , if its ok
<WebbyIT> clepto, if I don't find a better way I'll reflash the phone this afternoon ;)
<zsombi> dpm: just fyi: alarm-eds-integration is blocked by some jenkins hickup since yesterday...
<dpm> argh, bummer :( , thanks for the heads up zsombi
<dpm> nik90|Office, ^
<clepto> WebbyIT, could you give it a try now? and again in the afternoon with clean install :P
<zsombi> dpm: in fact all of our MRs approved are pending on Jenkins hickup
<WebbyIT> clepto, it's ok :)
<WebbyIT> clepto, give me the link :)
<dpm> WebbyIT, clepto, is there a qmldir shipped in the click package in the same dir as the source? And if so, what does it look like?
<dpm> this might have something to do with qmlscene not finding the extension
<clepto> dpm, no, that what I added just now
<dpm> ok, cool
<clepto> ubuntu one doesn't want to sync the file :@
<clepto> for god sake
<dpm> oSoMoN, for the webapps that we're just shipping on the phone, how do they actually work? Does the browser ship any supporting JS scripts for them?
<dpm> Or do all of those websites already have JS for Unity integration on the server side?
<clepto> WebbyIT, http://ubuntuone.com/3Idi0HJuEheH4ooD7xwkAL
<clepto> WebbyIT, sorry for the delay, sometimes I think ubuntu1 is working against me
<WebbyIT> dpm, are online accounts working? Because I am not able to add them
<WebbyIT> clepto, np :)
<oSoMoN> dpm: afaik we’re not shipping anything extra with the webapps, they’re just custom launchers for the webapps container with a given URL
<dpm> oSoMoN, so they are so to say "fake" webapps?
<oSoMoN> dpm: I guess that’s a way to put it :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> oSoMoN, I've been quite out of touch with webapps. What's the webapps container?
<oSoMoN> dpm: but someone from the webapps team would know better, I might be wrong
<oSoMoN> dpm: the container (currently) is the browser app with specific command line args that make it hide its chrome
<oSoMoN> dpm: but we’re considering making it a separate binary
<dpm> oSoMoN, I think what you've told me is essentially what xnox said he's doing in the webapps click packages
<WebbyIT> clepto, it starts but is all black
<WebbyIT> clepto, if I start it from terminal I had: file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes/0.1/qmldir:-1 plugin cannot be loaded for module "": Module namespace 'DirParser' does not match import URI
<clepto> WebbyIT, give me a sec to investigate
<WebbyIT> clepto, here it's launch time, I'll back in ~1 hour and half
<clepto> WebbyIT, ok, I don't if I'll be here, I'll ping you
<clepto> dpm, qmldir has two lines
<clepto> module DirParser
<clepto> plugin dirparserplugin
<dpm> clepto, I think you should be able to reproduce it by building the .so file for your desktop, putting it into the top directory and running it with qmlscene, in the same way you do with click
<WebbyIT> clepto, ok, but if you want you can ping me anyway with the link, I have a bnc and I'm always online
<clepto> WebbyIT, ok thanks
<dpm> clepto, I think in that case you'll need to put the .so file and the qmldir file in the DirParser folder
<clepto> dpm, ok let me try
<dpm> try to test it on the desktop with qmlscene first, it might save you some time and despair before doing the click build, upload, test cycle :)
<dpm> oSoMoN, so to make sure I understand, the only integration point with the currently shipped webapps is the launcher/dash, right? That is, no notifications, counters, HUD, etc.
<dpm> I mean the ones shipped on the phone
<oSoMoN> dpm: afaik, yes, but if I were you I’d check with alex-abreu too, my information may be outdated
<dpm> oSoMoN, will do, thanks, I was trying to get some clarity on this in the meantime while he's not up yet, so that was already very helpful indeed.
<dpm> ok, yeah, I can see it here:
<dpm> Exec=webbrowser-app --chromeless http://plus.google.com
<clepto> dpm, you were right
<clepto> dpm, I believe its ok now!
<clepto> WebbyIT, here http://ubuntuone.com/3Idi0HJuEheH4ooD7xwkAL it should be ok! ping me when you test it! thanks man
<AskUbuntu> Some QLabel are not getting translated when app is run in other language ? | http://askubuntu.com/q/345072
<beuno> WebbyIT, popey, yes, all lowercase, debian package naming rules
<popey> thanks beuno
<clepto> noted!
<mefrio> is it possible to set a local dir to provide gettext translations in a touch app? It seems i18n.tr can get translations only from /usr/share/locale folder
<alex-abreu> dpm, oSoMoN on the phone the webapps are empty shells, although the webbrowser-app "container" (the one that basically is the runtime for the webapps) offers all the caps for hus/notification etc integration
<alex-abreu> dpm, oSoMoN the things is that all is there to have "fuller" webapps on the phone, but we need to create those scripts and properly craft them, it is not a plan for v1
<alex-abreu> dpm, oSoMoN we are planning the next steps following v1.0
<oSoMoN> ack
<dpm> alex-abreu, excellent answer, thanks!
<dpm> alex-abreu, when you're talking about v1.0, that will be released with 13.10, right?
<alex-abreu> dpm, oSoMoN the trick is that on the phone we will be served *mobile* versions of twitter etc. so we cannot reuse the same webapps scripts, and I am not sure we want to go this way w/ full gear since & add a strong dependancy on some external websites for a running app
<alex-abreu> dpm, yup
<GuidoPallemans> Hey guys, I have a problem installing my own click package on my computer, should I be worried?
<GuidoPallemans> in the ubuntu software center i get an error <filename>_1.0_all.click” could not be opened.
<mefrio> clepto, how can I test the dir parser feature?
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, quickly, do you know any qml way to raise()/bring to front a qml app from qml (w/o reaching out to the underlying qwindow) ?
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu: nope
<mefrio> clepto, nevermind
<mefrio> clepto, https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/pull/19
<WebbyIT> clepto, the link is broken
<wellsb> mefrio: I'm about to test your app :)
<mefrio> wellsb, great! :) let me know
<wellsb> I just flipped the switch to use mir, so hopefully my phone will start up ;)
<GuidoPallemans> iBelieve: what are the improved page and pagestack in your extras git?
<wellsb> ooo mi piace
<mefrio> wellsb, l'app o mir? :P
<wellsb> Well mir is still a bit buggy, but your app looks great
<mefrio> wellsb, it's nice to hear that it works! :D
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, something that I started and then didn't finish :) I should remove them.
<GuidoPallemans> oh :D
<iBelieve> GuidoPallemans, they were going to be something for convergent layouts that allowed pages on the page stack to be invisible
<rschroll> Anyone with a Ubuntu Touch device that's looking for something to do: the epub reader Beru desperately needs testing.  Details here: http://rschroll.github.io/beru/2013/09/12/call-for-testing.html  Thanks!
<iBelieve> I've released v0.5 of Ubuntu Tasks! Since I don't have an Ubuntu Touch device, I'd appreciate it if anyone with a phone could test it and provide feedback.
<wellsb> iBelieve: Sure thing.  What is new in this release?
<iBelieve> wellsb, thanks! I've added In Progress status, simplified Trello list integration, and colored labels..
<iBelieve> Though Trello integration won't work on the phone due to an SDK bug
<wellsb> Great job on this app, iBelieve
<iBelieve> wellsb, thanks!
<popey> rschroll: that looks awesome
<rschroll> popey: Thanks.  But does it actually work?
<popey> dunno, about to test it
<rschroll> Great!  Thanks for helping.
 * popey tries his click_and_run script
<popey> rschroll: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-13-163615.png
<popey> rschroll: Minor thing, I wouldn't call it "~/Book" but "your Books folder"
 * popey looks for some epub files
<rschroll> popey: you can use the "Get Books" tab to download from project gutenberg etc.
<rschroll> (Hopefully.)
<popey> ooh!
 * popey tries this
<rschroll> '~/Books' is a bit technical, this folder doesn't exist by default, so I need a way to make it obvious.
<popey> oh good lord this is amazing
<rschroll> I'll see if I can find better verbiage.
<popey> rschroll: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-13-163909.png  sizing needs work
<popey> but I am _really_ impressed with this
<rschroll> Thanks!
<rschroll> That sizing issue is worrying - there's about three or four places it could be going wrong.
<popey> rschroll: happy to re-test future versions
<rschroll> popey: Can you try changing the background color (the settings in the toolbar) -- does the whole background change, or just a part of it?
<popey> rschroll: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-13-164336.png
<rschroll> Aha!
<popey> ☻
<rschroll> It looks like the webview isn't filling the page for some reason.
<rschroll> popey: If you'd like to mess with internals, you could try playing around with the anchors in the webview of ui/BookPage.qml.  I'll do the same and let you know if I come up with something.  Thanks!
<popey> rschroll: sure
<rschroll> popey: One other thing, if you don't mind: Does your place in the book get saved when you close and then re-open Beru?
<popey> close and reopen the app or just close and reopen the book?
<rschroll> The whole app
<popey> hmm, not quite
<popey> it seems to have an old state
<popey> i had the book open near the start, then flipped forward, then used the toolbar to go back to the book list
<popey> then killed the app
<popey> went back in, and I'm back at the start
<rschroll> There seems to be a problem with where U1DB files are stored by default.  I've seen it on the desktop; didn't know if it also existed on the phone.
<rschroll> I think I can work around it, though
<iBelieve> wellsb, when you tested my app, do you know if tasks remained even after the app was quitted and then re-opened? I'm worried that the U1db might not be working under confinement.
<wellsb> iBelieve: My completed tasks persist.  Uncompleted ones do not
<iBelieve> wellsb, that's weird. so they just disappear?
<wellsb> iBelieve: I'm not observing that issue any more.  I think I had corrupted the database by deleting some things
<wellsb> from the filesystem (not within your app)
<iBelieve> wellsb, oh, good. I was a little worried that there might be a serious hidden bug that only appears on the phone. I'm glad that's not the case
<iBelieve> wellsb, thanks for testing my app
<dpm> mzanetti, heh, I've just read your reply re: ssh on ubuntu-phone. You've taken the words of my mouth :)
<dpm> I was also asking myself
<mzanetti> dpm: ok... I was seriously in doubt about about myself when reading that mail :D
<mzanetti> but good it's not just me
<dpm> you speak for all of us! :)
<Alias221> Hello, dear, community
<Alias221_> Someone there?
<iBelieve> Alias221_, just ask a question and people will answer if they can
<clepto> WebbyIT, ping
<WebbyIT> clepto, pong
<clepto> WebbyIT, wait to re-upload
<WebbyIT> clepto, when you want I'll test ;)
<Alias221_> Great thanks. I just started to get familiar on ubuntu app devel. I would like to focus on designing web browser interfaces.
<clepto> WebbyIT, I think this is the one http://ubuntuone.com/3Mv4o1sA8OEJ8y17yti1t2 not sure though
<clepto> mefrio, thanks! not sure if I'll use eventually (I might have find the problem), but thanks for your time!
<Alias221_> In concret setting tab opacity, realizing a steady centered view of the web content, auto zoom ... and so on
<Alias221_> Therefore, i need some guidance to get a rough overview what engine/enviroment may be suitable.
<mefrio> clepto, you are welcome :)
<WebbyIT> clepto, it works \o/ great job :)
<clepto> WebbyIT, great :DDDDD
<clepto> WebbyIT, thank and thanks for testing! you are my savior :D
<clepto> ok, i wanted to merge my cnotes-ubuntu-one branch with master but it seems I give the other way around, how do I revert the merge?
<mefrio> clepto, anyway I would even use CMake cause it is easier to build (you need only one step), it can help you to set some variables to your text files (see here: https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories/blob/master/resources/memories.desktop.cmake) and it can become very helpful for translations!
 * mefrio is talking as a QtCreator project files ignorant
<WebbyIT> clepto, you are welcome, thanks to do Ubuntu Touch better ;)
<clepto> mefrio, I see.. maybe I'll migrate to CMake later if I need it
<clepto> WebbyIT, it doesn't happen that you are a git guru too, does it? :P
<WebbyIT> clepto, mmhh, I'm not very good with git, but try to ask ;)
<clepto> WebbyIT, see above mefrio's last comment ^
<AskUbuntu> Why doesn't my click-package appear in the Software Center? | http://askubuntu.com/q/345175
<AskUbuntu> WebSQL and other databases not working with HTML5 apps | http://askubuntu.com/q/345181
<WebbyIT> clepto, do you want to revert your last merge, right?
<clepto> WebbyIT, I suppose, not ure
<WebbyIT> clepto, do you know which is last working commit?
<clepto> WebbyIT, I have push after the merge... so this https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/commit/a5717c9c0f302c820d4f62c141ec0181722ed96f
<mefrio> WebbyIT, hey I am trying that inverse mouse area thing but I don't understand how it really works....is there any documentation somewhere?
<WebbyIT> mefrio, is like MouseArea, you can follow MouseArea documentation
<mefrio> WebbyIT, ok l
<WebbyIT> clepto, I think you have to use git-rebase, but don't know how
<WebbyIT> http://schacon.github.io/git/git-rebase.html
<clepto> WebbyIT, what if I delete the local folder and re-pull from the latest commit?
<iBelieve> clepto, I think that's fine if you merged your master back into the ubuntu-one fork
<iBelieve> clepto, now just create a pull request from the ubuntu-one fork back into the master project and merge them
<clepto> iBelieve, deleting and re-pull, please stand by :P
<mefrio> WebbyIT, what I have to exactly do is to remove the focus when the users tap outside the text entry, right?
 * clepto crossed fingers
<WebbyIT> mefrio, yap, remove ActiveFocus (not focus) because focus is also for scopes
<mefrio> WebbyIT, ok thanks...could you make one more test and see if there are more bugs while using it on phones?
<clepto> iBelieve, re-pulled and did git checkout cnotes-ubuntu-one
<clepto> iBelieve, now?
<WebbyIT> mefrio, sure
<iBelieve> clepto, you should be able  to do the merge from the GitHub site
<mefrio> WebbyIT, just a minute so that I build a click
<clepto> iBelieve, could you guide me please? I don't want to screw this up
<iBelieve> clepto, https://help.github.com/articles/using-pull-requests describes how to do it
<mefrio> WebbyIT, http://ubuntuone.com/5zPPpm3UGyC8A15pOgkkcR
<iBelieve> clepto, I'm trying to create a pull request for you
<mefrio> anybody there who knows if it is possible to have translations into a click packaged application? What I really need is to make "i18n.tr" function to get the translations from a local folder instead of /usr/share/locale/*
<iBelieve> clepto, okay, here is the pull request: https://github.com/Clepto/cnotes-ubuntu-touch/pull/20
<clepto> iBelieve, and it will be merge to master branch right?
<iBelieve> clepto, yes, but you can't automatically merge it for some reason
<WebbyIT> mefrio, I'm not able to open the toolbar
<mefrio> WebbyIT, the HomePage's toolbar?
<WebbyIT> mefrio, yes
<iBelieve> clepto, at least I don't think so. There should be an area on the page that tells you how to merge it
<clepto> iBelieve, i think it has conflicts
<clepto> iBelieve, it tells me to do it with command line
<iBelieve> clepto, so now in your local copy, checkout the ubuntu-one branch and merge master into it
<clepto> lets back up the folder first :P
<iBelieve> clepto, then you can manually resolve problems
<iBelieve> clepto, so the commands would be git checkout cnotes-ubuntu-one and then git merge master
<WebbyIT> mefrio, there is a mistake in your code
<clepto> iBelieve, ok lets try
<mefrio> WebbyIT, here is a version which should fix your toolbar problem http://ubuntuone.com/5zPPpm3UGyC8A15pOgkkcR  what is the mistake?
<WebbyIT> mefrio, well, not an error... try to add                         mouse.accepted = false; to onClicked in MouseArea
<clepto> iBelieve, merge master returns conflicts
<iBelieve> clepto, so you'll have to open the files with conflicts and fix them
<iBelieve> clepto, then commit and push the fixes
<iBelieve> clepto, after that, you should be able to automatically merge the pull request in GitHub
<WebbyIT> mefrio, doesn't work, try mouse.accepted = false, I don't know why, but is necessary in InverseMouseArea
<mefrio> WebbyIT, I dropped mouse.accepted = false because it worked on the PC...let me add it
<WebbyIT> mefrio, if doesn't work maybe oSoMoN can help you
<mefrio> WebbyIT, now it should work http://ubuntuone.com/5zPPpm3UGyC8A15pOgkkcR
<clepto> iBelieve, I need to also delete the whole <<<<<<< HEAD or just the <<<<<<< ?
<iBelieve> clepto, you will need to delete all of that. That's git's syntax for merge conflicts
<WebbyIT> mefrio, doesn't work, I'm sorry....
<mefrio> so oSoMoN ping
<WebbyIT> mefrio, if is for app showdown you can remove the InverseMouseArea, is not a big trouble
<oSoMoN> mefrio: pong, what’s up?
<mefrio> WebbyIT, I can try
<mefrio> oSoMoN, me and WebbyIT were experiencing a problem with TextFields. While tapping outside the keyboard is not hidden
<mefrio> oSoMoN, he suggested you could help me
<oSoMoN> mefrio: right, the osk will be hidden only if the text field looses focus, and it will loose focus only if the focus is given to another element
<oSoMoN> mefrio: by default, not all elements accept focus
<oSoMoN> mefrio: what’s your use case exactly?
<oSoMoN> (you still have the option to manually hide the osk with a swipe gesture)
<mefrio> oSoMoN, I have something like that http://mefrio.wordpress.com/#jp-carousel-568
<mefrio> oSoMoN, when the user tap outside any text field I want the keyboard to be hidden
<iBelieve> clepto, once you fix the conflicts, commit and push. That should allow you to automatically merge the pull request I created
<oSoMoN> mefrio: then you want to associate an InverseMouseArea to each text field, and have it be active only when the field has active focus
<clepto> iBelieve, I justed pushed
<mefrio> oSoMoN, I have already done that...let me point you to the code
<oSoMoN> mefrio: however if I were you I’d discuss it with a UX designer first, I’m not convinced it’s a good idea to want to hide the osk automatically whenever typing outside of a textfield
<clepto> iBelieve, it seems ok!
<iBelieve> clepto, good job, it looks like it merged correctly!
<mefrio> oSoMoN, so I will simply drop that feature as it is for the contest...thank you
<clepto> I hate revision systems or whatever the called :@
<clepto> iBelieve, thanks for your assistance!
<iBelieve> clepto, so now in you local copy, checkout master and pull.
<iBelieve> clepto, you're welcome
<oSoMoN> mefrio: alternatively, you could have one MouseArea covering the whole app, but below all the text fields, so when it’s clicked it removes focus from the currently focused field
<oSoMoN> mefrio: and ensure that it forwards click events below, in case there are other widgets below
<mefrio> oSoMoN, using the InverseMouseAreas worked on PC but it doesn't on phones as WebbyIT said
<WebbyIT> oSoMoN, the bottom toolbar doesn't appeare
<wellsb> mefrio: Why isn't just dropping focus when return is pressed enough?
<mefrio> wellsb, not sure it would be good...the ubuntu touch keyboard should be more like the iOS one :S
<mefrio> iBelieve, what do you exactly mean with this issue: https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories/issues/15 ?
<iBelieve> mefrio, I'll get you a screenshot
<mefrio> wellsb, can you try my app too and see if you experience the same weird problem experienced by WebbyIT? (he cannot show the toolbar)
<iBelieve> mefrio, http://i.imgur.com/SYG0Dii.png
<mefrio> wellsb, here is the click http://ubuntuone.com/5zPPpm3UGyC8A15pOgkkcR
<mefrio> iBelieve, oh it should be fixed as a consequence of the issue #16...could you test?
<iBelieve> mefrio, It works!
<mefrio> iBelieve, great thanks!
<iBelieve> mefrio, Though I'd change your tags entry field so you can have spaces between tags (after the comma)
<iBelieve> mefrio, Another thing I noticed that seems odd is that the date field is above the title field. To me, it makes more sense to have the title field on top
<wellsb> mefrio: Is this a new version?  I was able to open the toolbar with the version I tested earlier
<mefrio> wellsb, it is a newer one
<mefrio> iBelieve, yeah you are right :)
<clepto> beuno, thanks for publishing! Can I see my app somewhere? ie. software center?
<beuno> clepto, just in on the touch image, in the app lens
<clepto> beuno, ok!
<mefrio> wellsb, have you tested? I would push it to the store
<wellsb> mefrio: Sorry, I got tied up.  I'll test it now.  I'm primarily checking to ensure the toolbar functions?
<Zuardi> anyone knows how to make console.log calls from a web app to show up on Ubuntu SDK?
<mefrio> wellsb, yes but don't mind about it if you are busy :)
<Zuardi> and / or the answer for any of those 3 questions here: https://plus.google.com/100037457092927719672/posts/35mJ4mYJAWW
<wellsb> mefrio: Everything is working on my device
<mefrio> wellsb, thank you for the test :D
<wellsb> You bet!  Anything else you want me to check?
<mefrio> wellsb, you could try to find some bugs :)
<wellsb> I'll poke around
<wellsb> mefrio: I'm not sure what you can do to fix this, but the keyboard hides the locations field on the new memory page
<mefrio> wellsb, it seems I cannot fix this as we discussed before...anyway on your phone the toolbar works, maybe the InverseMouseArea could work too...I know it's strange but I can't find other solutions :P
<mefrio> would you test one more click to see if that InverseMouseArea thing work?
<wellsb> Absolutely
<mefrio> wellsb, thanks for your patience :) http://ubuntuone.com/2aemEAL3iyZeWeAPiME9JP
<AskUbuntu> How do I install an Ubuntu Touch app packaged as a Click package? | http://askubuntu.com/q/345226
<wellsb> mefrio: Works like a charm
<mefrio> wellsb, yeah! :D thank you very much again! :)
<mefrio> so WebbyIT it seems your ubuntu touch image has something broken
<mhall119> solitaire card game is now available on the phone!  I can see this getting a lot of use from me
<mefrio> beuno, hi :) I just updated my app version but its status is still Published on MyApps page...how can I submit it to be reviewed?
<beuno> mefrio, remind me what app that is?
<mefrio> beuno, memories
<mefrio> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/
<beuno> mefrio, +1
<mefrio> beuno, thank you! :D
<rschroll> popey, or anyone else with an Touch device: I have a new version of Beru that may fix some issues, or at least give more useful diagnostics: http://rschroll.github.io/beru/assets/com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_0.1.1_arm.click  Can you test?
<popey> sure
<rschroll> This may fix the small view; if not there's some stdout output that might give me a clue of what's happening
<wellsb> rschroll: I'll test it, too.  Let me find some epubs
<rschroll> wellsb: Thanks!  There's a built-on browser to find them on Project Gutenberg, etc.
<wellsb> Great!  Impressive :)
<popey> rschroll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6102953/ hmmm
<wellsb> popey: Shouldn't you be installing w/ pkcon?
<rschroll> Crap.  I tried to fix U1db permissions and screwed things up more
<rschroll> Let me revert that and get you a new one.
<popey> wellsb: both work
<wellsb> True, but I thought one was preferred
<wellsb> I guess if they perform the exact some function, then no big deal
<rschroll> Maybe this: http://rschroll.github.io/beru/assets/com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_0.1.2_arm.click
<rschroll> popey, wellsb ^^
<popey> rschroll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6103008/
<rschroll> popey: Is that the new one?  It's complaining about 0.1.1
<rschroll> You might need to unregister the old one - I've seen it get hung up half-installed
<popey> ah
<popey> will play more and get back to you
<rschroll> Thanks.  I really don't understand what's going on with click packages, so I just do random install, register, and unregister until it works....
<rschroll> popey: Installing on a VM, I'm getting errors about the previous versions masking the fact that 0.1.2 installed correctly.
<wellsb> rschroll: I just did a clean install of your app, and it's not showing in my applications list
<Zuardi> can someone with a ubuntu device help me with a test?
<Zuardi> I want to know if the vibration api will work on a web app
<clepto> Zuardi, maybe wellsb or WebbyIT
<Zuardi> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/Guide/API/Vibration
<WebbyIT> Zuardi, I can help you ;) What do you want that I do?
<Zuardi> a simple window.navigator.vibrate(200); should do it
<Zuardi> WebbyIT: I am using this to make the phone vibrate on my app (webapp, javascript)
<Zuardi> I want to know if it would work
<wellsb> Zuardi: Do you have a click we can try?
<Zuardi> I can provide the click, yes
<Zuardi> but will take a while for me to build it
<Zuardi> just a moment
<wellsb> I can't say for sure whether vibrate even works on my device.  I've never felt it vibrate, now that you mention it
<Zuardi> wellsb: :) if it doesn't it is not a big deal since it is just a detail haptic feedback
<Zuardi> I could fallback to a sound
<Zuardi> but since you ofered to test my click package I will ask you to see another detail…
<wellsb> Sounds good.  Just let me know what you want me to test.  You're working on the html5 counters app, aren't you?  Mockups look good
<Zuardi> wellsb: http://ubuntuone.com/20hPH8dtFcSeLr2eiNJ9IW
<Zuardi> wellsb: yep
<Zuardi> wellsb I want you to test if the swipe down gesture adds a new counter to the stack
<Zuardi> it is suppose to work like http://counter.fabricio.org do on Firefox for Android (the vibration works as well)
<Zuardi> but I see that it doesnt work on Chrome for android, so maybe the vibration is not there yet for webkit …
<Zuardi> I should be feature-detecting anyways …
<nik90_> iBelieve: you there?
<iBelieve> nik90_, yep. What's up?
<nik90_> iBelieve: I tried your app. First time I got the option to assign a task to myself. But the next time I do not see that option
<nik90_> iBelieve: Is there a way to add more persons?
<iBelieve> nik90_, for local tasks, there is a switch for In Progress (this assigns the task to yourself). For Trello tasks, you can assign a card to yourself
<iBelieve> nik90_, I plan on adding support for choosing other people
<iBelieve> nik90_, I haven't thought about supporting multiple assignees yet
<nik90_> iBelieve: so if I mark a task in progress, then it is automatically assigned to me?
<iBelieve> nik90_, yes. I chose to use In Progress instead having an assignee chooser for local tasks since a local task is private and could never have more than one user
<iBelieve> nik90_, though if you think that's confusing I can just have the one assignee chooser instead of In Progress
<nik90_> iBelieve: +1
<iBelieve> nik90_, +1 to what? Having the In Progress switch or just using a common assignee chooser?
<nik90_> iBelieve: although for some reason, when I created my first task, I saw the inprogress field *and* the option  to assign me (or remove assignee)
<nik90_> iBelieve: but I do not see the assign me option anymore which is kinda weird that I saw it before but not now
<iBelieve> nik90_, was it a local task or Trello task?
<nik90_> iBelieve: has to be local since I am doing this on the phone after a fresh install
<iBelieve> nik90_, oh, right. That's weird, I tried it and it doesn't happen for me
<iBelieve> nik90_, what is especially weird is that the visible property for the In Progress item and the Assigned To item are mutually exclusive
<nik90_> iBelieve: wait did you also experience it once?
<nik90_> or this is just for me?
<iBelieve> nik90_, I haven't seen that happen, not even once. The only way that could happen is if the property it depends on is undefined. I'll check into that
<nik90_> iBelieve: on my side, I will reflash phone and check again if I wasnt dreaming :)
<iBelieve> nik90_, thanks for noticing that.
<nik90_> but nice work
<nik90_> it has been almost a week since I tried your app last and it has changed nicely
<iBelieve> nik90_, thanks
<nik90_> iBelieve: is there a way to generate the trello id elsewhere on the desktop perhaps and copy it to the phone?
<nik90_> iBelieve: too bad the sdk bug was not fixed on time
<iBelieve> nik90_, this is the link it would open: https://trello.com/1/authorize?key=333870c6f8dc97cb6a14e79dfe119675&name=Ubuntu+Tasks&expiration=30days&response_type=token&scope=read,write
<iBelieve> nik90_, you should just be able to copy the token it produces into the dialog on your phone and click Ok
<nik90_> iBelieve: okay. I am thinking if this link can somehow be shown on your website or something as a temporary measure.
<nik90_> iBelieve: sorry about the sdk feature not being ready
<iBelieve> nik90_, I can do that if Wordpress will let me edit stuff. The editor doesn't appear anymore :(
<iBelieve> nik90_, otherwise I'll put it on my GitHub project page
<nik90|Dinner> be back in 30 minutes.
<mhall119> iBelieve: wow that's a long token
<mhall119> it'll be expired by the time I can manually type it all in :)
<mhall119> hmmm, now Tasks is frozen
<mhall119> no, it's burning CPU, maybe it's just because I have a lot of Trello stuff
<mhall119> yup, that's what it was
<mhall119> wow I have a lot of overdue stuff in Trello
<AskUbuntu> Making an app for Ubuntu Software Centre | http://askubuntu.com/q/345256
<popey> nik90|Dinner: so, it's not just your app, the weather app also does it. so it's not something you're doing in the app it seems
<popey> bah, now it's segfaulting the clock
<rschroll> popey: Any luck getting 0.1.2 to install?
<mhall119> speaking of Clock and Weather together, nik90|Dinner it would be awesome if the Weather app used the same city lookup as Clock
<mhall119> the UI is much nicer/easier in Clock
<nik90_> mhall119: lina is discussing with the platform designers about using the clock add city dialog as default
<popey> rschroll: trying
<nik90_> mhall119: if that goes through, then the weather app might change to it
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> that would rock
<rschroll> popey: Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.
<nik90_> mhall119: at first she asked me to change to the weather app design but then later reverted it :)
<popey> rschroll: did a click unregister of your app, now trying reinstall
<rschroll> Fingers crossed here
<popey> ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_beru_0.1.json'
<popey> ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_beru_0.1.1.json'
<popey> still get that
<rschroll> I get that as well, but everything actually installs properly
<popey> oh, it has
<rschroll> Can you check, for example, /var/lib/apparmor/profiles?
<rschroll> great!
<popey> click_com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_beru_0.1.2
<popey> it starts!
<popey> none of the apps are responding to my touches
 * popey reboots the phone
<popey> torch, sleepytime all of them were not responding
<rschroll> Hope that wasn't my fault.
<popey> unlikely
<popey> we're quite capable of breaking the device in a myriad of interesting and subtle ways
<rschroll> Good to hear :)
<popey> rschroll: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-13-222708.png
<rschroll> Hot damn!
<popey> Hot Damn indeed.
<rschroll> If you don't mind, can you see if it responds to orientation?  I enabled that in main.qml, but I have no idea if it'll work
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-13-222856.png
<rschroll> How about that!
<rschroll> popey: Does swiping turn pages or not?  It's supposed to, but it doesn't work on the desktop
<popey> yes
<rschroll> Fantastic.  Thanks so much for testing!
<popey> no problem
<popey> rschroll: mind if I share some screenshots online?
<rschroll> please do!
<rschroll> And let me know where the are, so I can point them out on my devlog
<popey> sure. I can tar them up and put them somewhere if that helps?
<rschroll> I'll see about getting the U1db permissions worked out and bother you again later.
<rschroll> Sure.  Or email me at gmail (same handle)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/beru.tar.gz rschroll should work.
<popey> I'll share on my G+ page in a mo. You can get to it via http://popey.com/+
<rschroll> great!  Thanks again!
<popey> np
<nik90_> rschroll: nice work!
<clepto> nik90_, can you test my app too? :D
<rschroll> nik90_: Thanks.  And thanks for getting me started at the very beginning.  (You probably don't remember.)
<nik90_> clepto: sure
<nik90_> rschroll: not so much ... too many contestants :P
<nik90_> rschroll: but I found your blog posts to be very informative
<rschroll> nik90_: glad to hear!
<nik90_> rschroll: when will you submit your app to the store?
<nik90_> clepto: tried your app. Had one small bug
<clepto> nik90_, ?
<nik90_> clepto: I created the note and saved it. Later I viewed the note and clicked the edit button. After typing in the new stuff, pressing apply did nothing
<nik90_> clepto: it did not want to save the updated note
<rschroll> nik90_: Will at least to a test submission tonight.  I wanted to see that it actually worked first.
<clepto> nik90_, it works for me
<clepto> nik90_, what did you change?
<nik90_> clepto: I changed the note description alone
<clepto> nik90_, you mean body?
<nik90_> clepto: yes
<clepto> nik90_, working here
<clepto> nik90_, any error?
<nik90_> clepto: let me try again. I did not have terminal output since I am trying in the phone
<nik90_> clepto: still have the error. Also I notice now that the saved notes do not persist on restarting the app. So when you close the app, you lose the notes
<nik90_> clepto: this is something that iBelieve (ubuntu tasks) also had. But he no longer has it. May be ask him what he did to fix it.
<clepto> nik90_, is there a way t get
<clepto> nik90_, output on phone?
<nik90_> clepto: not that I know of
<clepto> nik90_, so we're blind
<nik90_> clepto: I can ask popey tomorrow about the terminal output. too late in the nite now
<clepto> nik90_, try something else
<clepto> nik90_, go to create page - images tab - click toolbar button - add a title - press the camera preview and then done
<clepto> nik90_, tell me if it works
<nik90_> clepto: nope doesnt
<nik90_> clepto: I can see the camera output but when I press add, it returns to the image tab.
<nik90_> clepto: but nothing saved
<clepto> nik90_, I think I know
<clepto> nik90_, it has to do with saving files in the app's folder
<clepto> nik90_, maybe I can fix images with picture_files policy
<nik90_> clepto: ah
<popey> still around, wassup?
<clepto> nik90_, but I believe the u1db isn't created in the start
<clepto> nik90_, can I store somewhere else?
<nik90_> clepto: not sure, although I expect u1db to store in the correct folder
<clepto> nik90_, someone need to fix this thing...
<clepto> nik90_, is there someone that may know what to do?
<nik90_> clepto: check with iBelieve tomorrow. He also uses u1db and doesnt have this bug anymore
<nik90_> he had it but it has been fixed.
<clepto> nik90_, ok
<rschroll> So, app submission ... I messed up and entered a namespace for my app where I was supposed to enter a namespace for me.  And this can't be changed.  Can anyone do some behind the scenes magic to fix this?
<popey> beuno: you about..? see rschroll above
<nik90_> rschroll: beuno or dholbhach would be that person :) not sure if they are online now
<rschroll> I live to make everyone's life more interesting....
<rschroll> Although I could just change my name to "Beru"
<clepto> nik90_, could you try this http://ubuntuone.com/3N4diU9sOjWqxrgdusxo5M ?
<nik90_> clepto: sure, 1 min
<nik90_> clepto: do you know how to install a click package manually to device?
<nik90_> I tried using popey's scripts but they give me an error message
<nik90_> clepto: mind if I try this tomorrow? Too sleepy at the moment
<clepto> nik90_, no problem
<clepto> WebbyIT, ping
<WebbyIT> clepto, sorry, not at PC, tomorrow...
<clepto> WebbyIT, np :)
<WebbyIT> I have also broke my installation, need to reflash :/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-14
<beuno> rschroll, I can change this for you. Still around?
<dertom> hi there, I just started looking into ubuntu-touch development using qtcreator. And my question is about qtcreator. Couldn't find the answer in the internet,yet. Is there a way to add includes automatically over some kind of shortcut. e.g. i have std::string, have the cursor over string and press the 'magic'-button and the corrseponding include is added...or do I have to do it manually?
<dertom> ah, cpp is the language :D
<Alias221> Good morning everybody,
<Alias221> I am extensively searching a solution to safe spotify tracks to work with them in audacity. Do anyone know a solution. It would really help me.
<Alias221> Back in windows 8 times i searched too long without success. It would be soo notable if that would change in Ubuntu :)
<Alias221> Why do i never get an answer? Just because i am black? Okay, i am not black but drunken and searching until i dye or someone is so kindless ...
<Alias221> Ahora mi malo espanol - caution. Estoy buscando una solucion a la causa de descargar canciones de spotify. Yo queria editar lo en Audacity. Soy muy agradecido por toda ayuda. Musica es mi vida :)
<Alias221> isn't there any body who can help?
<Alias221> Do anybody read my comment? There are so much people in this chatroom. Sorry, i am new and just would like to understand....
<Alias221> okay, who help me get 5,00€
<Alias221> IF someone can help me my mailadress: alias2221@gmail.com
<Alias221> i really don't understand why there is noone who shows any reaction. I would do so just to signal that you have been heared.
<randomcpp> nik90, ping
<WebbyIT> Alias221: no one answer maybe because support channel is #ubuntu
<AskUbuntu> QML: TextArea within the listItem elemtn on listview does not have scroll bar and text area contents are lost | http://askubuntu.com/q/345370
<clepto> nik90, ping
<popey> Alias221: two things. 1) it was early in the morning for most people here
<popey> Alias221: 2) You're asking for something which breaches Spotify T&C, probably better asking somewhere else
<clepto> mefrio, ping
<mefrio> clepto, pong
<clepto> mefrio, if you run memories on the phone do you problem with u1db creating? where do you create it?
<randomcpp> mefrio pm me
<mefrio> clepto, I don't have a phone but running memories does not cause any problems...I am not sure about that but I think that the u1 API creates its databases in the app dir in /opt
<clepto> mefrio, ok
<WebbyIT> clepto, hi :)
<clepto> WebbyIT, hi!
<WebbyIT> clepto, if you need some tests ping me ;)
<clepto> WebbyIT, http://ubuntuone.com/3N4diU9sOjWqxrgdusxo5M
<clepto> WebbyIT, test that..create a note and then try to edit it
<WebbyIT> clepto, I cannot install it: ERROR: Could not parse click manifest.
<clepto> WebbyIT, 1 sec
<clepto> weird
<clepto> WebbyIT, http://ubuntuone.com/1MotkhhZ9ATlTVYCR2BtdS
<WebbyIT> clepto, same error
<WebbyIT>  Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_cnotes_0.2.2.json
<WebbyIT> ERROR: Could not parse click manifest
<clepto> WebbyIT, http://ubuntuone.com/4cnX7W1FZPeLDaPU1lmsbS
<clepto> beuno, hi! is there a policy for creating files?
<WebbyIT> clepto, there are two errors:
<WebbyIT> Setting up com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes (0.3) ...
<WebbyIT> ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_cnotes_0.2.2.json'
<WebbyIT> ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_cnotes_0.3.json'
<clepto> WebbyIT, that is just too weird
<clepto> WebbyIT, you doing same way as yesterday right?
<clepto> WebbyIT, can you remove files from /opt?
<nik90_> randomcpp: finally you are here! Submit your app asap dude!
<WebbyIT> clepto, yes, I'm working like yesterday, with popey's script
<clepto> popey, can you elaborate here maybe?
<WebbyIT> clepto, I have a new installation, so no file in /opt
<clepto> WebbyIT, can you check? just to be sure
<popey> hmm?
<popey> wassup?
<WebbyIT> clepto, ls /opt/
<WebbyIT> click.ubuntu.com
<clepto> popey, WebbyIT got an error installing my click package ^
<popey> yeah, i got that installing one yesterday
<clepto> WebbyIT, ls click.ubuntu.com ?
<popey> i think its misleading
<clepto> popey, can you fix it?
<WebbyIT> clepto, com.ubuntu.developer.vtuson.torch
<popey> i deleted the apport manifest from /var/lib/apparmour/profiles
<popey> i think
<clepto> WebbyIT, ^
<nik90_> clepto, mefrio: Both of you have issues with the data not being saved permanently (lose it after app restart) and also camera images are not being saved at all
<nik90_> WebbyIT: when you test CNote, Memories, try creating some data, then restart the app and check if they still persist
<clepto> nik90_, we need a secure way to save files
<mefrio> nik90_, can you help me fixing that?
<WebbyIT> clepto, there is nothing regards your app where popey  indicates
<mefrio> nik90_, I am just using u1db and qtmultimedia APIs :S
<nik90_> mefrio: I am not sure what is causing it. may be app confinement issues?
<WebbyIT> mefrio, maybe I know the problem, where is your source code?
<WebbyIT> clepto, ^
<mefrio> WebbyIT, https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories
<clepto> WebbyIT, is there an apport manifest? popey ? ^
 * popey reflashes phone to get it clean
<nik90_> popey: please test what I asked WebbyIT to check ^^
<popey> ok
<WebbyIT> mefrio, ok, the problem is Component.onDestruction.
<WebbyIT> mefrio, on phone when you close an app Component.onDestruction is not called
<mefrio> WebbyIT, what can I use instead?
<WebbyIT> mefrio, you can reproduce on computer closing the app with CTRL+X
<WebbyIT> mefrio, that's a good question. On calculator we save at every tear off and at ever label unfocu
<WebbyIT> *unfocus
<clepto> WebbyIT, I don't use onDestruction... but I still cannot save anything
<mefrio> WebbyIT, that's a big problem! Saving every time to U1 database will make it a bit slower
<mefrio> WebbyIT, what about the camera photos? Do you have any idea why it is happening?
<clepto> mefrio, do you have picture_files policy?
<WebbyIT> mefrio, uhm, no, never used camera, so I dunno.. I can investigating...
<mefrio> clepto, nope...do I need it so?
<WebbyIT> clepto, when I'll be able to try your app I'll investigate
<mefrio> clepto, I have the camera policy anyway
<clepto> mefrio, I'am not sure, I added it but cannot test my app
<clepto> WebbyIT, ok
<mefrio> nik90_, may having picture_files policy solve the issue with camera photos?
<nik90_> mefrio: We can give that a shot if you want
<clepto> nik90_, can you try to install my package?
<nik90_> mefrio: but that doesnt fix the memories not being saved permanently
<nik90_> clepto: yeah
<randomgc> nik90_, I'm back
<clepto> nik90_, http://ubuntuone.com/4cnX7W1FZPeLDaPU1lmsbS
<mefrio> nik90_, how? I am already working on the other bug
<nik90_> WebbyIT: so how do you manully install a click package on the phone?
<WebbyIT> nik90_ I use popey's script (an huge to popey every time) :)
<nik90_> WebbyIT: just the click_n_run.sh script?
<nik90_> WebbyIT: I placed the click package and the script in the same directory
<randomgc> nik90_, I've been away for few days, I'll try to submit the app as it is..The guys from the f2f.com api replied me few days ago
<WebbyIT> nik90_, ./click_n_run name.click
<nik90_> WebbyIT: so do I just run ./click_n_run.sh?
<randomgc> they said they will increase the api call limit
<nik90_> randomgc: okay
<WebbyIT> nik90, you have to write the name of the file
<nik90_> randomgc: your app looks good the way it is. Just need to test it on way
<WebbyIT> ./click_n_run.sh ~/Desktop/com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_0.3_all.click
<nik90_> WebbyIT: thnx. will try again now
<nik90_> randomgc: create a click package for us to test
<randomgc> I've just upgraded to saucy, I'm installing ubuntu-sdk right now
<nik90_> WebbyIT: when I do that I get ./click_n_run.sh: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<nik90_> ./click_n_run.sh: line 1: `<?xml version="1.0"?>'
<nik90_> popey: do you know why i get the error ^^
<popey> whaaat
<popey> how did you download the script?
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105516/ is what it should look like
<nik90_> popey: through your blog post
<nik90_> popey: will try again
<popey> bzr branch it
<popey> bzr branch lp:~popey/+junk/phablet-testing
<popey> I just installed cnotes and created a note and a tag. i then killed the app via long press in the applications lens, and re-opened cnotes. no notes found
<clepto> popey, do this, go to create page - images tab - click toolbar button - enter title - press camera preview - press done
<clepto> popey, does it work? do you see the image in the list after that?
<clepto> popey, follow the exact steps
<nik90_> clepto: when I try to install your click package, I get ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_cnotes_0.3.json'
<popey> clepto: ok
<popey> nik90_: i think thats a red herring, it may have actually installed it?
<popey> look in /opt/click.....
<clepto> popey, why everyone one else is getting an error?
<popey> hmm, memories doesnt start for me, get a white screen
<popey> is there a newer package?
<WebbyIT> popey, you are right, I have the same error of nik90 but there is the app on the Launcher
<nik90_> popey: I already had CNotes installed, so it would already be there in /opt/click?
<popey> ah
<WebbyIT> but it doesn't start...
<nik90_> popey: try again, I had the issue for memories as well, so i turned screen of and then tried again and it worked
<clepto> should I paste my manifest?
<popey> aa-exec: ERROR: profile 'com.ubuntu.developer.mefrio.memories_memories_1.0' does not exist
<popey> hmm
<mefrio> popey, what is this error? Some people who tested my app said it works
<popey> that was me trying to run it manually
<popey> gah, i should have wiped my phone
<popey> its full of crap
<popey> lemme re-flash and wipe
<mefrio> popey, ok let me know
<WebbyIT> nik90_, can I use your trash icon for calculator?
<nik90_> WebbyIT: ofcourse!
<nik90_> WebbyIT: created by paolo :)
<WebbyIT> nik90_ thanks :) because we used an Icon namen 'user-symbolic-trash' that works on PC but not on Phone
<nik90_> WebbyIT: I am investigating if we should all move it mobile-icon-theme which works on phone but not on desktop
<nik90_> WebbyIT: recently there is a workaround for the desktop, but it needs extra commands to be run before launching the app. Something like export......
<WebbyIT> nik90_ interesting
<WebbyIT> mefrio, maybe you can save memories online only when user click on "Save"button in toolbar
<nik90_> WebbyIT: But I think for 1.0 release, I wouldnt do it. Dont want things breaking at this point of time
<mefrio> WebbyIT, it would make the app a bit slower
<nik90_> WebbyIT: for the memory app, I thought you have to press the save button in order to save a memory
<mefrio> WebbyIT, maybe I will do it as you said. It's too late to write a new storage system :(
<WebbyIT> mefrio, you can implement it later
<mefrio> WebbyIT, yeah anyway it is not so much slow...I will do that in the way you suggested
<WebbyIT> mefrio, ok, good :)
<popey> mefrio: so i should use memories from the apps lens? no separate download?
<mefrio> popey, I am going to update a new version to fix the saving of memories but for now you can use the version from the app lens to see if it start
<popey> ok
<popey> i like the icon
<narekb> someone said icon? :D
<popey> reminds me of old photo albums - which I guess was what you were after
<mefrio> beuno, hi :) can you publish it: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/ ?
<popey> mefrio: i can
<mefrio> popey, ok thank you :)
<mefrio> nik90_, the camera photos bug should be fixed in that last version. Could you test?
<popey> mefrio: done
<harisha> Hello All
<mefrio> popey, and also you, could you test if the photos taken with camera works? :)
<popey> ok, memories starts here, but it took a long time to start from the apps lens
<mefrio> thank you!
<popey> how do we update apps on the device?
<popey> ⍨
<nik90_> mefrio: Do you have a click package link?
<clepto> mefrio, you used picture_files?
<narekb> popey, what smiley is that?
<narekb> :D
<popey> narekb: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/download/
<popey> oops
<mefrio> clepto, yes
<popey> nik90_: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/download/
<nik90_> popey: I remember seeing a update category appear sometimes.
<WebbyIT> popey, same question here
<mefrio> nik90_, it is available from the store
<harisha> How to Create a Click package for applications that has dependencies?
<nik90_> mefrio: access forbidden
<clepto> harisha, what dependencies?
<mefrio> nik90_, even with version 1.01?
<harisha> I am using Qpid messaging Broker and libxml2 libraries
<mefrio> popey, I think that the long time start is due to the U1db API which needs a while to create the db for the first time
<nik90_> mefrio: no I mean I cannot access your click package from the link you pasted above
<popey> nik90_: go to apps lens on device
<popey> it shows up, click it, and it has an "install" button
<popey> (even though you already have a version installed)
<WebbyIT> popey, I have only Launch button
<popey> bah, now its borked and doesnt show any installed apps
 * popey reboots phone
<nik90_> popey: I do not see memories in the suggestion category since I already installed it. Should I dist-upgrade to see it?
<popey> no
<popey> its a click package so dist-upgrade wont work
<popey> reboot ☻
<popey> or pkill unity8
<mefrio> nik90_, do you need the click package?
<WebbyIT> ok, I removed the app from adb shell and now I reboot
<harisha> clepto: So how to provide these  dependencies?
<mefrio> nik90_, here it is http://ubuntuone.com/6u5o0gWeoGPZfHgWDJXz5E
<clepto> harisha, I don't know, maybe someone else can help you
<harisha> clepto: Ok
<popey> harisha: bundle them in your app package. click packages don't support external dependencies
 * nik90_ is starting to hate click :(... get same error while installing memories
<nik90_> and now memories has no toolbar
<popey> those may be two separate issues
<WebbyIT> Ok, I'll reflash my phone :/
<clepto> popey, you are the only one who can install normally :P
<popey> hah
<mefrio> nik90_, an user experienced that bug, I think he was wellsb, but then he reflashed his phone and it worked :/
<popey> in memories, i choose "take from camera" and i get a view on the camera
<popey> but no way to take a picture
<mefrio> popey, show the toolbar
<popey> also it's rotated 90 degrees
<nik90_> popey: swipe up to show toolbar
<popey> oh! doh
<popey> that worked
<nik90_> mefrio: but you might want to add that as a button
<popey> mefrio: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-113858.png
<mefrio> nik90_, yeah, I should do that maybe
<nik90_> mefrio: also confirming popey's issue..the camera is rotated 90 degrees
 * nik90_ is flashing phone again
<narekb> what phone is it, nik90?
<mefrio> popey, does it save the photos anyway?
<nik90_> narekb: nexus 4 (mako)
<narekb> ok
<popey> mefrio: its not saved in ~/Pictures, where do you expect it to be saved?
<nik90_> popey: when you press snap it takes a picture, but do you see it in the memory or in any other page?
<popey> in the memory?
<popey> yes, i see it in the memory
<popey> see screenshot
<clepto> popey, could you try mine too?
<mefrio> popey, in Pictures :/
<harisha> popey: But quite a few packages need to be included like dev, binary
<popey> clepto: one moment, sure
<popey> mefrio: ah, it is there!
<popey> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /home/phablet/Pictures/
<popey> image20130914_0001.jpg
<mefrio> popey, great! :)
<popey> sorry
<mefrio> popey, now I have to fix only the rotated camera, right?
<popey> shows up in gallery too
<popey> yeah, didnt test comprehensively, but that's the first thing I'd look at
<mefrio> popey, I will look into camera-app...does it work fine?
<popey> clepto: what am I testing?
<popey> mefrio: yes, but that's not qmql
<popey> qml
<nik90_> mefrio: yes that works fine (camera-app)
<mefrio> popey, ouch :/
<clepto> popey, do this, go to create page - images tab - click toolbar button - enter title - press camera preview - press done
<clepto> popey, and tell me if you see it
<popey> clepto: which app?
<nik90_> cnotes
<clepto> popey, cnotes
<clepto> popey, follow the steps in the exact order
 * popey installs again ☻
<popey> we so need an emulator
<mefrio> popey, it seems to be qml http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/view/head:/camera-app.qml#L69
<popey> oh yay then
<popey> my bad, it's gallery that isnt qml
<mefrio> popey, maybe gallery devs should port it to QML...you can have good results with a few lines of QML, look at my gallery page for example
<popey> clepto: i see no "create page" - do you mean "toolbar -> add" ?
<popey> mefrio: gallery was developed by Yorba, externally
<clepto> popey, yes
<mefrio> popey, ah ok, I didn't know that
<popey> clepto: camera is rotated for you too
<clepto> popey, but it works? you can the photo in the list after?
<nik90_> clepto: +1 ^^
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-114632.png
<nik90_> clepto: I was referring to popey bug
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-114705.png buttons off-screen
<clepto> nik90_, didn't get it :/
<nik90_> clepto: I was +1 the camera being rotated
<clepto> popey, oh, fixing now
<clepto> nik90_, oh ok
<popey> and when I add the photos dont appear in "images"
<nik90_> mefrio: so is your updated package release by the app store or do I manually install your click package?
<mefrio> nik90_, it is in the store
<nik90_> mefrio: I just wiped and flashed my phone clean.so no apps installed
<popey> mefrio: memories is updated in store
<clepto> popey, did you clicked on the camera preview first? if you click on the camera preview a picture will appear below
<popey> nik90_: the memories I tested was from store
<mefrio> nik90_, could test again if the camera is still rotated? I can't see any reason why it should be. The code is ok!
<popey> no
<clepto> popey, enter title - press camera preview - press done
<popey> clepto: it says I have to add a title
<clepto> did you?
<clepto> :P
<popey> which is the done button?
<popey> its off screen
<mefrio> clepto, you also have a camera in your app, right? Does your camera produce rotated images?
<nik90_> mefrio: it does for cnotes as well
<clepto> mefrio, yes, popey confirmed it
<clepto> popey, wait to fix it
<mefrio> ok thanks
<mefrio> clepto, do you have any idea why it happens?
<clepto> mefrio, no idea
<popey> clepto: yeah, tapping the preview just asks for a title, and no saving of photo is done
<mefrio> perfect xD
<clepto> mefrio, I don't think its our fault
<mefrio> clepto, so do I
<clepto> popey, investigating....
<popey> k
<mefrio> I am quitting...see you later
<randomcpp> kalikiana, ping
<nik90_> clepto: the memories (memory) are now permanent
<nik90_> clepto: watever mefrio did worked!
<nik90_> popey: do you also see duplicate application icons?
<clepto> popey, everything work here, no offset, nothing... but I'll made some changes, did you first add a title and then clicked the camera preview?
<clepto> nik90_, can you test the app too?
<nik90_> clepto: can you update your app on the store like mefrio. much easier to get it then
<clepto> nik90_, wait
<popey> nik90_: yes
<popey> clepto: yes
<clepto> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/ could you published?
<popey> suure
<popey> done
<clepto> nik90_, update
<nik90_> clepto: 1 min, rebooting phone just to be safe and sure that I get the latest package
<clepto> nik90_, ok
<popey> wise
<randomcpp> nik90_, I need to add a label with "Powered by Food2Fork.com" in the search page, where could I add it in your opinion?
<randomcpp> under the search box?
<nik90_> randomcpp: havent tried your app in a long time :P. Will build the latest and then let you know
<randomcpp> nik90_, it didn't changed much
<clepto> ohhh
<clepto> nik90_, wai
<clepto> t
<randomcpp> since I hadn't a pc with me in the last week
<clepto> nik90_, do not install
<nik90_> clepto: crap :( just did
<clepto> nik90_, forgot to update the files in the clean directory
<clepto> nik90_, sorry, my fault
<nik90_> clepto: no problem
<clepto> popey, could you published again? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<nik90_> randomcpp: alrite just tried your app again
<nik90_> randomcpp: did they want the "Powered by Food2Fork.com" to be always present? As in can we hide it during the search?
<nik90_> randomcpp: I was thinking placing it beneath the search label (font a bit smaller).
<popey> done clepto
<clepto> popey, thanks
<clepto> nik90_, try now :)
<popey> back in a bit
<clepto> nik90_, let me know when you test it
<nik90_> clepto: I am getting a white screen now. rebooting device
<clepto> ....
<nik90_> clepto: I just reflashed phone to get your update, and now white screen.
<clepto> what this time..?
<clepto> nik90_, I don't think its my fault
<clepto> when popey is back maybe he can help
<nik90_> I guess
<nik90_> clepto: just tried memories to confirm if this is image specific, but memory works fine
<clepto> I'm gonna cry :P
<clepto> nik90_, did you open the last update? I mean the one I forgot to replace the files
<narekb> hey people, question, is Python used for Ubuntu app development or it gave way to JS and QML?
<nik90_> clepto: I opened your last one it also white screen
<clepto> nik90_, hmm
<nik90_> clepto: then i reflashed and got your next update and again white screen
<clepto> nik90_, in the last update i changed version from 0.3 to 0.3.1 , you think this may be the problem? can it be?
<nik90_> clepto: not sure
<randomcpp> nik90_, http://imgur.com/gRlHeSm
<randomcpp> nik90_, it should be always visible
<nik90_> randomcpp: that should do it.
<randomcpp> is it ugly?
<nik90_> randomcpp: nah it is fine.
<nik90_> They are providing good info, so its okay
<popey> clepto: back.. wassup?
<clepto> popey, nik90_ get a white screen
<popey> on cnotes?
<clepto> popey, yes
<clepto> popey, in the last update i changed version from 0.3 to 0.3.1 , you think this may be the problem? can it be?
 * popey installs
<nik90_> popey: i get a white screen on openingthe app.
<popey> com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_cnotes_0.3.2.desktop is the desktop file I have
<clepto> popey, tell me the exec
<clepto> it may be wrong
<popey> this looks wrong /usr/share/CNotes/CNotes.qml
<clepto> yep
<clepto> my bad
<popey> your app isn't in /usr/share/...
<nik90_> clepto: why change that while fixing another bug?
<narekb> randomcpp, you got a nice UI
<clepto> nik90_, i replaced the files and the manifest too by mistake
<popey> what is randomcpp's app?
<nik90_> popey: saucybacon
<narekb> probably a restaurant finder?
<nik90_> popey: no click package yet
<nik90_> popey: https://github.com/random-cpp/saucybacon
<narekb> Python?
<clepto> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<nik90_> narekb: qml and js
<nik90_> narekb: At the moment Ubuntu Touch supports C++, qml, JS but not Python
<narekb> ok, GitHub is lying again
<nik90_> lol
<narekb> by the way, is Python support planned or the existing langauges will do?
<popey> clepto: done
<popey> oh, nice
<clepto> nik90_, try
<nik90_> clepto: I am going out now. be back in 45 minutes
<clepto> ok
<clepto> popey, could you try?
<popey> sure
<clepto> thanks man
<popey> no problem
<popey> got 10 mins before lunch
<clepto> good
<narekb> are you guys testing it on real devices
<narekb> ?
<popey> yes
<narekb> oh
<popey> i have a couple of nexus 4's I use for testing
<narekb> *couple*
<narekb> O.O
<narekb> $.$
<clepto> haha
<popey> hah
<narekb> you will never know the pain of being stuck with a ZTE Racer
<clepto> narekb, i have an xperia x10 mini from 2010
<narekb> clepto, can it run Android 4.0?
<clepto> narekb, I'm running 4.1 but a slim rom
<narekb> well, see?
<narekb> mine can't even do that
<narekb> many deevlopers tried to port ICS to Racer, but no one could
<popey> white screen again clepto
<clepto> what the,....
<popey> oh, hang on
<clepto> ?
<popey> yeah, white screen from the app
<popey> aa-exec: ERROR: profile 'com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_cnotes_0.3.3' does not exist
<clepto> popey, its in /opt right?
<popey> yes
<popey> uhm
<popey> no manifest in /var/lib/apparmour/profiles
<clepto> popey, my manifest http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105883/
<clepto> popey, do you see anything strange?
<popey> i dont know enough about them to tell
<popey> what changed between the version that worked and this one?
<clepto> popey, version from 0.3 to 0.3.1+
<clepto> popey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6105886/ desktop file
<clepto> I think its correct
<popey> I need to go to lunch, will have a look a bit later
<clepto> should we try with a 0.4 version?
<clepto> ok
<popey> I don't know why you're getting the white screen but...
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ sudo aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_cnotes_0.3.3 -- qmlscene -I . $@ ./CNotes.qml
<popey> aa-exec: ERROR: profile 'com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_cnotes_0.3.3' does not exist
<popey> that looks broken somehow
<popey> back later
<clepto> ok
<clepto> popey, if I i
<clepto> popey, wrong
<clepto> popey, check if in /opt in /current there is a manifest
<clepto> mefrio, nik90_ told me that memories are now persistent, did you change anything?
<mefrio> clepto, yes, I fixed that thing updating the database each time the save button is clicked
<mefrio> nik90_, settings should be persistent anyway
<clepto> oh
<mefrio> popey, do you know where u1db saves the databases? Adding an empty database to the click package I can improve the first run speed
<clepto> mefrio, can you give your manifest.json and desktop files?
<clepto> mefrio, popey is having launch
<clepto> lunch*
<mefrio> sure just a minute
<mefrio> clepto, http://pastebin.com/ZU1FH3eu
<mefrio> http://pastebin.com/mG4vaKdZ
<clepto> mefrio, I'm getting a white screen on startup and I'm trying to figure out why
<clepto> mefrio, have you installed memories to Pc with "click install"?
<mefrio> clepto, no
<clepto> ok
<mefrio> clepto, it should not install on PC as I am using an ARM module
<mefrio> at least it should not run
<clepto> yes its not running
<clepto> i wanted to see which files were installed in opt
<mefrio> clepto, I think I should do the same to see where is the u1db
<mefrio> clepto, "ValueError: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-13.10" not present on system" do you know how to fix this error?
<clepto> mefrio, you can' find it
<clepto> mefrio, no
<clepto> mefrio, you can't run the app so the db won't be created
<mefrio> clepto, does you app make use of u1db?
<clepto> ^
<mefrio> I could replace the ARM module with a module build for my architecture
<clepto> that may work
<mefrio> clepto, can you try that and let me know if the u1db is created in the /opt app dir?
<clepto> wait
<clepto> mefrio i can't find the db, its not there
<mefrio> clepto, ok thanks
<mefrio> brb
<clepto> mefrio, wait
<clepto> mefrio, found it
<clepto> ~/.local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer
<clepto> mefrio, I don't know if its the official path
<clepto> WebbyIT, ping
<rschroll> beuno or dholbach: I messed up my Ubuntu developer namespace.  Can you assist?
<popey> yo
<clepto> popey, should there be a manifest to the opt folder?
<mefrio> clepto, thanks
<popey> CNotes.desktop   CNotes.json~  data       manifest.json~  tests
<popey> CNotes.desktop~  CNotes.qml    DirParser  pages           U1Backend.qml
<popey> CNotes.json      components    images     showdown.js     view
<popey> thats everything in current
<clepto> here too
<popey> clepto:  I am not sure what the layout should be, sorry
<mefrio> popey, hey :) during your tests have you noticed if settings are persistent or not?
<popey> I thought the manifest built an apparmour profile in /var/lib/apparmour/profiles
<popey> during install
<popey> mefrio: in memories
<popey> ?
<clepto> popey, can I search the paste.ubuntu.com for my previous entries?
<mefrio> popey, yes
<popey> clepto: no
<clepto> great
<popey> you should consider using bzr or git ☻
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/14/%23ubuntu-app-devel.html
<popey> grep that for your name and paste?
<popey> getting white screen when starting memories too ⍨
<popey> wonder if this is a problem with my device rather than your apps
 * popey reflashes
<clepto> wellsb, ping
<clepto> popey, maybe
<clepto> popey, did you reflashed?
<popey> ya, one mo
<mrqtros> Hi guys
<mrqtros> Can someone test my click package? :) I have not device to test it :(
<mrqtros> Here you are: http://ubuntuone.com/6stQMd0ExtHn0rrxwEN4QI
<popey> clepto: still get white screen when starting cnotes
<clepto> popey, memories?
<clepto> where is dpm when you need him :P
<popey> memories starts
<clepto> so its my problem
<clepto> popey, any error? some kind of output? anything?
<mrqtros> My app uses C++ plugin. I can't participate in app showdown without good click package. I build one, but I really don't know can it work on real device or not. :( Please, someone help me.
<clepto> nik90_, are you back?
<clepto> popey, please try one last time... https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<randomcpp> kalikiana, news about #1219862 ?
<mrqtros> No one can? :( I just asking to install it and run. I must know is it valid or not.
<clepto> mrqtros, maybe popey , WebbyIT , wellsb or nik90_ can..
<mrqtros> popey, pleeeease :))
<clepto> iBelieve, hi
<iBelieve> clepto, hi
<clepto> iBelieve, nik90_ told me that you had a problem with u1db not been persistent, how did you fix it?
<iBelieve> clepto, when did he tell you that I had a problem? Because I'm afraid I still have it
<iBelieve> clepto, https://github.com/iBeliever/tasks-app/issues/45
<clepto> nice :P
<clepto> iBelieve, Im getting a white screen when app is launched on phone
<clepto> iBelieve, dont know  why
<iBelieve> clepto, your app?
<clepto> yes
<iBelieve> clepto, could you pastebin your .desktop file? That might be the problem
<clepto> ok but i checked it
<clepto> iBelieve, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6106325/
<iBelieve> clepto, that's odd. It looks fine to me. I had the same problem at first, but it was due to a bad Exec line
<iBelieve> clepto, I wonder if beuno would know?
<iBelieve> clepto, can you try launching it from the Terminal and see what errors you get?
<clepto> iBelieve, i compile the extension made a click package, installed it on opt, and is launching fine
<clepto> iBelieve, no errors
<iBelieve> clepto, launching it how?
<clepto> iBelieve, I don't know what to do..
<clepto> iBelieve, with the command from exec, without $@
<iBelieve> clepto, on the phone or desktop?
<clepto> desktop
<iBelieve> clepto, and you have a phone to test it?
<clepto> iBelieve, no
<WebbyIT> mrqtros, if you want I can try to install your app on my phone
<clepto> iBelieve, popey did
<iBelieve> clepto, and it didn't work for him?
<clepto> iBelieve, white screen
<iBelieve> clepto, you could try pinging him and asking for terminal output, or ping beuno to see if he knows why it won't launch.
<clepto> he is busy now I believe
<clepto> I though we couldn't get output from phone
<clepto> WebbyIT could try it :D :D :D
<WebbyIT> clepto, I have re re re flash the phone, so I can try :)
<clepto> awesome
<clepto> install it from the app lens
<clepto> oh wit
<clepto> beuno, can you accept? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<WebbyIT> clepto, nice icon :) Have I to wait?
<clepto> WebbyIT, lucas work! can you accept the changes in myapps?
<WebbyIT> clepto, sorry, I'm not in Ubuntu App Board
<clepto> wait
<clepto> WebbyIT, http://ubuntuone.com/5SlXlkVW8UPd8qYqivt7Zc
<clepto> there you go
<WebbyIT> clepto, I have the same error of this morning :/
<WebbyIT> ERROR: Could not parse click manifest. Skipping 'com.ubuntu.developer.clepto.cnotes_cnotes_0.5.json'
<clepto> ok
<clepto> I'm going crazy
<clepto> I give up, seriously
<WebbyIT> clepto, I can try to install from dash
<clepto> you will get previous version
<iBelieve> clepto I got that error yesterday when running click install on my desktop. I don't think it's your problem
<clepto> but pleasetry
<clepto> please try *
<clepto> WebbyIT, ^
<WebbyIT> clepto, I'm tring but it doesn't install :/ Phone says that is installed but there isn't in installed apps, so I reboot and your app is in suggested apps :/
<WebbyIT> clepto, I'm so sorry
<clepto> WebbyIT, yeah, me too
<iBelieve> nik90_, ping
<clepto> iBelieve, the deadline is over tomorrow night?
<iBelieve> clepto, http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=1440&iso=20130915T2355&msg=Ubuntu%20App%20Showdown%20Submission%20Deadline
<iBelieve> clepto, 1 day and 9 hours
<clepto> οκ
<clepto> WebbyIT, ping
<WebbyIT> clepto, yes?
<clepto> WebbyIT, nevermind, sorry
<WebbyIT> np
<randomcpp> did anyone successfully compiled a c++ lib with cross compile?
<popey> mrqtros: wassup?
<popey> clepto: 0.5 is in the store
<iBelieve> Could someone with a phone check to see if tasks are saved after Ubuntu Tasks is quitted and reopened?
<WebbyIT> iBelieve, sure
<iBelieve> WebbyIT, thanks. Basically I need to know if https://github.com/iBeliever/tasks-app/issues/45 happens for you too
<popey> iBelieve: didnt work here
<iBelieve> popey, tasks are not saved?
<popey> create a project and a task
<popey> then killed the app after a few seconds
<popey> then opened it and i see no tasks
<harisha> Hello All, where can i find ubuntu gradient background  image?
<WebbyIT> iBelieve, how you save the tasks?
<iBelieve> popey, I think it's because you killed the app.
<iBelieve> popey, WebbyIT I save tasks using Component.onDestruction
<popey> how else would it end?
<WebbyIT> iBelieve, it doesn't work on phone
<popey> i killed it by holding down the app and pressing the x in the corner, which is the default way to kill apps
<WebbyIT> iBelieve, when you close an app onDestruction is not called
<clepto> popey, WebbyIT , could you try to install the app from app lens?
<iBelieve> popey, Oh, I thought you meant your force-killed the app someway so normal quiting was avoided
<popey> well, you could consider it force quit
<iBelieve> WebbyIT, It doesn't. That's bad. Is there any work around I could use?
<popey> clepto: sure
<WebbyIT> iBelieve, I save text in label every time user unfocus the label
 * popey reboots phone
<WebbyIT> iBelieve, dunno any other workaround
<mefrio> popey, have you made some more tests with memories and settings?
<WebbyIT> iBelieve, Saviq said that will be fix in SDK, but I don't know when
<WebbyIT> iBelieve, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1188292
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1188292 in qtubuntu "Saved calculations are lost when the app is closed" [Undecided,New]
<popey> hmm, clepto cnotes isn't showing up in store for me
<popey> odd
<popey> mefrio: nope..
<clepto> popey, nothing is odd after today :P
<iBelieve> WebbyIT, thanks for the info
<mefrio> k
<clepto> anyway, I'll be back in 2-3 hours.. I'll create a package from start
<WebbyIT> I'm going to try to flash the new build
<WebbyIT> popey, can you please try to open calculator, do a calc, tear off, insert a label, close and repoen the calculator?
<clepto> WebbyIT, if you try my app please let me know
<WebbyIT> clepto|away, sure, if I'm able to install it
<WebbyIT> harisha, what are you looking for?
<iBelieve> popey, do you know how the bug regarding Component.onDestruction not getting called will affect the judging of my app?
<iBelieve> popey, do I need to find a workaround right away or will the judges recognize this isn't my fault and not count it against my app?
<harisha> I needed Ubuntu theme background image  (maroon background)
<harisha> where can i find this?
<WebbyIT> harisha, background is implemented with Gradient proprierty, so you have to look the source code :)
<popey> iBelieve: i have no idea
<mefrio> nik90_, popey, clepto|away, maybe I have fixed the camera bug which made it to be rotated. If somebody could publish my latest click version you could test it and let me know if it works
<mefrio> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/
<harisha> source code of which app?
<iBelieve> popey, okay thanks.
<iBelieve> mhall119, ping
<popey> mefrio: camera still rotated in 1.02
<mefrio> popey, ok thank you
<popey> np
<WebbyIT> harisha, where you find brown background?
<iBelieve> harisha, are you wanting to use the purple phone wallpaper as your app background?
<harisha> ya purple one
<harisha> the one which is used in Cnotes
<mefrio> popey, I know I am boring but could you test 1.03? :) it should work https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/
<popey> sure mefrio
<popey> i think my phone is broken
<popey> nothing seems working at the moment
<popey> need to fix
<Chocanto> mhall119: ping :)
<rschroll> Anyone with a Ubuntu Touch device (popey, wellsb, etc): Can you test v0.1.3 of Beru, a epub reader. http://rschroll.github.io/beru/assets/com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_0.1.3_arm.click  Specific question: is your place in a book saved when you exit and restart?
<popey> ok
<mefrio> clepto|away, I should have fixed the camera orientation...let me know if it works for you when you get back: https://github.com/Mefrio/Memories/commit/eb0152b7e48f938e4d2f4e788f0ed886a91630ee#L0R21
<popey> rschroll: define "exit"?
<rschroll> popey: Completely quit the program
<rschroll> I'm testing persistence on the filesystem
<popey> rschroll: yup, works
<mefrio> popey, if you have 5 minutes could you please test Memories so that I will now if it is very ready for the contest? :)
<rschroll> popey: Great news!  It turns out using the .db file extension is necessary for U1DB.
<popey> mefrio: got a link?
<mefrio> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/ you have to publish latest update before test
<popey> nah, i can download the click from there
<popey> i already tested 1.03
<popey> or did I?
<rschroll> popey: One last thing if you have a chance, in the settings for a book, do all the different fonts show up?  (A screenshot with the font selector open would be enough for me.)
<mefrio> popey, I don't think so, at least you did not tell me anything about that
<popey> mefrio: will do in just a moment
<popey> ok
<mefrio> popey, ok thanks
<popey> rschroll: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-165354.png
<popey> seems odd reading Sherlock Holmes in Ubuntu font ㋛
<popey> odd in a good way
<rschroll> popey: disappointing, but thanks!
<popey> rschroll: what did you expect to see?
<rschroll> Each should be in its own font, but it looks like only the Nimbus and Ubuntu fonts are available on the Touch
<Chocanto> popey: Hey :) Have a good week-end ?
<rschroll> Is there a list of fonts installed on the Touch by default?  Or even a list of packages for me to grep through?
<Chocanto> rschroll: I think not
<Chocanto> rschroll: But it would be good to create it :)
<popey> rschroll: drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep 12 17:05 dejavu
<popey> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep 12 17:05 droid
<popey> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep 12 17:05 freefont
<popey> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep 12 17:05 ttf-dejavu
<popey> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Sep 12 17:05 ubuntu-font-family
<Chocanto> popey: Do you know if we can add module in the click platform before the release ?
<rschroll> Chocanto: Agreed.
<popey> rschroll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6106718/
<Chocanto> popey: I talked about it to mhall119 last time but we didn't finish
<popey> Chocanto: sure, speak to mhall119 or sdk people?
<Chocanto> popey: Yes, but.. didn't have a final answer
<Chocanto> popey: I will see with the sdk team but it will be difficult
<rschroll> popey: Thanks.  No URW fonts?  Quite disappointing.
<popey> rschroll: It's entirely possible we can add fonts to the base image
<Chocanto> popey: Its about the I/O file plugin
<popey> mefrio: something screwy is going on when i try and run memories
<popey> I need to go offline for a bit, but will be around a bit later to try again once I flash my phone clean
<mefrio> popey, what in particular?
<popey> white screen
<mefrio> popey, ok thanks
<mefrio> I need to know if the settings are persistent and if the camera looks good :)
<mefrio> see you later
<rschroll> popey: Certainly, but I'm guessing it won't happen in the next 30 hours.  I may be able to bundle fonts in the click package for the time being.
<mrqtros> webbyIt yes I want:)
<mrqtros> WebbyIt I hope it is not too late :)
<mrqtros> WebbyIt If it will successfully run - notify me, please :)
<popey> mrqtros: hey, just after i shut my laptop down, the phone sparked into life and memories started
<mrqtros> popey, what? :)
<mrqtros> popey can you test my package? :)
<mrqtros> popey  http://ubuntuone.com/6stQMd0ExtHn0rrxwEN4QI
<mrqtros> popey I want to participate in app showdown with it, but currently I have not any way to test package :)
<mrqtros> popey thanks :))
<swordfish> Hello everyone... I'm sorry to bother you but can someone test my click package?... I've been struggling with it in the last few hours... Does it work? http://ubuntuone.com/5jHGrRwNc491cK28PkXwRj
<clepto> rschroll, ping
<popey> mrqtros: sure
<popey> swordfish: will do in a moment
<swordfish> popey, thank you...
<clepto> rschroll, using .db in the U1DB path make the db to be persistent?
<popey> mrqtros: odd. when i install it, no .desktop file is deployed in ~/.local/share/applications - I suspect this is a case problem, it     "name": "com.ubuntu.developer.mrqtros.YaD",
<popey> it should be all lowercase
<swordfish> wow popey  you have superpowers!... You are also fixing my problems :D
<popey> lol
<popey> brb
<beuno> swordfish, a few other issues
<beuno>     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<beuno>     "desktop_validates (ubuntu-netwalk)": "did not validate: (ValidationError in file '/tmp/clickreview-j6rtu2/ubuntuNetwalk.desktop': \n- Key 'Encoding' is deprecated )"
<beuno>     "desktop_Exec (ubuntu-netwalk)": "found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ./ubuntuNetwalk"
<swordfish> beuno, thank you... Which means? I compiled the code on the phone using qmake and make...
<swordfish> the capital N in the desktop is already fixed...
<clepto> popey, how is your phone? :P
<rschroll> clepto: Yes, at least with up-to-date apparmor settings
<rschroll> See bug #1224126 for details
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1224126 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0 should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project for db files" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224126
<clepto> rschroll, good, I made the changes some versions back but I couldn't test it
<rschroll> I'm finding that apparmor permissions work the same on the desktop + the phone, as long as you've installed via click on both
<rschroll> So I'm testing on a desktop VM
<rschroll> beuno: I've been told you may be able to help a fellow who's screwed up his Ubuntu developer registration
<clepto> mefrio, thanks for the fix
<mefrio> clepto, have you tested it on phone?
<mefrio> you or somebody with a phone :P
<clepto> mefrio, not yet
<mefrio> clepto, ok. As I said it should work but we need someone to test it
<clepto> beuno, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/ can you accept?
<clepto> popey, I think I got it! :D
<mefrio> beuno, if you can, please accept mine app too :) https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/
<swordfish> Thank you to who helpde me... But now  have to go ... Tomorrow next round, I will package it!! :)
<nova__> hello all, I have a HTML5 app and i package it with click, where should i upload it for ubuntu app showdown?
<clepto> nova__, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/new/
<nova__> clepto: Thanks, I ported my andorid app, i forgot to say
<popey> nova__: nice, what is it?
<clepto> popey, I think I fixed it! could you try?
<beuno> clepto, looking
<beuno> me4oslav, ditto
<beuno> clepto, ERROR: Could not load 'CNotes.json'. Is it properly formatted?
<beuno>     "lint_maintainer_format": "invalid format for maintainer: Chris Triantafillis"
<beuno> needs to be "Your Name <your@email>"
<beuno>     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': ",
<beuno> is that really for all arch's?
<beuno> or just armhf?
<me4oslav> beuno: eh?
<beuno> me4oslav, ignore me, wrong nickname )
<beuno> mefrio seems to ahve left
<me4oslav> beuno: ah, ok
<clepto> beuno, for armhf
<clepto> beuno, .json seems fine
<clepto> oh
<clepto> wait
<clepto> beuno, I fixed the maintainer thing
<clepto> beuno, its just for armhf
<beuno> clepto, jdstand will review the app, it's on his plate due to the binary in there
<clepto> ok
<clepto> beuno, do you have a phone?
<beuno> clepto, not handy, it's the weekend and I'm just checking in to keep you guys unblocked  :)
<Nova__> popey,  thanks ;) an app for learning english, but it does not follow ubuntu design guide
<clepto> beuno, can't thank you enough! popey and WebbyIT too!
<clepto> beuno, I re-compiled for armhf just to be sure, If i update it can you test it?
<clepto> updated!
<beuno> clepto, if my wife sees me grab my devicee for testing, I'll get in trouble   ;)
<clepto> beuno, I mean this thing with lint something
<clepto> that displays the errors
<beuno> clepto, ah, yes, I can totally run it
<clepto> beuno, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<clepto> :)
<clepto> let me know
<popey> beuno: would it make sense for developers to just branch the reviewer tools and review their own apps?
<beuno> popey, eventually, yes, I'd like that integrated into the sdk
<beuno> popey, right now it's a private branch as it has security checks as well, which will not be public
<popey> ah
<beuno> clepto, still missing the security json
<beuno> or invalid
<clepto> beuno, http://pastebin.com/Sh5nfxd5
<clepto> beuno, http://pastebin.com/X0hgNE8z
<clepto> beuno, chris@chris-K56CB:~/Documents/CNotes-2$ ls
<clepto> CNotes.desktop  CNotes.qml  com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_0.7_all.click  DirParser  manifest.json   pages        tests          view
<clepto> CNotes.json     components  data
<beuno> clepto, I see
<beuno> you're missing a comma  :)
<beuno>         "content_exchange"
<clepto> damn
<clepto> sorry!
<beuno> it's ok, the SDK should guard against these things
<beuno> we're just not there yet
<clepto> beuno, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/ :)
<clepto> popey, what we really need is an emulator
<popey> indeed
<beuno> well
<beuno> don't lxc's work?
<beuno> clepto, bingo
<beuno> except
<beuno>     "security_policy_groups_safe (picture_files)": "(MANUAL REVIEW) reserved policy group 'picture_files': Can read and write to picture files. This policy group is reserved for certain applications, such as gallery applications. Developers should typically use the content_exchange policy group and API to access picture files instead."
<clepto> beuno, I think I need it
<beuno> and
<beuno>     "lint_click_files": "found click packages in toplevel dir: com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes_0.7_all.click"
<mefrio> hi guys I still need the help of someone with my app, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/60/ I need to know if the settings are persistent and if the camera is rotated. If you have 5 minutes, please help me so that I can get ready for the contest
<popey> ok
<rschroll> beuno: Are you able to help someone who messed up his developer namespace?  (namely, me)
<beuno> mefrio, hey, I reviewed your app, did you see?
<clepto> beuno, can't we skip the second one? I just didn't delete the 0.7
<beuno> rschroll, I did yesterday, didn't I?
<mefrio> beuno, nope, let me see
<beuno> clepto, that means that the .click file was packaged into 0.8
<beuno> clepto, probably because it was at the top level dir?
<rschroll> I was unaware -- let me check
<clepto> grr
<mefrio> beuno, will the content_exchange policy let me write in /home/user/Pictures folder?
<clepto> same question ^
<beuno> I don't know the details at that level, to be hones
<beuno> honest, even
<rschroll> beuno: So you did!  I guess I didn't see your reply.  Thanks a bunch!
<clepto> beuno, updated!
<beuno> AFAIK, you use content_exchange to deal with that
<beuno> rschroll, np, let me know how it goes
<clepto> beuno, but will content_exchange let us create pictures files?
<mefrio> beuno, what is wrong with using the picture_files policy?
<rschroll> beuno: Will do.  Sorry for the hassle.
<beuno> clepto, that did it, but you've still got the permissions issue and that you're using architechture:all, when it should be armhf
<beuno> mefrio, picture_files lets you read all of the pictures, not just the ones your app created
<beuno> so that's a red flag by default
<beuno> clepto, it should, yes
<mefrio> beuno, I need to create the pictures too
<mefrio> *I need to read them too
<clepto> ok, let me change it then
<beuno> mefrio, you can read the ones you create, sure
<beuno> not the ones created by other apps
<beuno> unless you can justify it
<mefrio> beuno, I need to read the ones created by other apps
<clepto> beuno, can you check? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<mefrio> beuno, my app offer a photo chooser dialog which let the user to choose a photo from the file system or to snap a new picture with the camera
<beuno> mefrio, ok, can you reply then mentioning that?  someone from the security team will take a look then
<mefrio> beuno, done
<beuno> clepto, approved.
<beuno> mefrio, thanks, now we wait  :)
<beuno> (none of them are around atm)
<clepto> beuno, finally :P
<mefrio> beuno, I hope they will read it at least for tomorrow morning. I need it :( it may be a fix for an important bug
<clepto> I was making mistake all day
<mefrio> beuno, could you please test click which is going to be reviewed?
<mefrio> beuno, I need to know if the camera is rotated
<clepto> popey, can you test my app? I think I fixed it
<beuno> mefrio, I can't, don't have a testing device handy
<mefrio> beuno, ok thanks
<popey> sure
<popey> clepto: fyi it takes ~8 seconds to start up on my device
<clepto> popey, that u1db faults
<clepto> popey, but it starts????
<clepto> :D
<popey> yes ☻
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-195958.png
<clepto> popey, click add in the toolbar
<popey> (I'm watching Doctor Who) ☻
<clepto> popey, create a note
<clepto> and then try to edit it
<clepto> i need to see if it works
<popey> yup
<clepto> works?
<popey> ya
<clepto> ok
<popey> created a note, edited it
<clepto> last thing
<clepto> almost last thing :P
<popey> back confuses it
<clepto> add a picture
<clepto> what do you mean?
<popey> going "back" it goes back into a new memory page
<popey> from the list of memories page
<clepto> you mean notes
<clepto> I'll fix that
<clepto> popey, i need two things, first test if notes remains after closing the app
<popey> so if you edit a note then save, you get back to the summary of your note (uneditable) as you expect, but when you press back from there it takes you back into the note
<beuno> ok, I'k off for a few hours!
<clepto> popey, what do you mean uneditable?
<popey> you know the view of your note before you hit edit
<popey> that
<popey> opening the app a second time fails, white screen
<clepto> god,why??
<clepto> popey, open the app and try to add an picture
<clepto> popey, tell me if the buttons look good too
<popey> trying to re-open the app
<popey> ok, hte note is still there
<popey> it retained it after closing / re-opening
<clepto> popey, ok good
<popey> which buttons?
<clepto> in the camera dialog
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-200736.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-200753.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-200813.png
<clepto> popey, waittt
<clepto> popey, wrong app :P
<popey> lol
<popey> CONFUSED!
<clepto> haha
<popey> sorry dude!
<popey> lets start again :D
<popey> hy mefrio your app looks great ㋛
<clepto> not your fault, its been a long day
<clepto> haha
<clepto> popey, just don't tell me that my app doesn't work :P
<popey> right, starting again
<mefrio> popey, thank you :) have you tested the camera?
<popey> mefrio: yeah, see screenshots above
<clepto> mefrio, look above for a design thing ^
<mefrio> popey, so it works :) thank you!
<mefrio> clepto, what?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-201025.png
<clepto> popey> so if you edit a note then save, you get back to the summary of your note (uneditable) as you expect, but when you press back from there it takes you back into the note
<clepto> mefrio, ^
<clepto> popey, add a title, click on the camera preview, click done
<clepto> popey, does the photo appear?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-201108.png
<popey> OSK obscures title dialog
<clepto> how to fix that?
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-201133.png
<mefrio> clepto, I think that adding a stack.pop() would solve your issue...I have to implement that too
<clepto> maybe i should move the entry up
<clepto> mefrio, yeah
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-201155.png
<popey> gave it a title and clicked add
<clepto> popey, add title and then click on the camera previes
<clepto> popey, you will see a photo preview below
<clepto> maybe I should change the process
<popey> tap the photo?
<clepto> yes
<popey> does nothing
<clepto> popey, will you wait to change the process?
<clepto> for me to change*
<popey> sure
<clepto> thanks
<popey> I am around this evening
<popey> it's only 20:15 here
<clepto> 22:15 here
<clepto> i want to watch eurobasket :P
<popey> my daughter has a sleepover, 3 other kids here. I am avoiding them ☻
<clepto> haha
<mefrio> clepto, I have done that! While clicking on save do this thing "stack.clear(); stack.push(homePage); stack.push(notePage)"
<mefrio> it's easy :)
<clepto> mefrio, thanks for the tip
<mefrio> you are welcome
<rschroll> beuno: I've managed to confuse the app submission process.  First I went to My Apps and filled out a submission.  But that wasn't for click packages.  I found the click package submission, but now it's telling me that I already have a click package with the name "beru".  Went back to My Apps, deleted the previous submission, but no change.
<clepto> popey, sorry for the delay, I got a problem with saving the pictures, you'll have to wait a bit more
<popey> hey no worries, take as long as you like
<popey> I'll be around for a coupleof hours
<mrqtros> popey, are you there? :)
<mrqtros> popey, here*
<mrqtros> popey, can you try fixed one? http://ubuntuone.com/6XzdbAMOGunQthbIEeMSyY
<popey> mrqtros: back in 30 mins or so. need to pop out
<clepto> popey, fixed, going to update now
<clepto> popey, updated! https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
 * rschroll nearly crashed his computer with *javascript*.
 * popey returns
<popey> clepto: ok
<mrqtros> popey I am happy that you come back :)
<popey> heh
<popey> clepto: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-214643.png it's gone sideways again
<clepto> popey, try to add a picture
<popey> mrqtros:   "error": {
<popey>     "desktop_Exec (YaD)": "absolute path '/usr/bin/qmlscene $@ ./YaD.qml' for Exec given in .desktop file."
<clepto> popey, I'll fix that later
<popey> clepto: k
<mrqtros> popey, should I use simply "./qmlscene"? :)
<mrqtros> popey, you already have experience :)
<clepto> mrqtros,
<clepto> qmlscene ./Yad.qml
<clepto> mrqtros, qmlscene $@ ./Yad.qml
<clepto> mrqtros, do you use any extension or modules?
<popey> clepto: it doesn't add a picture when i click capture then add
<clepto> popey, ok, so that has to do with creating files in the app fir
<clepto> dir*
<clepto> popey, are the notes persistent when quitting and re-opening??
<mrqtros> clepto, yes
<mrqtros> clepto, my app uses qml extension
<clepto> mrqtros, then use
<mrqtros> -I \. ? :)
<clepto> qmlscene -I modules $@ path_to_main_qml
<clepto> -I ./ *
<popey> clepto: yes, the notes are saved
<clepto> popey, good!
<clepto> popey, do you know how I can take the pictures folder?
<clepto> i mean
<mrqtros> clepto, "Exec=qmlscene -I /. $@ ./YaD.qml" ? :)
<clepto> popey, if I use ~/Pictures will it work?
<clepto> mrqtros, Exec=qmlscene -I ./ $@ ./YaD.qml
<mrqtros> clepto, thx, I so tired today, make mistakes even in trivial things :(
<popey> I dont think you can rely on that working
<popey> because aparmour will prevent it
<clepto> mrqtros, I've been make mistakes all day :P
<clepto> popey, any workaround?
<mrqtros> popey, seems all is ok now :) http://ubuntuone.com/0jSPgHhQgrLOfGhzjE81MT
<popey> I don't know.
<clepto> mhall119, ping
<clepto> popey, ping
<popey> clepto: pong
<clepto> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<clepto> accept and test please :)
<clepto> popey, images should work now
<popey> k
<GuidoPallemans> hey guys, I got another problem building (with click) my app: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6107784/
<mrqtros> popey ping
<clepto> GuidoPallemans, how do you build it?
<popey> mrqtros: pong
<GuidoPallemans> with the qt creator packager
<popey> clepto: nope, same as before
<popey> clepto: camera sideways and it doesn't save
<clepto> popey, did you accept? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/changerequest/
<popey> clepto: no, just downloaded directly from the site
<popey> mrqtros: cant yet YAD to run
<popey> click icon, nothin happens
<clepto> popey, ls ~/Pictures/.cnotes/
<clepto> replace ~/
<popey> doesn't exist clepto
<mrqtros> popey notify me please when you'll try to run it, ok? :) Huge thanks! :))
<popey> mrqtros: i tried
<popey> mrqtros: it wouldn't start
<mrqtros> popey and you can't see any errors? :(
<popey> let me try from the command line
<popey> Exec=aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.mrqtros.yad_YaD_0.3 -- /usr/bin/qmlscene $@ ./YaD.qml
<popey> i spy uppercase characters
<mrqtros> w8 :)
<clepto> popey, id you run from the command line does it return anything?
<clepto> if*
<mrqtros> popey I already sent you v0.5
<popey> clepto: will try
<mrqtros> com.ubuntu.developer.mrqtros.yad_0.5_all.click
<popey> mrqtros: ah, link?
<popey> sorry, missed it
 * popey is juggling click packages and phones ☻
<mrqtros> popey http://ubuntuone.com/0jSPgHhQgrLOfGhzjE81MT
 * clepto too!
<popey> mrqtros: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-14-224344.png
<mrqtros> Is there anything bad in uppercase when we are talking about file names? :) I hope no, my package's filename contains uppercase :)
<mrqtros> popey perfeeeeeect!! :)))
<mrqtros> popey thanks :)
<popey> np
<mrqtros> popey btw you can try it when you will get free time :)
<mrqtros> popey as you can see fields already contain values of test account :)
<popey> i have no idea what it is! :D
<mrqtros> popey cloud storage client :) Yandex.Disk - Russian cloud service.
<popey> oh nice!
<popey> they have an API?
<mrqtros> popey ported app from MeeGo. On MeeGo there are only one way to use this service - my app :)
<popey> haha, excellent
<mrqtros> popey yep, very good and simple api
<clepto> popey, I don't get why it doesn't work... maybe its my c++ extension
<popey> nicely done
<popey> clepto: will try from cli, one mo
<clepto> popey, take your time
<clepto> its getting on my nerves
<GuidoPallemans> appereantly the pathe to the project cant contain any spaces.. kinda weird
<mrqtros> popey big thanks, because of you I can participate in showdown :))
<popey> no problem
<mrqtros> Good night, guys :)
<GuidoPallemans> and now I have this... http://imgur.com/9t8ZdMD
<GuidoPallemans> Hey guys, I'm still getting an error trying to upload an app: http://imgur.com/9t8ZdMD
<clepto> GuidoPallemans, try with just the click package
<GuidoPallemans> clepto: I just get one server error then
<clepto> no idea...
<GuidoPallemans> is there an IRC channel for site stuff like this?
<clepto> popey, I added a new version to check if the problem is my extension.. when you can download the new version before testing
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-09-15
<iBelieve> nik90_, ping
<labsin> What hour is the Ubuntu App Showdown deadline?
<wellsb> labsin: Today at 23:59 UTC
<smartboyhw> So, 7 hours and 14 minutes away
<labsin> Thanx
<wellsb> smartboyhw, labsin:  I think midnight UTC is 15 hours away?
<labsin> 13h
<labsin> no indeed
<labsin> Or is it English time? Thats UTC+1 now (summertime)
<labsin> Anyhow, I'm off, by and tnx
<smartboyhw> wellsb, my fault, I don't normally mistaken UTC with local time, but I did:(
<wellsb> There's nothing quite like realizing you forgot to exclude the .bzr directory in your click, while beuno is asleep.  Surely he's not the only reviewer?
<smartboyhw> wellsb, heh
 * popey notes people should just type "date -u" to find out the UTC time ☻
<smartboyhw> popey, you never go on holidays, do you?
<wellsb> popey: Fortunately Senegal is in UTC, so I can just look at my watch ;)
<popey> wow, you're in Senegal?
<wellsb> Indeed
<wellsb> Beautiful Ziguinchor
<clepto> morning people!
<clepto> popey, ping
<clepto> mefrio, hi
<mefrio> clepto, hey
<clepto> mefrio, it seems that your fix for camera doesn't work
<mefrio> clepto, have you tested it?
<clepto> mefrio, yes, popey test it yesterday
<mefrio> clepto, ok thanks...you are using the picture_files policy, right?
<clepto> mefrio, no, I ditched it... I use context_exchange... do you create any folders or just pictures?
<clepto> I'm having problem creating a folder
<mefrio> clepto, just pictures but I also need to read photos from other apps
<clepto> mefrio, then you should use pictures_file
<mefrio> clepto, I don't understand why but it seems to not be secure to let a 3rd party app to have this policy
<mefrio> clepto, they should just check the code and see that it is ok instead of refusing me to use that
<clepto> mefrio, I agree with you but in a larger scale they can't just check the coe
<clepto> code*
<mefrio> clepto, yes but it's only my app in this case and it's only for the contest. I will implement the content hub APIs when they will be available
<clepto> mefrio, you should comment in the feedback page and tell them
<mefrio> I did
<mefrio> I also wrote a mail to the mailing lists
<clepto> and?
<mefrio> I am still waiting a response
<clepto> :/
<mitya57> Hi, myapps.developer.u.c rejects my uploads with 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR, https://ubuntuone.com/6dJ0IrWOAcyA3yp8QBaxdn — is that a known issue?
<clepto> mitya57, it is from yesterday
<mitya57> After 6th try I was able to upload it (but without the source code)
<clepto> source code is optional (i think)
<randomcpp> I need someone to test a click pkg
<randomcpp> :D
<randomcpp> here's the pkg http://ubuntuone.com/6zF8D1uf562qYYdrDWLxVr
<mitya57> hm, on the app details page I have "Hardware requirements: PC Only" with no way to change that
<mitya57> which is weird
<clepto> wellsb, ping
<randomcpp> nik90_, ping
 * mitya57 should have read G+ before asking questions
<randomcpp> hey clepto, how you doing? :)
<clepto> randomcpp, good, you?
<randomcpp> good :) I'm a bit late on schedule, but I think I'll be able to submit a working app anyway
<clepto> randomcpp, I have a problem with creating folders
<clepto> it doesn't seem to work
<clepto> so I can't store images
<randomcpp> clepto, with the c++ plugin?
<clepto> randomcpp, yes, in the pc works fine, but in the phone I don't think it does
<randomcpp> clepto, I don't know, never tried on phone
<randomcpp> clepto, do you have a phone running saucy?
<clepto> randomcpp, no
<randomcpp> :(
<clepto> I'm waiting for someone with a phone to appear
<randomcpp> me too
<clepto> we all do :P
<clepto> randomcpp, are you using u1db
<clepto> ?
<randomcpp> yep
<randomcpp> unfortunately yes..
<clepto> for the u1db to work on phone it needs to add in the path ".db"
<clepto> do you have it?
<randomcpp> nope
<randomcpp> but thanks for the tip :)
<wellsb> randomcpp, clepto:  You have clicks you need tested?
<clepto> wellsb, yes!
<randomcpp> WebbyIT, yes!
<randomcpp> wellsb, yes
<randomcpp> oops
<randomcpp> wellsb, here's the pkg http://ubuntuone.com/6zF8D1uf562qYYdrDWLxVr
<randomcpp> clepto, I already had the extension :)
<clepto> wellsb, you can find mine in the app lens (CNotes), test randomcpp's first :)
<clepto> randomcpp, good
<wellsb> Anything in particular I should be testing?  Or do you need just a basic functional test?
<randomcpp> wellsb, that's the first click pkg I made
<randomcpp> try everything
<wellsb> Will do
<randomcpp> wellsb, note: category filtering doesn't work :(
<wellsb> randomcpp: it opens :)  That's a good sign
<randomcpp> wellsb, :D
<randomcpp> wellsb, go directly to online search
<randomcpp> there's a tab on top
<wellsb> If i search for and select a recipe, the loading message does not wrap to fit the screen
<randomcpp> wellsb, I need to change it anyway
<randomcpp> I need a better message
<randomcpp> suggestions are welcome
<wellsb> Pictures load in search results, but not on the recipe page
<randomcpp> wellsb, I'm screwed, there's an error when the recipe is downloaded
<randomcpp> wellsb, is there a special policy to create folders and file?
<clepto> i need to know that too
<clepto> I think not
<wellsb> I don't think so, either
<clepto> wellsb, if you run my app we'll see if we can create folders or not
<clepto> wellsb, just open it and then see if the folder ~/Pictures/cnotes exists
<clepto> wellsb, replace ~/
<randomcpp> wellsb, try create a category, then quit the app then load it again
<randomcpp> is the category still there?
<wellsb> randomcpp: I have to restart my device.  unity8 messed up, and now I can't open toolbars.  Hopefully a reboot fixes it
<wellsb> I did notice the source button doesn't seem to do anything
<wellsb> clepto: I'll check that momentarily
<clepto> wellsb, ok
<randomcpp> wellsb, because anyone can't open links from within the app
<wellsb> clepto: I did notice your icon doesn't show up properly.  Haven't looked at your .desktop file, but it should have a relative path to the icon
<clepto> wellsb, dpm had told me to just leave it CNotes.png
<wellsb> ahh, that makes sense.  So on the desktop, that would open the link in the browser
<randomcpp> yep
<wellsb> That's what it should be.  I'll check the source tree momentarily
<wellsb> randomcpp: Saved recipes are not persisting
<wellsb> I think clepto's tip about appending .db to the u1db path may resolve that issue
<randomcpp> wellsb, I already have that
<clepto> randomcpp, are you using OnDestruction maybe?
<wellsb> ahh.  uh-oh
<randomcpp> clepto, u1db are automatically saved when modified
<clepto> randomcpp, yes but do you modify u1db onDesctruction?
<wellsb> clepto: Your notes aren't persisting either
<clepto> wellsb, popey said yesterday that they are
<clepto> wellsb, is the folder ~/Pictures/cnotes created?
<wellsb> Let me do a dist-upgrade and see if that helps
<randomcpp> clepto, no
<wellsb> Should it have been created on first launch?  If so, it wasn't
<randomcpp> wellsb, the db should be saved in a ~/.config/SaucyBacon directory
<randomcpp> as well as settings.json and recipe photos
<wellsb> No such directory in .config
<randomcpp> wellsb, that's because we can write directory apparently
<clepto> can't*
<randomcpp> can't*
<randomcpp> thanks clepto
<randomcpp> ;)
<clepto> sooo... images are not supported on phone!
<clepto> whatever..
<clepto> but notes should be persistent...
<wellsb> I do see a db for cnotes in .local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer
<randomcpp> wellsb, what can I do know? I need to create folders :/
<clepto> me too
<wellsb> clepto: I stand corrected.  Notes are persisting, they're just not loading when the app loads
<wellsb> If I go to add another note, and save it, then I see my previous notes
<clepto> wellsb, oh
<clepto> I think I know
<wellsb> That's a much easier bug to fix :)
<clepto> wait a sec :)
<clepto> wellsb, can you accept? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<wellsb> clepto: Your .desktop points to CNotes.png, but there's no CNotes.png in the root of your project
<clepto> wellsb,
<clepto> ok
<clepto> wait to fix that too
<wellsb> clepto: Nope, I cannot
<clepto> wellsb, then here http://ubuntuone.com/1qY7urOx3Uz23DH7XSevoM
<clepto> beuno, ping
<wellsb> clepto: I see your icon now
<wellsb> and notes persist.  Good job
<clepto> wellsb, thanks!
<clepto> pictures are not supported on photo, sadly
<clepto> πηονε*
<clepto> phone*
<wellsb> I'm kinda partial to the greek ;)
<randomcpp> wellsb, is there anyone I can ask for help? :/
<clepto> wellsb, really? :D
<wellsb> randomcpp: Your database should work without having to write files
<clepto> randomcpp, maybe you write files before the database is modified
<randomcpp> wellsb, yeah but I'm trying to save the db in a .config subdir, where other files are saved
<clepto> randomcpp, don't change the db path
<clepto> randomcpp, it will change later
<randomcpp> clepto, yeah but there are other files anyway
<randomcpp> I only use the db to save recipes
<randomcpp> settings, etc are in a json file
<clepto> randomcpp, I know man, I using folder to store pictures
<wellsb> Use a db for settings, too?
<clepto> beuno, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/ accept please :)
<randomcpp> wellsb, it's already slow with one db, with two it takes ages
<wellsb> Saving recipes is a pretty critical component of your app, so I'd try to get that working today.  Saving pictures, etc, isn't quite as high a priority
<randomcpp> wellsb, yeah but that's quite ridiculous..
<randomcpp> other noticeable bugs?
<wellsb> Not that I noticed right away
<randomcpp> wellsb, http://ubuntuone.com/6zF8D1uf562qYYdrDWLxVr try this one
<randomcpp> thaks
<mefrio> beuno, ping
<wellsb> randomcpp: Works like a charm, now
<randomcpp> clepto, try add content_exchange for the directory thing
<clepto> randomcpp, i have
<clepto> randomcpp, does it work you with?
<randomcpp> wellsb, categories are saved?
<randomcpp> clepto, I haven't tried yet
<clepto> ok
<wellsb> randomcpp: Categories are not saved
<randomcpp> wellsb, thanks
<clepto> randomcpp, so it doesn't work to you either?
<randomcpp> clepto, a sec, I build a new click pkg
<clepto> k
<mefrio> is there any member of the ubuntu security team?
<tsimpson> mefrio: you can try #ubuntu-hardened but see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam
<mefrio> tsimpson, thank you
<randomcpp> wellsb, can you try this one please? :) http://ubuntuone.com/6zF8D1uf562qYYdrDWLxVr
<randomcpp> wellsb, tell me also if you can load photos from the phone
<clepto> wellsb, try this http://ubuntuone.com/7LB2Cq7iceuMoG2PcxEqF1 and tell me if you can remove a note (press and hold on a note)
<rschroll> beuno or other app store person: I still can't upload my package, as it tells me I already have a click package by that name.  I can't find one to delete or edit.  Little help?
<clepto> rschroll, change version on manifest and re-upload
<rschroll> This is the very first step, not the upload
<clepto> oh
<rschroll> I went though the standard (not click) upload process by mistake with the same name.  Perhaps that's causing problems, but I deleted that submission
<wellsb> rschroll: You don't see the app listed here: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<wellsb> ?
<randomcpp> wellsb, can you try this one please? :) http://ubuntuone.com/6zF8D1uf562qYYdrDWLxVr
<rschroll> Any app store admins around?
<popey> rschroll: wassup?
<rschroll> popey: I've managed wedge my developer account somehow.  The first step of the app submission process, it tells me I already have a click package with the same name
<rschroll> I haven't submitted any click packages yet.
<rschroll> I did go through the regular submission process by mistake, but I deleted that submission
<popey> rschroll: I dont think I can help there, sorry. beuno ?
<mitya57> popey: thanks for testing TouchWriter! can you please try to run it from terminal and see if it prints anything when you press Save or Preview?
 * mitya57 supposes that QStandardPaths::writableLocation() returns a location that isn't actually writable
<rschroll> mitya57: There seem to be issues with apparmor and the application itself disagreeing about which directories should be writable
<rschroll> If you're using U1DB, be sure to give it a filename with a .db extension
<rschroll> Otherwise, you may have to set QCoreApplication::organizationName and ::applicationName manually
<popey> mitya57: in a moment, yes
<rschroll> Launchpad bug #1224126 may be relevant
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1224126 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "qtdeclarative5-u1db1.0 should not use ~/.local/share/Qt Project for db files" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224126
<mitya57> rschroll: no, I'm not using U1DB (intentionally) for files storing
<mitya57> do you know if QFileInfo::isWritable() will return the correct value under apparmor?
<rschroll> I don't think it does, but I don't know for sure.
<popey> hmm, i can't start it manually, the aa-exec-click line seems screwy
<popey> Exec=aa-exec-click -p com.ubuntu.developer.mitya57.touchwriter_touchwriter_0.1 -- ./touchwriter
<popey> Can't exec "./touchwriter": No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/aa-exec line 122.
<mitya57> OK, I can just hardcode the ~/.local/share/touchwriter/ directory in the code — that should work, shouldn't it?
<beuno> rschroll, the old and new app submissions aren't connected, AFAICT
<rschroll> beuno: I've managed to screw it up, nonetheless.  (I have this power.)
<rschroll> mitya57: To use the default apparmor permissions, you need to write to ~/.local/share/<APP_PKGNAME>, where <APP_PKGNAME> is the full reverse domain name of your package
<rschroll> Probably com.ubuntu.developer.mitya57.touchwriter, or similar
<rschroll> You can also request additional write privileges in your apparmor profile
<beuno> rschroll, ok, give me a little while and I'll try and sort it out. What's the app name?
<rschroll> beru
<mitya57> rschroll: Ok, thanks! What's the corresponding apparmor permission? Also, am I allowed to read ~/.config/touchwriter.conf?
<randomcpp> can anyone test a click pkg?
<rschroll> beuno: There's nothing else (or at least there should be nothing else) in my account, so if you want to nuke the whole thing and make me start from scratch, that's fine
<rschroll> mitya57: I don't think so.  For the full apparmor rules, check out /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/<APP_PKGNAME>.  Towards the end, it gives a list of places you can read and write
<mitya57> popey: It looks like the previews also didn't work — right? any ideas why?
<popey> mitya57: correct
<mitya57> popey, maybe you can try to run it just by specifying the full path (like /opt/apps.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.mitya57.touchwriter/touchwriter)?
<mitya57> ah, no, I think I guess why that is not working...
<mitya57> ignore that, I'll fix that nwo
<mitya57> *now
<randomcpp> any ubuntu phone dev?
<rschroll> mitya57: I see you're actually writing a fully compiled app.  I suspect (though I'm not sure) that if you set QCoreApplication::organizationName to "" and QCoreApplication::applicationName to the full package name right at the beginning, writableLocation() will work.
<randomcpp> or app policy expert or something like that
<mitya57> rschroll: no, I looked at qstandardpaths_unix.cpp and it parses user-dirs.dirs. Using DataLocation instead of DocumentsLocation should work, though
<mitya57> rschroll: re /var/lib/apparmor/profiles/<APP_PKGNAME>: I can't read that file as I don't have the device :(
 * mitya57 didn't yet manage to run Ubuntu on his Galaxy Note II
<rschroll> mitya57: You can install on the desktop, and you seem to get the same configuration as on the device.
<rschroll> Although maybe only on 13.10.  I've been testing on a 13.10 desktop VM.
<mitya57> rschroll: thanks again, I will try that all
<mitya57> my last question is about this:  "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': ",
<mitya57> Does that mean that I should rename click package from ..._all.click to ..._armhf.click?
<mitya57> or do something else?
<beuno> rschroll, I see you created Beru as a click app, then deleted
<beuno> rschroll, I've set it back to draft, you should see it in: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/
<rschroll> beuno: Thanks a million.  (I went part way through the creation process when the click app store was first announced.  I thought when I abandoned it, it would just vanish.  Then I must have deleted it when I though I was deleting the std app.)
<rschroll> beuno: Wait a sec.  This one is "beruu", which I created when I was trying to troubleshoot.  (And also subsequently deleted.)
<rschroll> (Same name, different package name.  Just to confuse things further.)
<rschroll> beuno: And when I try to change the package name back to "beru", I get the same error as before.
<beuno> rschroll, ok, I'll check again, one min
<rschroll> Thanks.  Sorry for being your Fielding Melish.
<beuno> rschroll, it's ok, we need to iron out all these glitches, so it's good to know about them
<beuno> rschroll, ok!  I foun the real Beru now, see now
<rschroll> beuno: One suggestion -- the error message about already having an app by that name should have a link to that app.  This would have helped me avoid all these issues!
<beuno> rschroll, noted, thanks
<rschroll> beuno: That's the one.  Thanks.
<rschroll> ha!  I forgot about the icon that I scribbled in gimp.
<mefrio> wellsb, ping
<beuno> mefrio, did you see my comment on your app?
<mefrio> beuno, just now. How will you do that?
<mefrio> I mean, aren't judges going to download apps from the store?
<beuno> mefrio, I can sort that out for them, explain that the store is still in beta and we're working out kinks
<mefrio> beuno, ok thank you very much :)
<swordfish> Hello eveyone!... I'm still trying to package my application (C++ & QML) into a click package...  I've followed this guide http://notyetthere.org/?p=316 and I'm able to execute the application on the phone... the problem is with the package, I can't execute the installed version...
<swordfish> I got two icons of the game in the dash but none of them is working... How can I remove the installed app and retry?
<wellsb> mefrio: pong
<mefrio> wellsb, could you test a click package?
<wellsb> Certainly
<mefrio> wellsb, ok let me put it on u1 :)
<mefrio> wellsb, here it is: http://ubuntuone.com/4V8Xz9YWRHuBWvQKdQ7gtU I need to know if you can access the photos in your pictures folder
<randomcpp> beuno, ping
<wellsb> okay.  Let me put some photos in my pictures folder
<randomcpp> wellsb, if you have time do the same with my app http://ubuntuone.com/6zF8D1uf562qYYdrDWLxVr also check if categories are now saved or not
<randomcpp> thank you
<wellsb> randomcpp: Will do
<beuno> randomcpp, pong
<randomcpp> beuno, could you please review my app? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/82/ :)
<beuno> randomcpp, yummy!
<beuno> sure thing
<randomcpp> :D
<wellsb> 82 already?  Wow.  Successful showdown :)
<wellsb> mefrio: I can not read the files in my Pictures folder
<mefrio> wellsb, ok thank you :)
<beuno>     "security_policy_groups_safe (picture_files)": "(MANUAL REVIEW) reserved policy group 'picture_files': Can read and write to picture files. This policy group is reserved for certain applications, such as gallery applications. Developers should typically use the content_exchange policy group and API to access picture files instead."
<randomcpp> wellsb, so if mefrio can't, my app can't too
<beuno> randomcpp, ^
<beuno>     "desktop_Exec (saucybacon)": "absolute path '/usr/bin/qmlscene -I ./modules/ ./app/saucybacon.qml' for Exec given in .desktop file.",
<beuno>     "desktop_Version (saucybacon)": "'0.1' does not match freedesktop.org version '1.0'",
<mefrio> randomcpp, nope man, I can xD
<beuno>     "desktop_validates (saucybacon)": "did not validate: (ValidationError in file '/tmp/clickreview-nywga5/saucybacon.desktop': \n- Key 'Encoding' is deprecated )"
<beuno> randomcpp, ^
<beuno> and finally
<wellsb> randomcpp: Correct, I can't access them in yours either
<beuno>     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': ",
<beuno>     "lint_maintainer_format": "invalid format for maintainer: Giulio Collura",
<beuno>     "lint_package_filename_pkgname_match": "'com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon.saucybacon' != 'com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon' from DEBIAN/control",
<beuno>     "lint_package_filename_version_match": "'0.1.0' != '0.1' from DEBIAN/control"
<beuno> randomcpp, the maintainer needs to be "Your Name <your@email>"
<beuno> randomcpp, I see what happened with the namespace
<beuno> randomcpp, I'll fix that for you
<mefrio> wellsb, can you try now? http://ubuntuone.com/4V8Xz9YWRHuBWvQKdQ7gtU
<randomcpp> ok thanks
<mitya57> beuno: hi, what does "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': " mean?
<randomcpp> beuno, I remove pictures_fles
<randomcpp> beuno, should I upload a new pkg?
<wellsb> randomcpp: Recipes aren't saving at all anymore
<randomcpp> wellsb, are categories saved?
<beuno> randomcpp, yes please
<beuno> randomcpp, the binary, is it arhmhf?
<wellsb> mefrio: u1 is giving me server errors, so i can't get that file right now
<beuno> mitya57, it means the binary doesn't specify what architecture it is
<randomcpp> beuno, yes it is
<mefrio> wellsb, ok no problems
<beuno> randomcpp, k, than you can ignore the architecture one, I've got the namespace one, the rest are all yours. Be sure to bump the version when you upload
<randomcpp>   "desktop_Version (saucybacon)": "'0.1' does not match freedesktop.org version '1.0'", ?
<randomcpp> beuno, ^
<swordfish> beuno, please would you test this package? For some reason it is not working on my phone...  http://ubuntuone.com/38LgWAtEdaLFMeTKElkuQH
<wellsb> mefrio: Try to re-upload your click.  Other u1 links are working for me
<randomcpp> wellsb, I haven't changed anything
<beuno> swordfish, sure
<randomcpp> it should read and save recipes as it did before
<mitya57> beuno: will adding "architecture": "armhf", to manifest.json help?
<rschroll> beuno: Submitted!  Thanks for the help
<beuno> mitya57, it would probably make the error go away, yes
<beuno> rschroll, \o/
<mefrio> wellsb, http://ubuntuone.com/31VMVqde1VdOA3tW8JbFXB
<mitya57> beuno: thank you! will reupload when the build finishes
<beuno>     "desktop_Exec (ubuntu-netwalk)": "found unexpected Exec with architecture 'all': ubuntu-netwalk"
<beuno> swordfish, ^
<beuno> shell scripts don't run confined
<beuno> not sure if that's a shell script or the binary
<beuno> the support for compiled apps isn't quite there yet, a lot of rough edges
<swordfish> beuno, it's the binary... In the desktop i simply wrote the name of the executable...
<randomcpp> beuno, uploaded 0.1.1
<wellsb> mefrio: that link works, but I still can't read pictures folder
<beuno> swordfish, and the app just doesn't run?
<beuno> randomcpp, ack
 * beuno needs to step out for 20
<wellsb> mefrio: The picture is a .png.  Should I try a different one?
<swordfish> beuno... the compiled application worked in its folder (after the compilation)... Then when it is installed it wont...
<mefrio> wellsb, no, .png should work :(
<swordfish> beuno, i tested manually launching the binary from the terminal...
<mefrio> popey, ping
<popey> mefrio: pong
<mefrio> popey, I am still having some problems with reading photos from the pictures folder...could you try this? http://ubuntuone.com/31VMVqde1VdOA3tW8JbFXB
<mefrio> popey, I only need to know if it can read photos from the pictures folder
<popey> ya
<swordfish> beuno, now I'm trying changes in the desktop file... How can I remove the click package from the phone?
<beuno> swordfish, I don't really know, and I don't have a test device handy today
<popey> that's a cjwatson style question
<randomcpp> beuno, what does this mean?  "desktop_Version (saucybacon)": "'0.1.1' does not match freedesktop.org version '1.0'"
<popey> mefrio: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-164523.png
<popey> mefrio: it got a picture from my Pictures folder
<mefrio> popey, ok thank you :) is camera still rotated?
<beuno> randomcpp, that in the .desktop file, it should be 1.0, not your app's version
<popey> mefrio: no
<randomcpp> beuno, ahhhhhhh
<mefrio> popey, ok thank you again :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-164613.png
<randomcpp> thank you :)
<wellsb> mefrio: Is he testing the same version I was testing?
<mefrio> wellsb, yes
<popey> http://ubuntuone.com/31VMVqde1VdOA3tW8JbFXB is what I tested
<wellsb> hmm
<mitya57> popey, beuno: uploaded TouchWriter 1.1, review/testing welcome!
<randomcpp> popey, can you try this please? http://ubuntuone.com/1erx42VGZfdf1jDar0IzCq
<mefrio> clepto, as popey stated the fix I posted for the camera works :)
<popey> heh, one at a time ☻
<popey> mitya57: ok
<popey> mitya57: uploaded where? I don't see it under review
<randomcpp> beuno, how should it be? "desktop_Exec (saucybacon)": "absolute path '/usr/bin/qmlscene -I ./modules/ ./app/saucybacon.qml' for Exec given in .desktop file.",
<beuno> rschroll, reviewed. Unfortunately, I can't approve with the special permission request
<beuno> rschroll, it should be a relative path instead
<mefrio> randomcpp, "qmlscene -I .modules/ app/saucybacon.qml"
<mefrio> *"qmlscene -I modules/ app/saucybacon.qml"
<randomcpp> ok thz
<randomcpp> thx
<mitya57> popey: how can I change the state from Needs information to Pending review?
<popey> mitya57: thats one for beuno
<wellsb> beuno: Any idea when Bug 1215399 will become fix-released, so folk can change the icons shown in the store
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215399 in Software Center Agent "Developer added video url but it didn't appear in USC or apps.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215399
<beuno> mitya57, submit a new vrersion?
<beuno> wellsb, well, we don't expose click apps in apps.ubuntu.com
<beuno> so, I can figure it out, but probably not relevant to your interest?  :)
<mitya57> popey: anyway, here's updating click: http://ubuntuone.com/3KLhlqLpmCTkJWRRx8phys
<rschroll> beuno: So I have to tell users to save their epubs to ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll/beru/Books?
<rschroll> Because that's insane
<mitya57> beuno: I have submitted a new version, but it's still Needs information and popey didn't see it
<wellsb> beuno: Right, but michael.nelson reported Bug 1223513 as a duplicate of that one
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1215399 in Software Center Agent "duplicate for #1223513 Developer added video url but it didn't appear in USC or apps.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1215399
<beuno> rschroll, I think that's what the content hub is for, no?
<rschroll> beuno: Is it just the write access that's the problem
<beuno> mitya57, what's the URL to your app?
<wellsb> ahh, I see.  scratch that previous comment
<randomcpp> beuno, bumped to 0.1.2
<rschroll> bueno: Don't know about the content hub.  I asked on the security list and got pointed to a youtube video
<mitya57> beuno: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/81/
<beuno> rschroll, we're still ironing out the app development process, so don't panic if your usecase isn't addressed, we'll make sure it's addressed
<mitya57> note that the version in click mismatches the version on myapps because otherwise I was getting 500 error while uploading
<mitya57> i.e. https://plus.google.com/u/0/112114577111064174226/posts/ijRukyX7wpB
<beuno> mitya57, reviewed, one small detail pending
<beuno> mitya57, ah  :)  we need that fixed
<beuno> mitya57, bump the version, that's probably why you're getting the 500
<beuno> I need to leave for a few hours in 10
<mitya57> I'll try to bump and reupload now
<beuno> nobody panic if their app is stuck in the queue, all you need is for to be submitted, not approved
<rschroll> beuno: Would read access to ~/Books be okay, with beru saving files to some private location?
<beuno> randomcpp, still see the absolute path in 0.1.2
<rschroll> Or is all access to the home directory verboten
<beuno> rschroll, yeah, I think apps shouldn't be reading directly outside of their folder, but rather using APIs
<rschroll> beuno: Do these API exist?
<mitya57> beuno: uploaded a new version with fixed number
<randomcpp> beuno, in the Icon field no the Exec
<randomcpp> right?
<wellsb> It doesn't look like Bug 1220552 will be fixed in libaccounts-glib in time for the showdown.  mardy, is the team still having issues with jenkins?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1220552 in libaccounts-glib (Ubuntu Saucy) "App Armor denies access, despite appropriate security policy groups in manifest" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1220552
<randomcpp> testers -> http://ubuntuone.com/6qiY4K1GZIcughhMiBupM8
<beuno> randomcpp, still, same absolute path in the Exec of the .desktop file
<beuno> mitya57, looking
<beuno> rschroll, I don't know, they either already do or are in progress
<randomcpp> beuno, how should it look like?
<beuno> mitya57, I still see 1.1?
<randomcpp> just qmlscene?
<beuno> randomcpp, as I said, it needs to be a relative path
<beuno> yes, all relative paths
<randomcpp> beuno like this -> Exec=qmlscene -I modules/ app/saucybacon.qml
<beuno> randomcpp, I think so, yes
<beuno> now, I need to go for a few hours
<beuno> will check back later!
<mitya57> beuno: now it's 1.1 everywhere (in app, in manifest and on website), what's wrong?
<mitya57> no more beuno? popey ^
<swordfish> popey, please you are my last resource... I've tried really everything... Can you tell me what's wrong with this package? http://ubuntuone.com/2l7VDUZKr1mGNaJK3LzIkw
<wellsb> I think I read somewhere about how app updates work for now, but I'm not sure where I saw that.  Does anybody have more info?  Will apps show up in the store again if an update is available, or what?
<Zuardi> popey: thanks for reviewing, I don't know how to reproduce your bug on my development environments, the app shouldn't be confined, like it isn't if you open the same html on a web browser http://counter.fabricio.pagekite.me/app.html
<Zuardi> poopey in both qmlscene and cordova-ubuntu it opens fullscreen, do you have any tips?
<Zuardi> also, long-touch *should* open a context menu, it work on all my desktop browsers, all my android mobile browsers both webkit and gecko (browser, chrome, chrome beta and firefox mobile nightly)
<Zuardi> but long touch doesnt look like working on qmlscene and cordova-ubuntu… should I worry that this won't work on a device as well?
<Zuardi> as for tap performance, it should be better on 0.4.0
<popey> Zuardi: the developer of Beru (rschroll) had a similar issue with html rendering in a small window. He may be able to help as he fixed his app
<Zuardi> if anyone could test if long-touch is working or not for me, I would really apreciate, here is a recent click package: http://ubuntuone.com/487DLNZKlhltumqcuM2tcb
<popey> Zuardi: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/commit/edbed27485fb8175465f195c139e961a4b96a13d <- that commit may help you
<popey> Zuardi: I'll test now
<Zuardi> rschroll ping
<Zuardi> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<popey> (I am not a developer so forgive me if it's not much use)
<swordfish> popey, please when you have time... Can you take a look to this http://ubuntuone.com/2l7VDUZKr1mGNaJK3LzIkw
<popey> swordfish: sure, after I check out Zuardi's app
<swordfish> popey, thx...
<Zuardi> popey: from that commit it looks like a simple fix \o/ (I am indeed using initial-scale=1 ) that's something from iOS previous works i guess…
<popey> oh great!
<popey> Zuardi: single tapping still seems very hit-and-miss
<Zuardi> popey: bummer :(
<popey> oh, my bad
<Zuardi> it is so smooth on my devices (without the cordova wrapping…) you have no idea :)
<popey> you have to tap on the left or right side of the counter?
<popey> I was tapping the middle
<Zuardi> popey: yes, I made the hit area smaller (25% on each corner)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-180025.png
<popey> double tapping made it zoom in ☻
<Zuardi> I did this because 50% was getting in the way of scrolling sometimes on android
<Zuardi> popey: nice feedback! I'll see if I can trap those touch events with a preventDefault
<randomcpp> popey, can you test this http://ubuntuone.com/5uGrap3Jg0tS2WKCAlFAEI
<Zuardi> popey: hmm, that (i) button shouldnt be appearing on latest versions…
<popey> randomcpp: sure, after swordfish
<popey> Zuardi: i appear to have two versions installed
<popey> will clear out and try again in a bit
<randomcpp> I need you to check if recipes are persistent, categories are persistent, search downloads images and if it's possible to include local images in a recipe. Also export as pdf should be checked. Thanks a lot :D
<popey> np
<popey> I have to say it's jolly good fun trying out all these apps ☻
<Zuardi> popey: ok, thanks, don't worry too much tough, please review the others, I still have lots to do before the next updates :)
<popey> swordfish: netwalk is yours?
<swordfish> popey, yep...
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-180544.png
<popey> what do I do? ☻
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-180556.png  oops
<popey> didn't notice it had rotated, but the fact that it did fine is good ☻
<swordfish> That's the same problem I had... Debugging it it tells that there is a conflict with local storage versions...
<popey> swordfish: i don't actually know what the app is supposed to do, sorry.
<swordfish> On the pc everything works fine, and the same launching directly the binaries on the phone...
<swordfish> You should see a grid of cells that you can rotate and a sort of energy flowing! .. In theory :) ...
<popey> Oh, I know the kind of game
<popey> I love those!
<popey> like "net" from Simon Tathams games?
<popey> http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/puzzles/java/net.html
<popey> ?
<swordfish> yeah that it... :D
<popey> I used to play that on my Palm Pilot!
<popey> randomcpp: yours is saucy bacon right? I am just getting a white screen when I start it at the moment
<swordfish> the idea I had was to make remakes of popular games!... We always need them... :D
<popey> Oh I completely agree!
<randomcpp> popey, what?
<nik90_> randomcpp: me too ^^ (white screen)
<swordfish> So what do you think I can do to overcome those issue?
<clepto> mefrio, ok, I'll check the code agaian
<clepto> rschroll, ping
<randomcpp> it used to work popey nik90_
<swordfish> Other than using a deb package? (Which of course would solve everything)
<popey> swordfish: tricky, I'm not a developer so not sure
<randomcpp> nik90_, try this one http://ubuntuone.com/6qiY4K1GZIcughhMiBupM8
<popey> randomcpp: is that the one I just tested?
<randomcpp> an older one
<popey> ah
<popey> hi nik90_
<clepto> mefrio, ping
<nik90_> popey: hi :)
<nik90_> randomcpp: testing now
<mefrio> clepto, pong
 * popey flashes his phone clean again
 * mefrio thinks that popey has flashed it's phone a hundred of times in this weekend
<nik90_> popey: if I use click_n_run on a older click package, will it overwrite the existing install?
<clepto> mefrio, nevermind, I put the fix in the wrong place last time! thanks for the fix
<popey> nik90_: an excellent question! (no idea)
<mefrio> clepto, ok :)
<popey> i suspect you'll end up with two installs
<popey> in /opt/click....  with current pointing to the older one?
<clepto> I was out for the last 4 hours, did you had a breathrough regarding write to files and create dirs??
<clepto> breakthrough*
<mitya57> popey: any update on reviewing touchwriter? now the version 1.1 everywhere (in app, in manifest and on website)
<popey> mitya57: yeah, lemme try again now I have re-flashed my phone
<popey> it was getting a bit messy!
<clepto> randomcpp, ping
<mitya57> thanks popey!
<popey> np
<randomcpp> clepto, png
<clepto> randomcpp, did you find how to create dirs?
<nik90_> randomcpp: which was the newest's version? 1.0.3?
<randomcpp> 1.0.4
<randomcpp> clepto, nope
<randomcpp> no progress on that side
<randomcpp> now I'm writing a database on mu own
<randomcpp> to get rid of u1db
<nik90_> randomcpp: the 2nd file u asked me to test was 1.0.3?
<mrqtros> Hi folks!
<randomcpp> yep nik90_
<mrqtros> I have problem while trying to put my app in software center.
<mrqtros> Only one issue left.
<mrqtros>     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<mrqtros> How can I specify arch of my binary? :)
<mrqtros> popey ping
<clepto> nik90_, because we cannot create dirs in phone, adding pictures to notes will note work, what do you suggest to? Add a label to inform the judges if the clicked images or you can tell me them?
<mitya57> mrqtros: "architecture": "armhf", in manifest
<clepto> not work*
<mrqtros> mitya57 in root section?
<mitya57> mrqtros: yes
<nik90_> clepto: wait so you cannot create images due to permission issues is it? But don't you get one directory with write permissions? Can't you save images into that folder?
<clepto> nik90_, which is that directory?
<clepto> nik90_, I could try, just tell me the dir
<nik90_> clepto: I am not sure which dir it is..but I thought beuno or someone else was talking about it
<clepto> beuno, do you know? ^
<nik90_> clepto: surely all your databases are being saved by your app into a directory where you have write access
<mrqtros> mitya57 big thanks! :)
<nik90_> otherwise your notes would not be permanent
<clepto> nik90_, that location is /home/chris/.local/share/Qt Project/QtQmlViewer
<clepto> nik90_, I don't find it good idea to store them there
<mrqtros> popey, if you are here - can you review my app again? :) I've fixed last issue :)
<mrqtros> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/78/
<nik90_> popey: would it be possible to get jdstrand here to provide some info on where data can be stored on the phone?
<popey> have pm'ed him, but don't know if he's around
<nik90_> mrqtros: what's your app?
<popey> mitya57: sorry, got a link to the latest version?
<popey> nik90_: YaD
<popey> "Unofficial Yandex.Disk client"
<nik90_> ah okay
 * popey goes to put kids to bed, back soon
<mrqtros> popey, yep, YaD :) All is ok now? :)
<mitya57> popey: http://ubuntuone.com/24NywvCZXYDwrXhOlDoMAV
<mitya57> anyone else who can approve apps: ^
<clepto> nik90_, you believe I should store pictures to db paths for now?
<wellsb> clepto: That's a common directory that all apps can write to, so I'm not sure that's a good idea.  Other apps could probably overwrite your pictures
<clepto> wellsb, do you have something to suggest?
<clepto> wellsb, I'll store pictures inside a folder named cnotes, I don't it will be override
<wellsb> I guess that's the best you can do for now
<clepto> wellsb, can I write to .local/share?
<mitya57> clepto: you can write to ~/.local/share/{your_app_reverse_domain_name}
<clepto> mitya57, is that verified?
<randomcpp> clepto, pm me is it works
<mitya57> I think that was documented somewhere
<randomcpp> if*
<clepto> randomcpp, ok
<clepto> mitya57, can you find it?
<clepto> wellsb, nik90_ popey ?? ^
<mitya57> clepto: I don't think so :(
<wellsb> clepto: I'm not sure.  Perhaps jdstrand or mardy can chime in
<clepto> you can try
<clepto> give a sec to make a package
<popey> It's documented on the mailing list. https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg03861.html
<popey> that lists the folders you can write to
<mrqtros> nik90_ how it is going? :)
<clepto> randomcpp, ^
 * popey installs YaD
<clepto> randomcpp, wait to check for sure
<nik90_> mrqtros: good..hectic :)
<popey> YaD doesn't launch here
<randomcpp> clepto, check check chek
<randomcpp> ;)
<randomcpp> I'm quite busy atm
<nik90_> randomcpp, clepto: check popey's ubuntu-phone mailing list link ^^
<nik90_> provides nice overview of where to save data
<nik90_> popey: when I tried installing saucybacon, I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/6111366/
<nik90_> popey: is that okay. I still see it in the dash. But I get a white screen on load
<popey> same here
<randomcpp> nik90_, so should I use ~/.config/saucybacon instead of ~/.config/SaucyBacon ?
<popey> that last line is a red herring IMO
<nik90_> popey: okay
<nik90_> randomcpp: to save what? pictures or settings?
<randomcpp> atm both
<nik90_> randomcpp: also the APP_PKGNAME refers to the name field in your manifest file.
<randomcpp> maybe I'll move pics to local/share
<nik90_> randomcpp: technically you would go about saving setting in the .config and other data in the .local/share/AppName folder
<randomcpp> nik90_, so it's com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon
<nik90_> randomcpp: but due to lack of time, just save it to .local/share/App_Pkgname
<nik90_> randomcpp: yes then that's what you should use
<rschroll> people worried about filesystem access: I think I just worked this out with Beru.  See this commit for details: https://github.com/rschroll/beru/commit/bc2d79accb4b775e1a228a034b87756543de06c2
<mrqtros> popey again? :(
<randomcpp> nik90_, I don't know why it doesn't install
<mrqtros> popey so what is the problem now? :(
<popey> mrqtros: lemme try manual start
<popey> wish i could make it programmatically manually launch the app each time
<nik90_> rschroll: so where do your file save the ebooks?
<nik90_> rschroll: also I havent tried your app yet :P. Got links?
<rschroll> The key is to set QCoreApplication::setOrganizationName("") and QCoreApplication::setApplicationName("com.whatever.appname").  The  QStandardPaths::writableLocation gives the right place.
<popey> not quite got the grep fu to find /home/phablet/.local/share/applications/ blah desktop file
<mrqtros> popey all was ok before I've added "architecture" : "armhf"
<popey> com.ubuntu.developer.qtros.yad_YaD_0.7.desktop
<popey> capital letter in desktop filename not good...
<mitya57> popey: please review https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/81/
<popey> kk
<nik90_> mitya57: what is your app?
<mitya57> nik90_: touchwriter
<nik90_> mitya57: oh yeah..
<rschroll> nik90_: They're hidden in ~/.local/blah/blah/blah, which is terrible for the user.  But I guess we have to protect the poor things from the big bad internet...
<rschroll> (I'm not happy with this.  Does it show?)
<nik90_> mitya57: I have seen it on g+.
<mitya57> :)
<clepto> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<popey> rschroll: its not the internet we're protecting people from
<popey> rschroll: it's other developer apps.
<nik90_> rschroll: From a mobile user perspective, they are not going to go through the filesystem and open a ebook manually. They will most likely open it using your app.
<clepto> popey, try to add an image, you know how :P
<nik90_> rschroll: so this is okay ;)
<popey> we don't want Developer B tramping all over files from App A
<popey> clepto: k
<mrqtros> popey on last review I received only one problem: "found binaries for architecture 'all':". I've fixed it via "architecture" : "armhf", and now app doesn't launch? :(
<clepto> popey, also tell me if camera orientation is correct
<rschroll> Which means that I get lock-in, since no one else can write a better epub reader than works with the epubs Beru has.
<rschroll> Maybe I should be glad for this, but it makes me feel dirty
<popey> AHH!
<rschroll> This isn't the UNIX way
<popey> Yad now starts
<popey> it just takes a long time on my device
<nik90_> rschroll: agreed, but come on this is version 1.0 and things are changing constantly. So we try to do what's best atm
<popey> mrqtros: anything in particular I should test in YaD?
<mrqtros> popey strange, there are now any heavy operations on start ... But I can use "Loader" for version 1.0.
<mrqtros> popey no, I want your review at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/78/  :)))
<popey> heh
<mrqtros> popey I simply want to put my app in store before App Showdown deadline
<popey> ok
<mrqtros> popey it is port, so all C++ code is fully tested :) On MeeGo it was v2.0
<popey> Bounced it back.
<mrqtros> popey I really don't know how to fix it :(
<popey> mrqtros: damnit, mistake
<popey> mrqtros: re-submit
<rschroll> nik90_, popey, and anyone else who wants to test: version 0.9.1 with filesystem restrictions:http://rschroll.github.io/beru/assets/com.ubuntu.developer.rschroll.beru_0.9.1_arm.click
<mrqtros> popey do you mean that I should resubmit it? :)
<popey> yes mrqtros
<rschroll> Note that it will give confusing errors if you try to open files you had previously added
<mrqtros> popey moment :)
<popey> my bad
<mitya57> popey: "found binaries for architecture 'all': " ← again? I do have architecture set in manifest...
<clepto> mitya57, try recompiling
<mrqtros> popey I've got "Server error: Upload failed due to an Server error. Details: INTERNAL SERVER ERROR code 500." :D
<mrqtros> popey I am unlucky :)))
<popey> haha
<popey> i just managed to move it to in review
<popey> silly website
<popey> mitya57: sorry, I am just a stupid bot, running a script which tells me that error ☹
<mitya57> Does the server have outdated touchwriter? Reuploading now.
<mrqtros> popey done! :) Try it please again :)
<nik90_> rschroll: I installed your app
<popey> mrqtros: 0.8.1?
<mrqtros> yep
<popey> k
<nik90_> rschroll: I got the info, but when I press okay, nothing happens
<nik90_> rschroll: I am still stuck in that info dialog
<popey> mrqtros: same ☹     "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<rschroll> nik90_: hmm.  that's a failure mode I haven't seen
<nik90_> rschroll: I think it is my issue. rebooting phone
<mrqtros> popey have can I fix it? :( I already included "architecture" field in manifest
<clepto> mrqtros, did you try to recompile?
<mrqtros> mitya57 can you provide me with example of your manifest? :)
<mrqtros> clepto recompile what? :)
<mrqtros> clepto I hope that C++ plugin is ok
<mitya57> popey: reuploaded 1.2, now should be better
<clepto> mrqtros, your c++ plugin
<mrqtros> clepto app is running ok, just simply problem in manifest
<clepto> mrqtros, run where? pc
<mrqtros> "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<clepto> ?
<mrqtros> clepto no no, popey recently tested it on his device :)
<clepto> oh ok
<mrqtros> I need to fix error above
<clepto> popey, test images, it will take a minute :)
<mitya57> sorry, network lags
<mrqtros> mitya57 I still get error even with "architecture" : "armhf"
<mrqtros> Anyone can tell me how to set architecture in my package? :) I've done all like in http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/tutorials/getting-started/creating-click-packages-with-cpp-extensions/ and still get errors on review.
<nik90_> rschroll: it works!!!!!!!
<rschroll> nik90_: Great!  Thanks for testing.
<nik90_> rschroll: so I downloaded a ebook from project gutenberg, (sherlock holmes) starting reading it.. nice work!
<nik90_> rschroll: I love the page animatiion
<rschroll> I can't take credit for that -- the wonderful Monocle library is doing all the heavy lifting of displaying the epub
<mrqtros> popey is it possible to fix this warning if noone knows how? :D
<randomcpp> nik90, http://ubuntuone.com/0Lf3oA6Xg19NjJAypv7h5u nik90_
<randomcpp> try this one please
<popey> mrqtros: excellent question
<popey> beuno: you about?
<mitya57> mrqtros: I now get it again, as well :(
<nik90_> rschroll: so basically you proved that your app has access to .local/share/App_name
<nik90_> clepto: ^^
<mrqtros> popey just try to understand me :) I simply want to participate in Showdown, and deadline is really near
<nik90_> randomcpp: sure
<clepto> nik90_, could you test? http://ubuntuone.com/7GWydcSVwJaboXQ85hrkfj i need to see if it works for me too
<nik90_> clepto: after randomcpp
<clepto> ok
<randomcpp> nik90_, I should have fixed the directory bug
<mrqtros> popey and I can't due to simple warning line in store ... Seems that I am unlucky :(
<popey> mrqtros: i completely understand your frustration
<mitya57> it's very unfortunate that the process is not documented and we should figure out how to fix that ourselves
<randomcpp> now files are written to ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon
<rschroll> nik90_: Yes.
 * mitya57 still waits a review from popey (though probably I'll go to bed after that — will have to wake up at ~2.30 utc tomorrow)
<rschroll> But if you try to access this though QStandardPaths::writableLocation(), it doesn't work by default b/c the organization and appliation name are those of qmlscene
<rschroll> So you have to set those manually.
<mrqtros> popey it is not possible to pass review with that warning? :(
<randomcpp> rschroll, use QStandardPaths::GenericDataLocation
<randomcpp> then append you app name
<randomcpp> from the manifest
<clepto> randomcpp, +1
<popey> mrqtros: lemme test it some more and then yeah, I'll pass it
<clepto> used the same
<popey> mitya57: one moment
<nik90_> randomcpp, clepto: Give me 5 minutes, I am reflashing phone since I previously installed your app which makes testing newer version difficult
<clepto> ok
<nik90_> randomcpp,clepto: I am assuming both of you fixed the directory stuff rite?
<clepto> nik90_, yes
<nik90_> randomcpp, clepto: If you want to fix additional stuff, go ahead
<randomcpp> nik90_, I hope so
<clepto> nik90_, if it works I'll something else too, I need to see if it works first
<nik90_> clepto: okay
<rschroll> randomcpp: That's another way to do it.  It'd be nice if writableLocation worked, though, so you don't have to hardcode the package name into the program
<mrqtros> popey my app package is pretty simple and clear - qml files, *.json files and one folder with my c++ extension: libYadPlugin.so and qmldir. That is all.
<mrqtros> popey I have no any idea how to  specify arch for that binary :(
<mrqtros> popey google says nothing :(
<popey> I am inclined to think that we should approve apps which are failing that test should be let through
<popey> gimmie 5 mins
<clepto> mrqtros, why don't you try to recompile? maybe it works
<popey> ooh, saving in TouchWriter works now!
<mitya57> popey: yay! thanks!
<popey> approved
<popey> mrqtros: approved
<popey> beru next
<mrqtros> popey thanks!!! :))
<mitya57> popey: thanks! you are hero! :)
<popey> np
<mrqtros> popey I am pretty happy :)))
<popey> thanks for your patience guys!
<rschroll> popey: Hang on five minutes - I've a little UI fix coming
<popey> And good luck!
<popey> rschroll: ok
<randomcpp> kalikiana, super ping
<nik90_> randomcpp: sry, white screen on load :(
<popey> which app nik90_ ?
<randomcpp> nik90_, I don't know
<randomcpp> I haven't changed anythin
<popey> oh, saucy
<randomcpp> nik90_, it used to work for someone
<nik90_> popey: may be the desktop file is looking at wrong location? (saucybacon)
<popey> lemme take a look
 * nik90_ tries cnote quickly now
<clepto> nik90_, try to add an image
<randomcpp> popey, http://ubuntuone.com/0Lf3oA6Xg19NjJAypv7h5u
<popey> randomcpp: i have ~/Downloads/com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon_1.0.5_unknown.click from the site.. is that the right one?
<popey> oh, com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon_1.0.5_all.click looks better
 * popey tries that
<randomcpp> yes
<randomcpp> that's him
<popey> ok, testing
<rschroll> popey: This one has one more button, so it must be better.
<popey> hah
<popey> i love the icon
<popey> Is that one from Lucas?
<randomcpp> yep :)
<popey> sweet
<randomcpp> he's a genius
<popey> root      1979  0.0  0.0   1312   232 ?        S    18:42   0:00 sleep 59
<popey> just what you want to see on a phone
<popey> sheesh
<popey> white screen here too... hmm
<clepto> nik90_, don't tell me white screen too :P
<popey> QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display
<popey> hmmm
<randomcpp> popey, the only thing I've changed it's in the .desktop  Exec field
 * rschroll goes for a walk, but will happily read feedback on return
<randomcpp> it was /usr/bin/qmlscene
<nik90_> clepto: yup works :)
<randomcpp> now it's qmlscene
<clepto> nik90_, you can see the images??
<randomcpp> with all the arguments ofc
<nik90_> clepto: so I tried the camera, it saved the image to the note. I restart the app and see the saved note along with its images.
<clepto> nik90_, does camera orientation is correct?
<clepto> nik90_, perfect
<popey> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon/1.0.5/app/saucybacon.qml:23 plugin cannot be loaded for module "SaucyBacon": Cannot load library /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon/1.0.5/modules/SaucyBacon/libSaucyBaconPlugin.so: (libQt5Script.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<nik90_> clepto: althought there was one small bug about the camera
<clepto> ?
<nik90_> clepto: the live preview had the correct orientation but the saved image was off 90 degrees
<clepto> hm
<randomcpp> popey, o.O
<clepto> nik90_, I'll find a fix for that
<clepto> nik90_, thanks!!
<nik90_> clepto: also, I clicked capture without setting title, when I did that, the buttons went off screen
<nik90_> clepto: they are 10% visible, so I managed to click it
<randomcpp> ahhh
<randomcpp> popey, can you install a pkg?
<nik90_> clepto: also i am unable to edit/update a existing note. The apply button does nothing
<randomcpp> qt5script isn't installed by default
<nik90_> clepto: scratch that previous bug. I can successfully edit/update a note.
<clepto> nik90_, pff, don't scare me man
<popey> randomcpp: libqt5script5 ?
<randomcpp> yes!
<nik90_> clepto: hehe
<popey> I can, but users can't
<popey> lemme install to test
<clepto> nik90_, will be here for the next couple of hours?
<nik90_> clepto: going to have dinner now, but be back in 30 minutes.
<clepto> nik90_, ok!
<nik90_> popey: how are things with saucybacon?
<nik90_> so the status as of now is that Beru and CNotes can save stuff consistently (along with camera images)
<nik90_> clepto: please share the fixes with randomcpp so that he can fix them on his side as well.
<nik90_> good luck guys!
<popey> nik90_: just installing a dependancy
<clepto> nik90_, randomcpp did the same thing with me, GenericDataLocation and append name
<clepto> nik90_, thanks!
<popey> nik90_: you using cdimage-touch on your device, right?
<popey> randomcpp: installing libqt5script5 didn't fix it, might be something else missing.. one moment
<popey> ooh, starts from command line
<popey> randomcpp: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-195451.png
<randomcpp> cgreat
<randomcpp> that's something:p
<popey> yeah ☻
<randomcpp> can you edit the .desktop from there?
<popey> sure
<popey> \o/ wedge phone
<popey> "adb reboot" is probably the most used command on my laptop right now
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6111814/ #3, surprised it's not more
<randomcpp> try to change qmlscene to /usr/bin/qmlscene
<randomcpp> that's stupid
<randomcpp> or
<randomcpp> no
<randomcpp> qmlscene -I ./modules/ ./app/saucybacon.qml
<popey> ooh!
<randomcpp> guessing ..
<popey> now I have rebooted (and having libqt5script5 installed) it runs from the icon
<popey> so no need to do any of that
<popey> just need to have libqt5script5 installed for it to work
<randomcpp> good
<popey> which is a bit of a problem. I don't know if we "need" to put that in the base image
<randomcpp> click doesn't support dependencies
<popey> sure, but it could be that the package is needed by other apps
<popey>  in which case it could be argued it should be part of the base install
<popey> I'll file a bug
<randomcpp> thank you
<randomcpp> :)
<popey> np
<randomcpp> popey, could you check if everything works?
<randomcpp> now the directories should be ok
<popey> ya, one mo
<popey> randomcpp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1225749 confirm that
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1225749 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "libqt5script5 should be in the base image" [Undecided,New]
<randomcpp> done
<popey> randomcpp: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-200453.png http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-200501.png http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-200506.png http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-200510.png
<popey> one thing I couldn't capture, wasn't quick enough
<popey> the "loading recipe please wait" text is too wide for the screen
<popey> it crops off the left and right
<randomcpp> popey, I know
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-200607.png
<popey> k
<popey> nice app!
<randomcpp> I'll add a line break
<randomcpp> when it works it looks nice :)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-200634.png
<popey> man this is great!
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-200743.png I can't get to the last one on the screen here
<randomcpp> :)
<popey> if I pull up it snaps back down
<randomcpp> strage
<randomcpp> strange*
<randomcpp> popey, you're right
<popey> looks like it needs a bit of padding at the bottom
<randomcpp> easy to fix
<popey> cool
<randomcpp> thanks again :)
<popey> np
<popey> I forsee myself using this particular app!
<randomcpp> that's because I've added the "Powered by.." label
<popey> Note: I am not a judge on the contest :D
<popey> ahhh, that nudged it down
<popey> that's nicely done, the attribution. clear and not offensively big
<randomcpp> popey, when a recipe is being download, what should the waiting message be?
<popey> Hm.
<randomcpp> popey, they told me they would give me a extra free api calls :D
<popey> heh
<randomcpp> they liked my app
<popey> "Please wait.. \n Serving up your recipe." ?
<popey> remove "your"
<randomcpp> "Please wait.. \n Serving up recipe."
<randomcpp> ?
<popey> yeah.
<popey> What do you think?
<randomcpp> I'm not good at English, but it sounds good
<clepto> randomcpp, where are you from?
<randomcpp> Italy
<popey> I thought "serving" would be nice as it's food related ☻
<clepto> randomcpp, neighbor :D
<randomcpp> clepto, France?
<clepto> nik90_, I don't its possible to fix camera rotation with qml
<clepto> randomcpp, Greece :)
<clepto> nik90_, don't think*
<randomcpp> popey, are recipes and categories persistent?
<randomcpp> is camera rotated correctly?
<popey> oh, I didnt realise it did camera stuff
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-202130.png
<popey> randomcpp: when editing the recipe text, you can't see the field, because the on screen keyboard obscures it
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-202329.png
<popey> randomcpp: categories are not persistent
<popey> randomcpp: i deleted a recipe I made, but instead of deleting, I have a star next to it
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-202519.png
<popey> deleted the sloppy joes one, now I have two with stars.. http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-202557.png
<jGleitz> Guys, I really would like to know how to upload my package! See https://plus.google.com/112114577111064174226/posts/ijRukyX7wpB
<popey> jGleitz: Is it the hyphen in your name?
<jGleitz> I don’ know
<popey> dont recall seeing any apps go in which had hyphenated names of developers
<popey> me either ☻
<jGleitz> I’ll try
<jGleitz> But I can only change that in the package
<popey> thats a question for beuno (already tagged on that G+ conversation)
<jGleitz> Omitting the hyphen in the package doesn’t solve this
<jGleitz> But thanks
 * popey spies a new beru icon
<randomcpp> popey, I don't know how to fix the keyboard bug
<randomcpp> popey, you can't delete recipes properly atm
<popey> i think some have nudged the content up when the kb appears. nik90_ may have seen other apps doing it
<randomcpp> u1db bug
<popey> ok
<randomcpp> I'll hide the button
<randomcpp> :(
<randomcpp> popey, saucybacon has been published :)
<popey> indeed ☻
<popey> Queue now empty \o/
<randomcpp> popey, are recipes persistent?
<randomcpp> I don't know why categories aren't
<popey> yes
<jGleitz> What shall we do? How can we participate as we cannot upload the click package?
<randomcpp> popey, run: ls ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.developer.gcollura.saucybacon please
<randomcpp> nik90_, ping
<popey> imgs  sb-recipes.db
<popey> jGleitz: gimmie a download of the .click package
<randomcpp> o.O
<jGleitz> I’ll do that soon. Doing the last polish
<jGleitz> Or is it important to do that now?
<popey> give me current state to run our checks against
<popey> then you will have some feedback
<popey> you dont want to submit last min and find errors
<popey> and I can make sure nik90_ and the other judges know that we can take your submission even if the website is broken
<popey> I'll be around till the contest closes in a few hours
<randomcpp> popey, when an app is closed, is it killed right?
<popey> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ date -u
<popey> Sun Sep 15 19:51:07 UTC 2013
<popey> 2 hours 10 mins ☻
<popey> randomcpp: yes
<randomcpp> so destructor may be not called correctly?
<popey> correct
<popey> you are not the first to discover this ☹
<randomcpp> popey, I think it's a serious bug :/
<popey> no.. thats not right... 4 hours 10 mins!
<popey> randomcpp: I agree.
<randomcpp> should I look for a workaround?
<popey> i dont see any open bugs yet
<popey> can you save at other points?
<popey> but this is a platform issue IMO
<randomcpp> popey, I don't know where to save
<randomcpp> there should be a sb-settings.json in the dir I told you
<popey> ah.
<randomcpp> I could set that each time a recipe is saved or a search completed the settings.json is saved, but it's really tedious and redundant
<popey> I hope that nik90_ and the other judges will be fair given the sdk isn't "done" yet.
<clepto> popey, me too
<randomcpp> popey, I can reproduce your bug if I call xkill on the app windows
<randomcpp> window*
<randomcpp> popey, u1db isn't done either :/
<randomcpp> I have some serious bugs with that
<jGleitz> popey: Thank you very much for your help!
<popey> jGleitz: no problem
<jGleitz> Here is the click package: http://ubuntuone.com/1aInoLCfsh0Pmc2cq0gqUe
 * popey clicks
<popey> (lol)
<popey> no errors, only one warning jGleitz
<popey>     "desktop_Comment_boilerplate (geldliste)": "Comment uses SDK boilerplate 'My project description'"
<popey> pretty good going ☻
<jGleitz> popey: Good to hear :) Will update the project description.
<mzanetti> popey: hey, what does this exactly mean?  "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<popey> jGleitz: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-210551.png
<popey> jGleitz: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-210621.png
<jGleitz> popey: Thanks! Not the best layout planing we did there. What’s the size of the screen in grid units?
<popey> jGleitz: no clue, it's a Nexus 4 ⍨
<popey> mzanetti: great question.
<popey> mzanetti: (pass)
<randomcpp> popey, is there any judge to ask about how sdk related bugs are treated?
<popey> mzanetti: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-210758.png ☻
<popey> randomcpp: nik90_ ☻
<clepto> randomcpp, you use camera too right?
<mzanetti> popey: should I see anything special on that screenshot?
<popey> nope ☻
<popey> just playing with the app
<popey> taking a very long journey ☻
<mzanetti> ah :)
<randomcpp> clepto, yep
 * mzanetti doesn't know how to make screenshots on the phone
<randomcpp> popey, have you tried camera and photo loading?
<popey> mzanetti: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~popey/+junk/phablet-flash-wrapper/view/head:/screenshot.sh
<clepto> randomcpp, did you use cameraState, flash.mode etc?
<clepto> do*
<randomcpp> I use cameraState to enable/disable camera
<popey> randomcpp: yes, i pasted a screenshot earlier
 * randomcpp missed it
<popey> randomcpp: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-202130.png
<popey> i have taken a lot of pictures of my keyboard :D
<randomcpp> yay camera is rotated correctly :D
<randomcpp> popey, nice laptop :)
<clepto> randomcpp, video output maybe, but actually photos I think not
<popey> ☻
<clepto> randomcpp, same problem here
<clepto> popey, could you confirm?
<popey> confirm what?
<clepto> popey, that pictures from saucybacon are rotated
<clepto> popey, actually pictures, not previews
<popey> clepto: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-202130.png
<clepto> thats the actually picture?
<popey> that's with the camera on
<clepto> not a preview from camera?
<popey> yeah, preview
<clepto> snap a picture
<popey> k
<clepto> then look at actual picture
<popey> hmm
<popey> pic doesn't end up in recipe
<popey> the picture freezes for a moment but doesn't seem to save
<clepto> randomcpp, ^
<randomcpp> popey, yay another policy related bug :)
<randomcpp> photos took with camera are saved in ~/Pictures
<randomcpp> the app can't write there
<clepto> randomcpp, save them in .local/share/mplamplampla for now
<randomcpp> clepto, not that easy
<clepto> randomcpp, oh
<randomcpp> camera.imageCapture.setCaptureLocation wants a filename
<randomcpp> not a location/directory
<clepto> randomcpp, yes, so?
<clepto> randomcpp, create random filename if thats a problem
<randomcpp> you need to generate a new original filename each time a photo is saved
<randomcpp> Math.random isn't so random
<clepto> randomcpp, where do you get the image from?
<randomcpp> ?
<popey> can you not create a photo using yyyy-mm-dd-hh-mm-ss ?
<clepto> randomcpp, ask the user to add a title
<clepto> thats what i'm doing
<randomcpp> popey, filename must be set *before* the photo is taken
<randomcpp> I can write the image to /tmp
<randomcpp> then move the img to another directory and change the filename
<randomcpp> should work this way
<clepto> popey, could you test please? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<randomcpp> can I write to /tmp?
<clepto> popey, go to the image dialog (where you snap a picture) and tell me if buttons are good or offset
<clepto> beuno, ping
<clepto> popey, ping ping ping!!! sorry but really need you :P
<clepto> nik90_, I don't think I can fix the bug with images
<randomcpp> popey, does export as pdf work?
<popey> sorry chaps, went to make some popcorn
 * nik90_ is back :)
<nik90_> randomcpp, clepto: have a click package I can test?
<clepto> nik90_,
<nik90_> popey: lol :)
<mzanetti> popey: hey, I'd have a package ready with the fixes to the .desktop file. But I'm really not sure what I should do about the architecture issue. Can you help me there?
<popey> mzanetti: I honestly don't know
<clepto> nik90_, can you test from here? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/ or you want u1?
<mzanetti> hmm... ok
<popey> mzanetti: I have been approving apps with that issue
<clepto> popey, can you accept? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/61/
<mzanetti> ok
<nik90_> clepto: need click, the other link is restriced
<popey> nik90_: lemme test first then you can when I publish
<nik90_> popey: okay
<clepto> popey, :)
<popey> 21:25:06 < randomcpp> popey, filename must be set *before* the photo is taken
<popey> randomcpp: i dont see where to set the photo filename
<clepto> popey, go to the image dialog (where you snap a picture) and tell me if buttons are good or offset
<popey> ya
<clepto> popey, good?
<wellsb> randomcpp: pictures work now.  Nicely done!
<randomcpp> popey, I meant in qt api
<popey> mzanetti: just found a comment another app from beuno saying "I'm going to approve, as we don't have full support for architectures yet, and it's compiled for armhf.
<randomcpp> wellsb, you can load images from the filesystem?
<popey> so I'm approving all apps which have that issue now
<popey> clepto: hang on..
<mzanetti> popey: perfect. I'll upload the other fixes then
<popey> randomcpp: ah
<mzanetti> thanks a lot
<popey> np
<danielholm> hi all, how do put a button at the bottom?
<danielholm> some kind of anchor. right?
<wellsb> randomcpp: I haven't tried that again.  I mean pictures loaded from the web now show up when I save a recipe
<randomcpp> wellsb, nice :)
<popey> clepto: approved... nik90_ you can test cnotes  now
<clepto> nik90_, go to the image dialog (where you snap a picture) and tell me if buttons are good or offset
<randomcpp> popey, ok now camera photos are saved in ~/.local/share(../imgs
<randomcpp> wellsb, can I write files to /tmp right?
<randomcpp> is this directory always accessible?
<nik90_> popey: how do I update an app? Since I have it installed, I do not see it in the more suggestion category
<popey> excellent question!
<randomcpp> wellsb, I don't need /tmp anymore ;)
<wellsb> nik90_: I've been wondering that myself
<nik90_> wellsb, popey: I tried long pressing the app icon, but it only shows the launch action
<wellsb> Does long pressing the duplicate icon show install if an update is available?
<nik90_> wellsb: on long pressing duplicate icon, I see open, pin to launcher and uninstall
 * nik90_ tries uninstall
<nik90_> uninstall opens the app!
<randomcpp> lol
<nik90_> randomcpp: is your working app added to the store?
<randomcpp> nik90_, yeah but I need to push a new pkg
<randomcpp> with some fixes
<nik90_> randomcpp, clepto: I will give some more time before reflashing my phone to get your fresh packages. Can you try to fix any remaining bugs by then and submit to store pls
<randomcpp> popey, does the app let you choose photos from the ~/pictures folder?
<popey> randomcpp: let me se
<clepto> nik90_, I don't think I have something to fix... I don't remember any other issue... known at least
<randomcpp> nik90_, "any remaining bugs" lol
<clepto> nik90_, not sure though :P
<nik90_> randomcpp: "any remaining bugs" you are aware of  :)
<randomcpp> nik90_, there's a big bug with the sdk
<randomcpp> destructors aren't called with an app is closed on the phone
<randomcpp> when*
<nik90_> randomcpp: yeah I saw that being reported. I am sorry its being identified so late
<randomcpp> randomcpp, that's why categories and search history aren't saved
<wellsb> randomcpp: Perhaps the downloaded images should be purged if a recipe is deleted
<popey> randomcpp: no, photos from the pictures folder don't show up in the list
<nik90_> randomcpp: but were you able to fix that? By changing the code?
<popey> randomcpp: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-215206.png
<randomcpp> wellsb, recipes can't be deleted :) u1db bug
<nik90_> randomcpp: iBelieve also had that
<randomcpp> popey, I need a special policy
<randomcpp> popey, mefrio has that
<clepto> randomcpp, picture_files ?
<randomcpp> yes
<randomcpp> popey, picture_files
<clepto> randomcpp, why don't you add it then?
<randomcpp> clepto, someone told me to remove it..
<randomcpp> nik90_, do you know how he did that?
<clepto> randomcpp, you should talk to beuno
<clepto> randomcpp, explain him why you need it
<popey> randomcpp: whats the link to your app?
<randomcpp> beuno, ping
<popey> on the store
<randomcpp> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/82/
<popey> ta
<nik90_> randomcpp: I think he removed the onDestruction code
<popey> i see nothing in the conversation there about it
<popey> ok, found it in memories ...
<popey> randomcpp: yes, add picture_files, I'll approve
<randomcpp> thank you popey
<popey> all these apps with picture_files will probably be revoked at some point in favour of the content_hub
<popey> but given that's not landed yet..
<randomcpp> nik90_, that's funny
<randomcpp> qml destructors aren't called
<randomcpp> but c++ destructors are called correctly
<nik90_> randomcpp: in the sense that the code you included in the destructor was moved
<nik90_> randomcpp: I think you are referring to C++ destructors, while I am referring to component.onDestrcution
<randomcpp> c++ destructors are called correctly, but Component.onDestruction aren't called
<clepto> nik90_, ping me when you test cnotes :)
<randomcpp> fixed anyway
<clepto> anyones know why xchat doesn't play sound on highlighted message? I have it check in settings
<nik90_> clepto: sure
<randomcpp> clepto, Preferences > Chatting > Alerts
<wellsb> rschroll: I see you packaged some fonts.  Looks good
<randomcpp> nik90_, I got category filtering working
<randomcpp> but it's a really really hack-ish fix
<clepto> randomcpp, http://imagebin.ubuntu-gr.org/1379279015.png
<randomcpp> I hope to remove it as soon as this is fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1214538
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1214538 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Not indexing documents unless all fields are in the index expression clause" [Critical,Confirmed]
<nik90_> randomcpp: okay
<nik90_> randomcpp: Should I test your package now?
<randomcpp> not uploaded yet
<randomcpp> I need to crosscompile before
<randomcpp> wellsb, popey recipes can't be deleted due to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1219862
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1219862 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Deleted documents show up in Database as a model" [High,Confirmed]
<rschroll> wellsb: Thanks.  There weren't many installed by default, so I picked out a few I liked.  Perhaps they can make it into the default image eventually.
<randomcpp> nik90_, wellsb popey 1.0.6 http://ubuntuone.com/44cpXXnZBUgFJ3mMqPvhSX
<randomcpp> I hope I have fixed all the bugs you said me to fix
 * randomcpp is uploading to app center
<randomcpp> popey, uploaded
<popey> yay
<randomcpp>  "lint_control_architecture_valid_contents": "found binaries for architecture 'all': "
<randomcpp> can I fix this?
<clepto> randomcpp, popey will accept it
<randomcpp> nik90_, is there a form I have to compile?
<randomcpp> clepto, I know, I'm a perfectionist sometimes :p
<nik90_> randomcpp: form? yes..
<randomcpp> nik90_, link? :)
<nik90_> randomcpp: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/09/get-your-apps-ready-for-the-showdown/
 * nik90_ needs to go.
<nik90_> randomcpp, clepto: will test your app. no worries
<nik90_> good luck
<wellsb> I must head off to bed.  Good night, all.  Enjoyed testing your apps today
<randomcpp> wellsb, thanks and goodnight :)
<popey> mzanetti: approved your fitbit app
<mzanetti> popey: cheers
<clepto> wellsb, thanks! goodnight!
<jGleitz> popey: How will we participate? As we cannot fill out any form.
<popey> jGleitz: you can fill the form out can you not?
<popey> hmm, you have a broken app url though... erk
<jGleitz> I need a link to the click package. May I just use a link to a file in my ubuntuOne?
<jGleitz> popey: I don’t have an app url at all – that’s what I’m talking about
<popey> sure, I understand
<randomcpp> popey, can I submit new click pkg after the deadline?
<popey> sure, but I believe they will judge based on the one you link to in the form
<popey> nik90_: can you make a note to accept jGleitz's entry?
<_5m0k3> randomcpp: search seems to be broken in this build. I'm away from PC now, but maybe you could have somebody follow up on that real fast
<randomcpp> wellsb, do you click on an item and nothing happens?
<wellsb> It's not searching for the query I type. It just fetches results for an empty string search
<randomcpp> wellsb, what are the search query
<randomcpp> I can't reproduce
<popey> mzanetti: you planning on adding bluetooth sync to this app? :D
<mzanetti> popey: its a closed protocol :/
<popey> bah!
<randomcpp> popey, I'll need 1.0.7 >.<
<popey> randomcpp: i already approved it
<randomcpp> popey, I haven't even pushed yet xD
<popey> eh
<popey> oh, my bad
<randomcpp> don't worry :)
<randomcpp> popey, could you test if exporting a recipe as pdf works?
<randomcpp> it should create a file inside ~/Documents
<popey> ya
<clepto> randomcpp,
<clepto> I don't think you can write to document
<clepto> s
<randomcpp> clepto, that was one of the best feature :(
<jGleitz> popey: Really don’t wanna push at you, but I’m getting worried whether and how we’ll be able to participate :-/
<clepto> randomcpp, I know.. Its frustrating
<popey> jGleitz: I can't do anything about it I'm afraid, if the backend is broken, I can't fix it.
<jGleitz> popey: Okay… :(
<clepto> jGleitz, bother nik90_ with your problem
<popey> jGleitz: I would drop an email to jono@ubuntu.com (who organised the competition) to let him know what I said
<jGleitz> popey: Okay, thank you very much
<popey> randomcpp: nothing in ~/Documents
<randomcpp> popey, it doesn't work great
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-225934.png
<popey> what does that mean randomcpp ? the bit at the bottom
<popey> other recipes have directions, maybe that one just doesn't
<randomcpp> popey, well, the code is there, when there will be a more reasonable policy management exporting will work
<popey> cool, thats reasonable
<randomcpp> popey, smittenkitchen is supported
<randomcpp> thanks for pointing out
<randomcpp> I'll add it right now
<randomcpp> if you find other websites with this problem ping me or open an issue on github :)
<popey> sure
<randomcpp> popey, unfortunately I have to use regex (!) to retrieve directions and cooking times
<popey> heh
<randomcpp> popey, I've added an explaination when this happens, it will land in 1.0.7
<popey> k
<randomcpp> popey, do you remember the search query?
<randomcpp> I need to test it
<popey> noodles
<popey> was chicken noodle soup
<randomcpp> thanks
<Zuardi> published!
<Zuardi> I hope the long-click works because on qmlscene it didnt
<rschroll> popey, nik90_, beuno, etc: I've uploaded a new version that gets rid of those passive-agressive dialogs about file paths.  I should never have put them in, and I apologize.  Thank you and everyone else for all the hard work and the help you've given me!
<popey> rschroll: no problem dude
<popey> Zuardi: which app?
<Zuardi> Counters
<popey> ah okay
<rschroll> popey: I await the coming of the Content Hub, which shall solve all problems.
<popey> Zuardi: http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-231918.png
<popey> Zuardi: works much better now, responds nice and quickly to taps
<Zuardi> popey what about the context menu?
<popey> Zuardi: can properly confuse the hell out of it by tapping all three counters at once :D
<Zuardi> popey, if you long-press a number, does something happen?
<popey> yes, colour chooser, close, reset options
<Zuardi> oh yeah!!!!
<Zuardi> it doesnt work on qmlscene
<popey> the x doesn't work
<popey> hold down, press x, the menu disappears and then it increments the counter
<Zuardi> bad ui
<Zuardi> the x is to remove a counter
<Zuardi> no to close the menu
<popey> yeah, i know, but it doesn't remove the counter
<popey> the tap goes through the context menu into the counter and increments it
<Zuardi> ok, that's a bug then
<Zuardi> let me try it on my device
<Zuardi> (android)
<Zuardi> yep, it's a bug, fixing it now…
<popey> cool
<clepto> going to bed! popey, thanks for all your help the past couple of days! goodnight!
<labsin> When I set an Image source on Sausy to "image://theme/reload" in qml I get "Failed to get image from provider: image://theme/reload" and I have done export UBUNTU_ICON_THEME="ubuntu-mobile"
<randomcpp> popey, I've found a website that replies a nice 406 - "Not Acceptable"
<Zuardi> popey I should start making this click packages on my main machine (they can be generated with dpkg right?) having to open the VM just to pull from github , copy to the qml project and generate the package is not optimal :P
<Zuardi> ok, submitted 2 fixes, now the delete button should be functional :)
<popey> ok
<popey> heh yeah
<popey> Zuardi: approved
<Zuardi> let's see… 1h and 12 minutes…
<Zuardi> I probably should'nt touch that thing anymore
<popey> delete works, but
<popey> i deleted the top counter and the tap on the x slipped through to the second counter as teh first disappeared
<Zuardi> popey oh, that might be scrolling
<Zuardi> the context menu doesnt stop scroll
<Zuardi> so you can see things moving underneath
<Zuardi> is that the bug?
<labsin> Ok, I submitted the (hopefully) last version of my app solitaire games
<popey> Zuardi: no, when i press the x my finger is still down, that counter disappears and my finger is still down, but over the next counter as they have moved. as I lift my finger that counter increments
<Zuardi> oh, I see
<Zuardi> yes, I should treat this case
<popey> labsin: approved
<Zuardi> thanks again for the great reports
<labsin> popey, Could you try and install it? I haven't tested it at all on a phone
<popey> Zuardi: no problem
<popey> labsin: sure, already installed it
<labsin> popey, What does it say?
<popey> ok. first issue
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/device-2013-09-15-234858.png
<popey> top games are off the top of the screen - that screenshot shows it as it is when you first run
<popey> if I pull down to see the top ones, it snaps back up, so I can't tap them
<labsin> popey, Strange...
<labsin> popey, Ok, I have it to.
<randomcpp> popey, I really hope 1.0.7 is the last one for today :p
<popey> hehe
<randomcpp> popey, I don't know how to fix the bug with the keyboard btw
<randomcpp> popey, there are a lot of nice apps
<popey> yeah
<popey> randomcpp: approved
<randomcpp> I saw it :) thank you
<popey> np
<labsin> popey, Got that one sorted out
<popey> ok
<labsin> uploaded a new version
<popey> yeah, checking now
<popey> done
<randomcpp> popey, I go to sleep, I'll see tomorrow if I can make extra modifications..
<randomcpp> I forgot to add a really nice feature :(
<popey> well the contest runs out in 40 mins
<popey> I don't know whether mods will be accepted after the time
<popey> but good luck everyone!
<popey> and I appreciate your patience!
<randomcpp> but I need to sleep :(
<popey> indeed
<labsin> randomcpp, I need to be up in 3h...
<randomcpp> labsin, well..go grab a coffee :)
<randomcpp> you'll need it
<popey> ☻
 * popey wonders when breaking bad is on
<labsin> randomcpp, I'll better leave it as it is now.
<popey> wise
<labsin> by all
<popey> see ya
<randomcpp> bye
<randomcpp> so, now I go
<randomcpp> tomorrow I'll write a blog post
<popey> o/
<popey> great, look forward to the feedback, thanks
<randomcpp> night :)
<Zuardi> ok popey, manage to sneak one last commit, counters 0.5.7
<popey> Zuardi: sure
<popey> oh, someone else approved it, it seems
<Zuardi> bugfix release, should be better (although I am sleepy :P)
<Zuardi> hooray
<beuno> o/
<beuno> just passing by to check up on the queue
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-08
<davidcalle> Morning all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> davidcalle, morning
<dholbach> good morning
<zbenjamin> nik90_: so what is the correct branch for the clock app?
<dholbach> davidcalle, I'll take a look in a bit :)
<davidcalle> dholbach, np :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, great work!
<dholbach> davidcalle, I left a couple of comments
<davidcalle> dholbach, thanks, that was fast :)
<justCarakas> good morning all
 * davidcalle is back in a moment
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning all
<justCarakas> morning Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> justCarakas, at work?
<justCarakas> like always :)
<justCarakas> but I'm gonne get some extra time soon :)
<justCarakas> I moved this weekend to my own place near work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh nice
<justCarakas> bye bye 16 hours of traveltime each week
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh gosh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no good :P
<justCarakas> indeed :)
<nik90_> zbenjamin: lp:ubuntu-clock-app now points to the correct branch
<zbenjamin> nik90_: you have a merge request :)
<nik90_> zbenjamin: yup just saw it. Thnx. Will test in a bit
<zbenjamin> nik90_: it sets the architecture automatically as we discussed on friday
<nik90_> zbenjamin: sweet!
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: hey Michael, you are the developer of the Tagger app, right ?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Literacy Day! :-D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> happy literacy day to you too
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: I just looked into your feedback for the kitmensawebapp. I am a bit confused, it looks like a recent version of the Ubuntu SDK automatically activates a "Debug Helper" and transparently injects stuff into click packages. I found the responsible setting in Qt Creator, but this Debug Helper was not there when I developed my other web apps last week.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey question; does the localized time we use also factor in sunrise and sunset?
<dholbach> zbenjamin, do you know what's happening in sturmflut-work's case? ^
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err rather, does it include that data?
<zbenjamin> dholbach: the helper is required for the debug output.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think it would make the calendar app a cut above the rest if it actually themed itself around day light
<m-b-o> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames/+bug/1366283 - regarding the predictive search
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366283 in Ubuntu Geonames "Possibility for search locations by name starting with given characters" [Undecided,New]
<popey> thanks m-b-o
<m-b-o> popey: np
<dholbach> zbenjamin, sturmflut-work: can you two figure this out somehow?
<sturmflut-work> zbenjamin: So it has to be deactivated manually every time before packaging a click package which is meant for upload into the store?
<dholbach> (I don't know anything about the debug helper)
<m-b-o> popey: howto handle problems with localization? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1366714
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366714 in Ubuntu Weather App "max and min temperatures are overlayed (text corruption)" [Undecided,New]
<zbenjamin> dholbach: sturmflut-work: it can be disabled in the deploy settings, but then you won't see any debug output. If you use the publish page to create the package it won't be injected
<sturmflut-work> zbenjamin: Ah! Thanks for the hint.
<popey> m-b-o: doesn't it usually say "H:" and "L:" ?
<m-b-o> popey: yes, but it's translated now
<zbenjamin> dholbach: can we check if the debug_helper is injected into a desktop Exec line or a scopes ScopeRunner ini line and reject that ?
<popey> m-b-o: given that's James Hunt I assume en_gb...
<dholbach> zbenjamin, yes, can you please file a bug with an example Exec line on click-reviewers-tools?
<popey> m-b-o: we can just fix the translation and add a comment in the code to translators?
<m-b-o> popey: yes, good idea. Will assign the bug to me
<popey> k
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ohhh found a calculator bug :)
<JamesTait> Akiva-Thinkpad, IIRC, clock-app used to have sunrise and sunset, but it was removed in the reboot.
<sturmflut-work> Is there a way to browse the Ubuntu Touch Store from the desktop? Or some kind of API? It would be nice to get a list of all newly approved versions of all apps
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, oh neat
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, so it should be in the old source then?
<JamesTait> Akiva-Thinkpad, I assume so, yes.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> JamesTait, very nice; this will make for a fun project
<JamesTait> Akiva-Thinkpad, not sure if this is the bit you need, but it's related to sunrise/sunset at least: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/clock/EasterEgg.qml
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubot5> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very nice
 * JamesTait loves cookies.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay strange math; how do you get an index of 1 - 12 to reverse its values, so 1 becomes 12, 2 becomes 11, and so on and so forth?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, pong
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: some of your MRs need merge
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, as in, I need to do what?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: you need to merge your branch to trunk , so that you get all updated autopilots
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh right
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so update the branch then resubmit?
<mihir> just go to your branch directory
<Akiva-Thinkpad> erm merge my branch with trunk, then resubmit
<mihir> bzr merge lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<mihir> bzr commit -m "Merge from trunk"
<mihir> bzr push
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: resolve any conflicts if required
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, do you need it today, or can I work on that after today or tomorrow?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just in the middle of working on something
<popey> it shouldn't take long Akiva-Thinkpad
<popey> usually bzr resolves the conflicts for you
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmm okay;
 * Akiva-Thinkpad checks how many branches needs merging
<mihir> popey: can you take a look of new event design, everything is resolved...so after kunal's approval it is ready to merge.
<popey> mihir: its on my to-do list
<mihir> popey: thanks :D
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: would be good to get them landed, as they're blocked on you at the moment
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, clear out the cache; I got you ;)
<popey> hehe ☻
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: thanks a lot :)
<popey> yeah, much appreciated.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> np
<mihir> popey: i cleared & fixed many Merg's in weekend :)
<popey> mihir: yeah, my inbox noticed! :D
<popey> thank you.
<dholbach> davidcalle, did you update the webapps page already?
<mihir> popey: need your /design inputs https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/current-hour-highlighted/+merge/232950
<popey> I'll take  alook...
<dholbach> davidcalle, are frameworks and kits still being reviewed?
<davidcalle> dholbach, not yet, yes :-( , I still need more info from pat
<dholbach> davidcalle, gotcha - maybe bzoltan can also help with that?
<dholbach> davidcalle, let me know if you need anything from me :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay- public wifi can be iffy sometimes
<davidcalle> dholbach, indeed, thanks :)
<nik90_> popey: can you kick jenkins again for https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/ubuntu-clock-app/sdkcompat2/+merge/233671. Not sure what the error is
 * popey looks
<popey> nik90_: yeah, i looked at that briefly earlier, looks strange. I will kick again but expect failure. Might have to get a ci person to look at it. Will keep an eye on it and poke people.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir,  I have about a dozen or so branches to merge. is there a command to merge with the trunk, such as, "bzr merge lp:+junk"?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just so I don't have to type each branch out manually?
<nik90_> popey: ack. Yeah it seems like it cannot find the test since the xml test file is empty.
<popey> yeah
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: no, you have to do each one individually, as they may break individually differently
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: nope , you have to do for all your branch, as far as i know..:)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<nik90_> popey: ah the MP passed
<popey> woot
<popey> boggle
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, popey I think that should be it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> let me know if there are any more that you run across
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: now Jenkins will run :)
<mihir> already started
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I can only hope
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i updated qtcreator recently and now every time i try to run an app on the phone it tells me "Error: This application is already installed on the device, uninstall it or temporarily change the name in the manifest.json file!". even if i uninstall the app from the store, it tells me the same thing. any ideas ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: are we talking about a core app?
<nik90_> nerochiaro: try temporarily changing the application name in the manifest file
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: gallery
<nerochiaro> nik90_: it didn't require that before, so what changes that requires it ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if the app comes with the image you can not fully uninstall it, run click list --user=root on the phone and you will see the app is still there
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: i put that check there so installed apps are no longer broken
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: why can't qtcreator overwrite it ? I can do that by logging in and using pkcon install-local on the package that qtcreator just pushed
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: qtcreator uninstalls the app after you ran it, that means a previously installed app would be uninstalled
<nik90_> nerochiaro: when you run an app on device through Qtc, it actually installs on the device and then lets you run it. We however don't want qtcreator to automatically replace a already installed app since it usually breaks that app once you stop running it from qtc.
<nerochiaro> nik90_: zbenjamin: ok, so i have to use a temp name for my app starting from now ? or install manually from the shell if i don't care of it breaking ?
<nik90_> nerochiaro: yes
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if you want to use the run feature from qtc you have to manually change it, no other way
<nik90_> nerochiaro: I presume you don't use your device as daily factor? Because everytime I develop clock and run it on device using qtc, it essentially removes my clock app after stopping it which is bad for developers who are trying to dog food their device.
<nerochiaro> nik90_: zbenjamin: ok. i don't really agree on the fact that this is a good idea, because we are talking about developers of core apps, who should know what they are doing and reinstall the version from trunk if they care about the app running after they finish working on their changes
<nik90_> nerochiaro: so this is actually a good check against doing it
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: no, we are talking about ALL developers not only core devs
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: assume someone wants to help out with core apps and hacks on their daily use device.
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: only one run on the device would break it
<zbenjamin> always
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: can't they install the standard version of the app again from the store ?
<zbenjamin> sure but i don't people to have to fix their phone after using the SDK
<zbenjamin> +want
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: also i don't really understand why you say that the app will be broken. if i install with pkcon manually the same package that qtcreator pushed to the device, then run it from the dash normally, it runs. no problems.
<nerochiaro> zsombi: so can't qtcreator just to the same thing ?
<nik90_> nerochiaro: that's because when you run pkcon instal-local it overrides the current setup. But qtcreator actually uninstalls the app when you stop running it.
<zbenjamin> yes but the qtcreator launcher _always_ uninstall after running the app, this was a requirement that we have to leave the device clean
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: nik90_: ah, i see. ok, guess i'll have to live with it and add yet one more manual step in the list of things to do when developing apps
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: nik90_: thanks for the explanations
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: what app are you working on?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: gallery, camera, mostly
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: i'm about to fix them , so there are no steps (except the renaming) required to run them on the device
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: that's good. looking forward to test that
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro:going over the core apps right now, next will be the system apps :)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: thanks
<nik90_> zbenjamin: oh btw thnx a lot for the calendar app fix!..it was a huge hassle to run it on the phone through qtc which usually led me to install it manually to test it
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, just commented on your mp for music.... is there anyway of resolving bug 1338774 or will this have to be fixed in the future? as it is really annoying
<ubot5> bug 1338774 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "CMake projects do not provide syntax autocompletion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338774
<ahayzen> nik90_, do you still suffer from ^^? or have you worked around it?
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: fix is in landing :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: yeah I have this issue
<nik90_> zbenjamin: which landing?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: and woohoo!
<ahayzen> \o/
<nik90_> ahayzen: I did report it :P
<zbenjamin> nik90_: next cmake plugin will bring it, but zoltan is busy .
<ahayzen> nik90_, was just checking u didn't find some magic way around it ;)
<nik90_> zbenjamin: my hero of the day :)
<ahayzen> yeeeesss!!!!
<zbenjamin> nik90_: ahayzen: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/qtcreator-plugin-cmake/codecompletion/+merge/233499
<nik90_> ahayzen: hehe...I would share it with you if I did
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, omg awesome :)
<zbenjamin> you guys can build the plugin yourself and test if you want
<nik90_> zbenjamin: tbh I cannot find any more things that I can complain about to you :P
<zbenjamin> i think running "bzr bd " should to it
<zbenjamin> nik90_: thats good to hear :).
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, is this on utopic?
<karni> Hey folks. I want to detect if an U1 account is present, do we have a QML component for that? (other than UpdateManager which has such capability)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey do you guys like any of these : http://imgur.com/YWshkLw
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: check out nik90_ last comment ^^^ :)
<nik90_> zbenjamin: where?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: nvr mind
<karni> Akiva-Thinkpad: I like the 4th one most (colors match time of the day), although the orange there is slightly too light
<bzoltan> zbenjamin:  OK, freeze. Close the channel, print that on the wall and let's get a beer.
<zbenjamin> bzoltan: agreed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> karni, thanks
<ogra_> looks like you need a really long phoe for them
<nik90_> zbenjamin: i thought you were talking to me :p
<ogra_> :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ogra_, lol
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: mixed feeling :)
<karni> Akiva-Thinkpad: oh I guess the first one is infact what I thought would be nice (didn't see color difference much until now)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> interesting
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its for this bug.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357260
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357260 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Font Colour for Time List in "Week" and "Day" view lack contrast." [Low,Confirmed]
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what I eventually want to do is have it reflect daylight
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so at sunrise, orange starts. at sunset, aubergine starts.
<nik90_> ogra_: hey me and the designer are having issues with developer mode and need some help :)
<nik90_> ogra_: it seems giorgio set a passphrase and can't login into the phone anymore
<ogra_> you mean adb doesnt show up ?
<gventuri> ogra_: no, it seems like the passphrase is not rcognised
<nik90_> well yes. So I asked him to set a security pin and then enable developer mode
 * ogra_ has nothing to do with passwd/passphrase/pin handling except that i added a check to adbd to not start if none is set
<nik90_> gventuri: after typing the passphrase did you press the enter key?
<gventuri> yeah
<ogra_> if you can still get in via adb shell this isnt an issue of the developer mode itself
<gventuri> it shakes, meaning it is recognised
<nik90_> oh shite
<gventuri> do I need to reformat it?
<ogra_> gventuri, well, can you get in via adb ?
<gventuri> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> you can just set a new password there
<nik90_> ogra_: terminal commands pls.
<ogra_> passwd
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> when in adb shell
<nik90_> gventuri: ok so adb shell
<nik90_> gventuri: and then "passwd"
<ogra_> (the UI uses the normal password db)
<nik90_> gventuri: this should ask you for the current password and then enter the new password
<nik90_> gventuri: could you try that
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: answered to your comment
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: it will come to trusty over the PPA as well
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, ok thanks for the clarification :) and good to hear it will come to trusty users as well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, ping
<mihir> popey: choose options , http://i.imgur.com/YWshkLw.jpg , Akiva-Thinkpad thanks for the options
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i would prefer 2nd one
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, in regards to that text dissapearing on the terminal, I was just testing it out, and it apparently is effected by font size
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll make screen cast of it
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, do you still want popey to review as well?
<popey> ahayzen: zbenjamin I dont need to if ahayzen has
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: only if its required
<ahayzen> popey, are you on utopic?
<zbenjamin> popey: ahayzen: ok so, no :)
<ahayzen> popey, if so could you double check it works there as i'm on trusty
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, :)
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: mihir what do they look like with events in them?
<popey> ahayzen: I am on utopic, yes
<popey> ahayzen: testing now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmmm, i'll produce some better screenshots
<ahayzen> popey, cool thanks...i just did new->import bzr project...then ran cmake and checked it works when you hit 'Run' and that things look all good :)
<ahayzen> ...the fact that music doesn't run on trusty is another issue... :/
<popey> ahayzen: zbenjamin crashes here...
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8289773/
<ahayzen> popey, you have an out of date mediascanner2?
<popey> ahayzen: my laptop is up to date...
<ahayzen> hmmm popey try stop then starting ms2?
<popey> k
<zbenjamin> popey: ahayzen: i'm on utopic and it did not crash for me
<popey> ahayzen: whats the service name?
<ahayzen> popey, $ stop mediascanner-2.0
<ahayzen> ...on trusty
<nik90_> ogra_: so we did "adb shell passwd"
<popey> worked that time
<nik90_> ogra_: and then we entered the current password
<nik90_> ogra_: but then it gets stuck there
<ahayzen> popey, had you updated your machine and not rebooted since?
<popey> probably
<popey> alan@deep-thought:~⟫ uptime 12:35:51 up 8 days,  3:39,  5 users,  load average: 1.93, 1.96, 2.24
<popey> i hate rebooting
<ahayzen> popey, yeah we'll blame that :)...guess that bug still needs resolving where it does start/restart ms2 after installing/updating then ;)
<ahayzen> *does not
 * popey approv0rz
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> thanks popey
<nik90_> popey: is there a way to reset the phone password if you don't know what you set?
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: probably there is a way to still have the variables for the hook names. But it needs to be implemented. I'm going to file a bug for it you can follow if you want to change it back
<nik90_> popey: without having to format the phone?
<popey> uh
<popey> good question
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, thanks
<nik90_> popey: nvr mind we resorted to reflashing the phone
<nik90_> popey: btw do you have the bug where when you search for an app, the first 2 letter are capitalised?
<popey> ooh, i thought that was my bad typing
<popey> not that I'm aware of
<mihir> popey: I am keep getting issue while running app on device, say not able to connect to device , when i test first it works..any idea ?
<popey> i have seen it though
<nik90_> popey: me too..so I tried patiently and I keep hitting that annoiying ug
<nik90_> bug*
<popey> BUg
<nik90_> popey: I will file one and ping the number
<ahayzen> nik90_, yeah that is really annoying
<nik90_> hehe
<popey> ta
<popey> mihir: zbenjamin ^^^
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: nik90_: i changed the name of the app in the manifest to com.canonical.gallerydev but I still can't installl via qtcreator
<nik90_> nerochiaro: what does the error say?
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1366775
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366775 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Support variables in manifest.json hooks" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nik90_> mihir: you need to first set a pin code and then enable developer mode on the phone
<nik90_> mihir: only then is adb activated
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, thanks :)
 * ahayzen subscribes 
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: but it will reqiure to set a cache variable, like the UBUNTU_MANIFEST_PATH
<zbenjamin> ahayzen: except someone volunteers to write a full featured cmake parser :)
<nik90_> popey: oh btw image 228 and above should already have snooze (default 5 min) enabled
<ahayzen> zbenjamin, hehe :)
<nik90_> popey: I have a MP which adds the ability to change the snooze duration in the clock app.
<nerochiaro> nik90_: same as before, that the app is installed. but i see it's still building the click with the old name
<popey> nik90_: i noticed the snooze button today ☻
<popey> waved my tablet at dpm during a hangout, I was that excited by seeing snooze!
<nerochiaro> nik90_: it says it's executing: /tmp/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.latest_armhf.click
<mihir> nik90_: already did that.
<nik90_> popey: hehe..ooh dpm is back
<nik90_> dpm: WELCOME BACK :-)
<mihir> nik90_: so before running app,  i go to Tools->Options->Device , test device it works
<mihir> nik90_: now if I run app, it says Deploy and then says not able to connect
<nik90_> mihir: can you try the latest clock app to see if you hit the issue
<nik90_> mihir: it could be a calendar app issue, not sure
<mihir> nik90_: i did try from new application , from scratch as well.
<nik90_> hmm
<dpm> nik90_, hey, thanks :) I've just tested the new Clock app (for some reason I had an outdated version from the store and I hadn't realised) - really nice work!
<nik90_> dpm: thnx :-)
<nik90_> nerochiaro: strange
<nik90_> nerochiaro: In my build dir, I always see the click package with the updated name
<nik90_> nerochiaro: would I able to able to grab gallery from trunk, and then run it on qtc? Or do I need any additional steps in between?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> huh... screen capture doesnt like 14.10
<mihir> hey dpm  welcome back, hope you had great time in vacation :)
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: heheh :) , that too in VM sometime it is wierd
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey I thought you said he was fired, and that he was not ever coming back
<popey> hah
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: who said :-o
<dpm> thanks mihir, I did :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh OH right... no one said that Mihir ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I got your back
<mihir> dpm: :)
<nik90_> popey, ahayzen: bug 1366779
<ubot5> bug 1366779 in ubuntu-keyboard "First and second letter is capitalised when searching for an app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366779
<ahayzen> nik90_, confirmed :)
<ahayzen> nik90_, have you seen the one where your PIN gets leaked into the next text entry?
<mihir> nik90_: when i was trying to search my city in clock , it wasn't available..anything WIP ?
<nik90_> ahayzen: erm no..how do I reproduce it?
<ahayzen> ^^ seems pretty bad...but i think there was a bug already for that
<nik90_> mihir: erm no..do you have wifi on your phone?
<nik90_> mihir: what did you search for?
<mihir> i didn't had sim card, and yes
<mihir> i did search for
<mihir> Ahmedabad
 * nik90_ tries
<ahayzen> nik90_, hmm seems to happen less now.... but eg if you open the terminal app and use that new security dialogue then when you go to type a command your pin appears..but that is not from the main greeter pin that i did see at on point
<nik90_> mihir: https://imgur.com/4Jnyn0x
<ahayzen> nik90_, maybe it is this bug 1361732
<ubot5> bug 1361732 in ubuntu-keyboard "predictive keyboard pastes text across focus changes" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361732
<mihir> nik90_: hmmm, need to try again..
<nik90_> mihir: btw
<nik90_> mihir: if you have no internet, it should say "Unable to connect. Please check your network connection and try again"
<mihir> nik90_: hmm , i am sure i was connected to wi-fi
<nik90_> mihir: it could be just bad luck. sometimes it does't find results. So if you edit the search string and search again it might appear
<mihir> nik90_: hmm may be, i'll try again tonight :)
<nik90_> ok
<nik90_> ahayzen: what a nice comment to the bug report :)
<ahayzen> nik90_, its from the template somewhere...
<nik90_> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kind of sad that ubuntu mono doesn't work in the terminal app
<popey> dpm: turns out it's really easy to hit the monthly upload limit on evernote ☻
<dpm> popey, argh. How many could you upload? And does that mean that we'd need to wait to the next month to have 300+ notes?
<popey> dpm: I've got ~169 in it now. let me see what the limits are and whether I can work around them
<dpm> ok, thanks
<popey> dpm: be worth testing with this account anyway, as it could be we trigger the issue way below 300
 * popey tested, yes it's worth testing!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Anyone know a good software benchmark app? I want to analyze the cpu usage of the clock branch
<nerochiaro> dpm: hi, you around ?
<nerochiaro> popey: do you know who should I ask to if I have a question about the apps scope ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Alright i'm bout to head to bread
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good night all; its 6am and its time to leave this doughnut shop :P
<dpm> hi nerochiaro, the developers were dobey and alecu IIRC
 * alecu looks
<alecu> hi nerochiaro, may I help?
<nerochiaro> alecu: hi. yes, I'm trying to figure out why the desktop file for camera-app has all the translated strings in it, but the scope still display the title of the app in English even if I swittch language
<alecu> nerochiaro: have you rebooted after switching the language?
<nerochiaro> alecu: yes
<alecu> nerochiaro: great; the dash does not take language changes immediately
<alecu> nerochiaro: so, it might be something in the .ini
<alecu> nerochiaro: http://launchpad.net/camera-app ?
<nerochiaro> alecu: yes
<nerochiaro> alecu: i'm looking at the .desktop on the device after a fresh install in /usr/share/click/preinstalled/com.ubuntu.camera/current/camera-app.desktop
<nerochiaro> alecu: and it look ok to me in terms of translations. dpm, do you think it's missing something ?
<alecu> nerochiaro: can you pastebin it? I'm in the middle of a reinstall of the phone
<nerochiaro> alecu: yes, one sec
<nerochiaro> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8290410/
<alecu> dobey: nerochiaro found out that the the title of the camera app is not being shown translated after changing the language and rebooting. Do you find anything wrong with the .desktop file?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8290410/
<dobey> translated to what language?
<alecu> nerochiaro: ^?
<nerochiaro> dobey: Italian
<nerochiaro> dobey: the [it] block is there and is different from the English
<dobey> you need to check ~/.local/share/com.ubuntu.camera_camera_$version.desktop
<dobey> err
<dobey> ~/.local/share/applications/*.desktop that is
<dobey> and on what image?
<nerochiaro> dobey: that's not translated at all. but why is the one in /usr translated ? that's the one we generate when building the click as far as I know, where does the other come from ?
<nerochiaro> dobey: the image is 29
<nerochiaro> dobey: from the rtm channel
<alecu> nerochiaro: is that mako or krilin?
<nerochiaro> alecu: mako
<balloons> rpadovani, did you get a chance to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/ap-fix-missing-keypress/+merge/233534?
<alecu> nerochiaro: on mako img 27 after changing to italian and rebooting I get "Fotocamera"
<nerochiaro> alecu: could it be a problem with v 29 then ?
<alecu> nerochiaro: did you flash 29 from scratch, or did you update from a previous version?
<nerochiaro> alecu: i flashed with ubuntu-device-flash
<dobey> nerochiaro: the one in ~/ is creaetd by ubuntu-app-launch click hook
<nerochiaro> dobey: from the one in /usr ?
<dobey> nerochiaro: yes
<dobey> nerochiaro: it is translated on my phone
<alecu> dobey: nerochiaro: the click hook should be just copying those .desktop files; it's weird that they have different content.
<dobey> nerochiaro: i'm not sure why it wouldn't be on your phone.
<nerochiaro> dobey: alecu: i'm installing the image with ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed  --password=phablet --developer-mode
<dobey> alecu: it doesn't just copy it. it changes the Exec line
<nerochiaro> dobey: are you on 29 or 27 ?
<dobey> alecu: so something could break during that
<ahayzen> balloons, when do you want to do the migrate of jenkins to py3 for music? ... eg landing https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/autopilot-move-py3/+merge/233431
<alecu> dobey: good point
<dobey> nerochiaro: i'm on devel-proposed at the moment, because i'm working on a bug fix for something else and trying to test that
<balloons> howdy ahayzen . Sure, I left a comment though
<ahayzen> balloons, just fixed it :)
<nerochiaro> dobey: alecu: this is the one from .local: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8290490/ -- it seems very different from the one in /usr to me
<dobey> nerochiaro: just rm the .desktop file in ~/.local/share/ for the camera, reboot, and see if it's fixed, please
<nerochiaro> dobey: ok
<dobey> 3.0.0.latest?
<nerochiaro> yeah, that's weird
<dobey> that's a weird version
<nerochiaro> dobey: maybe i should flash with --wipe
<nerochiaro> dobey: it could be that it remained there from a previous run of a branch
<alecu> nerochiaro: ah, that sounds possible
<dobey> my phone has 3.0.0.300 and doesn't show any other updates than the system image
<nerochiaro> dobey: in fact I'll clean up the entire dir and see if after reboot translations are ok
<dobey> nerochiaro: what version does "click list" say?
<nerochiaro> dobey: 3.0.0 latest
<dobey> nerochiaro: do you have that installed in /opt/click.ubuntu.com/ ?
<nerochiaro> dobey: seems like
<nerochiaro> dobey: i think i really need to reflash with --wipe
<dobey> nerochiaro: i think there might be a bug where things installed in /opt/click.ubuntu.com are always preferred over those in /usr/share/click/
<dobey> oh, meeting
<nerochiaro> dobey: ok, but i shouldn't have them installed in the first place
<ahayzen> balloons, so i guess once we make the switch everything will fail until that lands? ... is there anyway of manually running that mp on the py3 version to ensure that it works?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes until the switch is made it will fail
<dobey> nerochiaro: it shouldn't matter if it's installed or not
<nerochiaro> alecu:  dobey: ok then it's a bug. i'm flashing with --wipe just to see if it all goes away, in the meantime
<nerochiaro> alecu: dobey: in case you also know about the greeter: i set up a password so the greeter is asking me for it. but the keyboard is not appearing so I can't type it in ...
<nerochiaro> alecu: dobey: after a reboot it did
<nerochiaro> alecu: dobey: and the translation for camera seems to be there now that the stuff in /opt is gone
<dobey> nerochiaro: alecu and i don't work on the greeter or keyboard. i think that is a known issue though, and a fix is en route for it. but the workaround is "reboot and it should work"
<nerochiaro> dobey: it did
<renatu> nik90_, about this MR: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-thindivider-margins/+merge/233723
<renatu> me and zsombi are discussing about that, you should wait before merge it
<nik90_> renatu: ah ok
<nik90_> renatu: I hate adding that patch :/
<renatu> nik90_, yes looks a big workaround
<nik90_> yes
<renatu> nik90_, but why you can not use the internal divider?
<nik90_> renatu: because the internal divider does end at the app edges like my design spec
<zsombi> nik90_: yes, seems you guys had been using it in different way, where the divider's parent was margined as well...
<renatu> zsombi, the nik90_ problem is different
<zsombi> nik90_: one thing: the divider will NOT go to the app edges if used with ListItems!
<zsombi> nik90_: however it will not have any margins if used in other circumstances
<renatu> zsombi, should the divider has margin even on the item or only in the sections?
<renatu> in my apps we do not have dividers on the items only for sections
<renatu> in the section we need 2 gu margin, but I am not sure about the items
<zsombi> renatu: afaiu Jouni wanted to have margins in all list items, but the caption should go edge to edge
<nik90_> zsombi, renatu: With the current trunk, it looks like https://imgur.com/pDVzFId. Although it should like https://imgur.com/17EqNNc
<zsombi> renatu: amazing...
<zsombi> renatu: then we have design collision again :/
<renatu> :D
<zsombi> nik90_: I'd say you shoudl check with teh design again! they asked me to introduce 2 GU both edges as that's teh way it should be!
<zsombi> renatu: so I won't make any fixes till we get Jouni back
<renatu> zsombi, we are using the divider in very different situations , will be a big work to manually set the margin back to normal in all code
<nik90_> zsombi: I did, I was told to ask jouni. So let me email him first :-)
<zsombi> nik90_: please include us all, because this starts to be messy again :D
<nik90_> zsombi: definitely
<zsombi> renatu: I'm really keen to fix that, but I don't wanna have yet another round of panic, so let's get Jouni's point, hopefully consistent :)
<renatu> zsombi, ok understood
<zsombi> renatu: as I did according to his request, and did blew up
<renatu> nik90_, could add this image to your e-mail as exaple of different uses of the divider: http://imgur.com/LF9huz0
<renatu> zsombi,  ^^
<zsombi> renatu: that looks nice tbh!
<renatu> we should not have the margin in this case
<renatu> this is not a list item
<renatu> and the item on the entry field already has 2 gu margin with the new margin we have 4 gu
<renatu> nik90_, could you add bfiller into the e-mail please?
<nik90_> yes
<nik90_> zsombi, renatu: Does this http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291262/ seem ok?
<nik90_> I feel I may be missing the actual issue, however I am not sure if my implementation is entirely correct and hence unable to put it aptly in the email.
<zsombi> nik90_: what is missing is teh section headers. renatu has different oppinion about that than me, so he can add his point there, and I can add mine. Just start the thread
<nik90_> zsombi: ack
<zsombi> nik90_: renatu: it was about teh section headers (called Header in ListItems) which according to renatu it should not be edge to edge, but my last info was that it should be
<nik90_> I am not sure what the default should be imo. But I think the one primary issue we are facing is that the listitem standard text and the thindivider both start at the same point while previously this wasn't the case.
<nik90_> as a result I am forced to hide the internal divider and add a ListItem.ThinDivider manually and anchor it to match the design spec.
<zsombi> nik90_: actually it is desired to be like that!
<zbenjamin> nik90_: btw i answered on your calendar comment
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ah yes
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I tried both
<nik90_> when I open Cmakelist.txt file, one it didn't show the files in the folder tree. I did not try running it though
 * nik90_ tries now
<zbenjamin> nik90_: the rsync error can only come from a qmlproject
<zbenjamin> nik90_: whut, do you miss a dependency
<zbenjamin> nik90_: check the cmake output in the general messages tab
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I got,
<nik90_> CMake Error at tests/autopilot/CMakeLists.txt:5 (install):
<nik90_>   install DIRECTORY given no DESTINATION!
<nik90_> -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
<zbenjamin> nik90_: it  just works for me ....
<nik90_> zbenjamin: this is the full output http://paste.ubuntu.com/8291546/ if it helps
<nik90_> zbenjamin: tbh I just branched your MP and opened it with no modifications on trusty
<nik90_> with the sdk-tools-ppa like always
<zbenjamin> nik90_: do you have python3 installed?
<zbenjamin> nik90_: this command seems to fail for you execute_process(COMMAND python3 -c "from distutils.sysconfig import get_python_lib; print(get_python_lib())"
<zbenjamin>     OUTPUT_VARIABLE PYTHON_PACKAGE_DIR OUTPUT_STRIP_TRAILING_WHITESPACE)
<nik90_> hmm it says python3 is already at the newest version for me
<zbenjamin> nik90_: can you try to run python3 -c "from distutils.sysconfig import get_python_lib; print(get_python_lib())"
<nik90_> zbenjamin: output was /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages
<zbenjamin> nik90_: weird, aaaaa check the chroot not your host
<zbenjamin> nik90_: i pushed a new rev, forgot to add the qml files to the project tree
<nik90_> zbenjamin: ah yes python3 not found
<nik90_> zbenjamin: currently updating the chroot and then install python3
<zbenjamin> nik90_: is the calendar your project as well?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: nope, but I am starting to help them out a bit
<zbenjamin> nik90_: would be awesome to see the sourcecode structured like the clock app, right now everything is just dumped into the root directory of the srctree
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I know! Its my number 1 request :)
<zbenjamin> nik90_: the core apps will be examples for new devs :)
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I could do it, but I am not too familiar with cmake to make the appropriate changes there as well
<zbenjamin> nik90_: you can always ask me :)
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I will try to work on it. It always bugs me when I open the calendar app
<zbenjamin> nik90_: awesome :), if you want we can invest some time tomorrow so you can move faster
<nik90_> zbenjamin: sure, is there anything you would like me to do beforehand?
<zbenjamin> nik90_: get a overview what belongs together, how you would structure it when it was a qmlproject
<zbenjamin> nik90_: then we can add the changes to the cmake project files
<nik90_> ok. would this be a good time to remove the .qmlproject file as well?
<nik90_> since I don't see a need if we have a fully functional cmakelist
<zbenjamin> yes
<bayoubengal> does inotify work properly with monitoring /proc/<pid> entries?
<nik90_> zbenjamin: yay works. I can run on device now correctly
<zbenjamin> nik90_: awesome-o :)
<mhall119> nik90_: hey, I'd like to get some country/province info based on GPS coordinates for a scope, and I know you're doing that for the clock cities, where should I look for example code for that?
<elopio> boiko_: all green finally! :) https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/dialer-app/qmltests1/+merge/233130
<boiko> elopio: oh, nice! :)
<boiko> elopio: so, the previous batch of MRs is still not landed on RTM, so I will switch over to do some bugfixing, is it fine if I include your MR in this next batch of fixes?
<boiko> elopio: might take a few more days before I request a landing though
<elopio> boiko: that is just fine for me.
<nik90_> mhall119: hey
<boiko> elopio: nice! thanks!
<nik90_> mhall119: so I use the url http://api.geonames.org/findNearbyPlaceNameJSON?lat=52&lng=4.3&username=krnekhelesh&style=full
<nik90_> mhall119: But I believe this functionality will also be added to ubuntu geonames as well.
<nik90_> mhall119: the code I am working on for that hasn't been merged yet. But you can find the MP for that at https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793
<nik90_> elopio: I didn't know you wrote QML tests
<nik90_> elopio: does this mean I can add you as a reviewer to MPs concerning QML tests for clock app?
<elopio> nik90_: I'm batman.
<nik90_> :D
<elopio> nik90_: no, I'm just learning.
<nik90_> elopio: ok you're batman in training..understood
<elopio> nik90_: I will have fun reviewing your tests, and I would learn at the same time. Sure, please ping me when you have one ready.
<nik90_> elopio: well we both are in the same position then
<nik90_> elopio: I am learning qml tests as well from mzanetti
<elopio> nik90_: we all learn from mzanetti :)
<nik90_> :)
<elopio> nik90_: if the tests are too hard for the two of use, we can ask him for reviews. I have one weird problem that will probably need his inspection.
<nik90_> elopio: agreed
<mhall119> thanks nik90_
<nik90_> yw
<balloons> nik90_, just in case you wondered, elopio does it all :-)
<balloons> he is batman :p
<ahayzen> balloons, we have a success on the py3 run on jenkins \o/
<balloons> fginther, music is ready to move to python3 for tests. Whenever you are ready migrate and let us know. We'll land the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/autopilot-move-py3/+merge/233431
<balloons> I confirmed it as working here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/250/
<fginther> balloons, sweet, let me start the change
<fginther> balloons, done, give it a go please
<nik90_> balloons: :=)
<nik90_> popey: Can you test https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-snooze-settings/+merge/233622. Click package in dropbox
<popey> nik90_: sure
<nik90_> popey: thnx
<nik90_> davmor2: hey, got any new bugs for me :P ?
<davmor2> nik90_: no but if you give me a couple of hours after I knock off the work I might have some time to look at it :P
<nik90_> lol be my guest
<popey> mhall119: http://www.networkworld.com/article/2603686/opensource-subnet/how-the-terminal-made-ubuntu-touch-worth-using.html
<nik90_> mhall119: btw does repeating alarms work for you? Or are you having the issue where it doesn't run after the first time?
<mhall119> nik90_: same issue still
<nik90_> mhall119: mind deleting the eds files to see if that helps?
<mhall119> I haven't tried a clean install or even wiping everything evolution related yet though, but I have deleted all the calendar databases
<mhall119> nik90_: any particular ones?
<balloons> ahayzen, how's the AP changes for music coming? Are we able to merge them yet?
<nik90_> mhall119: .local/share/evolution/tasks/something/task.ics
<nik90_> mhall119: replace something with the actual folder name
<nik90_> it is a dynamic name and varies
<mhall119> popey: ah, Lunduke....
<popey> ☻
<nik90_> Saviq: Do you mind also deleting  .local/share/evolution/tasks/something/task.ics (replace something with the dynamic name in the task folder) to get rid of that old alarm which you weren't able to delete?
<nik90_> Saviq: Hopefully in the future this issue shouldn't present itself. I have a feeling the old clock app could have messed up that alarm,
<Saviq> $ ls -lh .local/share/evolution/tasks/1389397986.23843.0\@ubuntu-phablet/tasks.ics
<Saviq> -rw-rw-r-- 1 phablet phablet 965 Sep  5 15:05 .local/share/evolution/tasks/1389397986.23843.0@ubuntu-phablet/tasks
<nik90_> Saviq: yup that one
<Saviq> nik90_, fwiw its contents http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8292756/
<mhall119> nik90_: I deleted it, but I still see alarms in the clock reboot app
<Saviq> mhall119, try killing evolution-calendar-factory
<nik90_> charles: hey, wouldn't deleting the task.ics folder in the .local/share/evolution/tasks/something delete all alarms?
<nik90_> s/folder/file
<Saviq> nik90_, looks like the broken one didn't have a BEGIN:VCALENDAR
<nik90_> hmm yes
<nik90_> it is has BEGIN:VTODO
<Saviq> and then an END:VCALENDAR
<Saviq> but not BEGIN:VCALENDAR
<charles> nik90_, no, evolution caches things as well
<charles> nik90_, if you are wanting to blow everything away & start from scratch
<Saviq> nik90_, you need to kill the calendar factory for it to delete, worked fine here
<charles> nik90_, mhall119's right, you need to kill the evolution tasks
<nik90_> Saviq: yup as a comparison mine looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/8292806/
<charles> nik90_, /after/ killing the tasks /then/ you can blow away tasks.ics
<nik90_> Saviq: and yes you don't have BEGIN:VCALENDAR
<nik90_> charles: does the calendar app and clock app edit the same task.ics file?
<nik90_> if both create alarms that is
<mhall119> nik90_: OK, killing evolution-calendar-factory got rid of my alarms
<nik90_> mhall119: cool. Hopefully this gives you a fresh start.
<mhall119> nik90_: I've set a repeating alarm for 19:15 UTC, so I'll know by 19:16 UTC tomorrow :)
<nik90_> :-)
<mhall119> nik90_: I'm on r203 though, not devel-proposed channel
<nik90_> mhall119: now we play the waiting game
<nik90_> mhall119: shouldn't matter since you should be runing the latest clock and there wasn't any SDK change that you need for this to work or anything
<popey> nik90_: hmm, can't get clock to start after installing your click on my nexus 7
<nik90_> popey: hmm...may be I handed you the wrong click.
 * nik90_ cleans up and rebuilds the click
<rpadovani> balloons:  sorry, not at home today. I'll try it on device tonight
<nik90_> popey: updated click package
<popey> ok
<nik90_> popey: I installed it manually on device, and it worked
 * nik90_ has dinner
<ahayzen> balloons, thanks for landing the py3 switch :)
<balloons> ahayzen, thanks for doing it. Care to tackle the other projects needing it as well?
 * balloons dangles cookies in front of ahayzen 
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe which projects?
 * ahayzen just had dinner ...
<balloons> ahayzen, they are all listed on the bug report
<ahayzen> ah
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1366007
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366007 in Ubuntu Weather App "Debian and cmake packaging should use python3" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> looks like 4 other core apps need it
<ahayzen> balloons, so if i run the ap tests on device, that will prove that the tests themselves run under py3 right?
<ahayzen> balloons, as i assume most of them only need the extra scripts/depends converting like us?
<balloons> ahayzen, all the core apps do run as python3, as yes, tests on the device have to be python3.
<popey> kenvandine: have any discussions taken place regarding downloading zip files full of content - e.g. zip full of music, zip full of pictures.. and what we do with them (via content hub?)
<mhall119> well nik90_, the datetime indicator isn't showing my 19:15 alarm for tomorrow, which I'm going to assume means it won't go off
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, all of them should simply need the depends and cmake tweaks you did to music. I wouldn't worry about running the tests after
<balloons> jenkins will do it anyway
<mhall119> I can see a calendar event for wednesday on there, so it *should* have shown
<mhall119> worse still, my phone went into deep sleep Saturday morning and didn't trigger the alarm I'd set the night before
<mhall119> you wouldn't think something like alarms would cause so much pain :(
<kenvandine> popey, that's a situation we have no idea how to deal with atm
<ahayzen> popey, ^^ there is your answer ;)
<popey> hm
<popey> kenvandine: I believe it will be requested, as that's how 7d deliver albums
<kenvandine> popey, that'll be so hard to figure out :/
<kenvandine> somehow you'd have to know that the zip has music
<kenvandine> and the music-app would need to be able to extract the zip as well
<ahayzen> kenvandine, could content-hub not open up the archive and see what is inside..then if it is all one format then batch send the files to the app?
<kenvandine> that is very scary
<kenvandine> what if the zip has malicious content
<popey> you don't have to unpack to get a list
<ahayzen> kenvandine, otherwise won't every app have to accept the 'archive' format...and that could be confusing to the user?
<popey> zlib surely can list files, not unpacking
<kenvandine> right, we wouldn't want them to register archive
<kenvandine> that's the trick if figuring out what the content type is inside
<kenvandine> so we'd need to download the zip file before decided where to send it
<kenvandine> this could be an arguement for a way to download arbitrary types to store on the sdcard in Downloads or something
<ahayzen> balloons, is dropping letters not py3 already?...the control file is all py3 and it isn't cmake?
<kenvandine> which then you could tap on in the transfer indicator and choose what to do with
<balloons> ahayzen, I tried my best to sort through things properly. I suppose fginther can give a better list.. it's possible I made a mistake on which ones where py3
<ahayzen> kenvandine, so are you saying that each item inside the archive would appear in the indicator or just the archive itself?
<ahayzen> balloons, hehe ... i'll move onto the next one :)
<popey> yeah, you wouldn't want a zip containing 20 tracks to spawn 20 different transfer items which you had to each individually bring over to the music app
<kenvandine> ahayzen, i'd say just the archive
<ahayzen> yeah agreed
<kenvandine> but it could try to decide what the files are inside
<ahayzen> how do other platforms handle this?
<kenvandine> and suggest a dest
<kenvandine> they don't
<ahayzen> hah
<kenvandine> on android you can open a zip file
<kenvandine> that has been downloaded
<kenvandine> if you have an archive tool installed
<kenvandine> :)
<ahayzen> then move the contents where you want ... what about iOS ?
<ahayzen> the same?
 * balloons looks at dropping letters
 * popey makes a zip of some MP3s to see what happens on ios
<ahayzen> thanks popey
<popey> kenvandine: have you seen the torrent app? DownNow ?
<kenvandine> nope
<popey> it downloads music and then you move each track to the music app individually
<popey> it's very nicely done
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> :-D
<popey> naughty of course
<kenvandine> i won't tell :)
<ahayzen> balloons, calculator doesn't show many files in qtcreator were you doing the same tweak as i did to music at the same time or in another mp?
<popey> balloons: we should push some apps to the store soon ☻
<ahayzen> kenvandine, it looked from the API that content-hub supports batch sending, popey and me were wondering if that would be possible?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes that part is done in https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/ap-fix-missing-keypress/+merge/233534
<ahayzen> balloons, ah ok so i'll only do the py3 fix for calc in my mp then?
<balloons> popey, yes we missed friday
<kenvandine> ahayzen, yes, you can have multiple ContentItem in a ContentTransfer
<balloons> ahayzen, yep.. keep them all nice and simple. You can do the qt tweaks in another one.. Or comment on zbenjamen's mp with qt tweaks in them already
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ok and i guess it is up to the sender to decide if they want to multi send? and that assumes that the receiver supports it?
<ahayzen> balloons, ok cool will do :)
<kenvandine> ahayzen, it's a property
<kenvandine> used as a hint to the other app
<kenvandine> i think defaults to multi
<kenvandine> but you can set the type to single on the transfer
<vitimiti> Hi
<kenvandine> then the app with the UI for picking can limit it to 1
<ahayzen> kenvandine, ah ok ... in music we only look at the first item in activeTransfer.items .. so if i tweak it so we iterate over that i assume it will work (from the receiving end) ?
<kenvandine> yup
<ahayzen> popey, so if you sent multiple music files over, you would expect it to start playing the first one and queue the rest afterwards?
<ahayzen> kenvandine, is there any easy way i can test sending multiple files to music so i can develop it?
<nik90_> mhall119: if it doesn't appear in the indicator-datetime, it won't ring
<balloons> ahayzen, that would certainly be my expectation
<ahayzen> kenvandine, i was using a tweaked version or your hub-exporter before which i added a music file to
<popey> well, I'd expect them to import, not play
<nik90_> mhall119: I just cannot figure out why it happens to you alone
<popey> hmm, maybe play ☻
<ahayzen> popey, at the moment we play....
<popey> yeah, that makes sense
<kenvandine> ahayzen, my hub-exporter handles multiples
<ahayzen> popey, we had this discussion last time ;)
<popey> heh
<ahayzen> kenvandine, cool i'll use that then
<kenvandine> basically you just add multiple ContentItem items
<kenvandine> before charing
<kenvandine> charging
<kenvandine> items is a list
<nik90_> mhall119: can you paste the contents of the task.ics file? May be that might give me a clue
<kenvandine> it'll just work[tm]
<kenvandine> :-D
<ahayzen> kenvandine, cool thanks for your help :) i'll try and get this done soon :)
<ahayzen> balloons, any reason calc has 'python3:any (>= 3.0)' rather than just 'python3' in the control?
<vitimiti> All I get with the music-app is file:///usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml:748 Cannot assign to non-existent property "onStatusChanged"
<ahayzen> vitimiti, are you on trusty?
<vitimiti> Yes, but have updated to the latest Ubuntu SDK, don't know if that'd fix it
<balloons> ahayzen, not sure why that would be. I think you could make it just python3 without worry
<ahayzen> balloons, or should i say was on 'python:any (>= 2.7),' why not 'python' ?
<ahayzen> balloons, ok cool i'll just make it 'python3'
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh that makes sense.
<balloons> 2.7 python was probably important
<ahayzen> ah maybe
<vitimiti> I have a problem with my app, too:
<ahayzen> vitimiti, yeah unfortunately music-app requires the latest mediascanner2 ... which isn't currently backported to trusty
<balloons> lots of backported py3 features in there, they may have used them.. anyways python3 :-)
<vitimiti> ahayzen, that'd explain it
<vitimiti> I have created a Q_INVOKABLE in C++ to make a function for QML that should change the m_location variable. But, when I try to run it, all I get is: "file:///home/vitimiti/workspace/youtube-dl_GUI/app/youtube-dl_GUI.qml:217: TypeError: Property 'chooseDir' of object ChooseLocation(0x1b96920, "chooseLocation_type") is not a function". The code: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vitimiti/+junk/youtube-dl_GUI/files. Could you help me?
<ahayzen> vitimiti, so we had to manually build it back to get it to sortof work but we haven;t done that recently
<sergiusens> balloons: ahayzen python3:any allows crosscompilation
<sergiusens> I wouldn't change it
<ahayzen> sergiusens, ah ... so why isn't music on python3:any? ... because we don't have and c++ stuff?
<sergiusens> ahayzen: only reason is because you don't compile
<balloons> sergiusens, good to know thank you.. That said, calc is not compiled
<sergiusens> but if you do eventually; this would break; it should do no harm to leave :any in it to not bust your head in the future
 * ahayzen leaves the :any in
<ahayzen> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-calculator-app/autopilot-move-py3/+merge/233799
<popey> ahayzen: kenvandine this is what ios does https://imgur.com/fRzRNjS (note it has no idea what to do with it)
<kenvandine> popey, exactly :)
<kenvandine> it's a hard problem
<ahayzen> popey, interesting
<ahayzen> we don't have an 'archive manager' app like we have on the desktop either?
<popey> correct, yet.
<popey> feel free to write one ㋛
<ahayzen> :) ... i have a music-app remix to do first :P
<ahayzen> but the question i suppose should able be should you ever need one?
<ahayzen> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-rssreader-app/autopilot-move-py3/+merge/233803
<ahayzen> balloons, ah calculator exploded on jenkins...assume i need to change the dh $@ --parallel --fail-missing --with python2 to dh $@ --parallel --fail-missing --with python3 as well
<ahayzen> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-weather-app/autopilot-move-py3/+merge/233807
<ahayzen> balloons, i've done all of the ones in the bug report, any others that need converting?
<balloons> ahayzen, that should be it. I'll look in a minute and run them through py3 jenkins
<balloons> thanks!
<ahayzen> balloons, cool :) hopefully they are all ok
<ahayzen> balloons, i figured out the calculator issues :)
<ahayzen> balloons, the tabs got converted to spaces which the debian didn't like ;)
<ahayzen> balloons, then once you get a moment do you mind doing a final check of https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-003/+merge/232655 ?
<mhall119> nik90_: once I get to a USB cord I will
<mhall119> deleting it I could do from the terminal :)
<nik90_> :)
<ahayzen> balloons, i just pushed a change to 004 and only got one 'SUCCESS' back (not the usual two) is this correct after the py3 move? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-004/+merge/233291/comments/570985
<ahayzen> balloons, ...and the deb one is missing as well
<balloons> ahayzen, interesting print on https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-004/+merge/233291/comments/570985
<ahayzen> balloons, seems to be missing the generic-tests part?
<balloons> ahayzen, I'll check and work the py3 conversions you did tomorrow with francis
<balloons> ahayzen, yep, might be a config thing fginther needs to look at :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, cool thanks
<balloons> ahayzen, with https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-003/+merge/232655I would just make sure you aren't always using wait_select_single
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i guess some places don't need it...was being a bit over cautious, i'll see if i can figure out some that aren't needed :)
<balloons> ahayzen, I wouldn't hold this mp on it persay, just keep it in mind
<balloons> adding my comments to the mp
<ahayzen> balloons, yep understood thanks for the pointer... assume we shouldn't land things until jenkins config is refixed?
<ahayzen> balloons, or is it actually running the tests but just not being shown?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, it's running tests. You can see them here: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/1109/console
<balloons> ahayzen, so no worries on mergiung
<ahayzen> balloons, ah cool so it will say failure just won't give the link in the config, understood :)
<ahayzen> *config => comment
<ahayzen> balloons, is a wait_for(abc) better than a wait_select() ?
<ahayzen> balloons, or no different?
<ahayzen> balloons, and for example is there any preference over self.player.isPlaying.wait_for(True) vs self.assertThat(self.player.isPlaying, Eventually(Equals(True))) ?
<balloons> ahayzen, wait_for is preferred
<balloons> ahayzen, in theory no, but use self.player.isPlaying.wait_for(True)
<ahayzen> balloons, i generally find it more readable... you think it would be worth changing eg the above statements in the old code as well?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes, I would swap over anything like self.assertThat(self.player.isPlaying, Eventually(Equals(True)) to wait_for.. and self.assertThat(self.player, Eventually(NotEquals(None)) to wait_select
<ahayzen> balloons, oo wait_select?
<balloons> wait_select_single yes
<ahayzen> ah right yes... i thought there was another new method :) lol
<balloons> lol :-)
<ahayzen> elopio, ping
<elopio> ahayzen: pong.
<ahayzen> elopio, Hi, i'm half way through writing the url-dispatcher tests with the example you gave me http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-experience-tests/view/head:/ubuntu_experience_tests/tests/application_life_cycle/test_url_dispatcher.py but my device states that 'url-dispatcher' is not a command?
<elopio> ahayzen: you need to install url-dispatcher-tools
<ahayzen> elopio, ah
<ahayzen> elopio, how would this work with click-buddy deployment etc?
<elopio> ahayzen: on the autopkg tests manifest you can specify the packages that are needed.
<ahayzen> elopio, would phablet-click-test-setup install that if it was in our debian/control for the autopilot package?
<rpadovani> hey, I'm on rev 231 and I'm not able to use adb shell: I read there are some changes to adb in the air, I think I tomorrow read all mails, but how can I simply launch tests on phone right now without using qtcreator? I need to test balloons branch
<elopio> ahayzen: no, if your tests are not ready for autopkg tests, then we need to tell ci to install url-dispatcher-tools
<elopio> which is not a big deal as projects like dialer app and messaging are already installing it. But ideally, we would run your tests as autopkg
<balloons> rpadovani, why can't you adb shell?
<ahayzen> balloons, are our tests ready for autopkg?
<balloons> ahayzen, yes they work with autopkgtest
<balloons> all core apps do
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> ok so how do i do this then?
<rpadovani> balloons,
<rpadovani> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<rpadovani> * daemon started successfully *
<rpadovani> error: device not found
<ahayzen> rpadovani, have you plugged it in ? ;)
<rpadovani> lol, yap :D
<balloons> rpadovani, sounds like device not found, lol. Try unplugging / replugging, restarting device
<ahayzen> rpadovani, just checking hehe
<balloons> if that still doesn't work, check developer mode in about phone
<rpadovani> I never plugged it out, and android works well
<ahayzen> rpadovani, do you have a pin?
<rpadovani> ahayzen, nope
<rpadovani> oh, wow, there is a dialog
<rpadovani> for shutdown
<ahayzen> elopio, ok so what would you recommend to do? put the package in the config? if so have you an example i can copy?
<elopio> ahayzen: balloons is the one that can help you there, but you can take a look at the reminders manifest file.
<elopio> x-test -> autopilot -> depends
<ahayzen> elopio, ah yes reminders uses url-dispatcher...thanks for reminding me ;)
<elopio> I think that's the only thing you need, but I haven't written any autopkgtests yet.
<balloons> rpadovani, yep dialog :-)
<elopio> hum, actually on the reminders manifest url-dispatcher-tools is not listed.
<rpadovani> balloons, mhh, I cannot use developer mode if the phone is in R/W?
<balloons> elopio, it's probably why it's failing to work.. last I remmeber the test was skipped and you were looking at it
<elopio> ahayzen: ah, yes, reminders doesn't use url-dispatcher tools. It uses the fake, it's the other way around.
<balloons> rpadovani, why do you have r/w mode? and I wouldn't imagine
<balloons> elopio, ahh right, lol
<elopio> balloons: no, it's just ahayzen playing mind tricks on us.
<rpadovani> balloons, well, I'm not sure on why, I activated a couple of nights ago. Was a stormy night, you know...
<ahayzen> elopio, yeah i can see how to do it though :) ... guess i would need python3-fixtures etc as well? just copy them from the deb/control?
<elopio> what is pending on reminders is to use the upstream fake instead of duplicate it.
<elopio> ahayzen: yes, your debian/control and this manifest file should be in sync
<ahayzen> elopio, ok understood
<elopio> until we kill the debian packaging from your branch.
<ahayzen> elopio, ok so next question how would i then run it with autopkg?
 * ahayzen hugs debian tightly until click lands on the desktop
<elopio> ahayzen: there are many many ways. balloons documents many things here: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/
<ahayzen> elopio, ah sweet thanks :)
<ahayzen> elopio, i'll see how far i get thanks for ur help
<elopio> ahayzen: the easiest I think it's this one: adt-run --click com.ubuntu.music --- ssh -s adb
<ahayzen> elopio, noted thanks
<elopio> ahayzen: no problem. Let us know if you need something else, because what you are doing is our highest priority for all projects: isolation and autopkg.
<elopio> we'll probably end up copying many things you are doing all over the place.
<balloons> yay for both
 * ahayzen pretends isolation is working perfectly with music
<balloons> it is!
<balloons> don't lie to me!
<ahayzen> elopio, no problem i really want the ap test to be working well
<ahayzen> balloons, is it? i've lost track... why are we still patching the mediascanner2 db?
<balloons> rpadovani, any luck? We landed that branch without you though. I had Leo give it a whirl
<ahayzen> balloons, every time ms2 make a schema change someone has to copy their db and rebuild it and the scripts to convert all the paths
<balloons> rpadovani, I'm trying to land all the pending calc merges now since it should be unblocked
<balloons> ahayzen, yes you have to patch mediascanner, but the isolation works
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i suppose but why doesn't mediascanner2 just reindex with the new home grrrrrr
<balloons> you patch mediascanner because there isn't a good way to have it create a library of the songs you place in there
<balloons> ahayzen, since you were swapping I don't think anyone took it further
<balloons> ahayzen, you are still going to switch to dbus or no?
<ahayzen> balloons, errr i think it may have switched back to dbus with the batch sending thing?
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm should python fixtures be a depends in the deb/control?
<rpadovani> balloons, sorry about that, and thanks elopio!
<rpadovani> balloons, nope, I thibnk i need to reinstall all
<balloons> ahayzen, python3-fixtures.. and make sure the changes you make do end up in the manifest so you don't break autopkgtest runs
<balloons> rpadovani, ahh. that's easy enough
<balloons> rpadovani, you need to merge trunk on https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1365564/+merge/233400 btw
<ahayzen> balloons, well i was building the manifest and noticed that fixtures was missing from the deb... i'll add it :)
<elopio> rpadovani: no problem.
<balloons> ahayzen, ahh.. hehe
<balloons> yea, die debian packaging die!
<balloons> autopkgtest all the way
<ahayzen> hah we'll see ;)
<nik90_> elopio, balloons: does autopkgtest also apply to qml tests?
<nik90_> or is it a universal tool
<ahayzen> balloons, hmmm i'm on trusty...guess i have an old autopkg? as it claims --click is not valid?
<elopio> nik90_: you can run any kind of tests.
<ahayzen> ah balloons i should read ur blog entry :P
<nik90_> ahayzen: yes
<elopio> I think for click packages we will end up running the qml tests there too, but I'm not sure. Maybe we could run qml tests during click build.
<ahayzen> nik90_, yes to which?
<ahayzen> 'If you are on trusty, grab and install the utopic deb from here.' ah perfect :)
<nik90_> ahayzen: yes to you running an older version of autopkgtest
<balloons> nik90_, ohh yea.. autopkgtest could run qml tests
<balloons> it's the one runner to rule them all
<nik90_> :-)
<nik90_> elopio: cool then I could add it to the cmakelist instruction to run the qml tests
<balloons> nik90_, btw, fginther ran into issues trying to get qml tests going.. needs a full xserver
<nik90_> balloons: yes I read his email he sent a week ago ?
<balloons> nik90_, yea.. busy busy time
<nik90_> balloons: I thought xfvb or something is required similar to AP tests
<elopio> yes, it needs xvfb.
<balloons> nik90_, elopio qml tests didn't seem to run under xfvb.. at least for francis
<balloons> I have not tried
<elopio> with renatu and boiko's help we are doing some nice things on the apps.
<balloons> nik90_, did you get anywhere with running qmltests on the emulator or device?
<rpadovani> balloons, thanks, done
<elopio> balloons: one problem we found was that we were using a dbus service that was never started. But xvfb has not been a problem.
<nik90_> balloons: I would expect QML tests to have the same requirements as autopilot since eventually I do plan on going full QML tests since they are much faster and reliable
<elopio> balloons: please forward the email to me, I can take a look.
<nik90_> elopio: did you try running the qml tests from within qtcreator? for dialer app?
<elopio> nik90_: no.
<balloons> rpadovani, I believe you will want to remove the tests from test_screen.py now
<elopio> nik90_: should I? I would expect it to just work as from the command line.
<nik90_> elopio: ah ok. I saw your branch had some cmake file changes and hence thought may be you are adding a custom target to make it runnable from within qtc
<rpadovani> balloons, did you add a test for that?
<elopio> nik90_: and QML tests fall short for some kind of tests. Like setting up your app to use a fake account, a fake dbus service, things like that.
<balloons> rpadovani, no I split the tests you removed originally into test_screen.py
<elopio> nik90_: they are run with make test.
<balloons> rpadovani, they are otherwise mostly untouched.. I had to make minor tweaks to them. that
<balloons> that's why I laughed. .I spent time fixing them and you are removing them
<nik90_> elopio: really? I thought unity8 qml tests use fake data to simulate scenarios
<ahayzen> balloons, it is asking a password of an SSH key?! ... any idea what for? as i'm not sure which password goes with it lol
<rpadovani> balloons, lol, sorry. Ok, I'll make it in ~1 hour
<balloons> rpadovani, just wanted to let you know before jenkins tells you :-)
<balloons> no worries
<balloons> ahayzen, ????
<ahayzen> balloons, hmm but it seems to be running after Esc through the many password dialogues...
<balloons> elopio, I'll add you to the thread
<ahayzen> balloons, i've had this before when i first used phablet-shell it tries to use my SSH keys/certs first?!
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm assuming it is that as something is happening now ... ignore me
<ahayzen> ah damn it is running all of the music tests! ... balloons how do i just run one test with adt?
<balloons> ahayzen, phablet-shell does interesting things
<balloons> ahayzen, for now you can ovveride the env var. But for a single test, there will always be setup and teardown
<ahayzen> balloons, yep i spoke with them before about it and it was deemed 'strange' lol ... probably some config of my ssh keys at my end
<balloons> ahayzen, so ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v my.single.test.name" adt-run . . .
<ahayzen> balloons, ah ok thanks :)
<elopio> nik90_: they do some things, mostly isolating the QMLs. That's perfect, if you can cover all your QML files with QML tests, that's the dream.
<elopio> sometimes, setting up an isolated scenario on javascript will be a pain, so autopilot will be easier.
<nik90_> ah ok
<elopio> and even if you cover all your files with QML tests, we need to run some tests closer to what a user would do. With autopilot we can make sure that the apparmor rules work, for example. And that your app integrates with other apps like the indicators or settings.
<nik90_> yeah that's kinda what I am currently trying my best to do with clock
<elopio> in my ideal scenarios, I would expect 90% of QML tests, 10% of autopilot tests.
 * balloons notes elopio can dream
<nik90_> true but in my case, we don't use autopilot for testing integration with datetime indicator anyways
<nik90_> so I guess I can make that dream possible
<elopio> we just need time, that's all :)
<nik90_> +
<elopio> anyway, you are doing it right nik90_. If we have autopilot tests without QML tests, the feedback gap is too big. We need to think about QML first whenever we can.
 * balloons notes ahayzen should write qml tests for his custom qml components for starters ^^
<nik90_> elopio: atm the qml test coverage of clock is more than what ap covers. So that's also why I am pushing for it to be run as part of jenkins MPs. Also it makes it easier for me to maintain them since they are written in qml
<balloons> nik90_, would you care to write something up for developer.ubuntu.com on qml tests? I can help you with it
<elopio> ahayzen: you are invited to join the fun. We are all learning, so it's the right moment.
<balloons> real world examples are always better than made up things
<ahayzen> balloons, yep plan is to get round to writing qmltests :)
<ahayzen> elopio, its all fun fun fun \o/
<nik90_> balloons: what I could do is write an example that covers a subset of the clock app tests. For instance I have 3-4 qml units tests just for the alarm label page which I guess could make a good example.
<nik90_> balloons: but I am still learning like elopio
 * ahayzen is actually enjoying autopilot now he has a bit more knowledge of how it works :)
<nik90_> balloons: for instance I am still unable to run them on the emulator or phone :/
<nik90_> my askubuntu bounty timed out
<ahayzen> balloons, ugh it still running *all* of the tests? ... hmm does that command need to be run on only one line not two?
<balloons> nik90_, yes I asked earlier about how that went
<balloons> ahayzen, yes one line
<ahayzen> balloons, and would the testname be music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_url_dispatcher_file_play or just test_url_dispatcher_file_play ?
<nik90_> balloons: I commented in the askubuntu question. Basically it fails in the emulator as well with the same error that --input is not recognised. Also it segment faults.
<fginther> ahayzen, balloons, fixed the missing test jenkins test link in the music-app MP comments
<ahayzen> fginther, thanks :)
<fginther> it was being run, just the results were not being made visible
<fginther> ahayzen, you're welcome. I need to remember this little quirk of jenkins the next time I update a job for python3
<ahayzen> fginther, there may be a few more converting as i just went through the rest of the coreapps :) but i'm sure balloons will let u know
<balloons> fginther, ahayzen has a bunch he did the 4 remaining apps that need it
<balloons> lol ahayzen
<ahayzen> :)
<balloons> fginther, anyways, that will be for tomorrow to iterate through
<ahayzen> balloons, where does adt get its tests from it is claiming the one i've added doesn't exist?
<balloons> ahayzen, log?
<ahayzen> balloons, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8294361/
<ahayzen> balloons, it looks like it is pulling the tests from lp:music-app?
<ahayzen> balloons, i just tried running $ ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_url_dispatcher_file_play" adt-run --click com.ubuntu.music_1.3.619_all.click --- ssh -s adb
<ahayzen> balloons, but then got 'Cannot install /tmp/adt-run.6TfOwG/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.619_all.click: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.'
<balloons> ahayzen, ohh ugh ugh
<balloons> signed click
<ahayzen> balloons, hm?
<balloons> I can't remember the option to disable signing
<balloons> ahayzen, push the click to your device and install it
<balloons> then use --click com.ubuntu.music
<balloons> when you install you'll see what I mean
<nik90_> erm I thought that was reverted until pkcon allowed installed unsigned clicks
<ahayzen> balloons, that is what the trace in pastebin shows
<ahayzen> balloons, the 'adt-run [00:05:34]: checking out click source from lp:music-app' in the output looks suspicious
<balloons> ahayzen, if you have local changes you want, pass them in
<balloons> so adt-run mylocaldir/ --click com.ubuntu.music --- ssh - s adb
<ahayzen> balloons, ok i'll try that
<rpadovani> balloons, ahayzen in your lock screen the format of the hour is correct or no? I have 1.26 instead of 1:26, I want to know if is a translation problem or lock screen issue
<ahayzen> balloons, well adt worked :) but my test didn't :(
<ahayzen> rpadovani, i have 00:27
<rpadovani> so it's an italian translation problem.. mhhh
<ahayzen> rpadovani, as in the one where the usermetrics are?
<rpadovani> ahayzen, yap
<rpadovani> thanks!
<ahayzen> rpadovani, yep 00:28 :)
<ahayzen> rpadovani, you guys swap you commas and decimals points compared to us don't u?
<balloons> ahayzen, :-)
<rpadovani> balloons, in test_screen.py there are 4 tests, and I'm going to delete 3 of them, do you want that I keep the 4th in the file anyway? Or I move it?
<rpadovani> ahayzen, yap, 1/3 is 0,333 100*100 is 10.000 (but we don't write dot very often)
 * ahayzen thinks everything is very very expensive when abroad
<rpadovani> lol
<ahayzen> 1/3 = 0.333 and 100*100 is 2
<ahayzen> bah
<ahayzen> 10,000
<ahayzen> not 2 ;)
<ahayzen> rpadovani, confusing!
<rpadovani> a bit
<rpadovani> ahayzen, thb, I though only americans have strange numbers :P
<ahayzen> rpadovani, how do you handle that in the calculator? is it at the translation layer?
<rpadovani> ahayzen, front-end has to be separeted from backend ;-)
<rpadovani> yes, we use . in backend, of course, and we print . with a qt function
<ahayzen> rpadovani, hah don't get into the DD-MM vs MM-DD :) but the decimal thing seems pretty split across the world http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decimal_mark#Countries_using_Arabic_numerals_with_decimal_point
<rpadovani> in the frontend
<rpadovani> interesting
<rpadovani> ah, right: 1˙234˙567,89 	Italy (handwriting)
<rpadovani> we use a dot, but in top position
<ahayzen> rpadovani, we do that sometimes 100'000'000.5 as well
<rpadovani> ahayzen, in calculator app we use the follow:
<rpadovani> property var separator: Qt.locale().decimalPoint
<ahayzen> rpadovani, ah awesome :)
<rpadovani> mhh, seems unity-greeter hasn't translation
<rpadovani> ah no, wrong project
<rpadovani> oh god, all time strings are translated with . instead of :. Maybe I'm wrong? Need to check my Android
<rpadovani> nope, on Android is :
<rpadovani> Well, I report it to translation team, they'll take care
<ahayzen> rpadovani, is the indicator-time the same? or is that with a : ?
<rpadovani> ahayzen, all the string comes from indicator-datetime
<ahayzen> rpadovani, ah that makes sense
<rpadovani> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/it/+translate
<rpadovani> also, they are pretty old translations
<ahayzen> rpadovani, seems inconsistent even across gnome apps!
<rpadovani> yap
<ahayzen> rpadovani, eg one of them suggests the gdm translations which uses '.' and gnome-panel which uses ':'
<ahayzen> lol
<rpadovani> ahayzen, and what about the first one? :D %k.%M.%S in gdm, %l.%M.%S %p in indicator datetime
<rpadovani> oh, wow, I need to write an email to our translators :D
<ahayzen> rpadovani, and cinnamon and totem...it gets worse as u scroll down that page :P
<rpadovani> ahayzen, I think translation isn't an easy work :D
<ahayzen> rpadovani, by the looks of it ;)
<rpadovani> ahayzen, looool, look to this, 8 programs, 8 translations :D
<rpadovani> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/+source/indicator-datetime/+pots/indicator-datetime/it/21/+translate
<rpadovani> Dismitt / descard / remove / ignore / undo / abandon / refuse / close
<ahayzen> rpadovani, pahaha yey english language where you have too many words meaning the same thing
<rpadovani> ahayzen, well, but we have to different words for free as a beer (gratis) and free as freedom (libero) :P
<rpadovani> ahayzen, but in general yes, you have a lot of words
<ahayzen> rpadovani, yeah your words a precise though ours are interchangeable but only make sense with context
<ahayzen> *are precise
<rpadovani> it's wonderful to work with people from other countries, you learn a lot of things :-)
<ahayzen> :)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-09
<rpadovani> ahayzen, so, I take advantage of your kindness: when I have to use a lot of and when I have to use a lots of?
<ahayzen> 'a lot of' and 'a lots of' ?
<rpadovani> ahayzen, yes, what's the difference?
<ahayzen> i usually say... 'a lot of' or 'lots of'
<ahayzen> eg 'a lot of something did something' or 'lots of something did something'
<ahayzen> i don't think 'a lots of' makes sense
<rpadovani> ah, ok, interesting. 'a lot of' and 'lots of' are interchangeable?
<ahayzen> basically :)
<rpadovani> ok, thanks :-)
<rpadovani> Time to sleep, see you soon!
<ahayzen> o/ rpadovani have fun :)
<ahayzen> balloons, does jenkins use adt? or will it pick up my new depends from the deb control? or will we have to manually add them?
<balloons> ahayzen, for now, jenkins uses deb
<ahayzen> balloons, ok cool at least it 'should' work then :)
<ahayzen> ...once it works locally :P
<ahayzen> 'PASS' \o/
<ahayzen> balloons, would you put the url-dispatcher calls in a helper? i've just been doing the subprocess.check_call() directly in the test?
<ahayzen> balloons, eg this is what one of the tests currently looks like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8294829/
<balloons> ahayzen, probaly a helper yea
<dholbach> good morning
<justCarakas> morning all
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wonderful Weirdos Day! :-D
<dpm> morning popey, around?
<popey> ya
<dholbach> dpm, for the app dev training materials - would you suggest I put them under dev.u.c/community/ somewhere?
<dpm> dholbach, I'd put them under http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/ for now
<dholbach> dpm, ah yes, good thinking
<dpm> popey, could you add the comment with the feedback mardy gave you on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/+merge/230768 ? I'd like this MP to be merged this week
<popey> ah yes. sorry I forgot...
<popey> will do now
<dpm> np, thanks
<popey> done
<dpm> thanks
<nik90_> Good morning :-)
<nik90_> zbenjamin: hey, could you quickly review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calendar-app/remove-qmlproject-hacks/+merge/233831
<nik90_> zbenjamin: I removed the qmlproject file and the desktop file hack. should take less than 15 secs
<nik90_> dpm: hey, could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/make-alarmlabel-translatable/+merge/233828. related to pot file update
<nik90_> mihir: ping
<zbenjamin> nik90_: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/ubuntu-calculator-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233693
<zbenjamin> nik90_: i can not review Mps for that project
<nik90_> zbenjamin: as in you cannot top approve?
<popey> i can if zbenjamin says it's okay
<popey> well, if nik90_ does ㋛
<nik90_> popey: let me test the calculator MP by zbenjamin now
<popey> thanks!
<zbenjamin> nik90_: popey: the MR from nik90_ looks good
<zbenjamin> nik90_: approved
<nik90_> zbenjamin: thnx
<nik90_> popey: can you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-calendar-app/remove-qmlproject-hacks/+merge/233831
<popey> done
<nik90_> popey: thnx
<nik90_> zbenjamin: btw if the name in the manifest is @PROJECT_NAME@, can I append .devel to it before runnning on device or emulator?
<zbenjamin> nik90_: yeps
<nik90_> zbenjamin: silly me kept removing it and replacing it with com.ubuntu.calculator.devel :P
<zbenjamin> nik90_: its just variable substitution
<nik90_> true
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<nik90_> popey: top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/ubuntu-calculator-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233693 as well pls. I just approved it
<nik90_> Akiva-Thinkpad: hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o/
<popey> done
<nik90_> popey: btw headsup, we cannot release a new version of clock before the next image promotion since ideally it requires the snooze backend that landed in the indicator-datetime package
<popey> nik90_: ok
<dholbach> has anyone tried to have the ubuntu emulator running in a virtualbox?
<popey> dholbach: i am trying now
<popey> assuming this is for that mail thread
<dholbach> popey, yes
<popey> yeah i said I'd look at it
<dholbach> popey, because I tried it on a 14.10 virtualbox and it didn't work - I was just trying to see if anyone else had tried it
<popey> i am testing on 14.04
<dholbach> thanks
<davmor2> nik90_: type in wolverhampton in the clock app but stop at wolver, in other apps on the phone that would show a bunch of suggestions but in clock it say no such place and repeats that until you finish typing in the whole name
<brendand> davmor2, the clock app only shows real places
<brendand> davmor2, what's the 'wolverhampton' you're inventing now?
<popey> davmor2: bug 1366283
<ubot5> bug 1366283 in Ubuntu Geonames "Possibility for search locations by name starting with given characters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366283
<nik90_> davmor2: sry but that doesn't qualify for a clock bug ^^
<nik90_> :P
<davmor2> nik90_: meh I'll just hit it harder :P  I thought I was doing really well finding one that quick
<davmor2> popey: ta
<nik90_> davmor2: sure ;)
<dpm> nik90_, done
<nik90_> cool thx
<nik90_> dpm: I just read your comment. I was asked to remove the space in "%1 h" since in the UI it should appear as "3h 4m"
<dpm> nik90_, by design?
<nik90_> dpm: yes
<dpm> nik90, in any case, they will need to be fixed so that they work with translations
<dpm> nik90, was it giorgio who suggested that?
<nik90> dpm: yes
<nik90> dpm: he is online atm on irc, we can discuss this
<nik90> dpm: btw in catalyn is the time supposed to be shown as h.mm ?
<nik90> clock does this but the indicator-datetime doesn't
<mihir> nik90: pong
<dpm> nik90, yes, it should be .
<dpm> the indicator used to use . at some point
<dpm> but at some other point it changed
<dpm> actually, it should be shown as H.mm
<nik90> mihir: hey, zbenjamin made some changes to the calendar cmake files which now lets you run it on your device directly from qtc :D
<nik90> mihir: you will have to open the cmakelist.txt file instead of the .qmlproject file from now on
<mihir> nik90: yeah I saw that in emails, but didnt get time to try on my machine, will do that tonight :D
<mihir> nik90: awesome :D
<nik90> mihir: btw what are we waiting on your new-event branch?
<nik90> mihir: I want to get started on another big calendar branch, but first need your branch to go in first
<mihir> nik90: nothing I am done my side, popey  was suppose to take look
<nik90> mihir: oh ok
<mihir> nik90: what is that about ?
<nik90> mihir: massive reorganization of the files in the source tree. atm all the files  are in the root of your calendar app. I am going to move them into separate folders
<nik90> mihir: similar to the clock app structure
<mihir> nik90: yeah , i thought of same..
<nik90> mihir: I will need your help. So same drill as before
<nik90> mihir: although this time no AP changes required
<nik90> most likely
<mihir> nik90: also, wanted to move some of the functions to saperate files
<mihir> nik90: yup it shouldn't required.
<mihir> nik90: what i will do , i will try to start strcutre tonight , or tomorrow ,and will push that
<nik90> mihir: I am already on it.
<nik90> mihir: I will push to a common branch
<mihir> nik90: okay then no issues :) just push that we can start together
<dholbach> dpm, http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-dev-training/ - good to go? :-)
<nik90> ogra_: does one need developer-mode just for adb shell?
<ogra_> nik90, yes
<nik90> ogra_: will I be able to use phablet-shell withouth developer mode?
<mihir> popey: ping
<ogra_> nik90, nope, it uses adb
<popey> mihir: pong
<mihir> popey: if you get some time to review new -event design we can get it merge :)
<popey> kk
<nik90> mihir: can you quickly do a trunk merge
<mihir> nik90: i can't in office right now :|
<nik90> mihir: alrite let me do it
<dpm> dholbach, looks great, not sure if the picture is going to put people off ;)
<dholbach> haha, I don't think so
<dpm> popey, dholbach, could one of you follow up with jdstrand on bug 1357211?
<ubot5> bug 1357211 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Validation errors when adding an Online Account to a click package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357211
<dholbach> dpm, sure
<dpm> awesome, thanks
<vitimiti> Hi
<dholbach> dpm, do you think you could upload a click package for the bug you mentioned?
<dholbach> dpm, is this generally working or is c-r-t just complaining?
<dpm> dholbach, there is one in the merge proposal linked to, but I'll add a direct link
<dpm> IIRC it's just the scripts complaining
<dholbach> ah ok, no worries
<dpm> done
<dholbach> thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<mihir> nik90: thanks :)
<nik90> np
<mihir> nik90: if you can have final approve, lets merge that to the trunk :D
 * mihir hugs nik90  for helping to revamp new event and merge in trunk :D 
<nik90> mihir: yw our work is not yet done :D
<mihir> nik90: i know :)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: hi
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: is the tagger app a project you manage ?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: yes
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i can't seem to be able to build it in qtcreator. it fails to run qmake
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: works fine for me as long as only building for desktop
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: our SDK for phone doesn't support qmake
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: oh, and i think it's only supporting in-tree builds and qtcreator by default does shadow builds
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: so how do i build it for the phone ?
<mzanetti> no... definitely supporting shadow builds
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: there's a run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh script
<popey> zbenjamin: is there a reason installing ubuntu-sdk doesn't pull in ubuntu-emulator on 14.04? (this means the wizard doesn't work because it offers installing emulator device, which can't possibly work without the emulator package)
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: ok, i'll try that
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: what do you want to do with it?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i'm fixing a bug
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: it should let go of the camera when it goes to background
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: uh oh... does the app need to take care of that?
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: at the moment yes
<mzanetti> IMO that should be handled by the QCamera backend
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i agree but it's not the way it works now, and apparently tagger will be preinstalled on OEM images, so we need it to play nice with camera
<zbenjamin> popey: that sounds like a bug
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: can't we fix it in the backend now? shouldn't be too hard I guess
<mzanetti> there are a bunch of other apps too that use the camera
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: the problem i think is that once you get back to focus you need to reconfigure the sensor to match what your app needs. either the backend keeps state for apps and restores it when the app comes back to being active, or I don't see any other way to do it automatically
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: like video versus photo, flash mode, etc
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: that requires some significant work if you want the backend to do it
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: but i guess we can have the backend disable the camera on unfocus, at least
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: assuming there's a way to get to the application object from the QCamera library
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> not sure if you need the application object
<nerochiaro> or rather, from our QCamera backend
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: how do you know you've been unfocused by the WM otherwise
<nerochiaro> ?
<mzanetti> ok, true... but qApp() should give you that
<popey> zbenjamin: ok. where do i file it?
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: well... just saying... if its too much just work it around. but it'll leave a bunch of other apps broken and it still doesn't sound too complex at a first glance to save those 4 properties
<mzanetti> but I haven't ever digged into the camera backend stuff
<mzanetti> so I might be wrong
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: there's a bunch of properties that camera exposes, and more importantly you need to save them per-app, and then know when an app closes so you can clean up its state to avoid leaks. it's not easy I think
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: the easy part is stopping the camera
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: i guess that one we can do
<mzanetti> nerochiaro: the backend should be in process anyways, no?
<zbenjamin> popey: file it against qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<mzanetti> so if you have 3 apps fighting for the camera, the backend code would run 3 times and you'd just need to save the current state on unfocus and restore it on focus
<mzanetti> assuming the ApplicationManager plays nice and calls the unfocusing on one app before the focusing on the other
<nerochiaro> mzanetti: need to figure out who's responsible for the backend at the moment and have a chat, but yeah, you have good points
<popey> zbenjamin: bug 1367246 - this affects a partner who wants to port their app to ubuntu which is how i discovered it
<ubot5> bug 1367246 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "ubuntu-sdk doesn't pull in emulator on 14.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367246
<zbenjamin> popey: thanks
<vitimiti> I'm trying to find how to use the new header features instead of the deprecated toolbar, but can't find any documentation about it, how can I find it?
<vitimiti> The documentation, I mean
<dpm> popey, could you test http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.221_armhf.click ? I included the fix mardy suggested - you'll need to uninstall account-plugin-evernote too
<dholbach> jdstrand, do you think you can let me know once you have a bit of time to chat about 1357211?
<popey> dpm: sure
<dholbach> jdstrand, I'm happy to work on a fix, if you can guide me a little bit, or at least confirm that the .click provided by dpm is the way it should be :)
<davmor2> popey: who works on weather app?
<popey> davmor2: m-b-o
<m-b-o> popey davmor2 o/
<dpm> thanks popey
<davmor2> m-b-o: I have a small layout issue with the new version, you have edit and settings in the same menu now and it isn't particularly clear which is which,  would + Add Cities maybe be better for edit?
<m-b-o> davmor2 agreed
<popey> s/Cities/Location/
<m-b-o> davmor2 I guess problem is the width of the overlay, which is a problem when the label gets too long
<m-b-o> davmor2 popey: like you add a location with a long name
<popey> yeah
<davmor2> m-b-o: how about just Locations then?
<m-b-o> davmor2 yeah, agreed :)
<davmor2> popey: ^
<dholbach> Could you all help a bit in promoting http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-dev-training/? Thanks a lot in advance.
<vitimiti> I will as far as I can
<jdstrand> dholbach: I need someone to guide me on what it is supposed to look like :)
<dholbach> jdstrand, hum hum... mardy maybe? :)
<dholbach> mardy, do you think you can help us with bug 1357211?
<jdstrand> dholbach: I guess my questions is why is "evernote-account-plugin" not in "reminders"?
<ubot5> bug 1357211 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Validation errors when adding an Online Account to a click package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357211
<dholbach> jdstrand, I think they were two separate binary packages earlier on
<jdstrand> dholbach: the tools currently assume that will be the case
<popey> dpm: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-09-131535.png
<popey> dpm: i dont get a login screen
<dpm> bummer
<jdstrand> right, so mardy can tell us if !account-application should be in its own entry in the hooks db. if so, need to change things up
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how long until the on-air thing happens?
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: 2 hours 40
<dpm> popey, could you have a chat with mardy to debug this?
<mardy> jdstrand: I'm not sure I understand the problem; AFAICT, those hooks could certainly go inside the "reminders" block
<m-b-o> popey davmor2 https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/edit-label/+merge/233912
<popey> mardy: dpm has a click http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.221_armhf.click - and it doesn't quite work
<jdstrand> mardy: the problem is the tools fail if they are not in the reminders block
<jdstrand> mardy: and I'm wondering if that is correct behavior? (we can maybe add better debugging)
<popey> mardy: would appreciate help debugging
<jdstrand> popey: we are talking about that now
<mardy> popey, dpm: then let's move them inside "reminders", I don't see a big issue with that
<popey> oh ☻
<mardy> jdstrand: the only difference will be noticed when we support running account plugins under confinement
<mardy> jdstrand: if the hooks are under "reminders", then the account plugin will run confined as the "reminders" app
<jdstrand> mardy: what kind of confinement are we talking about?
<mardy> jdstrand: while it might be better to use its own confinment rules
<mardy> jdstrand: aa-exec
<jdstrand> mardy: like, we define a new policy group or something?
<jdstrand> or template
<mardy> jdstrand: I'm not sure that that will be necessary, your call :-)
<mardy> jdstrand: what we will need is just to run the account plugin code in a confined profile
<jdstrand> ok, that suggests a different entry that will need its own apparmor entry
<jdstrand> mardy: so, that only affects account-qml-plugin?
<mardy> jdstrand: and account-provider
<jdstrand> mardy: let me rephrase
<mardy> jdstrand: I guess the question is whether we want to allow click packages which ship just an account plugin (and no app), right?
<popey> m-b-o: could you please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/ubuntu-weather-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233752
<jdstrand> mardy: that isn't the question in my mind :)
<mardy> jdstrand: ok :-)
<jdstrand> mardy: that is a different question
<jdstrand> mardy: the question is what are the different account-* types that need their own policy?
<m-b-o> popey yes
<m-b-o> dpm popey: weather app has a problem with localizations, abbreviations for max/min in particular.
<m-b-o> dpm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app/+bug/1366714 don't knwo how to handle this correctly
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1366714 in Ubuntu Weather App "max and min temperatures are overlayed (text corruption)" [High,Confirmed]
<mardy> jdstrand: I don't understand the question, but if I answer "an account plugin is defined by the data from the account-qml-plugin and account-provider hooks", does that help? :-)
<mardy> jdstrand: that is, if it were a deb package, I would expect it to contain those files
<dpm> m-b-o, a stopgap measure (but not a solution) would be to add a translator comment to the strings, telling translators to use 1-character translations only
<jdstrand> mardy: yes. let me paraphrase: anything specifying account-application should have an accompanying "desktop" and "apparmor" entry. "account-qml-plugin" and "account-provider" need to specified together, and need a separate "apparmor" entry
<m-b-o> dpm: in the pot file, right? and request later a review later on in the tranlsation tool?
<mardy> jdstrand: correct
<jdstrand> s/a separate/an accompanying/
<seb128> m-b-o, just stack them vertically if they don't fit side to side?
<jdstrand> mardy: ok, what about account-service-- should it be with one, the other, or on its own?
<mardy> jdstrand: account-service goes with the app
<jdstrand> so, account-application?
<dpm> m-b-o, no, on the code. You can add a comment like this to the line above where the text appears. E.g. "// TRANSLATORS: use 1 character for the translation at maximum". Then when you generate the .pot file, these comments will be added there for you
<m-b-o> seb128 that would require to adapt the sizes of the other shapes
<popey> yes, we use those comments in other apps.
<seb128> m-b-o, other solution is to not have those labels, just min/max with colors?
<mardy> jdstrand: yes, account-service and account-application should be defined by the app
<jdstrand> mardy: ok. is either account-application or account-service optional are are both required?
<mardy> jdstrand: it's also possible for an app to not specify an account-service entry, if the service is already in the root fs
<dpm> mardy, so you're saying that if I do this the app should then work (as opposed to not showing any accounts for login)? -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8299521/
<jdstrand> mardy: so account-application could be alone. can account-service be alone?
<mardy> jdstrand: I tend to think that if an application uses the "accounts" app armor policy, it should have at least the "account-application" hook -- but let me think more :-)
<mardy> jdstrand: you mean a click app having an account-service but no account-application? That sounds weird, I cannot think of any case where that would be useful
<m-b-o> seb128 yes, or small icons.... but a redesign is on the way, and it can be solved by fixing the translations. So keeping the current solution would be ok for me...
<jdstrand> mardy: ok
<seb128> m-b-o, k, so just add the translator comment others suggested?
<m-b-o> seb128 yes, will make a MP
<jdstrand> mardy: can account-application be specified with a "scope" as opposed to only with a "dekstop" entry?
<mardy> dpm: yes, that should be ok :-)
<jdstrand> dpm: wait, hold on :)
<jdstrand> I'm going to make a recommendation in a moment
<jdstrand> after I'm done grilling mardy
<mardy> jdstrand: you mean *by* a scope?
<mardy> :-)
<jdstrand> mardy: I mean:
<jdstrand> "foo": {
<dpm> jdstrand, I'm not too worried about the click reviewers tools validation atm, but rather on getting the app to work at all first
<jdstrand>   "scope": ...,
<jdstrand>   "account-applicaton": ...
<jdstrand>   "apparmor"
<jdstrand> }
<dpm> popey, could you give this new click a go? -> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.222_armhf.click
<popey> sure
<dpm> thx
<jdstrand> dpm: sure, but the tools enforce what is expected. other things may need to change and at a mimimum, you don't want to upload a new manifest that has to be changed immediately
<jdstrand> mardy: see my "foo" example, above. is that legal? (well, it should be "apparmor": ..., but you get the idea)
<dpm> jdstrand, sure, but I'm not uploading yet, I'm trying to get the changes in the MP to run the app at all. Right now nothing is working, let alone the validation
<mardy> jdstrand: so, at the moment, scopes and apps are treated by OA in exactly the same way: they need an account-application entry and a desktop file; however, I've been told that having a desktop file might cause problems for them
<mardy> jdstrand: however, I haven't heard any news about that, so the current situation is that the "desktop" entry is still needed for scopes as well
<jdstrand> mardy: "scope" and "desktop" may not be specified in the same entry in the hooks db
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: I tried to download the App Dev training material referenced in your e-mail. Google Drive gives me a "Server error - We are unable to process your request at this time, please try again later." at the moment. Too much traffic maybe?
<jdstrand> because they must use different apparmor templates
<mardy> jdstrand: that's fine, I don't mind how it is specified, but then I'd expect that the hook processing the "scope" would generate a .desktop file for the scope
<popey> dpm: still blank
<mardy> jdstrand: OA needs a name and an icon, and it gets them from the .desktop file
<jdstrand> mardy: afaik, it does not currently. you should talk to pete-woods about that
<popey> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299574/
<mardy> jdstrand: OK
 * jdstrand is writing a summary of the conversation. gimme a sec
<dholbach> sturmflut-work, no idea - let me take a look
<dholbach> jdstrand, pastebin of the conversation is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299580/
<dholbach> I'll add it to the bug
<dpm> mardy, it seems after the changes the system is still not finding any accounts. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299574/ - any ideas?
<dpm> the "(process:3631): accounts-glib-WARNING **: _ag_manager_exec_query: runtime error while executing "INSERT INTO Services (name, display, provider, type) VALUES ('com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders', 'Evernote', 'evernote', 'sharing');": attempt to write a readonly database" seems to be a hint
<mardy> dpm: I'm afraid it's again the same issue we found some time ago: try deleting ~/.config/libaccounts-glib/accounts.db* (you'll lose all of your accounts), then reinstall the click package
<jdstrand> mardy: is this accurate: if "account-application" is specified, it must have a corresponding apparmor entry and one of "desktop" or "scope". "account-service" may be specified with "account-application" but must not appear without it. "account-qml-plugin" and "account-provider" must always be specified together and without "account-application" and "account-service". For now, "account-qml-plugin" and "account-provider" triggers a manual re
<m-b-o> dpm seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~martin-borho/ubuntu-weather-app/fix-1366714-min-max-overlayed/+merge/233916
<dpm> mardy, so even if that works, does that mean we cannot ship an updated Reminders app until there is a way to write to the database?
<dholbach> jdstrand, I think you were cut off towards the end?
<jdstrand> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299618/
<jdstrand> meh
<jdstrand> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299628/
<ahayzen_> Hey, anyone know what has caused this jenkins failure? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/1113/ It seems to be stating something todo with GPG keys? 'gpgkeys: key BB82C3A8CA549E74B3C79789322391EC382C744F can't be retrieved gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.'
<jdstrand> ahayzen_: that seems to be related to the click package signing landing. I don't have more details, but I think they are/have discussed it in #ubuntu-ci-eng
<popey> mardy: i tried deleting those, installing the click, reboot and still see blank in the accounts dialog - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299654/
<mardy> jdstrand: yes, though I don't see a big issue if we break this constraint "and without "account-application" and "account-service""
<ahayzen_> jdstrand, ah :/ ... i thought things were done via debs within jenkins though?
<jdstrand> mardy: well, we answered that before. if the qml plugin is going to use a different template, it needs to have a different apparmor entry
<mardy> jdstrand: OK, fine by me
<jdstrand> mardy: desktop has one set of templates. scopes another and the qml plugin another
<mardy> popey: I don't understand what's happening there; I just see that there are not accounts. What is happening, and what is expected to happen?
<jdstrand> mardy: which leads us back to your question> can a click ship a qml plugin without a corresponding appliction?
<mardy> jdstrand: cool .-)
<popey> mardy: i go to add account, and i get a blank account screen, not the web page I expect where I'd login to evernote
<mardy> jdstrand: since you are creating a template for the account plugins, we might want to answer "yes"
<jdstrand> mardy: if it is useful, I don't see any reason why we wouldn't allow it
<mardy> jdstrand: or at least, you re making it theoretically possible
<popey> mardy: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-09-131535.png there should be a login page there
<mardy> jdstrand: yep
<mardy> popey: ah, ok; and what does "find ~/.local/share/accounts/" say?
<jdstrand> mardy: right. for now, it would still trigger a manual review, but in the future once they can run under confinement, the template is written and everything is hooked up to do it, it could be an automatic check
<mardy> jdstrand: indeed
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> dpm: ok, please have the manifest follow http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299628/
<jdstrand> dholbach: I'll do the patch to the tools
<popey> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299692/
<dholbach> thanks a lot jdstrand!
<jdstrand> popey, dholbach: if it comes in before I am done with the tools, please just make sure it conforms to http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299628/
<dholbach> added all info to the bug
<dpm> thanks jdstrand
<jdstrand> dholbach, dpm: np
<mardy> popey: that paste looks terribly familiar :-)
<mardy> popey: the qml-plugins directory does not contain Main.qml, it looks like the account-qml-plugin hook is given the wrong data
<mardy> popey: that @ACCOUNT_QML_PLUGIN_DIR@, if you remember
<dpm> mardy, that was fixed in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/reminders-app/account-click/revision/221, unless I did something wrong
<mardy> dpm: and you also don't have any qml files under ~/.local/share/accounts/ ?
<dpm> popey, ^
<popey> i pastebinned the output dpm mardy
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299692/
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i'm still having problems with ssh. what i'm doing is on the desktop ssh-keygen -t dsa, then adb push ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub /tmp, then go in as phablet via adb and do cat /tmp/id_dsa.pub > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2, then try to ssh into the phone (ssh -v -p 10000 phablet@127.0.0.1) and it tells me that it's "Offering DSA public key: /home/nerochiaro/.ssh/id_dsa" but then "Permission denied (publickey)"
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i don't undersand why it doesn't accept my key
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: i have connection problems myself, seems the phone goes into a reconnect loop when qtc is started
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: but its different from your problem
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: yes, this is outside qtc
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok i got it. the problem was that the permissions on .ssh were wrong. the dir needs to have chmod 700 and the files inside it chmod 600, or sshd will be angry
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: arrgh yeah of course
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: but the biggest problem is: qtc will create the .ssh directory as owned by root:root
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: so of course it won't work
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: so the bug is: .ssh is created as root, and the chmod bits are wrong on both the dir and the authorized_keys2 file. Want me to file a bug ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: huh, do you have the latest image?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: it's qtc that creates it
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: and yes, latest image, flashed this morning
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: what user are you if you do adb shell?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: root
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: thats wrong, you should be phablet
<ahayzen_> balloons, FYI i just merged this with trunk so you'll need to rerun that trial run (as it had conflicts before) https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-calculator-app/autopilot-move-py3/+merge/233799
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: which channel?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: rtm proposed
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<dholbach> salut davidcalle - ça va?
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: Any luck with the training material download link?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: another thing. in the manifest, what is exactly the key i need to change to make it possible to install the app via qtc ? "name" ?
<davidcalle> Salut dholbach :)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i changed it from com.ubuntu.gallery to com.ubuntu.gallerydev and it still asks me to change the name
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: check out click list if the app is already installed
<dholbach> sturmflut-work, for me it worked - I just downloaded https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1KEGJEm4IWr06Rn-rB8q4R6CI_nTcJ94lu_ZbKdEc0ro/edit#slide=id.g3910e7ce9_2_6 as .pdf
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if you are root, try click list and click list --user=phablet
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: it is installed, but you said if i rename the manifest then it should work, no ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if  com.ubuntu.gallerydev  is installed it won't. Did you remove the cable without stopping the app in qtc?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: gallerydev is not installed. gallery is
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: that is weird then
<dholbach> sturmflut-work, yep, tried again to log in with a different google account and it worked as well
<dholbach> davidcalle, can you try to open https://drive.google.com/?authuser=0#folders/0B2SKL58Ipf7eeEdpYW5SdVlUU3M  and see if that works?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: please check if click list --user=phablet and click list --user=root does not contain it
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: none of these contain gallerydev
<davidcalle> dholbach, works
<dholbach> sturmflut-work, I don't know what's happening in your case then :-/
<dholbach> thanks davidcalle
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: I don't have a Google Account, I log in with my Launchpad Account. I get to the Launchpad login mask, log in, and then the "Server Error" shows up immediately. Happens with Firefox and Chromium.
<dholbach> ok, let me see then
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: I had a co-worker log into Google Drive with his Google Account and then open https://drive.google.com/?authuser=0#folders/0B2SKL58Ipf7eeEdpYW5SdVlUU3M directly. It worked.
<dholbach> I checked the preferences and it says "everyone who has the link can view"
<davidcalle> dholbach, nice presentations and I love the workshop !
<dholbach> davidcalle, I had loads and loads of help from dpm, mhall119, popey and balloons and others
<dholbach> sturmflut-work, can you try again?
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: Same problem. Launchpad login mask, then on to the Server error page.
<dholbach> bizarre :-/
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: Why is my Launchpad ID linked to Google Drive anyways? And why doesn't Launchpad tell me which data is transmitted to Google, like when I go to the Launchpad Bugtracker?
<beuno> that's Google's SAML
<dholbach> sturmflut-work, it could be because I used my work accounts to create the doc folder
<dholbach> sturmflut-work, if you're around for a bit longer, I'll try to create it with my personal account and see if that works
<sturmflut-work> beuno, dholbach: I don't remember being asked if I wanted to give my data to Google through Launchpad. I use an Ubuntu Touch device so I can avoid Google completely. Hosting data on Google Drive while Canonical has an excellent server infrastructure seems a bit... well... strange. Why not simply version the training material with Bazaar and have a Launchpad page for it? That way people could even fork it, improve it and contribute
<sturmflut-work> back.
<beuno> sturmflut-work, FWIW, Google doesn't get any information
<beuno> it's just the authentication system
<beuno> it asks Ubuntu SSO if this user is authenticated
<beuno> we vouch for you and they let you move on
<popey> dholbach: https://drive.google.com/?authuser=0#folders/0B2SKL58Ipf7eeEdpYW5SdVlUU3M doesn't work without a google account
<popey> dholbach: try it in an incognito window
<sturmflut-work> beuno: They now know my Launchpad User ID, my IP address, and which content I am interested in. They can track all my actions inside Google Drive. I don't see any need to go with Google at all, their service simply isn't needed to distribute this material.
<sturmflut-work> dholbach, beuno: No offense, but if I wanted to hang around with Google, I would buy an Android phone
<beuno> sturmflut-work, unfortunately, we use many Google services in the community\
<beuno> Google hangouts is the main tool for vUDS, for example
<ahayzen_> balloons, popey, mind pushing music to the store when you have a moment, as it had one failure in CI and we are hoping some of the autopilot refactor changes that just landed will fix it :)
<popey> ahayzen_: sure, just triggered a build, will poke balloons when it's done
<ahayzen_> popey, thanks :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes I agree and hope the AP cleanup tidies things up
<balloons> how's ap refactor #4 coming
<balloons> ?
<ahayzen_> balloons, any ideas what happened with? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/1113/console
<ahayzen_> balloons, its going well just battling code comments/spellings/readability with victor at the moment ;) hehe
<balloons> ahayzen_, looks like it couldn't get a key and just stopped
<ahayzen_> balloons, would a rerun fix it? as i've seen other apps are running through fine?
<ahayzen_> balloons, note this is the mp where i'm adding the url-dispatcher tests so it will (hopefully) be bringing down that dependency
<balloons> ahayzen_, kicked off some re-runs. I think weather and shorts are good to go.
<ahayzen_> balloons, what was the one failure on weather py3?
<balloons> ahayzen_, see my comment. I think it's a trunk failure
<ahayzen_> balloons, and i merged calculator py3 with trunk as it had conflicts so that would need rerunning
<ahayzen_> balloons, oh u've just done it :)
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: any success?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: only with ssh. the app renaming still doesn't work. I'm ATM manually installing the click that qtc pushes and run the app from the shell. not ideal but at least i'm not blocked.
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: can you please go to the builddirectory and check in the .ubuntu-sdk-deploy subdirectory if the manifest.json contains the correct ID?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok, one minute
<popey> balloons: can you upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.620_all.click please?
<sturmflut-work> dholbach, beuno: I might add that all other material linked to on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-dev-training/ works out of the box, but the folder with the materials ("some materials prepared for you") does not.
<dholbach> sturmflut-work, ok, I'll look into this in a bit - thanks a lot for your help and feedback
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: the name is not changed in the manifest in the build dir
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: thats why it does not work
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: did you see my MP for the gallery app
<zbenjamin> ?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i don't think i did
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: so why isn't qtc copying the manifest correctly ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/gallery-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233884
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: qtc is not copying it, cmake is
<beuno> popey, dholbach, so, automatic approval/rejection of click packages is very close to just being a config change away. Do you guys have any feedback on the auto-review run that is currently in place?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you use trusty + ppa right?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: no i'm oneiric
<popey> beuno: no. do it! :D
<beuno> popey, I assume that means you have updated your CV?  :)
<popey> haha
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you serious?
<beuno> whenever MANUAL_REVIEW is triggered, it'll get put in the queue still, FYI
<popey> beuno: yes, I added "* Is able to run shell scripts on demand" to it
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: sorry, i meant utopic
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: i did not even know we have packages for that old release
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you shocked me ;)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i get release names mixed up sometimes ;)
<nerochiaro> sorry
<beuno> we'll probably want to move to some sort of notification at some point, as manual reviews become rare
<balloons> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/changerequest/
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: ok then you should have the version with the new manifest editors right?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: you don'T use the publish page anymore to edit the manifest file
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: correct
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: i edit the name in the editor and i see the cahnge in the .json file on disk
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: ok so check out my MP, it should make it work out of the box
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: will do that ASAP
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: can you please do a "find . -name *manifest*" on your project tree?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: if there are multiple files thats the problem
<balloons> fginther, calculator and rss reader are both ready to move to python3 in jenkins. MP's are ready and tested passing on python3.
<frantique> hi all
<balloons> ahayzen_, looks like weather needs to have it's failing test fixed in trunk before we can move it to py3, but your changes are good ahayzen_
<popey> balloons: done, thanks. ahayzen_ store upload done
<ahayzen_> balloons, popey thanks :)
<sturmflut-work> Are there any plans to support more graphics libraries than just Qt on devices? I know that SDL has a backend for Mir, it would be funny to port some SDL applications to my phone.
<ahayzen_> balloons, the weather issue is definitely failing in trunk and its not a py2 vs py3 issue right?
<balloons> ahayzen_, I didn't try a trunk build, but yea.. nothing to do with you
<popey> sturmflut-work: in theory SDL2 apps should work..
<popey> sturmflut-work: I'd love to see some SDL2 sample code running on the device as a proof of concept.
<ahayzen_> balloons, cool thanks
<sturmflut-work> popey: There is no libSDL pre-installed on my phone (r232). Which means that I would have to include the whole library in the Click package and then load it somehow, right?
<fginther> balloons, thanks, I can push an update right now
<popey> sturmflut-work: correct
<popey> sturmflut-work: would be good to have a framework "qml + libsdl2" to help people to port their SDL2 based apps over
<popey> sturmflut-work: would also be interesting to get something like pygame in there too ☻
<popey> sturmflut-work: things on my wishlist ☻
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: can you do me a small favor ? I have this branch, which was approved, but no one seems to deem important enough to go through the process of getting released, lp:~phablet-team/gallery-app/gallery-app-remove-qmlproject it's a tiny change and I think it will fit well merged into your branch for gallery-app
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: so we can get both released together
<sturmflut-work> popey: Hm, libsdl has a lot of dependencies, the Click package would probably get quite large. And ATM I have no idea how to tell CMake to link against the correct files. But it might be possible.
<popey> sturmflut-work: pretty sure we ship many of the dependencies
<sturmflut-work> popey: Probably, yes
<fginther> balloons, jobs have been updated
<swordfish> Hello everyone, yesterday I was working at the terminal. The idea was to use the url-dispatcher to open the terminal emulator with a custom working directory. This should work fine if the app is not started but I'm trying to figure out a way to handle url-dispatch events when the application is already running (the expect behavior will be to open a new tab in the new directory). Is that possible with the
<swordfish> current apis and are there some applications already doing that? Thank you in advance...
<sturmflut-work> I just checked out https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-qt3d-cylinder on a different machine (Ubuntu 14.10 with the SDK PPA), opened the project in Qt Creator, changed the Kit to the usual "UbuntuSDK for armhf" and the build fails with the following two error messages:
<sturmflut-work> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8300665/
<sturmflut-work> The directory is created and it is currently there, but empty
<zsombi> renatu: nik90: dudes, I need yr oppinion
<nik90> zsombi: w.r.t the margins?
<zsombi> nik90: nope :)
<zsombi> nik90: I'm trying to integrate the new ListItem with UbuntuListView
<zsombi> nik90: thinking about the selectable property, so if UbuntuListView has one, ListItems can connect to it and whenever that changes, ListItems can react on it
<zsombi> nik90: like one property would change all the items inside
<zsombi> nik90: and the devs wouldn't need to do extra binding for that
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: the question: would you be happy if teh UbuntuListView woudl also keep track of who has been selected, like indexes, or most likely that will be gathered by some custom model?
<nik90> hmm I am assuming this would important for multiselect mode
<zsombi> nik90: I'd see it in a custom model rather than on a separate one which UbuntuListView is keeping track of
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<zsombi> nik90: if UbuntuListView keeps track of it, it would slow down the scrolling for sure
<nik90> zsombi: atm the clock and addressbook uses https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/upstreamcomponents/MultipleSelectionVisualModel.qml
<zsombi> nik90: however if it's in the main model that ULV gets, it'd be straight fw
<zsombi> nik90: aham... nice approach!!!
<zsombi> nik90: question: why don't you use UbuntuListView?
<zsombi> nik90: you are using only ListView...
<zsombi> nik90: in this way you may loose all improvements we will add to UbuntuListView... like cache size will come soon...
<nik90> zsombi: ask renatu about it since I took this from the address book
<nik90> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/app/upstreamcomponents/MultipleSelectionListView.qml
<nik90> that's the main multiselection listview we use
<zsombi> nik90: yes, I saw it, that's why I asked :)
<zsombi> nik90: but the approach is nice!!!
<nik90> well full credit to renatu
<nik90> hope that answered your original question
<zsombi> nik90: yes, it did... and I see it beneficial to integrate it with UbuntuListView...
<zsombi> nik90: or provide a separate component that extends that...
<nik90> atm is it beneficial to switch to ubuntulistview? or wait until the new listitems to land before doing so?
<nik90> because afaik my plan was to switch to the new listitems asap since that would reduce code on my end and be more closer to the sdk rather than using custom components
<zsombi> nik90: hold on yet with that, perhaps we will move this whole stuff under it!
<nik90> cool
<zsombi> nik90: the new listitem will land later... I mean all teh MRs will land slowly
<zsombi> nik90: if you have some time to check it: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/84-pressandhold/+merge/233938
<nik90> I know I have been keeping track..no hurry on my end since I already have a solution I use
<zsombi> nik90: this is the last one
<dpm> jdstrand, would you mind double-checking if http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8300911/ conforms to http://paste.ubuntu.com/8299628/ ?
<dpm> i.e. the manifest file for Reminders
<zsombi> nik90: at least teh last one complete :) with selection mode enabled
<zsombi> nik90: renatu: the divider and header tweaks MR https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/listitem-divider-header-tweaks/+merge/233953
<ahayzen_> balloons, did you trigger a rerun on https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/add-url-dispatcher-tests/+merge/233840 ?
<jdstrand> dpm: it does
<nik90> zsombi: in the email you said, "As Jouni said, you can customise the left/right margins of a ListItem through the divider property." ... which divider property?
<nik90> zsombi: if I use ListItem.Standard, does it have a divider property?
<nik90> or are you referring to ListItem.ThinDivider?
<zsombi> nik90: Empty.divider it was there looooooong time ago
<nik90> zsombi: wat...never knew about it..I only knew about showDivider property
<zsombi> nik90: sorry dude :)
<balloons> ahayzen_, no, but I can
<ahayzen_> balloons, if you could thanks :)
<balloons> done
<ahayzen_> balloons, hopefully it'll work this time :)
<zsombi> nik90: the new API will have the divider as well, but the margins you'll set as divider.leftMargin whereas now you need divider.anchors.leftMargin
<nik90> zsombi: so If I was using a custom listitem, should I derive it from ListItem.Base or ListItem.Empty?
<nik90> I fail to see the distinction between the two (base and empty)
<zsombi> nik90: whichever, depending on yr need
<popey> ahayzen_: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/mako/30:20140909:20140903.1/10314/  could you take a look at those failures please?
<nik90> zsombi: thnx for letting me know..until now, I was thinkign of setting showDivider: false, and then adding a ListItem.ThinDivider{} insider the ListItem.Base{} which now sounds so stupid of me
<popey> (specificually music app)
<ahayzen_> popey, is this on rtm?
<ahayzen_> popey, i blame music app having a mediascanner2 db version that is newer than what has landed in rtm?
<ahayzen_> popey, at a first glance ;)
<popey> ah, can we fix that?
<balloons> ahayzen_, I thought we pushed the ms package version you needed
<ahayzen_> popey, by breaking devel-proposed CI tests? or by landing the new ms2 in rtm? ...
<balloons> I requested it
<ahayzen_> balloons, that was for devel-proposed
<ahayzen_> balloons, popey, i guess ms2 is newer in utopic than rtm?
<ahayzen_> popey, if you have a device on rtm what is the output of $ apt-cache policy mediascanner2.0 ?
<balloons> 0.104+14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1
<popey>   Installed: 0.105+14.10.20140903-0ubuntu1
<ahayzen_> i have 0.105+14.10.20140903-0ubuntu1 on devel-proposed
<popey> bah
<popey> hang on
<popey>   Installed: 0.104+14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1
<balloons> yeppers
<balloons> So you want the newer one?
<ahayzen_> this is what caused #222 to fail and we bumped the db version in the tests....but obvious rtm has not caught up :(
<balloons> I thought for sure we pushed that to rtm..
 * balloons is going crazy
<balloons> I remember doing this, lol
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah we'll want the newer ms2 to land in rtm
<ahayzen_> balloons, silo 14 and 20 on rtm look familiar
<balloons> ahayzen_, indeed
<balloons> So, I guess we just need those to land
<ahayzen_> balloons, yep probably just one of them...i think silo 14 IIRC
<Akiva-Thinkpad> balloons, Great video btw; I think that is the first time ive seen you on ubuntu-on-air.
<ahayzen_> popey, balloons how are we going to deal with this in the future if rtm and devel-proposed totally split?
<ahayzen_> ...guess we want to somehow remove the patching
<popey> well, I dont like having the database in the test
<ahayzen_> neither do we as we constantly trying to catch up
<popey> it would be cleaner to let ms2 do its own thing
<popey> or even use sql statements to create the database?
<ahayzen_> i can't remember what the exact reason was? balloons wasn't it something like ms2 would still read the files from /home/phablet/Music and not the fixture even with the env vars ?
<balloons> Akiva-Thinkpad, ohh :-) We swap weeks, so I'm on every other week, but normally with mhall119
<balloons> glad you had fun, I know I did!
<ahayzen_> popey, we use sql statements...but obviously they need columns added/removed etc when the schema changes
<dpm> thanks jdstrand
<popey> oh i see
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<ahayzen_> popey, here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~music-app-dev/music-app/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/content/mediascanner-2.0/mediastore.sql
<balloons> popey, ahayzen_ the db patching was removed but then put back after the revert from using mediascanner via dbus
<ahayzen_> popey, and we find'n'replace /home/phablet/Music in that .sql and replace it with the tmp dir before running it
<zsombi> nik90: :) ywc
<dpm> swordfish, you might want to ask tedg on the #ubuntu-touch channel about url dispatchers. He's one of the experts and should be able to help you out
<balloons> if mediascanner is here to stay as-is, then some time could be invested to make it more elegant
<ahayzen_> yep
<ahayzen_> balloons, it may as simple as ms2 just needs to listen to the environment variables or something to resolve the issue
<balloons> yes it might be really simple
<zsombi> nik90: renatu: ah, btw, you may want to use DelegateModel instead of VisualDataModel
<Akiva-Thinkpad> What the? Where is the project file for ubuntu-calendar-app? I just branched it and now I cant find it..
<ahayzen_> balloons, hmm so one of the url-dispatcher tests failed due to me (bad merge conflict resolution)... but the other looks like url-dispatcher-tools wasn't installed? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/269/testReport/junit/music_app.tests.test_music/TestMainWindow/test_url_dispatcher_music_play_with_mouse_/
<ahayzen_> balloons, where would i see in the logs the package being installed if it was ? i assume here http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-utopic-amd64-ci/338/console ?
<balloons> look at the rawlog: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/269/consoleText
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: qtcreator CMakeLists ...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i looked for it...
<balloons> ahayzen_, Setting up url-dispatcher:amd64 (0.1+14.10.20140905.1-0ubuntu1) ... it installed
 * Akiva-Thinkpad looks again
<ahayzen_> balloons, ok i see it installing url-dispatcher-tools so that part is fine...hmm wonder why it didn't work, it was working on device with adt earlier :/
<balloons> that I cannot answer
<balloons> :-)
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: in latest trunk CMakeLists.txt is there
<ahayzen_> hah
<swordfish> dpm, thank you very much. Will do that!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep your right
<ahayzen_> balloons, hmmm do you think it should be calling the fake directory directly? or should it be doing /home/$USER/Music and letting the fixture translate?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad scratches head ; how did I miss that
<balloons> ahayzen_, I haven't looked at the test in question
<ahayzen_> balloons, this is the error subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['url-dispatcher', 'music:///tmp/tmplitloc25/Music/1.ogg']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<balloons> ahayzen_, can you get the actual error from the subprocess call
<balloons> that wouldbe useful :-)
<ahayzen_> erm maybe...but it works on my device :)
<dpm> swordfish, yw. In terms of helping out with Terminal, you might want to join the weekly meeting. popey should be able to give you the details about when it's happening
<zsombi> nik90: renatu: ok, I think I'll make a component which can then be used with UbuntuListView and will support single/multiple selections.
<dpm> swordfish, ah, I didn't recognise your IRC nick :)
<dpm> so you are well aware of the meeting time, then :)
<swordfish> dpm, ahahah me neither. Welcome back! :)
<dpm> thanks :)
<renatu> zsbomi, until now I have been using this one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/staging/view/head:/src/imports/Ubuntu/Contacts/MultipleSelectionListView.qml
<popey> :D
<popey> you guys!
<dpm> usually it's the other way round here: you get to know people on IRC and then in person :)
<mihir> nik90: ping
<dpm> not used to these new world of meeting real people first ;)
<mihir> nik90: did you push that MR ?
<sturmflut-work> When I start https://github.com/Sturmflut/kitworkingtimeapp/blob/master/main.qml I get several "QQuickWindow: possible QQuickItem::polish() loop" messages and the app runs extremely slow, both on the Desktop and on the device. Any ideas?
<swordfish> dpm, that was really great! I'm still laughing!...
<ahayzen_> balloons, i must have broken something i'm getting "No such file or directory: 'url-dispatcher'" locally now :(
<dpm> :)
<nik90> mihir: no I couldn't work on it
<nik90> mihir: so I got nothing atm
<mihir> nik90: no issues, now when i take latest trunk code and open CMake file and run on desktop
<mihir> it says couldn't find .deskop file
<mihir> nik90: :-1: error: [CMakeFiles/com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop] Error 127
<mihir> nik90: any idea ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Do the faded ubuntu colours have official color hashes applied to them, or do I have to make them up? Say for 10% ubuntu orange would be 10% opacity?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if there are not any, then I am going to create a spreadsheet, because the website is seriously lacking in this data
<nik90> mihir: hmm
<nik90> mihir: one sec
<mihir> nik90: i guess need to have i36 archietecture kit
<nik90> mihir: let me try
<nik90> mihir: it works on my utopic vm desktop perfectly
<mihir> which kit you using ?
<nik90> mihir: just the desktop kit
<mihir> Hmmm
<mihir> it gives me error , anyother dependecies should be installed ?
<mihir> wir to Cmake?
<nik90> which file are you opening?
<mihir> nik90: CMakeLists.txt
<nik90> mihir: do you have python3, intltool installed?
<nik90> I had error when missing them
<mihir> nik90: let me try that. it is downloading another kit.
<nik90> mihir: is this a utopic vm?
<nik90> or something?
<mihir> yup utopic
<nik90> mihir: you shouldn't be needing any extra kit since the desktop kit is created by default
<mihir> nik90: it was working fine previously,
<nik90> mihir: only when you need to run on emulator or device you need those kits created
<mihir> nik90: hmm...let me try again i guess there is some issues with intltools
<nik90> just check if you have it installed or not
<nik90> I don't think you changed that tool anytime
<nik90> apt-cache policy intltool
<nik90> that should tell you
<mihir> nik90: regarding restructure of files, I have thought of following bifucrcations , does that make sense or any inputs..http://i.imgur.com/KtROjjX.png
<nik90> what's in the common folder?
<mihir> nik90: it'll containt all the common UI files, like seprator.qml, pathview base, NewEventEntryField
<nik90> mihir: I got some guests over...will talk later
<mihir> nik90: no issues :)
<mihir> balloons: ping
<balloons> mihir, pong
<mihir> balloons: while running CMake projects it throws , Could not find a desktop file for the hook: ubuntu-calendar-app.desktop,
<mihir> any steps that needs to be followed ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, balloons nik90, popey, mhall119, And anyone else: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KgHLiZ09yBtKkD7iLreHdOMcuyUVcEMxpmkXTqLw_KM/edit#gid=0 if you want an ubuntu colour reference sheet with the actual tint values.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the tint values on the ubuntu colours reference sheet were not accurate to use an eye droplet on, so I cooked this one up
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: this is great :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: it should help a lot :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> one thing I notice is that we don't use the ubuntu colours library. I am thinking of expanding it to include the shades, and then going through the core apps to actually use it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err, as in replace the raw hex values
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hmm , but i am not sure, that we have all shades availanle in color library
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, I am pretty sure we don't
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thus I am going to see if I can get it updated
<balloons> Ohh.. hex codes ;-)
<balloons> mihir, I'm not sure I understand the issue well enough
<balloons> where do you see this error and when? in the sdk?
<mihir> balloons: okay, we just moved our calednar app from qmlproject to CMake
<mihir> balloons: i see when i try to run caledar app from SDK
<mihir> balloons: if you can try to get the latest trunk and run it from SDK
<balloons> mihir, ahh ok. So I have context. I'll try
<mihir> balloons: okay :)
<balloons> nik90, re: qml tests writeup. Are you still on-board for doing it?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: you there?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, pong
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: can you take latest from calendar and try to run it from SDK ,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sure
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: i am just trying to figure out it is because of my machine or something else :|
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, runs
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cmakelists must not like you :P
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hmmm , then there is something wrong with my vm
 * Akiva-Thinkpad knocks on wood
<mihir> i can run other apps from cmakelists except calendar
<Akiva-Thinkpad> strange
<balloons> mihir, I agree. I can open cmakelists.txt file, configure it for the desktop and everything is fine
<mihir> balloons: okay
<mihir> :(
<balloons> file->open project or file->CMakeLists.txt
<mihir> balloons: yup doing same. file->Project Location->CMakeList.txt-> Run
<mihir> balloons: it gives , http://i.imgur.com/2F15gAb.png
<balloons> mihir, ohh, I don't select run on CMakeList
<balloons> I hit the button
 * mihir feels some home  
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: did that run application for you ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, yah build and ran on whatever settings I have now
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: HMM OKAY :(
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, did you try yelling at it?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hahah i did...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> If that doesn't work, you can also try spitting on it. Call it names if you have to.
<mihir> hahaha , now will try tomororw , have to get up early for office time for bed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :S
<mhall119> thanks Akiva-Thinkpad, any chance you could provide that at an HTML <table> that could be dropped into a website?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, sure can do
<mhall119> thanks!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, got the messages from the Launchpad about fixed bugs. Unfortunately I have painfully slow internet connection right now, so I'll pull that tomorrow morning.
<nik90> balloons: yes hell yes :)
<balloons> nik90, awesome, anything further you need from me? If you write it in simple HTML, that would be for the best.. Markdown is also fine, but i'll have to convert it to html to post.. easy enough
<nik90> Oh you are referring to the example
<ahayzen_> balloons, looking at the jenkins log again i've spotted 'APP_ID isn't set, the handler can not be registered
<ahayzen_> UCUriHandler: Empty "APP_ID" environment variable, ignoring."' ... could this be what is causing the url-dispatcher not to work?
<ahayzen_> balloons, any ideas what i would set the APP_ID to, to see if that resolves the issue?
<balloons> nik90, lol.. yea, what did you think?
<balloons> ahayzen_, that sounds like a good catch
<balloons> ahayzen_, couldn't tell you sorry :-(
<nik90> balloons: I was thinking of actual qml test :P
<ahayzen_> balloons, note this works on device via adt :)
<ahayzen_> balloons, do you know who i can ping for help?
<balloons> nik90, ohh yes.. I'm still pushing on that.. remember leo mentioned xfvb should work, so we're trying again
<ahayzen_> balloons, guess i could try setting it to com.ubuntu.music or something but i have to wait like 30mins with each attempt before i know if it has worked lol
<ahayzen_> balloons, oo i could print what it is on the device in the ap tests i'll try that ...
<nik90> balloons: I will try to bring to do in markup to ensure it looks good
<ahayzen_> balloons, also why when running adt does it bring down all loads of qt4 things and complains about ignoring python2 things? should it be doing that?
<ahayzen_> balloons, hmm and APP_ID is None on device :/ ugh
<balloons> ahayzen_, yes the qt4 stuff is known
<balloons> it's a packaging thing that wil lbe fixed soon
<ahayzen_> ah cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> holy smokes; gedit is slow when it comes to editting html. the program keeps hanging
<nik90> balloons: ah ok
<balloons> nik90, awesome. Just let me know if I can help or you need anything. I can't wait to see what you write up and it should prove helpful to everyone
<balloons> always the willing lab rat nik90 :-)
<nik90> lol
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey, no worries. Yes, I fixed the bugs
<mzanetti> mivoligo: sorry it took so long
<ahayzen_> balloons, now was has happened? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/1116/console looks like dbus or qml exploded?
<balloons> ahayzen_, look at: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/272/consoleText
<balloons> and yea, ahayzen_ I agree
<ahayzen_> balloons, yeah i see 'dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: //bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.'
<balloons> re-run?
<ahayzen_> balloons, please
<balloons> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-ci/1117/
<ahayzen_> balloons, i've mod'd a few things to get one of the failing tests a bit further and hopefully give more output to the error but we'll see
<ahayzen_> balloons, thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no need to be sorry, I'm not fast as well
<ahayzen_> balloons, yey a meaningful error....'** (process:29084): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'album:///Francisco T?rrega/':GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Name "com.canonical.URLDispatcher" does not exist'
<ahayzen_> balloons, who am i best to talk to about this?
<balloons> ahayzen_, mmm.. kenvandine or tedg?
<balloons> elopio, too might also know enough to help
 * kenvandine doesn't know much about url-dispatcher
<elopio> ahayzen_: what are you doing on that test? calling url-dispatcher or receiving the call with the fake dbus service?
<ahayzen_> elopio, calling
<ahayzen_> elopio, like so.. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/add-url-dispatcher-tests/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/__init__.py#L27
<ahayzen_> elopio, oh no then maybe receiving? i'm calling the url-dispatcher then expecting things to happen within the app
<elopio> ahayzen_: I think url-dispatcher doesn't work yet on desktop
<ahayzen_> elopio, ah yes thats a good point... even on utopic?
<elopio> I think not. But we can give it a try.
 * ahayzen_ will try running the tests on his VM
<elopio> it works nicely here.
<ahayzen_> elopio, hmm so only jenkins then?
<elopio> ahayzen_: yes, it could be that url-dispatcher is not running there.
<elopio> I do initctl stop url-dispatcher and get the same error.
<balloons> #blamejenkins
<ahayzen_> lol
<ahayzen_> elopio, so i guess i start it in the ap tests then
<elopio> I was hoping url-dispatcher-tools to install it. And that once installed, it would start itself.
<ahayzen_> elopio, we spotted that being installed last time... so looks like it isn't autostarting
<elopio> ahayzen_: yes, according to the logs it's being installed.
<ahayzen_> elopio, we shouldn't be worried about the APP_ID things in the logs? (i checked that APP_ID is also None on device) correct?
<elopio> ahayzen_: call something like this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/unity8/process_helpers.py#L157
<elopio> I have no idea what you are talking about.
<ahayzen_> elopio, ok thanks :) ... just ignore me ;) lol there were some APP_ID errors earlier i thought may have been related
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8303393/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Is that fine, or does the syntax need to be corrected?
<ahayzen_> elopio, i got 'initctl: Unknown job: url-dispatcher' :(
<mhall119> Akiva-Thinkpad: looks good, is there a reason Cool Grey doesn't have different shades?
<mhall119> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/ubuntu-color-codes/ how's that look?
<mhall119> that page might move, I'll talk to designers about putting it on design.ubuntu.com
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  
<elopio> ahayzen_: hum, I don't know what might be missing.
<ahayzen_> elopio, yeah its strange :/
<elopio> url-dispatcher is installed, so it shouldn't say it's an unknown job.
<elopio> but we will need help from ci, and there is no ci vanguard at this time.
<ahayzen_> elopio, this is the output...http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/275/console ..skip to test_url_dispatcher_music_play
<ahayzen_> elopio, yeah guess this is something to figure out tomorrow
<elopio> ahayzen_: yes, I get that error message when I uninstall url-dispatcher.
<elopio> lets ask them tomorrow.
<ahayzen_> elopio, hmm but it is pulled down with url-dispatcher-tools so it 'should' be on jenkins
<ahayzen_> elopio, agreed
<ahayzen_> elopio, thanks for your help so far :)
<elopio> ahayzen_: thanks to you.
<ahayzen_> elopio, no problem i just want these things being tested so i have a piece of mind that they are working :)
<elopio> ahayzen_: just out of curiosity, do the test work for you on your desktop and phone?
<ahayzen_> elopio, i've only tried via adt-run on device so far...i was going to do utopic desktop but you said it passed for u?
<ahayzen_> elopio, i'll double check to be doubly sure :)
<elopio> ahayzen_: I only tried launching music app from url-dispatcher-tools. Not running the tests.
<ahayzen_> elopio, ah... so maybe desktop is just busted...hang on let me give it a shot
<elopio> ahayzen_: I don't think so. Tests seem okay at least for my real machine. I'll run them too tomorrow when I have less things in my head.
<ahayzen_> elopio, hehe ... i'm just waiting for my vm to update
<ahayzen_> elopio, i got the same issue as jenkins on my utopic vm
<ahayzen_> elopio, doing $ initctl status url-dispatcher in a terminal claims there is no job
<ahayzen_> elopio, ah hang on i don't have it installed :P
<elopio> ahayzen_: so, you don't have url-dispatcher-tools either, right?
<ahayzen_> elopio, ok so after installing i noted that the service was added but stopped...the autopilot test started the service but still failed
<elopio> I'm wondering if it's possible to have one without the other
<ahayzen_> elopio, all i did was install url-dispatcher-tools and it installed both
<elopio> ok, I think that's good.
<elopio> I will try to run it now, so we have a good question for CI tomorrow.
<ahayzen_> elopio, i got "unable to dispatch url '<my url>' .. Name "com.canonical.URLDispatcher" does not exist
<ahayzen_> elopio, ^^ on the utopic vm... so it basically failed at the next stage
<ahayzen_> elopio, so the question is why after jenkins has installed url-dispatcher-tools does it still failed to do $ initctl start url-dispatcher ?
<elopio> ahayzen_: how are you running the tests?
<ahayzen_> elopio, on device via adt-run so... $ ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_url_dispatcher_music_play" adt-run /home/andy/Workspace/sdk/music-app-add-url-dispatcher-tests/ --click com.ubuntu.music --- ssh -s adb
<elopio> I'm cmake . && make -j 8 && cd tests/autopilot && autopilot3 run music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_url_dispatcher_album_play
<elopio> my error is different.
<ahayzen_> elopio, on utopic desktop i just did $ autopilot3 run music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_url_dispatcher_album_play
<ahayzen_> elopio, what did u get?
<elopio> ahayzen_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8304259/
<ahayzen_> elopio, have you updated ur machine recently or not updated to latest mediascanner?
<ahayzen_> elopio, if u have updated recently u'll need to stop then start mediascanner2
<elopio> ahayzen_: I've just did an upgrade before running the tests.
<ahayzen_> elopio, try $ stop mediascanner-2.0 and then $ start mediascanner-2.0
<elopio> ahayzen_: same result.
<elopio> maybe if I do a dist-upgrade ?
<ahayzen_> hmm
<ahayzen_> elopio, what version is it after? $ apt-cache policy mediascanner2.0
<elopio> wow, I have three mediascanners installed.
<ahayzen_> elopio, 3? .. or just the separate bits?
<elopio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8304266/
<ahayzen_> hah
<ahayzen_> elopio, you need the 2.0-3 one (thats what i have)
<elopio> that's the only one I don't have installed :)
<ahayzen_> :)
<elopio> ahayzen_: I got initctl: Job is already running: url-dispatcher
<elopio> which is a lot better than you.
<ahayzen_> elopio, heh ... but then did it fail with what i said after that?
<ahayzen_> elopio, along the lines of.. "unable to dispatch url '<my url>' .. Name "com.canonical.URLDispatcher" does not exist ?
<elopio> ahayzen_: no, not that.
<ahayzen_> elopio, what did you get?
<elopio> ahayzen_: I replaced start with restart, and now I got
<elopio> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['url-dispatcher', b'music:///tmp/tmpfh2x8b2f/Music/1.ogg']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<elopio> let me see what's the error that it gives.
<ahayzen_> elopio, yeah but if u look further up in the logs...i got what i said
<elopio> ** (process:28311): WARNING **: Unable to dispatch url 'music:///tmp/tmpfh2x8b2f/Music/1.ogg':GDBus.Error:com.canonical.URLDispatcher.BadURL: URL 'music:///tmp/tmpfh2x8b2f/Music/1.ogg' is not handleable by the URL Dispatcher
<elopio> ah, that's the error we get because it doesn't work on desktop.
<ahayzen_> ah
<ahayzen_> oh i guess it isn't installed as a click so then it isn't added to the list of accepted protocols?
<elopio> ahayzen_: yes, I think so.
<ahayzen_> or something along those lines
<ahayzen_> elopio, hmm so for now would it be safe just to run these tests on device? ... until url-dispatcher runs on desktop?
<elopio> after installing the music-app deb package, I get:
<elopio> AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on Player.isPlaying failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1)
<elopio> ahayzen_: yes, for now lets just run them on the devices.
<elopio> then we can go on and run them if the package was installed.
<ahayzen_> elopio, yeah thats because the url was never received so it never started playing the track
<elopio> and then we need to figure out how to register the url without installing it, so we can run it on a development branch too.
<ahayzen_> elopio, well i usually test with my device first anyway
<elopio> for now, it's good enough to have them running on devices.
<ahayzen_> elopio, ok i'll disable it for desktop tomorrow...meanwhile i need some sleep ... thanks for your help :)
<elopio> good night ahayzen_
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-10
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119, I didnt do shades for cool grey to reinforce the guideline that coolgrey, at least according to the webpage, is for typography. Otherwise; very cool; thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<zbenjamin> ogra_: any idea where this could come from? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8307166/
<zbenjamin> ogra_: ok nevermind, seems the app was already running
<mardy> dpm: hi! Could you please generate a new click package for your account-plugin branch?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: does qtcreator support building qmake based projects in chroot ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: no , sadly not
<nerochiaro> ok, i'll build on device i guess
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: or migrate to a cmake project ;)
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: it's not my code
<zbenjamin> ok
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: have you seen the branch i suggest adding to your gallery branch ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: yeah, sorry i totally forgot about it yesterday, We had some discussions going on
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Swap Ideas Day! :-D
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: what do you think then ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: should i just merge it into my branch?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: yes, that is what i suggest
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: then i'll review your branch
<zbenjamin> let me see
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: also i get this when i ask qtcreator to install devtools on the device: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8307355/
<nerochiaro> on mako with rtm proposed
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: i guess that functionality is broken, but we can make it still work
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: there should be a file called /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/device_developertools_packages
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: it contains all the required packages for the developer mode , some of them are deprecated i guess
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: just copy the packages and try to install it on the device
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: after you have ruled out the obsolete packages , qtc will still show that your device is not in developermode because of the missing packages, but you can use it anyway
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok. the obsolete package is dh_make
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: ok just do not install it , then your device should be useable to build qmake
<zbenjamin> projects
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: yep, trying that. thanks
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: ok i merged your branch
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: what was your branch again ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: https://code.launchpad.net/~zeller-benjamin/gallery-app/sdkcompat/+merge/233884
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok i'm testing it. regarding building on device, it seems that dh_make is actually needed. it's trying to use it to build
<karni> guys, what was the switch to click install to avoid signature verification? can't find it :(
<zbenjamin> karni: --allow-untrusted
<karni> zbenjamin: thanks!
<zbenjamin> karni: the SDK is doing all that for you btw ;)
<karni> zbenjamin: that doesn't apply to managers just wanting to install a click ;)
<zbenjamin> karni: ok ;)
<victorp> popey, ping
<popey> yo
<victorp> popey, do you know how to turn off the signature checks on click packages?
<popey> i know what you're going to ask ☻
<popey> what image you on?
<victorp> is it that ? :)
<popey> that has been fixed AIUI
 * victorp checks
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: can you get dh_make from some other package?
<victorp> 27
<victorp> popey, ^^ on rtm propose
<popey> lemme test here, i just updated here too
<victorp> it is the latest one
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: weird dh-make is still available on my host
<popey> victorp: worked fine here, I'm on 27
<victorp> well, doesnt here..
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: it is on my host too, but not on the phone
<victorp> popey, updating using ota?
<popey> yes
<popey> victorp: can you send me the click you're using?
<victorp> popey, sure
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: is dh_make available on your device ?
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: there seems to be a package called dh-make
<popey> victorp: ok, fails for me too
<victorp> popey, I got another 20 like that
<victorp> :)
<popey> victorp: pkcon --allow-untrusted install-local foo.click
<brendand> popey, victorp - what's wrong? signed clicks don't install or unsigned clicks don't install?
<popey> i think he's sorted now
<brendand> popey, needs to work ootb though
<popey> previously pkcon didn't have that parameter, click did
<popey> it does ☻ if you specify the parameter
<brendand> popey, oh so it's specifically to do with running pkcon from cli?
<brendand> popey, not impacting the click scope
<popey> yes
<victorp> brendand, unsigned, I didnt know we needed to add that flag. no probs
<victorp> I couldnt see an email on ubuntuphone about that
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: back to testing your branch: it all works great. except that when i rename the package in the manifest.json.in and rebuild, it builds fine but when it tried to isntall on device it complains that the package is untrusted and refuse to install it
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: update your qtcreator
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: one question if you "adb shell" in are you still root?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: yes
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: but i haven't reflashed since yesterday
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: and which channel do you use again?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<zbenjamin> ogra_: ^^^^ nerochiaro is on rtm proposed and his adb is executed as root. Didn't that land there as well?
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ogra_: i last flashed yesterday
<victorp> popey, yes, that work. Thanks! back to doing some development
<popey> \o/
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: ok, all green on your branch now that i updated qtcreator
<nerochiaro> zbenjamin: approved
<zbenjamin> nerochiaro: awesome thx :)
<ogra_> nerochiaro, zbenjamin not in rtm yet
<ogra_> silo will be ready today for it though
<zbenjamin> ogra_: ah ok
<popey> mihir: PING! (I get the chance to ping you today) :D
<popey> mihir: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1367654 i filed that because the tests seem to be failing in jenkins terribly today
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367654 in Ubuntu Calendar App "autopilot tests failing mako 235 ImportError: No module named 'address_book_service_testability'" [Undecided,New]
<mihir> popey: pong, I am honored :)
<popey> heh
<mihir> popey: is it failing on device ?
<popey> yes
<mihir> popey: i believe module name has been changed of address_book_service_testability
<mihir> popey: i can see this in https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1359167/+merge/233387
<mihir> popey: it has been replaced by address-book-service-testability
<sturmflut-work> I noticed that the PickerPanel QML component does not support the mouse wheel out of the box on the Desktop. Is this intentional? Do I have to add a MouseArea somehow?
<popey> hmm, so did that merge break it?
<mihir> popey: this can be issue, as it passes Jenkis on MRs but not on device ?
<mihir> popey: nope, i had issues but balloons asked me to install this package and it did work well
<popey> address-book-service-testability isn't installed on device...
<popey> so yes, I can see how that would fail.
<mihir> popey: hmmm
<mihir> popey: does that required any action on code side ?
 * mihir looks for debian lists 
<popey> well, i don't quite understand this, does this mean we need address-book-service-testability on the phone?
<popey> we don't install other application specific autopilot related packages
<mihir> popey: may be yes..i installed this on my machine and then it APs works, otherwise it failed because of same reason..not sure on device too.
<popey> I'll poke balloons when he wakes, thanks ㋛
<mihir> popey: np :)
<mihir> nik90: ping
<dpm> sturmflut-work, I think this might rather be a bug than intentional
<sturmflut-work> dpm: I thought so
<sturmflut-work> popey: Since you're always looking for things to talk about on the Ubuntu UK Podcast, I would suggest more Ubuntu Touch news. The Meizu MX4 was announced a week ago, it might be the right time.
<popey> sturmflut-work: interesting ☻
<sturmflut-work> popey: And maybe an interview with an Ubuntu Touch developer?
<popey> smack we interviewed nik90 some time back, probably due to interview more actually... good call
<Akiva-Thinkpad> morning
<sturmflut-work> dpm: I think that in the end Ubuntu.Components.Pickers.Picker has no support for the mouse scroll wheel. Should i file a bug somewhere?
<dpm> sturmflut-work, yes, on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, please
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90: i am not sure what kind of issue I am facing for running CMAkelist
<mihir> nik90: any idea , http://i.imgur.com/2F15gAb.png
<jppiiroinen> howdy, about the ubuntu-sdk meta-package. I have a clean 14.04.1 installation and when I try to install the ubuntu-sdk, it wants to remove modemmanager. is that a bug or feature?
<sturmflut-work> jppiiroinen: Hm, I'm on 14.10 and have both installed. It might be because of ofono
<nik90> mihir: can you perhaps try on your phone by creating a 14.10 armhf kit perhaps
<nik90> zbenjamin: could you help mihir..after the cmake change, he is unable to run calendar app on his desktop. He sees https://i.imgur.com/2F15gAb.png
<nik90> mihir: why do you have unresolved dependencies in your update manager?
<zbenjamin> nik90: mihir: try to remove the old builddirectory and user file
<mihir> zbenjamin: i cleaned whole directory and pulled project from bzr
<zbenjamin> mihir: hmm let me try again
<nik90> zbenjamin: it works for me on 14.10
<zbenjamin> nik90: ok
<zbenjamin> mihir: your QtC is up 2 date?
<zbenjamin> mihir: i added lots of fixes to support core apps last week or so
<mihir> zbenjamin: Hmm may be, i haven't run any update manager since long , may be i can try updating my VM and will try again
<zbenjamin> mihir: you use the SDK ppa on trusty right?
<zbenjamin> mihir: always stay up 2 date on this , we have releases almost every week
<mihir> zequence: i am using utopic
<nik90> zbenjamin: he is running utopic on vm which is why it is not probably up to date. I tend to forgot to update mine as well sometimes
<zbenjamin> ok
<rpadovani> dpm, unfortunately, tomorrow I'm not at home, so I can't join the weekly hangout
<dpm> rpadovani, thanks for the heads up. Would Friday work for you?
<dpm> hi bzoltan, if I import Ubuntu Components 1.1 in an app, will the app run in trusty desktop?
<rpadovani> dpm, will be better, yes
<rpadovani> thanks dpm :-)
<nik90> mihir_: did it woek?
<nik90> dpm: no you can't launch in trusty desktop if you import 1.1
<mihir_> nik90: i forgot my external today , so will do it once i reach home :)
<nik90> ah ok
<bzoltan> dpm: no, it will not
<dpm> bzoltan, nik90 thanks. Is there any plan to backport 1.1 components? Note I'm not asking for a backport, just trying to find out what the plan is
<nik90> dpm: as I understand, 1.1 requires qt 5.3 which is not being planned to be backported..so my guess is no. However I will let bzoltan confirm that.
<bzoltan> dpm: No, and the backport become impossible since we moved on to Qt5.3 as the 1.1 components need features from the 5.3 what are not available in 5.2
<dpm> ok, thanks guys
<bzoltan> nik90:  you, you ... you are faaast
<nik90> bzoltan: lol
<nik90> bzoltan: I have irc sentence templates (j/k)
<bzoltan> nik90:   We should improve that to an app template ... you type import ... hit tab-tab and the killer app is ready
<nik90> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I've pushed first five level backgrounds to launchpad
 * mzanetti looks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: awesome, can you propose it for merging?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: for now it's just svg files without level description files
<mzanetti> in here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mpredotka/machines-vs-machines/level-backgrounds-sand
<mzanetti> you can find a link "Propose for merging"
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: then add a commit message in the next page and optionally a description
<mzanetti> the rest should be fine as is
<mivoligo> done
<mzanetti> mivoligo: perfect
<mzanetti> mivoligo: now, please always start with a new branch if you do some changes
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: the reason for that is simple: if for some reason I would reject a branch, its getting a mess to remove that if you already have built on top of it
<mzanetti> that's why its better to work with parallel instead of chained branches
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but should I revert back to trunk, or just make some changes and push to new branch?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: best thing is if you just do a fresh bzr branch lp:machines-vs-machines each time
<mzanetti> mivoligo: then you'll have multiple dirs locally
<mzanetti> once the are merged, you can delete them again from your hard dist
<mzanetti> disk
<mzanetti> mivoligo: if you don't want to download the whole thing each time, you can also do something like this:
<mzanetti> once do: bzr branch lp:machines-vs-machines machines-vs-machines-clean-checkout
<mzanetti> and then just do: bzr branch machines-vs-machines-clean-checkout my-new-feature-or-bugfix-branch
<mzanetti> so you just branch things around locally without the need of downloading stuff
<mzanetti> mivoligo: as always, feel free to ping me for help if you run into troubles
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so switching between brunches does not work like in git at all?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: no. bzr doesn't support multiple branches within one directory
<mzanetti> mivoligo: there is a unsupported plugin which I've been told works fine
<mzanetti> but by default you need a new directory for each branch
<mzanetti> mivoligo: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/plugins/en/colo-plugin.html
<mivoligo> I need to think the bzr way ;)
<kalikiana> renatu: ping
<renatu> kalikiana, hi
<kalikiana> renatu: in the design hangout removing the border of text fields came up. contacts is doing that when you add a new one it seems
<kalikiana> can you tell me how you do it?
<kalikiana> do you use a custom entry?
<renatu> let me check
<kalikiana> maybe it makes sense to have an official API like borderStyle for example if that makes it easier
<renatu> kalikiana, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/staging/view/head:/src/imports/ContactEdit/TextInputDetail.qml#L76
<mivoligo> mzanetti: about the background sizes: the „playable” area is 10 units wide and 5 units high, on the left and right side of that area there's 1 unit wide margin. Over and below there's 2 units margin. Does it make sense to you?
<kalikiana> renatu: you're customizing style: TextFieldStyle is that all you're doing? I think that could go in the docs, which don't really demonstrate styling tweaks
<kalikiana> so no ugly hacks there
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... not really
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so the thing is we can't define fixed sizes. device screen sizes might differ
<renatu> kalikiana, I think Kaleo  help me with that
<kalikiana> ^^ zsombi look at that TextFieldStyle customization
<kalikiana> renatu: yeah digging that out must've been a bit of a pain
<mzanetti> mivoligo: we can define an aspect ratio and stretch that to fill the available space
<mivoligo> mzanetti: right, but you probably can make it so the playable area area adapts to the available space, and the rest is either on the sides or over and below that area
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yep, that's what I meant with the last sentence
<mzanetti> mivoligo: other than that, design wise you're the boss
<zsombi> kalikiana: whazzup?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I just preserve the right to veto stuff I really dislike
<mzanetti> :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: :)
<kalikiana> zsombi: observe http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/staging/view/head:/src/imports/ContactEdit/TextInputDetail.qml#L76
<kalikiana> to disable the border and change the color
<zsombi> kalikiana: yeah, I see it...
<kalikiana> I thnik that's a nice example of tweaking styling for a custom use case
<zsombi> kalikiana: that's correct...
<kalikiana> zsombi: should we just add that to our docs? as we all know we need those but never get around to finding examples…
<zsombi> kalikiana: that was the way we suggested to get rid of the UbuntuShape without the need to create a custom theme
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, yes, once we will have docs for theming :/
<zsombi> kalikiana: but you know, that we are planning to tweak teh theming with subTheming and co
<kalikiana> zsombi: as jounih was asking about how to do this properly
<zsombi> kalikiana: meanwhile we can add this to the Theme engine documentation
<kalikiana> zsombi: well "docs for themeing" is big. this is a specific use case for text fields
<kalikiana> there's nothing genric
<zsombi> kalikiana: yup
<kalikiana> so imho we can just add it there
<kalikiana> so instead of gawking at "style: Component" you can see an example ;-)
<kalikiana> tho it depends on whether qdocs is happy to override the property per component
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what I mean is you have to somehow calculate and specify the playable area, right?
<kalikiana> zsombi: here I mean http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/#style-prop
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, in this way we can specify these in every component :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah... so far I just stretch it
<zsombi> kalikiana: 'cause custom style is valid for all
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti, mivoligo: machines-vs-machines is great. And it even has particle effects!
<mzanetti> hehe
<mivoligo> :)
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: yeah... some spare time project I hack on every once in a while
<zsombi> kalikiana: BUT, remember, the Style API is not yet complete, so first we must make sure we publish all APIs, then we can base on these examples in teh doc
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: the levels aren't good yet. But it reaches feature completeness and we can start designing proper levels soon
<kalikiana> zsombi: it is already used in apps, practically speaking it's api we already support
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so yeah... I guess we should  just define a width/height ratio
<kalikiana> zsombi: ideally I agree we would have an example for every component
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, we kinda do, it's just we must make it "official" :)
<kalikiana> zsombi: what does that really mean for you?
<zsombi> kalikiana: it means that we have to include the API in teh Ubuntu.Components.Styles
<zsombi> kalikiana: and document it
<zsombi> kalikiana: whatever is not documented is not meant to be stable API
<zsombi> kalikiana: that's why we must come up with a complete set of style APIs, documented
<kalikiana> zsombi: so goes the fairy tale. until the wolf eats you :-P
<zsombi> kalikiana: yet we have ~3 style APIs
<zsombi> kalikiana: well, we promised this for 14.10.... so we must do it
<zsombi> kalikiana: actually that was sthing I wanted to start, but me alone won't be able to finish it in time :(
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, buddy, are U up for an API freeze? ;)
<kalikiana> zsombi: what I see is app devs (at least one, renatu) pulling their legs out, to find out how to tweak theming… part of me things the "big docs" won't ever be done in one go
<kalikiana> zsombi: technically we are in freeze :-]
 * kalikiana likely fairy tales
<zsombi> kalikiana: no, true, but we can have an effort to do the style APIs and then we can have docs in each component
<nik90> kalikiana: actually calendar app also uses the styles tweak at https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/NewEventEntryField.qml#L29
<zsombi> kalikiana: all we need to do is to get the API from the styles we have and move into a base component. The API to be published should be more or less what the target component uses + some the style really depends on.
<zsombi> kalikiana: so even if we are in API freeze, we don't really bring new API, we just "freeze" it :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, so you know now what I'm trying to say with these sizes?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yes... I'll have a look when I import your background images
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hopefully tonight. right now I'm busy with unity
<mivoligo> mzanetti: remember this screen-ratio image? https://spideroak.com/browse/share/michal-here/1n3k34izs8asdfjazjkdas89e03/mix/
<sturmflut-work> Is there a way to list all apps published for Ubuntu Touch? Maybe a way to access the API the store itself uses?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah perfect!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I made the background in the way the green and red is seamless
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: I'm afraid there isn't atm... popey, please correct me if I'm wrong
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yep. saw that... will make it a bit more tricky in the code, but no problem. I'll figure something. Most important thing is to make level design easy
<popey> sturmflut-work: mzanetti https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/search?q=architecture:armhf&size=1000&page=1
<kalikiana> zsombi: hmmmm I don't quite follow. how do you "freeze" style API?
<popey> :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok
<kalikiana> zsombi: isn't it all rather specific to the component?
<zsombi> kalikiana: in teh way that you include it in the Style module
<mzanetti> popey: awesome!
<popey> sturmflut-work: https://gist.github.com/rschroll/8952015 - but it's broken as JamesTait broke the API :D - hey JamesTait maybe you could fix that as it's quite handy ☻
<zsombi> kalikiana: of course it is, but you can "freeze" it, or make it official, stable for each component, aint it?
<kalikiana> zsombi: so you mean importing "ambiance" would be seen as bad manners?
<mzanetti> JamesTait: Happy fix-the-api-day!
<mzanetti> :P
<kalikiana> zsombi: and it comes from ubuntu.components?
<zsombi> kalikiana: never said that... what I'm saying that till the style is not documented for each component, thoise may change freely
<popey> well, the API is fixed, I mean, fix anything that uses it ㋛
<JamesTait> popey, ah, I wonder if that's the one client that has issued a broken request since we turned off plain JSON. :-P
<kalikiana> zsombi: well… kinda. we still have apps that will blow up if they change
<popey> probably, i used it a few times and then.. sad face ☹
<sturmflut-work> popey: Thanks. Wow. That's an impressively long list.
<JamesTait> popey, I saw it in the logs this morning, and wondered who/what it was.
<zsombi> kalikiana: aham... and that's the same way if they use private properties...
<zsombi> kalikiana: we NEVER said that teh style API is stable
<zsombi> kalikiana: so we should do it now
<popey> JamesTait: robert is an app developer, he'd probably appreciate the tips / fixes (he made Beru, the ebook reader)
<zsombi> kalikiana: these people use the text input style on their own risk, and they know it
<mivoligo> mzanetti: about the background design: it took me a lot of time to do a detailed levels, so I decided to do a rather simple „vector look” with gradients here and there but without any textures. I hope it's good enough for the start.
<JamesTait> popey, oh yes, I know (of) Robert.  I e-mailed him personally to let him know the API was changing. :)
<zsombi> kalikiana: and we must publish all style APIs so they can use them from now on officially
<kalikiana> zsombi: true
<mzanetti> mivoligo: it'll do for a start... we can always add more later...
<JamesTait> But I have applist.py cloned locally already, so I can offer a simple patch.
<zsombi> kalikiana: so, that's what I was talking about :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: most important thing is we have the paths defined so we can start with building proper levels
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I guess I should create and push level.json files
<mzanetti> mivoligo: if you have the time, that would be great
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you can change the existing ones
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll try to do that in the evening
<mzanetti> to match your images
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but I'd like to leave enemies waves to you :)
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: what do we do in cases when the user wants to share a photo and a video (i.e. part of a random selection he made in gallery) ?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: sure
<kenvandine> nerochiaro, ugh... not sure
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just set the fieldsOnPath and forbiddenFields
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great, enjoy your day!
<mzanetti> you too!
<mzanetti> o/
<mivoligo> o/
 * popey hugs JamesTait 
<nerochiaro> kenvandine: i think that for now i'll disable the share option if the selection is not homogeneous
<kenvandine> yeah.. safest
<nik90> sergiusens: hey were you able to create a unpriviledged lxc container without any issue?
<sergiusens> nik90: ah, I'm really bad at the terminology; you mean, un as user with all the graphical bling?
 * sergiusens does console only
<nik90> sergiusens: well by default you can call lxc-create only as root
<nik90> sergiusens: https://www.stgraber.org/2014/01/17/lxc-1-0-unprivileged-containers/
<nik90> sergiusens: so by assigning uids and gids you can call lxc-create as just your user itself
 * nik90 doesn't understand uids and gids..and hence just running commands
<sergiusens> nik90: I'll take a look
<sergiusens> nik90: uid and gid is the one matching your user
<sergiusens> nik90: run 'id' from a terminal
<nik90> ah it shows 1000 uid and 1000 gid
<nik90> for my user
<sergiusens> nik90: after a quick glance, you do't need that info though, just replace stgrabe with what is appropriate for you :-)
<nik90> sergiusens: I did all that..but when I do lxc-start -n p1, it gives me error that lxc-container could not access /home/krnekhelesh/local. So I gave it access for now using chmod +x
<nik90> sergiusens: so now I can start the lxc-container as krnekhelesh rather than root
<nik90> sergiusens: so I think I solved it for now
<sergiusens> nik90: there is a comment at the very end on how to allow that
<sergiusens> .local and not local, right?
 * sergiusens assumes typo
<nik90> yes .local
<sergiusens> nik90: I'll check later today
<nik90> sergiusens: its ok..it works for now. I am going to now try the gui part in the next blog post :)
<ahayzen> balloons, ping
<balloons> ahayzen, pong
<ahayzen> balloons, i'm trying to write a test which requires the song to be a least 5seconds in...what is the best way of waiting until the player.position > 5000 ?
<balloons> wait_for not work?
<ahayzen> balloons, so if i had player.position.wait_for(5000) what happens if gst jumps from 4998 to 5002 or something?
<ahayzen> balloons, i could try it but not sure how reliable that would be?
<balloons> wait_for(GreaterThan(5000))
<ahayzen> balloons, that sounds better, i'll try that thanks :)
<balloons> :-)
<ahayzen> balloons, also is this an acceptable way to skip tests when not running as click? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/add-url-dispatcher-tests/view/head:/tests/autopilot/music_app/tests/test_music.py#L24
<ahayzen> balloons, as those url-dispatcher tests only work in a click environment
<mihir_> balloons: ping
<balloons> ahayzen, hmmm.. is it only a click env, or is it only on phablet devices?
<ahayzen> balloons, an environment that has url-dispatcher that works :P
<mihir_> balloons: this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1367654 was because of the pacakge name change is that correct?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367654 in Ubuntu Calendar App "autopilot tests failing mako 235 ImportError: No module named 'address_book_service_testability'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balloons> ahayzen, I think I would be more inclined to only exclude the desktop.. But the click idea I suppose is interesting
<ahayzen> balloons, i think the reason it doesn't work is that because the click isn't installed the protocol doesn't get registered or something?
<balloons> mihir_, we added the depends to the manifest and to the debian control file. However, CI doesn't use autopkgtest to run things, and as such, there's no dependency handling. I added the dependency manually to a config they use
<ahayzen> balloons, how do i exclude desktop?
<balloons> mihir_, the switch was we used to include that code inline in the tests, but then it got packaged
<mihir_> balloons: okay :) make sense
<balloons> so we dropped it from the calendar code and use the upstream version
<mihir_> popey: ^^
<balloons> ahayzen, autopilot.model
<popey> mihir_: yay!
<ahayzen> balloons, oh god the app just crashed again in jenkins :/ http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/279/console
<ahayzen> balloons, for this mp https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-004/+merge/233291 ... do you mind rerunning?
<balloons> ahayzen, is that the latest run?
<balloons> and yea.. though it keeps happening?
<renatu> kalikiana, what do you think about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1367459
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1367459 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Messaging app should not rotate upside down" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> balloons, yeah i think so... well it did pass yesterday...but i agree it does seem to keep happening, does it look like us or ap or jenkins?
<ahayzen> balloons, success \o/ thanks for the rerun :)
<balloons> :-)
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti, popey: I built a cheap QML browser for the JSON API to the store that popey mentioned, see https://github.com/Sturmflut/storebrowser
<popey> oooh!
 * popey hugs sturmflut-work 
<Akiva-Thinkpad> whats a qml browser?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> web browser?
<popey> qml "store browser"
<popey> not "qml browser"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very cool
<sturmflut-work> popey: I should probably add some kind of filter, the list is already too long to be properly viewed on a Desktop.
<popey> sturmflut-work: you going to maintain this? I mean, I have a bunch of issues I could file for you ㋛
<mzanetti> haha :D
<mzanetti> popey is like a fly strip
<popey> in a good way?
<mzanetti> sure
<popey> ☻
<sturmflut-work> popey: I should probably concentrate a little more on my day job again, I spent a lot of time doing app development instead of "real" work.
<popey> hehe
<popey> real work is overrated ㋛
 * popey looks around for sabdfl
<popey> i never said that
<ahayzen> lol
<mhall119> nik90: BTW, my recurring alarm didn't recur
<nik90> mhall119: not surprised since you told me that the alarm you created did not appear in the indicator-datetime
<sturmflut-work> popey: Well, I do work for the government, and they give me a lot of shiny boxes to play with, so better not upset anyone. They might take the shiny boxes away :(
<nik90> mhall119: if i-dt doesn't see it, then it wont ring since i-dt is the service which does the actual ringing
<popey> indeed
<nik90> mhall119: I am also pretty certain that your old alarm files/clock files are causing this issue since I don't see others having the issue with the only difference being they clean wiped their phone at some point
<kalikiana> renatu: about rotation… we still don't have control over it afair. either you do or don't. unless unity8 implements that. I'd say ask a unity dev maybe greyback_
<kalikiana> I second tho that is is a fundamental design violation
<kalikiana> upside down is no-no
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, nik90, sturmflut-work , kalikiana - http://imgur.com/a/FIFRy#0
<Akiva-Thinkpad> a la this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1357260
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1357260 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Font Colour for Time List in "Week" and "Day" view lack contrast." [Low,Confirmed]
<Akiva-Thinkpad> any thoughts?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I like the 2nd one...first one is too strong imo.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, do you think ubuntu dots are possible to use in a design?
<nik90> I have not seen them in any app yet
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, you like the second one from the album I just posted? with the faint colours?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: if any yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I actually kind of liked the grey one
<Akiva-Thinkpad> The ones with the solid colours I am thinking could be made to look nicer if I added a white divider
<kalikiana> Akiva-Thinkpad: I want to like the use of orange but it's too heavy
<Akiva-Thinkpad> kalikiana, yah I agree
<Akiva-Thinkpad> off the top of your head, do you know which component adds a white line divider?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh, it looks like it is "Divider{}"
<nik90> actually ThinDivider{}
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: I prefer grey with a subtle highlight, the last two...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, hold on, I actually have three more that I think are good, utilizing the divider.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, nik90 kalikiana  4 more at the end. I think these ones are pretty swell http://imgur.com/a/FIFRy#7
<nik90> too strong
<popey> https://imgur.com/a/FIFRy#8  is my fave so far
<nik90> I would stick with popey's suggestion.
<popey> makes the appointments stand out
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmm yah
<popey> However I would point out one details...
<popey> ← Not a designer.
<nik90> 8th? The one with the gray background?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm gonna shoot it up on reddit. The one thing I like about the solid grey, is that it does save battery :P
<nik90> I like 6th
<popey> the one with the dark 7pm
<popey> and no orange/purple
<popey> s/purple/aubergine/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah too strong I think
<popey> https://i.imgur.com/5xVxwAr.png
<nik90> how about keep the background white and instead color the event?
 * popey shrugs
<nik90> in combination with 6th
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, I like what you said about the solid greys making events stand out.
<popey> dont like the bar under the time
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if we end up adding colours to the events, it will really make the events stand out.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> time should be in the middle?
<popey> no, I mean there's a bar in the screenshot I posted
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah the Divider{}
<popey> yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good to know
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you like the time being moved from x-large to large, and or the fact that it has been moved from the center, to the line which it sits on?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, ah pong
<Akiva-Thinkpad> welcome back
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, http://imgur.com/a/FIFRy#7
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hahahha finally back home from work :D
 * mihir looks at screenshots :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> From work to work~
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: well frankly if it were to be my choice, I would move them to the side and decrease their font to normal like google calendar. Having them in the middle only results in the time being hidden by the events.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, because you like the white; would you like a version with a white background with the divider?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, yah I was thinking of that too.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> might play around with that
 * popey goes to make food
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: Here my reasoning as to why I don't prefer strong colors like Orange etc. If one were to use strong colors in the background it reduces the effectiveness of action buttons. That's one of the things I admire in the new clock design. Due to the neutral white background, the action buttons like delete, add, toggle switches become prominent and
<nik90> let the user know what to do.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: which is why I rather let the events take on the color background rather than the entire app itself
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, yah the new clock design looks great
 * Akiva-Thinkpad doesnt disagree
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, i'll make a few more mockups with your suggestions
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: Atm the calendar is still a bit cluttered and strong in my opinion. Reducing the font-sizes and moving things to the side would improve it. But then again I am not a designers.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: did you make working hours configurable ?
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: nik90 i liked this one , http://imgur.com/a/FIFRy#5
<Akiva-Thinkpad> errrr, did he dc?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad doesnt have login notifcations
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: he dced
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay brb, gonna make another
<nik90> I don't mind #5 as long colors are made a bit more softer
 * nik90 goes back to writing tests
<ahayzen> elopio, thanks for the review :)
<elopio> thanks to you ahayzen. You are doing a good job there.
<ahayzen> elopio, thanks
<ahayzen> elopio, the encoding of check_call was a weird one
<elopio> ahayzen: does it fail without the enconding?
<ahayzen> elopio, it was only failing on jenkins
<ahayzen> elopio, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/271/testReport/junit/music_app.tests.test_music/TestMainWindow/test_url_dispatcher_album_play_with_mouse_/
<ahayzen> elopio, but we are skipping the tests for jenkins now...so...?
<elopio> umm, you have a unicode character on the test.
<ahayzen> elopio, yep deliberately ;)
<elopio> ahayzen: ideally, your test files should be really simple. We want lower level tests to check enconding issues like that.
<elopio> you are testing two things here, and a test should be simple and focused.
<elopio> but if the enconding makes it work, we can leave for later splitting the test in two: one for launching, and one for handling weird characters.
<ahayzen> elopio, i suppose... so should i have one test with 'normal' characters and one with unicode?
<elopio> ahayzen: you should have one test using the file as simple as possible. There you check that the UI starts playing, that the playlist size is the correct.
<elopio> then we need a test to make sure that url-dispatcher can handle unicode characters. That test should live in the url-dispatcher project.
<elopio> and then we need a test to make sure that the music app displays weird characters correctly.
<elopio> ahayzen: the rule I use comes from the name of the test. I try to name a test as: test_action_must_result_in_x
<ahayzen> elopio, ok
<elopio> if I can't make a simple name that explains the test, generally it's because the test is too big.
<elopio> test_launch_album_from_url_dispatcher_must_play_it
<elopio> that's good.
<ahayzen> ok i'll try and sort it out :)
<elopio> test_launch_album_with_unicode_enconding_from_url_dispatcher_must_play_it_and_display_name_correctly, that's bad.
<ahayzen> elopio, would you want to test that unicode can be launched via url-dispatcher though?
<elopio> ahayzen: I think that won't be necessary. I would ask ted if they have a test for that. And if they don't, just report a bug for him.
<ahayzen> elopio, ok
<ahayzen> hmm this test would be much easier to write when 004 refactor lands...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, couldnt get the label to be on the side without some extensive coding the label's visible: property, because if I move it to the left, other labels from the other days appear on this one.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> That being said
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 4 more
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://imgur.com/a/FIFRy#11
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: nik90 sorry DC problem
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, http://imgur.com/a/FIFRy#11 added a few more that you may like
<Akiva-Thinkpad> they are brighter
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, the other thing I could do, is the ubuntu grey gradient
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: my only concern is , i would prefer to change label color rather than background
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: because for me it make more sense, and it looks more elegant..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, popey made a good point on the one with the dark solid greys, in that it causes the events to stick out.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: Did you just create an event for "Wash popey garden with bleach"? !
<Akiva-Thinkpad> did I say wash?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I meant to say water
<nik90> either way how's that good :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> good is a subjective term
 * nik90 scrambles to warn popey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its too late; hes busy making food
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: lol, on event names
 * Akiva-Thinkpad *mwa ha ha ha*
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: okay , if he is fine, what are your inputs, nik90
<mihir> i may have lost the converstation
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, i'll post it on reddit; see what the community thinks.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: excellent :)
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: btw, did you made that work hours configurable ?
<mihir> nik90: i am upgrading my VM now..
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad mihir: I like https://i.imgur.com/rs93ZTW.png but with the font-size improvements you just did
<mihir> nik90: bingo , same choice :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, not yet; once I figure out the design i'll be doing that.
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: no issues..
<JamesTait> popey, https://gist.github.com/jamestait/539788077e86c89bff7c#file-applist-py
<mihir> nik90: do you have that branch , or i should propose , and we can improve that together..
<nik90> mihir: I think you should propose as I can't find a time to get to it..too many stuff to do from all sides
<nik90> mihir: btw use "bzr mv" to move the files
<nik90> that will produce a much clean code diff in launchpad
<mihir> nik90: yeah , i can understand..but i really appriciate your help :) I am lil afraid to make big changes, but with help of you i can think of those changes :)
<nik90> mihir: ok so first things first.. does all AP tests pass atm?
<mihir> nik90: i am inbetweent, so let me do that first and then and then i'll pass
<mihir> push*
<nik90> mihir: second, once we start moving stuff, the existing MPs will get code conflicts since the files they are trying to change have been moved
<mihir> nik90: waiting to run calendar app on my QTc heheh
<nik90> mihir: are you updating your vm?
<mihir> nik90: yup it is in progress
<nik90> mihir: we did this change to make it so much easier to run from QtC
<nik90> mihir: can you imagine being able to run on desktop, device and emulator with no changes through QtC
<nik90> that's what we finally have now
<mihir> nik90: i hope , my vm udpates should fix
<nik90> so I really hope your issue gets resolved asap
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bleck; gradient does not work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay; posting it to reddit
<ahayzen> Is click-buddy installing for anyone on #235 ?
<nik90> ahayzen: signature issue?
<ahayzen> nik90, yah
<nik90> ahayzen: try --allow-untrusted ?
<ahayzen> ah
 * ahayzen modifies script
<nik90> ahayzen: might want to check --help first to see if that option is available
<ahayzen> nik90, hmm doesn't appear in help...has it been backported to trusty?
<nik90> no idea
<nik90> I haven't updated yet
 * nik90 checks which image he is on
<ahayzen> i was wondering why all of my autopilot tests were failing on device...and then realised it wasn't installing the click lol
<nik90> lol
 * nik90 is#234..updates
<ahayzen> don't do it! u can't install anything lol
<balloons> lol
<balloons> victor's bug?
<nik90> ahayzen: I never use click-buddy
<nik90> ahayzen: qtcreator should work around this for sure
<nik90> ahayzen: if not I know who to bug :P
<balloons> ahayzen, you can avoid using --provision
<ahayzen> balloons, Fatal error: /tmp/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.10000_all.click failed to install.
<ahayzen> Cannot install /tmp/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.10000_all.click: Signature verification error: debsig: Origin Signature check failed. This deb might not be signed.
<nik90> ahayzen: also cant let you suffer alone :P
<balloons> if you install it manually use --allow-untrusted
<balloons> ahayzen, ^^ I JUST did this on the new image, it works fine
<balloons> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted
<ahayzen> balloons, /usr/bin/click-buddy: unrecognized option '--allow-untrusted' ... oh pkcon
<nik90> balloons: I think ahayzen tried click-buddy --dir . --provision
<ahayzen> yep
 * ahayzen hugs click-buddy tightly
<ahayzen> how do i use pkcon ?
<balloons> ahayzen, indeed.. and as nik90 said, feel free to use the sdk to push to devices. If it fails, we can cry wolf :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, push the click to the device, shell in and run it
<nik90> mihir: did you know that the events in the indicator-datetime use the same color used by the calendar , cool eh?
<balloons> pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted my_super_cool_music_click.clik
<ahayzen> hmm last time i checked qtc couldn't install on device due to a permissions things? it couldn't even enable dev tools
<nik90> ahayzen: last time? when?
<mihir> nik90: yup :D
<mihir> nik90: we intedend that heheh
<ahayzen> nik90, ..now... Build->Ubuntu->Install application on device is greyed
<nik90> ahayzen: let me try, 1 min..phone still updating
<ahayzen> nik90, if i try and tick 'has device developer tools' i get.. E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ahayzen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ahayzen> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ahayzen> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<ahayzen> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ahayzen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ahayzen> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ahayzen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ahayzen> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ahayzen> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<nik90> erm we got it :P
<ahayzen> bah sorry
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bbl
<Akiva-Thinkpad> night all
<ahayzen> balloons, pkcon install-local --allow-untrusted is also a unknown option guess that hasn't been backported to trusty?
<balloons> ahayzen, lol.. on the device man!
<nik90> ahayzen: why do you need that in trusty?
<ahayzen> oh..
<nik90> what balloons said ^^
<nik90> oh ahayzen :P
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: night :)
<ahayzen> ... i like $ click-buddy --dir . --provision :D it just works...or should i say *worked*
<nik90> lol
<ahayzen> yey i think i've manage to install a click package \o/
<ahayzen> thanks balloons nik90
<nik90> yw
<nik90> elopio: hey
<nik90> elopio: your lab rat brings you https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/checkbox-manual-tests/+merge/234164 :-)
<balloons> mihir, still about?
<mihir> balloons: ?
<elopio> nik90: lab rat sounds terrible. Lets say bleeding edge rat.
<balloons> mihir, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1291225
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1291225 in Ubuntu Calendar App "autopilot tests fail when run in UTC+1 timezone" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> elopio: +
<balloons> mihir, I discovered this bug came back again :-(
<mihir> balloons: :(
<elopio> nik90: could you add a README about how to run them?
<mihir> balloons: but now we are getting current locale in AP right ?
<elopio> nik90: and is the namespace of your new version of the clock 2014.com.ubuntu.clock ?
<elopio> I find it weird to use numbers on the namespace.
<nik90> elopio: no the namespace is com.ubuntu.clock
<nik90> elopio: however I was told to you it by zyga
<nik90> elopio: http://plainbox.readthedocs.org/en/latest/author/provider-namespaces.html#theoretical-considerations
<balloons> mihir, I unfortunately didn't spend any time playing with why it was broken, so I'm not sure. But yes we attempt to set to 'C' locale
<mihir> balloons: if we see mergs, we are using locale instead of UTC
<elopio> nik90: I see. Well, lets follow what they propose.
<mihir> balloons: it fails on device or desktop ?
<balloons> mihir, everywhere.. I found it on the desktop
<mihir> ahhh , i never noticed :|
<mihir> balloons: it should be UTC or system locale ?
<balloons> mihir, I can't remember if calendar or autopilot asserted the weird time
<nik90> elopio: so we were discussing this on checkbox earlier, but here is the summary of the plan.
<mihir> balloons: i'll try to reprdocue this , and try to debug this
<nik90> elopio: In my next MP, I will add debian packaging into the manual tests folder which will depend on the correct version of checkbox.
<mihir> balloons: as far as i see attached Mergs to the bug, it resolve issues on both way QML and Ap
<nik90> elopio: so the qa team like yourself, should be able to run the launcher which should open the tests in a GUI (if not console) in a simple fashion where you can run the tests and then enter if they passed or failed.
<nik90> elopio: that should get outputted to a json file or whichever format you prefer
<mihir> balloons: there is a confusion , your MR says it has to be utcnow and kunal's MR says it has to be locale
<balloons> mihir, right I agree.. So I can't say much other than try setting your device to a local timezone (not utc) and running the tests. They should fail
<balloons> mihir, I agree.. the mp's don't see to agree with each other
<nik90> elopio: I will still need to talk to dholbach about how one goes about installing the clock-manual-tests debian package since it won't be built by jenkins
<elopio> nik90: interesting.
<mihir> balloons: okay
<elopio> nik90: I don't care about having it properly packaged if it's easy to do from the branch.
<nik90> elopio: oh ok
<elopio> but if you find a way, +1.
<elopio> the archive managers will probably don't want a debian package in the archive for a binary that will only be on the store, though.
<elopio> *probably won't want
<elopio> but discussing with daniel might bring good ideas of what to do.
<nik90> elopio: true but the clock app itself is not in the archive..we test (distribute) it on the desktop using the core-apps ppa
<elopio> nik90: ah, so we could put the package only on the PPA.
<balloons> I should talk to zyga about the format for plainbox tests.. I don't like it
<elopio> nik90: as I said, that's not a concern for me, so feel free to do as you like. It's your PPA also :)
<nik90> balloons: what why...it is so simple though
<nik90> elopio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8311480/
<sergiusens> balloons: it's like the only think I like about them, very standarized format ;-)
<nik90> elopio: well I am doing all this for the qa team to run manual test easily
<nik90> elopio: so I rather you make the decision :)
<elopio> balloons: we discussed with zyga about also supporting the format the qa tracker uses. But that's also not my concern, any format works for me, I just want a file with results.
<elopio> nik90: if you leave it to me, then do not invest any time in packaging the manual tests. Just put a README for now with the instructions to run them.
<nik90> elopio: ack
<elopio> nik90: remember this is the first trial. If it works good for you and for me, we still need to convince the rest of the team.
<nik90> true
<mihir> nik90: after upgrading VM it works :D
 * nik90 sighs a relief
<balloons> sergiusens, nik90 elopio my issue is it doesn't follow the "do this, expect this" format we've adopted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestCase
<nik90> elopio: cool in that case, I will try to make sure the manual test comes up nicely with a launcher and gui to make it super simple.
<elopio> balloons: oh, I agree there.
<elopio> but I guess it would be easy to do to add more verifications between the steps.
<nik90> elopio: I can check with zyga if that's possible
<elopio> that's also the format moztrap uses and I like it a lot.
<nik90> elopio: But shouldn't that just mean that the test should be split up more?
<elopio> nik90: not necessary in this case.
<nik90> elopio: for instance If I am testing to check if alarm vibrations works, I need to first have a check to see if alarm even ring in the first place.
<elopio> manual testing is too different from automated.
<nik90> ok
<elopio> what you want in the end is the same: test one single goal, or experience path, or funcionality or how you like to call it.
<nik90> elopio: actually you should check with zyga since you will be able to explain this better
<elopio> but it's really useful to remind the tester what to expect at each step.
<brendand> balloons, that's just a question of semantics
<elopio> like: open the app from the launcher -> the app must be opened showing the main clock page.
<balloons> so, checkbox back in the day used to use a format much closer to what I would like to see, but they migrated way to what you see now
<elopio> then if the app is opened on a different page, the tester will know something is wrong and he won't be likely to continue with the test.
<balloons> nik90, I am curious though, did you talk with zyga about his plans for the phone and plainbox?
<balloons> I never heard back last month
<nik90> balloons: zyga is already building checkbox-touch which is supposed to run on the phone
<nik90> I ran the gui and it looks nice
<nik90> balloons: he linked me to a google document which showed the future plans for ubuntu touch
<nik90> but I am unable to find it atm, will need to ask him for the link
<elopio> balloons: and anyway, the results file is so valuable for me, I wouldn't mind to work around that limitation. like writing:
<elopio> step 1: do this (this should happen)
<elopio> step 2: do that (that should happen)
<elopio> step last: finish the test
<elopio> verification: the test finished successfully.
<brendand> balloons, i don't think the test case format in checkbox has changed significantly
<balloons> brendand, it changed slightly when they moved from gtk to qt
<balloons> but I might be wrong :-)
<brendand> balloons, yes - i know :)
<balloons> I went through it
<brendand> balloons, but before that it was worse
<elopio> balloons: and about running on the phone, that's not really useful for us at the moment.
<elopio> we want this only for manual tests. We don't want a combination of automated and manual tests, so we don't really need to execute commands on the phone.
<brendand> balloons, there was no format
<balloons> lol.. well, I would really like to see it solidified up
<mihir> nik90:
<balloons> the bigger thing for me is automated reporting and collation of results
<brendand> elopio, we may want semi-automated tests though
<mihir> it is giving errror line below imports and it says use QML_IMPORT_PATH
<elopio> brendand: why? when?
<balloons> if we don't have that, and buy-in, I'm not interested
<mihir> nik90: is that okay ? but the project runs fine
<brendand> elopio, it can be really powerful to part-automate a test
<brendand> elopio, don't tell me you can't think of a case where that would be useful :)
<nik90> mihir: ah yes that's fine. Its one of the error in cmake project not being to find ubuntu components. But this should be fixed in a update very soon
<balloons> I can agree with brendand on that.. basically it let's you 'automate' things that are hard to get good asserts for
<balloons> colors, sounds, etc
<nik90> mihir: the update will also bring code autocompletion as well
<brendand> balloons, video playback etc
<elopio> nik90: why do we need summary and purpose? they seem almost the same to me.
<brendand> elopio, summary is a short description for the ui
<nik90> elopio: summary can't exceed 80 char
<elopio> brendand: got it.
<elopio> nik90: got it.
<elopio> but then purpose is needed only if 80 chars are not enough?
<nik90> I suppose yes..I wanted to maintain uniformity
<nik90> but I could check with zyga on that
<nik90> http://plainbox.readthedocs.org/en/latest/author/jobs.html
<brendand> nik90, where's the branch for this?
<nik90> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/checkbox-manual-tests/+merge/234164
<mihir> nik90: okay
<brendand> elopio, purpose is not really part of the job format as such
<brendand> elopio, here's an example:
<brendand> _summary: Resolution change tests
<brendand> PURPOSE:
<brendand>       This test will verify that the GUI is usable after manually changing resolution on the $product graphics card.
<nik90> brendand: so summary is more like a test title?
<brendand> elopio, summary appears in the list of test cases, where purpose only appears in the test case itself
<nik90> since "Resolution change tests" doesnt explain much
<brendand> elopio, moreover, all test must have a summary, but only manual tests need a PURPOSE
<brendand> nik90, it explains more than 'graphics/`echo ${index}`_resolution-change_`echo "${product}" | sed 's/ /_/g;s/[^_a-zA-Z0-9-]//g'`'
<brendand> :)
<nik90> lol
<brendand> nik90, before checkbox could only display the ID, which had to be unique and couldn't have spaces
<brendand> nik90, not very user friendly
<nik90> ah ok
<nik90> sergiusens: hey quick question, how do you access files in the host inside a lxc-container?
<nik90> sergiusens: I have now a unprivileged utopic amd64 lxc container. I am installing the ubuntu-sdk and other necessary stuff and run them from the commandline
<nik90> so no gui yet
<brendand> nik90, do you need the tests to run in a specific order?
<nik90> brendand: the trigger-alarm test needs to be run first. So I made the other tests depend on it
<nik90> brendand: if trigger-alarm fails, all the others will also fail
<nik90> but that's about it
<brendand> nik90, ok - if you want you can use the alarm/* pattern in your whitelist
<brendand> nik90, you then won't need to remember to add new tests to the whitelist
<nik90> ah yes..thnx
<brendand> nik90, although it's not wrong to be explicit
<brendand> nik90, in trigger-alarm you have too much space for the VERIFICATION step
<brendand> nik90, and for me estimated_duration being at the bottom looks weird
<nik90> yeah I am still struggling with the spacing a bit
<brendand> _description should always be last
<nik90> I did the tabbing in gedit, and when I ran .manifest validate -N it gave me errors
<nik90> so going back to nano messed some things up
<balloons> nik90, geany > gedit
<nik90> true
<brendand> nik90, gedit needs reconfiguring a bit
<balloons> from there you can move into more esoteric editors.. it's the gateway
<brendand> balloons, you say 'esoteric' i say 'better'
<brendand> :)
<sergiusens> nik90: I bind mount
<sergiusens> nik90: there's an automated way to do it; but I do it manually
<nik90> sergiusens: ah something like lxc.mount.entry = /dev/dri dev/dri none bind,optional,create=dir
<killer> Hey,It's been a long time since I submitted my apps to store but still "pending review"(2 months).
<sergiusens> nik90: something like that, you can do /home /home too
<sergiusens> or /home/user /home/user
<nik90> yup
<sergiusens> just make sure user has the same uid and gid or things will break :-)
<nik90> :-)
<nik90> balloons: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/12gpgFGtNBoPet8215bUdeJ-QXLL_peQOsGCzipd4gh0/edit#
<balloons> killer, apps for the desktop?
<killer> balloons: yes
<beuno> killer, we are solving our lack of man power soon
<balloons> nik90, I assume you may have seen the conversation in #ubuntu-touch. Thanks for the document link. I'll peruse it and leave some thoughts on your mp
<nik90> balloons: not yet, just came from dinner, but will take a look
<nik90> balloons: sure go ahead
<nik90> sergiusens: hey I got qtcreator working in my utopic lxc-container!
<nik90> sergiusens: I can now open the clock app on trusty host with utopic lxc with no overhead
<sergiusens> nik90: nice!
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<balloons> nik90, ohh that's awesome
<Letozaf_> balloons, can you help me solve this : "QQuickListView.count failed: True != dbus.Int32(20, variant_level=1)"
<nik90> balloons, sergiusens: There are some small kinks that I need to work out like moving my ssh keys, common development folder sharing, etc but woohoo
<balloons> nik90, you should also be able to run tests 'locally' from the container
<nik90> balloons: yup that's my big plan
<Letozaf_> balloons, I need to check the count property value but it's a dbus.Int32
<balloons> Letozaf_, is that your branch?
<nik90> balloons: no more heavy virtual vm
<balloons> that is the idea behind lxc
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I have to push some changes I made
<balloons> Letozaf_, sure push them and tell me which test fails. That's easiest ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok just a minute
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/new-add_world_city_test/+merge/231131 the test that fails is ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_clock.TestClock.test_add_city_by_searching_must_add_world_city
<Letozaf_> balloons, could this error be related to the count property bug we were taking about with nik90 ?
 * balloons looks
 * balloons forgets he needs to build first :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> weird, it's still launching the installed version
<balloons> ohh right.. I know
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh.. when you merged trunk, where did you merge from?
<balloons> ahh I see lp:ubuntu-clock-app..
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> it's weird clock has been migrated to change launching
<Letozaf_> balloons, I launch it so: autopilot3 launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../app/ubuntu-clock-app.qml  -I ../../builddir/backend/
<Letozaf_> balloons, when launching with autopilot
<nik90> balloons: changed how?
<nik90> balloons: its the same as before as Letozaf_ launches it
<balloons> nik90, I seem to remember we moved things around.. ohh, it was the old tests
<balloons> we can fix these up the same way, but that's another issue
<nik90> yes
<nik90> balloons: btw just finished reading your long conversation with zyga. Would you like me to convert the test description format to what the manual tests currently use like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/indicator-datetime
<balloons> nik90, yes, ala: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/TestCase
<balloons> nik90, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat shows the same, with some things we desired for the qatracker
<balloons> we might want to drop the verbiage at the bottom
<balloons> and we can decide if we want to bold and italics the same way
<nik90> ok
<balloons> nik90, see how it's rendered? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1301/info
<balloons> 1. bold text as action
<balloons> italics as verification
<nik90> ah yes
<nik90> well checkbox doesn't support bold and italics yet
<balloons> right, and it's not something that is in the test.. it's rendered by css that way :-)
<balloons> so plain text is fine
<nik90> ah :)
<balloons>  1. Perform X action
<balloons> 	
<balloons> Expect Y result
<balloons> 2. Perform A action
<balloons> 	
<balloons> Expect B result
<balloons> 	
<balloons> Expect C result
<balloons> meh, I don't think that pasted well.. anyways
<popey> nik90: you totally need to blog about your lxc fun!
<nik90> I get the idea
<nik90> popey: :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, I got the same issue you did, hehe
<balloons> so I'll look at the test
<balloons> sorry for being slow
<Letozaf_> balloons, no worries :) thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so you grab the citylist and that seems to go fine, but you aren't seeing the count increase.
<balloons> so we should check things out.. my first thought is to print_tree cityList and to print_tree it's parent
<Letozaf_> balloons, the count property has a dbus.int32 value
<Letozaf_> balloons, so when I check >20 it gives an error message
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh
<balloons> lol
<balloons> It's a syntax issue
<balloons> I misunderstoof
<Letozaf_> balloons, no problem I wasn't sure about the problem :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, you want cityList.count.wait_for(GreaterThan(0))
<balloons> you'll need to import GreaterThan
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok ... so easy :P
<balloons> from testtools.matchers import GreaterThan
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes thought the problem was something weired :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep totally. So by default wait_for uses Equals, but you can use any matcher you like
<balloons> make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, yahoo!! it worked
<Letozaf_> balloons, going to bed now it's late, thank you
<Letozaf_> buona notte a tutti :)
<balloons> nik90, so did you try running the tests on the device itself? is that possible atm?
<nik90> balloons: AP tests or qml?
<balloons> nik90, sorry I'm still looking at your manual stuff
<balloons> also, I'm not sure you need to use that ppa on utopic or not. Running your instructions for me results in nothing.. just some prints
<nik90> balloons: oh, I haven't tried it on the device. tbh I haven't given it any thought since it requires more work
<balloons> I tried with the archive version and the ppa version of plainbox
<nik90> balloons: zyga pointed out that I missed a step
<nik90> balloons: once you are in 2014... folder, type "./manage.py install"
<balloons> nik90, I needed sudo to do that.. but no change
<nik90> balloons: I suggested adding the dev ppa because I was told it was updated almost every few days with all the new stuff. and since it was the qa team who were going to review the MP, I figured that shouldn't matter
<nik90> balloons: what happens once you are inside the whitelist folder and run "plainbox run -w alarm.whitelist" ?
<balloons> nik90, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8313002/
<nik90> balloons: hmm..okay can you run "../manage.py develop" and then run  "plainbox run -w alarm.whitelist"
<balloons> that made some magic
<balloons> ncurses ;-)
<balloons> nik90, kk
<nik90> balloons: yup this is the console ui, but there is also a proper gui for running tests. but for that I need to figure out the launcher which should happen in my next mp
<balloons> nik90, I left questions on the mp; don't assume they are all for you :-) zygmut should answer some
<nik90> ok ;)
<nik90> balloons: regarding your file output question, http://plainbox.readthedocs.org/en/latest/usage.html# should come in handy
<balloons> dinner time.. ttyl nik90, pleasant evening to you1
<nik90> balloons: cya
<Brito> hi
<rpadovani> Someone should say to Oliver Ries that is bad making lines with more than 80 chars in mails...
<popey> rpadovani: get a wider screen ☻
<popey> ooh, midnight, time for bed!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-11
<nande> hey guys. does anyone knows if an app for ubuntu phone can be done with cocos2d (c+ and opengl es) and what architecture it is? (i think it should be arm right?)
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> Morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Make Your Bed Day! :-D
<justCarakas> ow crap, forgot that today :p
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi, have a time to help me with the new setup? :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey
<mzanetti> mivoligo: man... those images are soo amazing! really. love them!
<mivoligo> mzanetti: thanks, I'm happy you like them :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: of course I will help you. can you give me 10 minutes?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey
<mzanetti> so, what's the issue?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I have "my-machines" folder, I cd into it and did bzr branch lp:machines-vs-machines
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: after that, cd into machines-vs-machines/data/
<mzanetti> and then call ./setupdata.sh
<mivoligo> mzanetti: got it
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what about the second part? where should I be to pull lp:machines-vs-machines/levelpacks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just pull it wherever you want, outside of the machines-vs-machines (next to it sounds sensible)
<mivoligo> ok
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so basically the manuall checkout of the levelpacks is so to say a write-only copy
<mzanetti> and the setupdata.sh script will pull and prepare a read-only copy which is used by the game
<mzanetti> so basically you edit the stuff in the manual checkout of the levelpacks folder
<mzanetti> then we push/merge your changes to launchpad
<mzanetti> and then everyone re-runs the setupdata.sh script whcih will pull the updated svgs and generate up-to-date png's out of them
<mivoligo> mzanetti: OK, I think I understand
<mivoligo> mzanetti: and I guess I should add towers and enemies into their respective folders, right?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yep. iirc I prepared the folders and the .json files for you
<mivoligo> yes,
<mzanetti> mivoligo: just put all the .svgs in there and push/merge. I will then still need to update the setupdata script to also generate pngs for them. but should be simple. will do as soon as you have them pushed
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have question about the basic sizes for towers. Should I reduce them to 128 in SVG files or keep them 256 and you change that when converting to PNG?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: IIRC 256 was too big
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you can keep them as they are.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: the good thing about this new structure is that we can easily adapt the script to generate different png sizes for different devices
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sounds great :)
<mzanetti> so if 256 works well for you while painting, keep that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: one more question
<mzanetti> hit me
<mivoligo> mzanetti: in the new level.json you set "rows" to 7
<mzanetti> right
<mivoligo> but it should be 5
<mzanetti> well, there are 2 complete rows at the top that are contained in the forbiddenFields
<mivoligo> mzanetti: right, but is it necessary? They always be forbidden
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so the thing is, I can't figure out by code what is playable area and what isn't.
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so it has to be the same "dead" area size on all edges
<mzanetti> which currently is the size of one field
<mivoligo> mzanetti: got it
<mzanetti> mivoligo: unless we specify that all images will have 3 fields dead area at the top, and one at the bottom, which I think just makes it more complex to code and understand
<mzanetti> besides, it looks quite awesome as it is :)
<mzanetti> have you seen it yet?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I also was thinking if you could possibly make the hole board movable
<mzanetti> hmm... interesting... so that we zoom in on some place and then move it around?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: something like that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sorry I have to go, bbl
<mzanetti> would be possible for sure, but not entirely sure if its worth the efforts...
<mzanetti> ok... talk to you later
<rpadovani> popey, dpm I'm not able to reproduce bug 1367228 on desktop. Is it only for phone?
<ubot5`> bug 1367228 in Ubuntu Reminders app "App becomes unusably slow with accountw with 100+ notes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1367228
<dpm> rpadovani, it's on phone, yes
<rpadovani> ok, I'm reflashing my device, I'll try soon
<popey> i expect the resources (cpu, ram) are an issue here
<nik90> sergiusens: hey, got a quick question. Are you able to create a schroot inside a lxc? When I try creating one I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8317272/
<sturmflut-work> Will anybody here go to LinuxCon Europe 2014 in Düsseldorf?
<DanChapman> has anyone had any success using the doxyqml filter for doxygen and can point me in the direction of an example? I just can't seem to get it to work
<mzanetti> popey: is the authentication dialog intentional when opening the terminal?
<popey> yes mzanetti
<mzanetti> popey: what's the reasoning?
<popey> terminal is unconfined
<popey> you could leave phone on desk, walk away and someone could pick it up, use terminal to cause mayhem
<popey> file manager has the same
<mzanetti> popey: no... the phone does already ask me for the pin in that case
<popey> not if it's unlocked
<popey> you can set a timeout on the phone to lock, and you may not have it very short
<popey> or if it's on charge you may turn the lock off entirely
<mzanetti> well... sure... if I put the keys in front of my door they're useless
<popey> this was a requirement that we negotiated with the security team ☻
<mzanetti> but I could argue the same... If I already have the terminal open it won't promt either
<popey> indeed.
<popey> this was the best we could do.
<ogra_> mzanetti, there were two alternatives: - have no terminal installed, - have the terminal secured somehow so if your lock timeout is long people can not just tinker with it
<ogra_> this was a PES req.
<mzanetti> still not useful imo
<ogra_> its a compromise
<ogra_> else we wouldnt have a terminal at all
<ogra_> which was initiallly what was pushed for
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: Any news on libSDL on the phone?
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: yes... it should work, its just not in the framework yet... and that should be addressed at the next sprint (mid October)
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: Good to know!
<popey> ooh!
 * popey looks forward to that!
<ahayzen> popey, is this the project for the docviewer? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app
<popey> yes
<popey> needs updating, not really been touched in forever
<popey> mike has a branch for content hub support
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/+branch/~mhall119/ubuntu-docviewer-app/content-hub
<ahayzen> blimey since may
<ahayzen> ah yes cool!
<popey> nobody working on it...
<ahayzen> popey, who were the maintainers?
<sturmflut-work> ahayzen: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-docviewer-dev/+members#active
<ahayzen> sturmflut-work, thanks
<ahayzen> hmm jenkins is failing with pep8 errors lets see if we can fix that..
<popey> ahayzen: want me to add you to the team? ☻
<ahayzen> popey, maybe ;)
<popey> too late, done
<popey> ☻
<ahayzen> lol
<sturmflut-work> *cough* fly strip *cough*
<ahayzen> pass the hot potato !
<ahayzen> popey, any idea how you were running it on device? .. it doesn't seem to be a cmake project?
<popey> ahayzen: i tested mikes branch last night using qtcreator opening the project
<popey> it has a qmlproject file
<ahayzen> popey, ah but my qtc doesn't wanna install on device :/ grrr ....ah maybe it'll run on trusty desktop?
<ahayzen> hmm "org.docviewer.file" is not installed
<ahayzen> ah file-qml-plugin
<davmor2> ahayzen: so when can we expect docviewer to land?  ..... what do you mean you haven't yet .......Man you've bee the maintainer for a good 20 seconds ;)
 * ahayzen hides
 * ahayzen waits for jenkins bot to get to work
<ahayzen> pep8 passes \o/ ... but every test fails :(
<ahayzen> hahaha popey the error was "//bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed." ?
<ahayzen> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1972/console
<ahayzen> popey, maybe the error is not linked to the project but just to my branches :P
<sergiusens> nik90: quick hack would be to mount -o remount,exec,dev [the path]
<sergiusens> nik90: although, why do you build from the utopic lxc if you are using qtcreator and chroots? Doing that from trusty should work too
<nik90> sergiusens: well I want to create and run the emulator in the lxc container
<nik90> sergiusens: this way I don't need to open qtc in trusty and in the lxc container
<sergiusens> nik90: yeah, I'm saying don't open the dev tools in utopic at all
<nik90> sergiusens: ah
<sergiusens> nik90: just use it as another 'emulator' instance
<nik90> sergiusens: true
<sergiusens> nik90: you can do what you want, you aren't prevented from it except the standard security getting in your way (noexec and nodev for paths where dev and exec aren't expected)
<nik90> sergiusens: so atm in trusty, I can code, develop and test app in the emulator and phone. However the only thing I cannot do is run qml and ap tests in trusty.
<nik90> sergiusens: so I suppose that's what lxc should fill the gap for me
<nik90> sergiusens: ok I installed ap, qmltestrunner, qt5.3 etc and was able to run tests in the utopix lxc container
<sergiusens> nik90: yeah, I'm not sure how hard it would be to add it as a qtcreator target
<sergiusens> nik90: but maybe with some ssh magic, it would just work
<nik90> I get an idea now
<nik90> I shouldn't be trying to run an emulator in another *lxc* container (emulator)
<nik90> that's where I made my mistake
<popey> nik90: did you see the mail from pmcgowan on the core apps list?
<nik90> popey: yup I just did. I will reply to the list in more detail soon
<ahayzen> popey, i've run jenkins against docviewer twice now and it is failing with the same error that we saw with music? http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1973/console
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I made that playable area centered and adopted to the screen size
<mivoligo> mzanetti: see the video: http://youtu.be/t169-JZnDwE
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, that's what trunk does too
<mzanetti> since yesterday
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well, it also zooms the image a little bit
<mzanetti> so that we have the dead area around
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but you told me we need these forbidden fields above the playable area
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well, not all of them
<mzanetti> mivoligo: give me a sec
<mivoligo> ok
<ogra_> i'm looking for a solution to bug 1365903 ... is there any way to force a page refresh when i move back through the page stack ?
<ubot5> bug 1365903 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Developer Mode switch does not get disabled if the password gets unset via the integrated password page in the developer mode pane" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365903
<mzanetti> mivoligo: http://i.imgur.com/3DyHDCp.png
<mzanetti> mivoligo: http://i.imgur.com/JD8acqc.png
<mzanetti> sorry
<mzanetti> mivoligo: this one: http://i.imgur.com/JPvURJK.png
<mivoligo> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so you see there is one field border which is defined dead area, all the rest could potentially be playable fields
<mzanetti> imo works quite nicely this way
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I guess we could even change it to have 5 rows only
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but then I'd prefer to add some dead area at the left and right too
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok then, but the fields are not square
<mzanetti> true... but your image is like that :)
<mzanetti> I had to define fields so that it matches the path in the image
<mivoligo> I'm sure it wasn't like that
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> ok...
<mzanetti> what I do now is to have the image w = 2*h
<mivoligo> mzanetti: should be h = 7/12 * w
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah ok
<mzanetti> my bad then
<mivoligo> :P
<mzanetti> I thought that image you showed me yesterday said a ratio of 1:2
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yes but for playable area only
<mzanetti> oh... I see
<mzanetti> mivoligo: mind keeping that the same?
<mivoligo> 1:2?
<mzanetti> I don't mind which one
<mzanetti> but the playable area ratio should be the same as the image ratio
<mzanetti> otherwise it'll just keep on confuse people, me when writing the code and others when painting pictures
<mivoligo> ok, then
<seb128> hey
<seb128> is there a way to make a click on a button not move the focus away from the widget it was on?
<seb128> like if a text entry was selected
<mzanetti> seb128: not sure if you can prevent it, but onClick: {doStuff(); textField.forceActiveFocus()} should work
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, keeping playable area and image ratio the same also solves the issue with the 2 dead rows... If you change the image to keep that ratio, you either need to remove 2 rows or add 2 columns :)
<mzanetti> which allows to use the correct value of 5 rows
<seb128> mzanetti, that works but is not ideal
<mzanetti> seb128: I agree
<mzanetti> sorry, don't have a better idea atm
<seb128> mzanetti, it makes the osk change mode also
<mzanetti> oh... that's bad
<seb128> which creates visual glitches
<seb128> well, it changes for a second or so
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I have to add columns, then :)
<seb128> but it means visual glitches
<mzanetti> seb128: yeah, not good enough then
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw, how do I run the game from SDK now?
<mzanetti> seb128: you might want ask zsombi
<seb128> zsombi, ^
<seb128> mzanetti, thanks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: should work just by clicking play
<zsombi> ?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you need to open the CMakeLists.txt
<mivoligo> mzanetti: but I don't see any pro file
<mzanetti> ah :)
<zsombi> seb128: whazzup?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah, converted from qmake to cmake in order to be able to use the cross compilation for the phone
<mzanetti> zsombi: [15:11] <seb128> is there a way to make a click on a button not move the focus away from the widget it was on?
<zsombi> mzanetti: seb128: aaaah :) yes, set activeFocusOnPress for the button to false
<seb128> zsombi, thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: what should I do with that file? I've no idea about cmake or qmake :/
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ah. you just go to "open project" in QtCreator
<mzanetti> mivoligo: and select the CMakeLists.txt
<mzanetti> mivoligo: then it should load the project just the same as it did with the .pro file before
<mzanetti> the CMakeLists.txt basically replaces the .pro file
<mivoligo> mzanetti: thanks, it's working :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll be able to do some stuff tomorrow probably, now have to go to work :(
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. thanks. see you around
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I will works some more on it tonight
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, see you later
<seb128> could somebody told me what's wrong in http://paste.ubuntu.com/8319172/
<seb128> the text entry doesn't get focus
<seb128> despite having focus: true and having the only other widget having focus: false
<vitimiti> Can somebody help me about why the Ubuntu SDK is not recognizing the Ubuntu Components saying "QML module not found" and therefore not highlighting? I have tried using Ubuntu.Components 0.1 instead of 1.1, but it's the same. Qt Creator 3.1.1 | Qt 5.2.1
<ahayzen> vitimiti, if you have a cmake project open try opening a qmlproject
<ahayzen> vitimiti, bug 1338774
<ubot5> bug 1338774 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "CMake projects do not provide syntax autocompletion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338774
<nik90> seb128: have you tried forceActiveFocus() ?
<nik90> seb128: on component completed signal perhaps
<seb128> nik90, Component.onCompleted: forceActiveFocus() you mean?
<seb128> that works
<seb128> but that feels like a workaround
<seb128> Saviq helped me on #ubuntu-unity, thanks
<seb128> the focus handling in qml seems non intuitive though :/
<nik90> seb128: true
<nik90> seb128: I suppose zsombi is the best person to talk about focus handling
<nik90> seb128: I am still trying to wrap my mind around it
<victorp> mhall119, hi
<mihir> nik90: ping
<mihir> is there any trick to create directory in QTC and include that into project ?
<mihir> i did bzr add , but still it is not visible in file exploere
<ahayzen> mihir, is it a cmake project?
<mihir> ahayzen: yup
<ahayzen> mihir, do something like add_subdirectory(MySubDir) in the CMakeList.txt
<ahayzen> mihir, then rebuild ur cmake?
 * mihir tries 
<ahayzen> mihir, ^^ assumes the directory actually exists and just shows it in qtc
<mihir> ahayzen: works , thanks :D
<ahayzen> mihir, no problem :)
<mihir> ahayzen: i created Cmakelist in sub directory , as follow http://paste.ubuntu.com/8320139/
<mihir> still it doesn't show any qml files in tree, any mistake i made in cmake ?
<ahayzen> mihir, do you need a space between FILES and *.qml ?
 * mihir add cmakelist learning in to-do :D 
<ahayzen> mihir, this is what a random music-app one looks like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8320156/
<mihir> thanks ahayzen it works :)
<ahayzen> mihir, note we have ' RELATIVE'
<ahayzen> mihir, haha me too... cmake = cbreak lol
<mihir> ahayzen: now what is different in that?
<mihir> ahayzen: i meant , by adding RELATIVE?
<ahayzen> mihir, guess it only gets the files relative to the location of that cmakelist? idk
<mihir> ahayzen: hmmm okay
<ahayzen> or maybe it returns relative paths
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: hey
<nik90> mihir: I cant talk for too long, so what's up :)
<mihir> nik90: no issues, i am fine how are you doing?
<nik90> mihir: grt :D
<mihir> nik90: nothing , let me propose and then will get your inputs on file separations
<nik90> mihir: ah ok, sure
<mhall119> victorp: hey, I'm at a conference today, so if you need me use email
<mihir> popey: ping
<popey> mihir: just putting kids to bed, back in a bit
<mihir> popey: no isses , take your time :)
<vitimiti> Can somebody help me about why the Ubuntu SDK is not recognizing the Ubuntu Components saying "QML module not found" and therefore not highlighting? I have tried using Ubuntu.Components 0.1 instead of 1.1, but it's the same. Qt Creator 3.1.1 | Qt 5.2.1
<vitimiti> hi
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what component are you using?
<vitimiti> Hi, Akiva-Thinkpad
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, Ubuntu.Components 1.1, for now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah; is it erroring on you without any actual code in it?
<mihir> balloons: ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like you dont have any components in it? (A component is something that looks like "MyComponent{}" or "Item{}" or "Page{}"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> )
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, it does have code, and it does start the code without the problem. It just puts a red line under it and says it's not found, and the rest of the highlighting malfunctions due to the red line present
<vitimiti> without a problem*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that sounds familiar
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think that might be qtcreator
<vitimiti> So I don't have highlighting or autocompletion because of the component not found error
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its not giving you a debug message when you run though, right?
<vitimiti> Yes, it looks like it, but can't figure it out
<vitimiti> Yes, give me a second
<vitimiti> It's about CMakes
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, http://pastebin.com/70EuwTy1
<vitimiti> That's all I can find
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, pro tip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> better pastebin :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no ads, easy highlighting
<vitimiti> Oh, thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, i'm not expert on this, but are you running this on a phone or from your desktop?
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, from the desktop, it was working until this morning and I haven't made a change, at least not intended
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because I see Arm in that pastebin
<Akiva-Thinkpad> are you using the Arm Kit?
<mihir> vitimiti: did you upgrade your system ?
<vitimiti> Yes, I have those kits installed
<vitimiti> mihir, I don't have any notifications, but will use the command line
<Akiva-Thinkpad> are you sure you are building and running your app on the desktop kit?
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, the problem starts before the building, and yes, it's the desktop kit
<mihir> vitimiti: do you have proper cmakelist.txt?
<popey> mihir: pong
<popey> ahayzen: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-11-195619.png \o/
<mihir> popey: now i am done with restrcturing calendar-app
<popey> Yeah, excellent work! Thank you!
<mihir> popey: popey: how should I play with bzr ?
 * mihir afriad to play with trunk
<popey> heh
<popey> Looking for new challenges?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> does anyone know hwo to time a printscreenshot?
<popey> on desktop or device?
<vitimiti> mihir, yes, the default ones, hadn't touched them yet, except deleting a couple and removing a couple of included directories
<vitimiti> Still, it wasn't working properly before touching them
<vitimiti> I'm running the apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, so I'll be having some lag, sorry
<mihir> popey: yes looking for that
<mihir> popey: should i propose new MR , then what will happen to exsisting Mergs?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, http://i.imgur.com/KB0HJ6M.png
<popey> same as usual, if you create a new merge, you could stack it on top of an existing one
<Akiva-Thinkpad> make sure you have the desktop kit selected.
<mihir> popey: okay, so I might have missed todays Merge, then how can I pull all the changes because file location have been moved in my trunk
<vitimiti> I'm sorry, the connection couldn't keep up both chatting and downloading the updates
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vitimiti, http://i.imgur.com/KB0HJ6M.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> make sure you have the right one selected
<popey> mihir: just do a bzr pull surely?
<mihir> popey: okay ,it will automatically take care , right ?
<popey> yes, or it will tell you there are conflicts, and you can resolv them...
<popey> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/user-guide/resolving_conflicts.html
<SturmFlut> I have a very strange phenomenon: My Desktop at work and the machine here at home should be exactly the same installation. Yesterday at work my cheap store browser app (https://github.com/Sturmflut/storebrowser.git) started acting up after I added fancy ActivityIndicators. The whole app just froze randomly. I thought my QML code was wrong and it was late, so I went home. Now I just checked out the code here at home
<SturmFlut> and it works flawlessly.
<mihir> popey: yeah i know that, i am just confused because all files have been moved, and locations are differnt from my branch & trunk..
<vitimiti> Akiva-Thinkpad, yes, I have the desktop one chosen, and the updates did not fix it, that's for sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well i'm out of ideas :P
<popey> mihir: it should figure that out
<mihir> popey: okay..
<vitimiti> This is so strange, it can run but qtcreator says it doesn't exist (until you click run, then it doesn't exist but works)
<vitimiti> Hm... Could it be for using Trusty? Like there's some compatibility issue there?
<mihir> popey: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/filesRestructure/+merge/234365
 * mihir hopes Jenkins pass :D 
<vitimiti> I'm going to try with some core apps code, geez
<mihir> popey: one more question
<popey> ok
<mihir> popey: is it okay if we upgrade each file , import QtQuick 2.3 ?
<mihir> because currently it is 2.0
<popey> what does that give us?
<mihir> popey: didn't get you
<popey> what do we achieve by updating to qtquick2.3?
<mihir> popey:  i thought it is the latest
<popey> could be, I haven't checked. have the other core apps updated?
<mihir> popey: i have checked , clock it has 2.3, music has 2.2
<popey> so long as it doesn't break anything then, sure ☻
<SturmFlut> popey: The Ubuntu Store on the device should really have a "New" category, and it would be nice if one could not only search for app names and categories, but also for the developer name.
<beuno> SturmFlut, yes
<popey> SturmFlut: ---> beuno
<beuno> it is on my list
<popey> there we go ☻
<beuno> I know, I know
<ahayzen> popey, yey full screen \o/
<beuno> please send more time.
<ahayzen> mihir, there is 2.3?....i just bumped them all to 2.2 and Ubuntu Components 1.1:/
<mihir> ahayzen: yeah there is ,
<mihir> ahayzen: i just noticed that in clock app :|
<davmor2> popey: resolving conflicts is easy,  You put on your best Scouse Accent and say Now Carrrrrm Down ;)
<ahayzen> mihir, nik90 is always one step in front of us ;) lol
<mihir> ahayzen: does that really break anything..if it upgrades ?
<ahayzen> mihir, most likely not...but worth checking...didn't appear to break anything for us
<mihir> ahayzen: autopilots are friend for us :D
<ahayzen> hah
<popey> SturmFlut: I'd be interested in seeing a simple script which pulled from the store periodically and made a website showing what's new..
<mihir> and yeah nik90 always ahead :)
<ahayzen> jenkins doesn't seem to like me recently...
<popey> jenkins has no friends
<popey> he hates everyone equally
<ahayzen> but i bought it chocolate :(
<SturmFlut> popey: Damn, I was about to ask you if we can have an RSS feed for app updates ;)
<mihir> ahayzen: Jenkins behaves weired many times
<mihir> popey: bingo !!!
<ahayzen> popey, did u see that when i ran the tests against docviewer it failed with that same X error as music?
<popey> good
<popey> so an archive problem
<ahayzen> good...but bad as now we can't land things...and weird as it *sometimes* works
<popey> well yes
<popey> do tehy run on your utopic machine?
<popey> desktop
<ahayzen> do we know if they got any further into working out why jack_control is making it explode?
<popey> I don't know. fginther you about?>
<fginther> popey, yes
<ahayzen> popey, i was actually just resolving the pep8 issues first...but yeah i should probably check if they run on my VM
<popey> fginther: some of our ap tests are failing in jenkins with bizarre x crashing errors including jack_control...
<ahayzen> eg this one http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1973/console
<popey> fginther: looks like something landed in the archive which broke the world
<popey> (the world we care about)
<ahayzen> ...and we've also seen on music eg this one http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/279/console
<fginther> popey, ahayzen, looking... psivaa mentioned it to me earlier today and I have been digging at it off and on. But will take a closer look with these examples
<mihir> popey: why do i see , lots of time difference in commits, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/filesRestructure/+merge/234365
<mihir> any idea :-o
<ahayzen> fginther, thanks
<popey> mihir: i dont understand
<mihir> popey: i mean i just pushed an hour back , and it says 21 hours ago
<ahayzen> mihir, it goes to the date/time you actually committed it not pushed
<popey> says 34 mins ago here
<popey> is your clock right?
<mihir> ahhh , popey vm clocks not up-to-date
 * mihir Jenkis is not being nice to me as well
<mihir> popey: do you understand the failuer , http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/292/console
<ahayzen> mihir, "file:///usr/share/calendar-app/calendar.qml:23 "components": no such directory" ?
<mihir> ahayzen: it is there , http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/filesRestructure/files
<ahayzen> mihir, hmmm werid
<mihir> ahayzen: it passes all test cases on my machine
<ahayzen> mihir, it looks like the folders are going into a different place? ... Installing: /tmp/buildd/calendar-app-0.6+autopilot0/debian/tmp/usr/share/calendar-app/calendar.qml ... vs ... Installing: /tmp/buildd/calendar-app-0.6+autopilot0/debian/tmp/components/ViewType.js ?
<ahayzen> mihir, note the /usr/share/ on calendar.qml and not above components ?
 * mihir looks at cMake files
<ahayzen> mihir, i could be wrong but that doesn't look right
<ahayzen> mihir, its probably this line install(FILES ${COMPONENTS_QML_JS_FILES} DESTINATION ${UBUNTU-CALENDAR_APP_DIR}/components)
<ahayzen> mihir, and then each one in the other folders
<ahayzen> mihir, specifically ${UBUNTU-CALENDAR_APP_DIR}
<mihir> so ahayzen http://paste.ubuntu.com/8321589/
<mihir> in this is case the ${UBUNTU-CALENDAR_APP_DIR}/timelineComponents should be ${UBUNTU-CALENDAR_APP_DIR}/timeline_Components
<mihir> ahayzen: i verifed this in all the CmakeList
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90 hello
<mihir> ahayzen: i believe it is CmakeErrors
<ahayzen> mihir, i'm just saying ${UBUNTU-CALENDAR_APP_DIR} may not even be right
<mihir> yup exactly
<ahayzen> mihir, but i am definitely no cmake expert ;)
<mihir> yeah, but even i feel same, Destination need to find from Root Cmake
<mihir> ahayzen: i see, in your file i don't see Install Directory  ?
<mihir> i menat music Cmakelist.
<ahayzen> mihir, IIRC it is done in the main cmake so something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8321651/
<ahayzen> mihir, it just does through every directory and adds everything in one hit
 * ahayzen isn't sure why *.js is in the filter twice...
<mihir> shall i try removing them from sub directories cmake?
<ahayzen> mihir, it depends how you want to do it...probably best asking someone who knows how it works lol
<mihir> ahayzen: hehehe, true
<fginther> popey, ahayzen, Best I can tell is that there is a timing issue with starting jack_control right after staring the X server. I've added a couple of retries with sleeps to solve the problem
<ahayzen> fginther, ok thanks...our other question before was why is jack_control even needed? (what is pulling it down?)
<fginther> ahayzen, it was needed for the music-app tests at one time
<fginther> (if my memory is correct)
<ahayzen> fginther, hmmm....interesting...
<popey> fginther: that surprises me given jack isn't even used on the desktop by default
<ahayzen> fginther, did you say you have applied those changes now? so i'm good to rerun?
<mihir> popey: ahayzen fginther are you guys talking jack_control in Jenkis  ?
<mihir> it gave me this http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic-python3/293/console this time
<popey> yeah, looks like the same issue
<ahayzen> mihir, yep i've seen it in music and docviewer...join the club :)
<fginther> mihir, *sigh*
<mihir> ahayzen: calendar joined as well
<mihir> lol
<ahayzen> :/
<mihir> not sure whtr it is same or not , but it says + echo 'Can'\''t start jack_control, retrying'
<mihir> Can't start jack_control, retrying
<fginther> ahhh, something else is the problem
<fginther> the xserver isn't starting on :0
<mihir> ahayzen: i guess, remvoing individual install directory did work , i guess still not sure hehe
<ahayzen> mihir, i would hold your breath this is cmake we're talking about ;)
<mihir> ahayzen: :-/
<mihir> Good night everyone :)
<ahayzen> mihir, night o/
 * mihir hopes Jenkins resolves issues by morning :D
<popey> nn
<ahayzen> fginther, note for music it happened a few times but if we reran it sometimes passed...so it made need multiple reruns to check it has gone away
<ahayzen> *may need
<fginther> ahayzen, yes, there's also a reboot of the test host every 8 hours. That appears to be restoring the extra xserver that appears to be causing the problem.
<fginther> so, I'll make sure any fix works immediately one of these reboots
<ahayzen> fgallina, interesting thanks
<SturmFlut> popey: You might want to have a look at http://hogsmeade.lieberbiber.de/appstorediff.xml (or https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntustorediff for the code)
<SturmFlut> popey: The project name is wrong, it does not generate a diff, it just takes all the data from the JSON API and converts it to RSS. The feed reader then keeps track of which entries it already knows.
<SturmFlut> popey: Might as well be the ugliest piece of Python ever made
<ahayzen> balloons, when you have a moment mind casting your eye over the latest refactor? 004 \o/ ... https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/ap-helper-refactor-004/+merge/233291 ?
<popey> SturmFlut: nice!
<SturmFlut> popey: I have to look why Thunderbird won't accept the feed, and the entries should probably be sorted by date. But that's a job for tomorrow.
<fginther> ahayzen, popey, Looks like the jack_control issue is resolved. I was able to disable the extra xserver in the upstart job
<popey> huzzah
<ahayzen> fginther, thanks \o/
<fginther> but please don't hesitate to mention something that looks unusual
<Akiva-Thinkpad> omg; bloody teenagers hog up all the bandwidth at the public library
 * Akiva-Thinkpad wishes summer was still here. 
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Darn kids studying~
<ahayzen> docview jenkins success \o/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> congrats
<Akiva-Thinkpad> woah
<ahayzen> anyone around who can review this please https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-docviewer-app/fix-pep8-errors/+merge/234299 ? popey ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> someones working on docview?
<ahayzen> ssshhhh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> since when?
<ahayzen> since now ? hehe
<popey> done
<ahayzen> popey, thanks :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Damn this bloody internet... I can barely browse lp this is so slow; I can't even propose this for a merge >:/
 * Akiva-Thinkpad hugs irc for low bandwidth
<popey> \o/ text
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, assuming this is ur mp...mind merging with trunk and repushing? https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-docviewer-app/upgrade-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232991
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, ah darn you for updating :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah sure
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, it should pass CI this time though ;)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> jenkins no longer drinking?
<ahayzen> hopefully...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, there is nothing to merge here
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, really? ...
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, or pull ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/iL2VmGp.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I branched, then merged
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or maybe I did it wrong
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, you want to merge from lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, you should just be able to go whereever that dir was before and do a merge of lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app then commit'n'push
<ahayzen> popey, how did you install the docviewer on your device again?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahayzen, okay think that did it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks ahayzen
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, yep that looks like it :) thanks
<popey> ahayzen: not yet
<ahayzen> popey, ah...guess it will be easier once it has moved to cmake
<ahayzen> Akiva-Thinkpad, yey success \o/ ... i wonder if the framework version should be bumped before using the later ubuntu components ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-12
<mihir> Morning :)
<justCarakas> good morning
<mihir> justCarakas: Morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> bzoltan, are we going to make click-reviewers-tools a dependency too?
<popey> dpm: i get "ERROR: could not find desktop hook for 'evernote-account-plugin'
<bzoltan> dholbach:  that is the next on my plate ... the ubuntu-emulator is MRd few minutes befire
<dholbach> awesome
<popey> when trying to build latest of your reminders branch
<bzoltan> dholbach:  happy? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/ubuntu-emulator_dependency/+merge/234425
<bzoltan> popey:  I guess you have seen my mail about the core app MRs?
<popey> bzoltan: yes,
<bzoltan> popey:  Cool :)
<popey> in progress
<popey> Elleo: http://www.emojione.com/ we should totally include this in ubuntu! ☻
<popey> would improve everything 1000 percent!
<mihir> popey: whenever you get time , can you look at restructure and comment on it..
<popey> sure thing mihir
<dpm> popey, thanks for testing. Could you give me some more context on where you got the error? is is the click-reviewer-tools?
<mihir> popey: MR link for reference , https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/filesRestructure/+merge/234365
<dpm> popey, I'm on a call for the next 30 mins, might not be too responsive
<popey> dpm: when building a click in qtc
<popey> dpm: will paste full log.
<mihir> popey:  need your final inputs on day view , http://i.imgur.com/o14gZRa.png
<mihir> popey: MR link ---- https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/1357260-ubuntugrey-dayview-background/+merge/234400
<dpm> popey, yeah, that's due to the bug linked to in the MP description, I think - the click reviewer tools do not support this setup yet
<popey> mihir: so right now highest priority is fixing the AP tests, nothing can land till we do. I didn't realise balloons was out yesterday and today so he can't help us.
<dpm> so you'll have to use click-buddy
<popey> dpm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8325372/
<popey> well, it does build the click
<mihir> popey: it passes all APs on my machine :(
<popey> mihir: what about on device?
<mihir> popey: I need to check that..so on device i believe Kunal's MR need updates on AP and one  on UTC timezone. I will again work with balloons tonight will fix this issues
<mihir> these*
<popey> balloons wont be available
<justCarakas> did they run out of helium ? :p
<mihir> popey: ohhh..:|
<popey> Happy birthday JamesTait
<dholbach> bzoltan, +1
<dholbach> JamesTait, congratulations!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Stand Up To Cancer Day! :-D
<JamesTait> Thanks popey, dholbach. :)
<justCarakas> happy birthday JamesTait
<JamesTait> Thanks, justCarakas. :)
<popey> nik90: https://twitter.com/ruskin147/status/510332849053257728 saw this and thought of you...
<Elleo> popey: renato's been working on getting an emoji font pack included in the image, so we'll at least be able to display emoji to some extent
<popey> yay
<Elleo> popey: we've also had some vague conversations about an emoji keyboard layout, but nothing's been decided on that yet
<Elleo> shouldn't be too hard to implement once the fonts are there though
<popey> I desparately need to send my wife pictures of small piles of poo
<Elleo> heh
<JamesTait> Hahahah!
<brendand> popey, who says you need emoji for that?
<popey> dpm: see response from mardy on your branch?
<dpm> popey, yes, he's just pinged me on #webapps
<dpm> I'm looking into this now
<popey> k
<dpm> thanks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hi
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hey
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I fixed the size of levels
<mzanetti> mivoligo: awesome
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I've been busy too and fixed a lot of other stuff
<mivoligo> mzanetti: great!
<mzanetti> mivoligo: man... this game turns out to be much more awesome than I hoped when I started it
<mivoligo> mzanetti: how about the json files for levels, can I now use 5 rows?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yeah. I still need to update the ratio to 7/12
<mivoligo> mzanetti: keep it 1/2
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mivoligo> I'll try to push the changes soon
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so yeah, I just need to update the code to use 2*fieldSize for dead area
<mzanetti> will do that asap once you pushed an image I can test it with
<mivoligo> mzanetti: as I understand I need to push to levelpacs brunch, right?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yep
<mzanetti> mivoligo: well, to something like that:
<mzanetti> lp:~mivoligo/machines-vs-machines/fixed-backgrounds
<mzanetti> mivoligo: and then propose a merge against lp:machines-vs-machines/levelpacks
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, so give me few minutes :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: once you feel confident with bzr etc I'll give you direct write access so you can skip the merge proposal step and directly push to levelpacks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: but in the beginning I'd like to keep an eye on what you're doing and fix things *before* they land in the target branch
<mivoligo> mzanetti: for me it might stay this way
<mzanetti> ok. works for me too
<mzanetti> nik90: hey. I have an alarm showing up in the clock app which doesn't ring ever, but I also can't delete it
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I've proposed for merge
<mzanetti> mivoligo: looking
<mzanetti> mivoligo: you proposed it for the wrong target branch
<mivoligo> ups..
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sorry, check now
<nik90> mzanetti: hey did you by any chance create this alarm in the old clock app?
<mzanetti> nik90: could be...
<nik90> mzanetti: saviq had the same issue where he couldn't delete the alarm he created in the old clock
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. looks better. Just a hint for next time: if you make a mistake when submitting a branch, you can click on "Resubmit" in there and fix it instead of createing a new one
<nik90> mzanetti: I suspect it could be that the old clock somehow messed up the alarm
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, thanks
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. merged.
<mivoligo> mzanetti: bear in mind I copied enemies from the first level
<mzanetti> ?
<mivoligo> I mean in json files
<mzanetti> ah... no worries
<mzanetti> the enemies in the level files need to be reworked completely
<mzanetti> mivoligo: hmm... something's off
<mzanetti> mivoligo: so the images should now have 2*fieldSize dead area around, right?
<mzanetti> on all edges
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it has 2 at the top and bottom and 4 on the sides
<mzanetti> on each side?
<mivoligo> yes
<mzanetti> hmm... why is that?
<mivoligo> to have 1/2 hight/width
<mzanetti> but doesn't that change the ratio?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: hmm.., now ratio is 1/2
<mzanetti> but not for both
<mzanetti> maybe you're right..
<mzanetti> yeah... my bad
<mivoligo> mzanetti: yesterday I said wrongly 7/12
<mivoligo> it was 9/12
<mzanetti> ah. this looks better: http://i.imgur.com/aJI4FHu.png
<mivoligo> :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: ok. pushed
<mzanetti> now you just need to pull lp:machines-vs-machines and then re-run setupdata.sh in there
<mzanetti> and you'll have the new levels
<mzanetti> yeah, this is quite awesome now
<mzanetti> you can resize the window and the image will always fill the space
<mzanetti> unless you resize it like 800*200
<mivoligo> mzanetti: level failed! ;)
<mzanetti> sure...
<mzanetti> I think you can only pass the first one if you upgrade the towers
<mzanetti> there's no chance in winning with level 1 towers :D
<mzanetti> but this will change soon :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: when do you think you could push svg's for the enemies and towers?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'll try to upload them over the weekend
<mivoligo> mzanetti: if not, on Monday morning probably
<mzanetti> ok
<mzanetti> I'll be around this weekend mostly
<mzanetti> so feel free to ping me
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I'm just asking because I need to adapt the script to with enemies and towers
<mzanetti> mivoligo: if you could just push one of each for a start that would be awesome to unblock me
<mzanetti> then you can take your time with the rest of them
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'll try asap
<mivoligo> mzanetti: btw, did you try it on the phone? How does it look like?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yesterday night I did a lot or performance optimizations
<mzanetti> mivoligo: now it runs quite smoothly on the phone
<mzanetti> and looks great
<mzanetti> mivoligo: the animations don't feel as smooth as on the desktop.. not exactly sure why though
<mivoligo> mzanetti: size maybe?
<mzanetti> yeah... png's are too large still
<mihir> nik90: ping
<mzanetti> one more reason I'm looking forward to get some enemy/tower svg's so I can play around with device specific releases
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90: got couple of mins?
<nik90> yeah
<mzanetti> mivoligo: in any case, you should be able to select a Ubuntu device target in QtCreator now and just click play to run it on the phone
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/filesRestructure/+merge/234365
<mivoligo> mzanetti: unfortunately I don't have supported phone
<mzanetti> oh really
<mihir> nik90: Scroller.qml is lying in root, as i found it is not using anywhere..i'll remove after talking to kunal
<nik90> ok
<nik90> mihir: what about CalendarTests.qml ?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: galaxy s3
<mihir> nik90: please provide your inputs :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: oh that's sad... we need to change that :)
<nik90> mihir: Do we need https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/filesRestructure/view/head:/calendarTests.qml
<mihir> nik90: even that too , i couldn't find where does that is being used...so left with those two filed
<nik90> ah okat
<nik90> okay*
<mivoligo> mzanetti: it's a great phone as an android phone :)
<mihir> nik90: but i haven't removed it as of now will do it..
<mihir> nik90: i ran AP it ran successfully :)
<boris_> cool great program
<nik90> mihir: if the app runs correctly, then ap should work as well since we didn't really change the functions.
<boris_> just loaded qt on linux
<mihir> nik90: Hmm yup :)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: btw... I made the bottom panel a tiny bit larger. on the phone it was hard to hit the buttons/towers at the bottom
<mzanetti> hope you're ok with that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: sure
<davmor2> nik90: you about?
<nik90> davmor2: hey, yes
<davmor2> nik90: how long is snooze meant to be?
<nik90> davmor2: default 5 mins
<davmor2> nik90: thanks
<nik90> yw
<davmor2> nik90: hmmm it might be off by one :(
<nik90> davmor2: could be the same bug related to the alarm silence after bug you reported
<davmor2> nik90: oh wait no it goes on from the second you stopped it not the minute
<davmor2> nik90: so it went off at 12:11:24 seconds not 12:11 as expected
<nik90> ah that's expected behavior, no?
<davmor2> nik90: no expected is 5 minutes from when the alarm was originally started not from when you hit the snooze button
<davmor2> nik90: I'll try it on android and see what it does
<nik90> davmor2: not really. let say that the alarm is supposed to ring at 10:00, and you snooze only at 10:02, then the next snooze should appear at 10:07 and not 10:05
<nik90> popey: mind triggering jenkins on https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-clock-app/xvfb_and_qml_tests/+merge/234421
<popey> sure
<popey> done
<nik90> thn
<nik90> thnx
<ogra_> if i use a page stack and specifically the push() function ... is there a way to force a page refresh when going back to the package that initialized the push ?
<ogra_> s/package/page/ ... geez
<Mirv> nik90: I believe that with https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002 (on top of utopic) we'd finally have functional AGPS :)
<nik90> Mirv: yay
<nik90> thnx for the headsup
<Mirv> I'm waiting for it eagerly too
<dpm> popey, when you've got a minute, could you give http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.225_armhf.click a spin?
<popey> sure
<popey> dpm: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-12-134931.png
<dpm> argh
<dpm> any log messages?
<popey> nothing useful
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8326871/
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8326874/
<popey> first is reminders, second is system settings
<dpm> mardy, we've run out of ideas, the click account still does not seem to work after the last changes ^^ anything we can do to debug what's going on?
<mardy> popey: do you get prompted to create the evernote account?
<popey> no
<mardy> dpm: the click page above, is that the latest and greatest?
<popey> see screenshot http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-12-134931.png
<popey> thats all i get
<mardy> popey: you'll certainly concede that that's a very clear page, at least ;-)
<dpm> mardy, yeah, that's from the MP's latest revision. Indeed, a great page for those who love simplicity
<popey> No cruft, all content.
<dpm> I'm more the functional type, though :)
<dpm> well
<dpm> no cruft, no content
<mardy> popey: and "find ~/.local/share/accounts/"?
<popey> mardy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8326975/
<dpm> oSoMoN, quick question: if I use the 7digital scope, when I want to buy a song it opens the browser and takes me to the right page. However, from the browser I cannot play the tracks that appear on their mobile site. Any idea why?
<oSoMoN> dpm, no, let me try and reproduce
<dpm> ok, thanks
<mardy> popey, dpm: looks like the qml plugin hook is not working as it should
<mardy> it was working, some time ago
<mardy> maybe something changed in click
<mardy> dpm: could you please file a bug on ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, about the fact that the Main.qml file is not getting installed under /home/phablet/.local/share/accounts/qml-plugins/com.ubuntu.reminders_evernote-account-plugin ?
<dpm> mardy, sure bug 1368763 - do you think this is someone you could have a look at?
<ubot5> bug 1368763 in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts (Ubuntu) "Main.qml file does not get installed correctly by the qml plugin hook" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368763
<mardy> dpm: thanks, I'll investigate right away
<dpm> anyone from the US or outside Europe who can confirm bug 1368759
<ubot5> bug 1368759 in Ubuntu Rest Scopes "7digital scope's prices appear in GBP" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368759
 * dpm hugs mardy
<oSoMoN> dpm: this seems to be an issue with the website itself, I’m seeing the following error message in the logs: "[blocked] The page at 'https://m.7digital.com/GB/releases/3763648?lang=en&partner=983' was loaded over HTTPS, but displayed insecure content from 'http://previews.7digital.com/clip/[…]': this content should also be loaded over HTTPS."
<dpm> oSoMoN, is there a way in the browser to force loading mixed content?
<oSoMoN> dpm, not yet, but there will be, this is related to bug #1214034
<ubot5> bug 1214034 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Implement API for querying SSL status and certificate information and signalling SSL errors to the embedder" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1214034
<oSoMoN> dpm, in any case if we have a poc at 7digital it would be worth reporting the problem, as loading insecure content over an HTTPS connection is always a bug
<dpm> ok, thanks, I'll add a comment to that bug, then, and I'll find out about a poc at 7digital
<rpadovani> hey dpm, could you check your version of reminder on the phone? Is it 248?
<rpadovani> wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1368548
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368548 in Ubuntu Reminders app "Text to pull and release appears in the middle of the screen" [High,Triaged]
<nik90> doflaherty: ping
<doflaherty> nik90, good morning
<doflaherty> or whatever time of day it is by you haha
<nik90> doflaherty: sry I mixed up your name with someone elses..you by any chance the developer of gagger?
<dpm> rpadovani, yes, 0.5.248
<popey> nik90: that was mzanetti  iirc
<doflaherty> nope, sorry
<nik90> doflaherty: ah I remember you now from https://code.launchpad.net/~doflah/ubuntu-clock-app/empty_alarm_page/+merge/233608
<rpadovani> dpm, I' m not able to reproduce it, are you on -devel or -devel-proposed?
<nik90> popey: I think you are referring to tagger not gagger :)
<popey> You are right
<popey> nik90: install it then look in the manifest?
<nik90> doflaherty: btw the designer I need to talk to about your branch is on leave until monday. So when he gets back we should be able to make a decision
<nik90> popey: just did
<popey> ah
<nik90> popey: the last names are too simialr :P
<dpm> rpadovani, I'm on ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed
<popey> hehe
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, I might be a few mins late to the reminders meeting
<doflaherty> nik90, okay, sounds good
<rpadovani> dpm, np, mzanetti and will do some chat :D
<rpadovani> dpm, anyway, I'm on devel, so could be a sdk regression. I definitely need 2 phone, one for devel and one for proposed :P
<mzanetti> heh
<mzanetti> rpadovani: yeah... I need 3 nowadays
<dpm> rpadovani, or given we're also tracking ubuntu-rtm, perhaps you need 4 ;)
<dpm> ok, I'm back, jumping into the hangout now
<nik90> doflaherty: hey, I got feedback from another designer. So we are good to go after some code fixes
<nik90> doflaherty: I am commenting in your MP atm
<FrozenZia> Hi - trying to participate in Ubuntu Global Jam, looking at AppDevSchool, and noticed this video is "missing". =o(
<FrozenZia> http://summit.ubuntu.com/appdevweek-1403/meeting/22139/welcome-and-introduction/
<FrozenZia> I notice there's a note at the bottom to file a bug if there's something wrong with Summit. Does this count?
<FrozenZia> (Sorry if this is just a really stupid question.)
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: hey
<mihir> nik90: hey, you got some time to review ?
<nik90> mihir: I briefly look at your reorganization MP
<nik90> mihir: looks much cleaner
<nik90> I haven't had the time to test it yet on the emulator. but can get to it in a few minutes
<mihir> nik90: okay, i was waiting for your comment on MP :)
<mihir> nik90: okay no issues, it was just a gental follow up-was in my to-do list to ping nik90 :P hhehehe
<nik90> :D
<nik90> mihir: did you run it in the emulator or device?
<nik90> mihir: commented on your mr
<mihir> nik90: nope neither of them, i ran on machine and it works fine..i'll run on device/emulator
<nik90> mihir: it fails complaining that "components" could not be found
<nik90> mihir: I think it is not being installed in the correct path
<mihir> nik90: yup even Jenkins did say that , but i couldn't understand that
<mihir> nik90: it most likely CMake error , and i am looking for clu
<nik90> mihir: but no worries we can talk to zbenjamin to get his help on that. For now move on with the reorganization
<mihir> nik90: so i should move all directories to app and we are good to go right?
<nik90> yup
<mihir> nik90: okay, will do that now and push the changes..
<mihir> nik90: i may ping you again, because i am unable to run any app on my device :( will try again today
<nik90> ok
<zbenjamin> nik90: mihir: if you want to know what goes where in the click package. Then check the .ubuntu-sdk-deploy directory inside your builddirectory. This is only created for device/emulator targets
<nik90> ah
<zbenjamin> nik90: mihir: its the exact representation of the contents
 * nik90 checks
<zbenjamin> of even manually:   make DESTDIR=/tmp/test install
<dpm> FrozenZia, yeah, unfortunately, when someone recorded a video with their google apps company account, it gets deleted when they leave the company :/
<mihir> zbenjamin: we need to update Cmake file ?
<nik90> zbenjamin: yup I see the structure
<zbenjamin> nik90: can you see whats wrong
<zbenjamin> ?
<nik90> mihir: yes, I thinnk your cmake only list the files in qtc, it doesn't install into that location
<FrozenZia> dpm: ...so is there actually any sense in creating a bug for this?
<nik90> zbenjamin: I will check it out
<mihir> nik90: i commented after first Jenkins run..if you see it is commented.
<zbenjamin> nik90: would be nice to also see some structure in the click package itself, not just dump anything into /.
<dpm> FrozenZia, not now, no. But it's something that came to my attention a few weeks ago and we'll need to tackle
<mihir> though it is there in root Cmake file , so thought it is not required in sub directores
<zbenjamin> mihir: nik90: you can also add all files to the root cmake file
<mihir> zbenjamin: how can I do that ?
<mihir> zbenjamin: new to Cmake
<nik90> mihir: I will try to fix it tonight
<mihir> nik90: no issues, i have pushed into ubuntu-calendar-dev, so we can work together :)
<nik90> or if you want you can compare it with the clock app to see how it is done
<nik90> that's what I plan to do anyway
<zbenjamin> mihir: for example: file(GLOB_RECURSE NON_COMPILED_FILES *.qml *.js *.py *.svg *.png *.in *.json *.desktop *.pot *.apparmor qmldir)
<zbenjamin> mihir: but beware this will probably make problems if you want to support in source builds
<zbenjamin> mihir: i would suggest to list each file manually so you can control whats in the project and what is not
<mihir> ahh okay , i didn't touch root cmake except adding the sub directories :|
<zbenjamin> mihir: you can also add subdirectories, thats totally up to you
<fcole90_> hello, I'm starting to contribute to docviewer core app and I'm not experienced on launchpad, can anyone help me on how to debug my branch?
<mihir> zbenjamin: nik90 i have added sub directories , http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/filesRestructure/view/head:/CMakeLists.txt#L76
<fcole90_> The branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~fcole90/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+merge/234438
<nik90> fcole90_: jenkins initially failed because you didnt specify a commit message. Since you have now added it, let me ask popey to trigger jenkins again.
<nik90> popey: ^^
<doflaherty> nik90, should there be a period after "Tap the + icon to add an alarm" ?
<nik90> doflaherty: erm I didn't ask that
<zbenjamin> mihir: something like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8327827/
<zbenjamin> mihir: thats out of my head, so it might not work ;)
<zbenjamin> mihir: but you get the idea
<mihir> zequence: okay, i will try
<popey> nik90: fcole90_ re-triggered
<mihir> zequence: this should be in root directory correct?
<nik90> mihir: that would mess the root cmake file
<nik90> mihir: do it in the individual folder cmake files
<fcole90_> I thought that I had, thank you  than :)
<mihir> nik90: okay..i'll try i just looked at clock and i feel i did the similar
<FrozenZia> dpm: k, tx.
<mihir> nik90: when i try to run calendar app on device from Qtc, it says :-1: error: [CMakeFiles/com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop] Error 127
<mihir> nik90: but while i run this on desktop it works fine, any quick fix ?
<nik90> check clock-app cmake? :D
<nik90> you moved a lot of files, there is no quick fix mihir
<nik90> we need to first fix the whole cmake first
<mihir> nik90: log files http://paste.ubuntu.com/8327843/
<mihir> so let me check clock-app sub directories cmake
<nik90> mihir: you got /bin/sh: 1: INTLTOOL_MERGE-NOTFOUND: not found
<nik90> mihir: install inttltool in your schroot
<doflaherty> nik90 and your first suggestion says increase the icon height to 10gu, but that's already the size we're using
<nik90> fcole90_: I see a code conflict "Contents conflict in ubuntu-docviewer-app.qmlproject"
<nik90> fcole90_: did you remove that file properly using "bzr rm ubuntu-docviewer-app.qmlproject" ?
<mihir> nik90: for adding that in schroot , we need to edit the config file and set the path , is that correct?
<nik90> mihir:  no no
<fcole90_> nik90: no, I removed it with "bzr remove ubuntu-docviewer-app.qmlproject" :/
<nik90> mihir: just click maintain in the kits you created in the tools->options->ubuntu->click
<nik90> mihir: and then in the terminal that pops up, install the intltool
<nik90> fcole90_: are you familiar with launchpad and bzr to fix the conflict? or should I walkthrough it with you?
<mihir> ahhhh...got to know something new :) thanks nik90
<nik90> mihir: it will be more and more comfortable as you start using cmake and stuff
<nik90> s/comfortable/familiar
<mihir> nik90: yeah...
 * mihir dinner break 
<nik90> doflaherty: no we don't need a period after that sentence
<fcole90_> nik90: if you could walkthrough me, it would be great, I'm discovering that I know less than I though :)
<nik90> fcole90_: already inside the folder run "bzr status". it will tell you if there are any uncommitted changes in your branch
<nik90> s/already/all right
<fcole90_> nik90: there is no output from that, I think that is all committed than :)
<nik90> hmm I just branched lp:~fcole90/ubuntu-docviewer-app/ubuntu-docviewer-app and I don't see any conflicts
<nik90> fcole90_: when trying to run on device, I get
<nik90> CMake Error at cmake_install.cmake:80 (FILE):
<nik90>   file INSTALL cannot find
<nik90>   "/home/krnekhelesh/Documents/Ubuntu-Projects/MP-Reviews/ubuntu-docviewer-app/com.ubuntu.docviewer_docviewer.url-dispatcher".
<nik90> fcole90_: in your MP you have 18	+set(URLS_FILE "${PROJECT_NAME}_${APP_NAME}.url-dispatcher") while that file doesn't exist
<fcole90_> nik90: ok than, I have to edit the root CMakeLists.txt. I have taken it from the calendar app and edited for docviewer. Thank you, I'm going to check :)
<nik90> fcole90_: yup
<nik90> fcole90_: btw do you have the emulator set up?
<nik90> fcole90_: it would help with testing if you can try running it in the emulator
<fcole90_> nik90: yes, I have. I'm going to test it there before submission :)
<nik90> :)
<nik90> balloons: I am in the process of changing the manual tests into the format https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseFormat
<nik90> balloons: I misplaced the link to the example
<nik90> balloons: do you have it
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1301/info?
<nik90> balloons: yup thnx
<nik90> balloons: Is http://paste.ubuntu.com/8328107/ what you had in mind?
<balloons> nik90, that looks excellent
<nik90> balloons: cool, I will then convert the others
<fcole90_> nik90: After commenting the url-dispatcher line I still cannot build it. The funny thing is that I had taken the cmake code from calendar-app, so I branched it to try a build and it has the same error :/ Weird thing :(
<nik90> fcole90_: it could be that they have differnt folder structures
<nik90> fcole90_: I got 17:42:10: Could not find the manifest.json file
<nik90> fcole90_: so its a legit error
<fcole90_> nek90: Yes, I changed it, but the problem is that I also checked with calendar-app source and cannot compile it too, so the same error seem to be also in calendar-app :/
<nik90> fcole90_: the calendar app trunk build and installs for me
<fcole90_> nik90: that means that I have a problem with my environment that I need to solve before solving docviewer bug. Thank you then, because I was thinking to a bug in the calendar code :)
<nik90> fcole90_: try the clock app to be sure
<fcole90_> nik90: yes, clock app works :)
<elopio> ahayzen_: ping. Does this ring a bell for you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1368855
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368855 in Ubuntu Music App "all autopilot tests are failing on RTM image" [Undecided,New]
<popey> ahayzen_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/downow/+bug/1368648 <- got some music app input for them? ☻
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368648 in DowNow "Send multiple files via content hub" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen_> elopio, o/
<ahayzen_> elopio, is the mediascanner2 version on rtm old?
<ahayzen_> elopio, that would be why it is failing
<ahayzen_> popey, basically what they said looks good
<ogra_> ahayzen_, 0.104+14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1
<ahayzen_> ogra_, yep old...proposed has something from sept?
<ogra_> oh, wait
<ahayzen_> popey, i thought we went through the ap failures yesterday?
<ahayzen_> ogra_, devel-proposed has 0.105+14.10.20140909-0ubuntu1
<ogra_> hmm, no, that version was right it seems
<ahayzen_> ogra_, i suspect once http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-014 and/or http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=landing-020 lands we'll start passing again
<ogra_> ii  mediascanner2.0                                      0.104+14.10.20140825-0ubuntu1                         armhf        Media scanner package
<ogra_> directly from the device
<ahayzen_> ogra_, the issue is with the way that autopilot is currently done...we patch the db so are bound to the schema version....so if they make changes we have to make changes to our ap to get it to pass
<ahayzen_> ogra_, we updated the ap tests to get it passing on devel-proposed but as rtm has an older version that is now failing :/
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i have the same prob with the developer mode ... utopic has it, rtm doesnt ... and the smoke test people have to apply a ton of hacks to work around it
<elopio> ahayzen_: ogra_: what we need is an API.
<ahayzen_> elopio, if we could get autopilot working without patching the db that would also work
<elopio> not write the db files directly, but call a mediascanner testability package with the data as arguments. It will take care or writing the db or something.
<ogra_> ++
<popey> well, really we shouldn't be poking mediascanner at all IMO
<elopio> ahayzen_: I think that the alternative to preload the db would be to fake mediascanner.
<popey> we should be copying music to the device and let mediascanner find it
<popey> then do the tests
<popey> because that's what humans do
<ahayzen_> elopio, well if it listened to the $HOME then maybe we wouldn't have to do all of this
<elopio> that may not be a good idea, as it's a really important dependency. We better test it.
<elopio> ahayzen_: hum, tell me more about $HOME.
<ahayzen_> popey, thats what we tried...but it thinks they are all in ~/Music and not the fakeenv
<elopio> why are we patching the db and how HOME would fix it?
<ahayzen_> elopio, basically IIRC when we last tried it ms2 would not listen to our fakeenv path
<ahayzen_> elopio, so we manually go into the db and rewrite the paths to the files
<elopio> ahayzen_: I see. That might be because it's using the inictl get-env HOME, not the $HOME env var.
<ahayzen_> elopio, sounds horrible..but it works...i'm sure balloons would be able to shed more light
<elopio> but after a long discussion, it seems it's not save to patch the initctl HOME variable, as it will confuse things that were started before the patch.
<ahayzen_> elopio, idk it is something we're looking to investigate and report bugs where appropriate
<elopio> ahayzen_: the approach that seems more reasonable now is to use a new user every time we run the tests.
<elopio> but that needs more work, as we wouldn't like to start unity each time.
<ahayzen_> elopio, if we just let ms2 pickup the files by itself...and it got the paths right..that would be the best?
<elopio> ahayzen_: probably. Too many details and things I don't yet understand to actually recommend something.
<ahayzen_> elopio, FYI bug 1368855 is probably a duplicate of bug 1366777
<ubot5> bug 1368855 in Ubuntu Music App "all autopilot tests are failing on RTM image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368855
<ubot5> bug 1366777 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed while running music-app autopilot tests" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1366777
<ahayzen_> elopio, yeah it needs looking at...i'll add it to my list of things for the coming week
<elopio> ahayzen_: well, it's not duplicate. You fixed it on devel-proposed and caused the other one on RTM. We need to see when are they going to release the new mediascanner to RTM
<ahayzen_> elopio, yep... ok that bug was 'as a result of' the other bug being resolved ;)
<elopio> and this opens a can of worms.
<ahayzen_> elopio, yep i think i discussed it with balloons at the time saying we need to do something....
<elopio> the tests need to be versioned, or support all the versions of the dependencies.
<elopio> if the helpers to populate the database were in a package called mediascanner-testability, that will solve the issue because it will have a version that always corresponds to the installed mediascanner.
<ahayzen_> elopio, i believe if we can figure out why it gives the wrong path...the tests would be version independent and surely that is the best result?
<ahayzen_> elopio, eg..copy music into music folder...wait for ms2 to scan...run tests
<elopio> ahayzen_: yes. But ideally the logic to copy music into the right folder wouldn't live on the music-app branch.
<ahayzen_> elopio, all we do is copy it into the ~/Music folder (well the faked one)
<mihir_> balloons: you there?
<elopio> on the music-app branch you have a music file, lets say on /tmp/
<elopio> then you call mediascanner_testability.import(path_to_my_file_in_tmp)
<elopio> if it does the import by patching the database, by copying the file, or by something else, it should be transparent for your test.
<elopio> ahayzen__: sorry, I lost my connection. ^
<fginther> elopio, saw your message and was trying to catch up... Here's my prior attempts at running the qmltesting: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/qml-test-runner/
<ahayzen__> elopio, i lost mine as well
<ahayzen__> elopio, hmm ok i'll look at using this :)
<fginther> elopio, I'm trying to run the tests inside a chroot
<fginther> elopio, are you also doing that?
 * ahayzen__ is currently unpacking at university so maybe afk
<elopio> fginther: not inside chroot.
<elopio> I will try that.
<nik90> balloons: hey, you got some time to review the manual tests MP? I also added cli launcher should now show a nice cli interface to run the tests from.
<fginther> elopio, can I also assume that when you run the tests, they are able to reach an xserver that is already running?
<elopio> fginther: they are. They don't display anything, but nothing is blocking the communication.
<elopio> I will try in a more limited env.
<fginther> elopio, thanks, just trying to understand the env better
<mihir_> nik90: now everything runs fine on qtc in last step it says , 02:04:24: Connection error: Timeout waiting for reply from server.
<mihir_>  
<mihir_> nik90: this is i am getting at last step while uploading click package to device
<nik90> mihir_: I have seen that sometimes, but the next time it usually works
<nik90> mihir_: Do you always get that message?
<mihir_> nik90: i tried thrice and got this
 * mihir_ tries again
<nik90> balloons: I updated the instructions to running the manual tests.
<mihir_> nik90: log http://paste.ubuntu.com/8328553/
<mihir_> nik90: strange is, it is still showing me connected on left pane with green image
<nik90> mihir_: did you push? Let me test it on my end
<mihir_> nik90: nope, i haven't pushed anything..just trying to make it work on device at my end
<nik90> elopio: hey btw do you still approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/checkbox-manual-tests/+merge/234164
<nik90> elopio: I added in a cli-launcher to make to easier to run tests.
<nik90> elopio: and changed the format
<elopio> nik90: I do
<elopio> I like the new format.
<nik90> cool
<elopio> nik90: do you think balloons is going to be happy?
<nik90> elopio: think so :)
<nik90> elopio: I followed his format recommedations to the letter
<nik90> elopio: he wanted it to be like http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1301/info
<elopio> good. That's an important metric for every release: balloons happyness
<nik90> :D
<elopio> nik90: you have three empty lines here:
<elopio> 180 +
<elopio> 181 +
<nik90> ah yes
<nik90> I will remove 2 of them
<elopio> nik90: thanks for this. It will make the discussion a lot easier.
<elopio> I think also tedg will like it.
<nik90> elopio: cool
<nik90> elopio: I think this makes manual testing so much more intuitive and so I look forward to it getting integrated into ci
<elopio> nik90: well, for integration into launchpad and reviews and things like that, probably won't happen because nobody changes launchpad anymore.
<elopio> but as a step on the CI process, I think it will. Maybe even an automated gate on the CI airline.
<nik90> elopio: true and I meant as a step into CI. I can imagine the manual test results being shown in the dashboard similar to automatic test results being shown atm I suppose
<mihir_> nik90: i created video , let me know if i am doing something wrong
<mihir_> http://youtu.be/ueuPolM23Uo
<nik90> mihir_: that's strange. Not sure why you get that failure
<mihir_> nik90: :( :(
<nik90> mihir_: have you tried other apps?
<nik90> mihir_: is it localised to only this calendar branch?
<mihir_> nik90: nope anything
<nik90> I dint follow
<nik90> no to trying the other apps?
<nik90> doflaherty: hey there seems to be a code conflict in the .pot file
<nik90> doflaherty: can you resolve that conflict by "bzr merge lp:ubuntu-clock-app" and then resolving that conflict manually.
<mihir_> nik90: i mean , i tried many apps none of them are working
<nik90> doflaherty: I think if you regenerate the pot file again and then run "bzr resolve" that should fix it
<nik90> mihir_: ack
<nik90> doflaherty: and the commit and push as usual.
<mihir_> nik90: is there any ssh seetings that needs to be taken care?
<nik90> mihir_: but it was working before right?
<nik90> mihir_: how did this just start out of no where
<mihir_> nik90: nope , it never worked for me..
<mihir_> nik90: i mean , i tried servel time to make it run on device , but i never get it done :|
<nik90> hmm :/
<nik90> zbenjamin: could you look at http://youtu.be/ueuPolM23Uo later when you are free and provide an insight as to why that happens to mihir_. It happens with every branch he runs.
<nik90> zbenjamin: essentially the deployment to device never seems to happen
<nik90> mihir_: that's on a vm right?
<mihir_> nik90: yup it is on VM
<mihir_> nik90: when i do adb devices , it does list the device
<nik90> mihir_: why don't you try this in your main machine?
<nik90> mihir_: I suppose you need the vm only for running on the desktop
<nik90> mihir_: but for emulator and device, the main machine would work
<zbenjamin> mihir_: nik90: looks weird, instead of opening the devices dialog in QtC (which will trigger a redetect on the device), go to the devices page, select your device and click "open ssh connection to the device"
<nik90> mihir_: ^^
<mihir> zequence: i did try that too
<mihir> zequence: weired thing is , before deploying when i test, it says succesfully, after build failed, device is not connected
<mihir> that's weired
<nik90> mihir: wrong nick :P
<nik90> mihir: use autocomplete?'
<mihir> ahh, zbenjamin^^
<mihir> nik90: i used that, machine got restrated so it took first nick started from z hehehe
<nik90> lol
<zbenjamin> probably it is really a problem with the VM
<zbenjamin> i never had that problem
<nik90> mihir: can you try on your main machine
<mihir> and want to make this work...:|
<zbenjamin> how can you make it connect again? restart the phone?
<mihir> nope, zbenjamin i remove cable , and attach cable again
<zbenjamin> mihir: sounds like adb is crashing
<zbenjamin> mihir: which image version do you have?
<mihir> zequence: on device ?
<mihir> it says Ubuntu (14.10) r 225
<zbenjamin> mihir: i have 239, do you use devel-proposed to flash your device?
<mihir> zbenjamin: yup , i have devel-proposed channel
<nik90> zbenjamin: has to be devel-propsoed since devel is still on 203
<nik90> mihir: can you try updating to latest 239
<mihir> nik90: okay, i put that on update, will it directly take 239, or it will be incremetal ?
<mihir> nik90: let me when you get couple of mins, we can work on Cmake stuffs
<nik90> mihir: it should straight to 239
<nik90> go*
<zequence> mihir: You seem to be confusing me with someone else :)
<mihir> zequence: yup ,  i got that...sorry for the trouble :)
<mihir> nik90: we don't need .in file from now onwards?
<nik90> mihir: we don't need calendar-app.in
<nik90> mihir: the rest like .desktop.in.in we need
<nik90> since we launch the main qml file directly
<mihir> nik90: okay got it.
<mihir> nik90: i have pushed the changes, as per your comment..i am sure there must be cmake issues.
<mihir> nik90: but i made sure it runs good on desktop
<nik90> ok
<nik90> mihir: did you update your phone?
<nik90> mihir: btw if you don't want to update frequently then stick to devel.
<nik90> mihir: but don't be on devel-proposed and not update frequently since that might cause issues
<mihir> nik90: it just got it updated, let me try again
<elopio> nik90: fginther: I ran my branch in a schroot with xvfb installed, and it works.
<elopio> well, it fails, but on the expected error, not on the one that you are getting on jenkins.
<fginther> elopio, interesting
<nik90> elopio, fginther: in the jenkins error that I see, you ran ctest -V
<nik90> may be run "make test" instead?
<elopio> nik90: I see this: 2: QWARN  : qmltestrunner::AlarmRepeatPage::test_alarmTypeSwitch() file:///home/elopio/workspace/canonical/ubuntu-clock-app/experimental/xvfb_and_qml_tests/app/alarm/AlarmRepeat.qml:149:26: QML CheckBox: Binding loop detected for property "checked"
<nik90> I am just poking in the dark atm
<fginther> nik90, I'll try
<nik90> elopio: yup known but that is a warning not a failure though
<elopio> nik90: ok, it sounds more scary than it should.
<nik90> :)
<elopio> ctest -V works the same here.
<nik90> elopio: good it might motivate me to fix it
<mihir> nik90: no luck , now i am on r242 but again same error
<mihir> nik90: 00:16:39: Connecting to device...
<mihir> 00:16:59: Could not connect to host: Timeout waiting for reply from server.
<mihir> Is the device connected and set up for network access?
<mihir> 00:16:59: Deploy step failed.
<nik90> do you have wifi connect on the phone?
<nik90> it should look like https://imgur.com/xegkPmI
<mihir> nik90: yup wifi is connected, but i don't have sim in it
<nik90> that shouldn't matter
<nik90> I removed my sim as well
<mihir> nik90: it looks same
<mihir> nik90: it says device is ready too
<nik90> I dont know then
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<mihir> nik90: hehe , weired problems :|
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, whats shakin?
<mihir> i had problem with emulator as well :(
<nik90> I guess last resort is to try in real machine instead of vm
<mihir> nik90: yeah, i should try that
<mihir> nik90: i have pushed changes to MR
<nik90> ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> am I the only one who actually developes on utopic?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: hehehe , i installed as main and had problem with wi-fi so again had to restore heheh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, wifi acts up for me on suspend
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so I feels the pain
<mihir> heheh
<davmor2> popey: when you see m-b-o next tell him much better from me please :)
<popey> Que?
<davmor2> popey: weather app + Locations rather than edit :)
<popey> heh
<popey> location detection has always worked for me in the weather app ☻
<davmor2> popey: yeah but you can add more than one and when you want to change from F to C in settings and you have settings and edit listed in the menu it is a little confusing but not any more :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, nik90 hello
<nik90> Letozaf_: hi
<Letozaf_> nik90, hi :)
<Letozaf_> nik90, did you see the email I sent with that issue about deleting world city ?
<Letozaf_> nik90, from clock app
<nik90> Letozaf_: yeah I did. I think it confirms that it is a clock app bug rather than an sdk one
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok, so what should I do with the tests ? I mean if the world city is still there, I cannot assert that it has been deleted
<Letozaf_> nik90, so the only work around is to not check if it has been deleted I think
<nik90> hmm true
<nik90> Letozaf_: for now I say do that..but put a big FIXME there so that I fix it later
<popey> super
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok
<Letozaf_> nik90, should I add this to the bug I reported ?
<Letozaf_> nik90, or should I report a new one ?
<nik90> Letozaf_: yes, and please do link the bug report in the FIXME
<nik90> Letozaf_: a new bug report wont be necessary
<nik90> just add it as a comment
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok thanks :)
<nik90> Letozaf_: thnx for the test.
<Letozaf_> nik90, yw
<nik90> Letozaf_: merge trunk into your branch and then I will review it this weekend
<Letozaf_> nik90, ok
<mihir> nik90: let me know whether that is fine or not
<nik90> mihir: it doesn't work on emulator due to missing calendar app icon. In fact the whole app directory is not being installed
<nik90> mihir: but I am working on it
<mihir> nik90: ohhh , i believe it is Cmake issues , right?
<nik90> popey: how's this for a nice touch :) https://imgur.com/rBNgKDU
<nik90> popey: courtesy of doflaherty
<nik90> mihir: yes
<doflaherty> nik90 I put in the merge so you should be good to go
<nik90> doflaherty: yup just saw it...just doing some final checks
<nik90> doflaherty: oh I forgot something
<nik90> doflaherty: mind updating the debian/changelog with the bug title and also your name :)
<nik90> doflaherty: just "nano debian/changelog" would do
<SturmFlut> popey, mzanetti: I made some major changes to the Ubuntu Store RSS feed, don't be surprised if your feed reader suddenly shows 510 "new" unread entries. And the feed is compatible with Mozilla Thunderbird now.
<popey> nik90: that's delightful!
<popey> doflaherty: thank you!
<doflaherty> no problem!
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: have the link again?
<mzanetti> it didn't work in Thunderbird last time
<mzanetti> so I lost it
<nik90> doflaherty: I noticed an issue. I think your pot file conflict went bad..but no worries. Do you mind recreating the pot file as explained in README.translations and then committing again.
<nik90> doflaherty: it seems some strings were deleted which shouldn't be
<doflaherty> okay, you said you were you going to regen the pot file anyway, so I didn't look too closely, but I'll update it for you
<nik90> doflaherty: true, but I would rather not commit an updated pot file instead of removing the strings in the current one. that kinda scared me ;)
<doflaherty> fair enough
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: http://hogsmeade.lieberbiber.de/appstorediff.xml
<mihir> nik90: i have also observed that, datetime picker has stopped working on device, while creating new event
<nik90> mihir: crap yes I see that too
<nik90> mihir: not sure when it started
<mihir> nik90: can you see any console errors?
<nik90> I think it is got to do with the textfield focus issue
<nik90> let me check
<mihir> nik90: yup , i guess because it was based on highlighted
<nik90> mihir: it says NewEvent.qml 238 line: PickerPanel is not defined
<nik90> ReferenceError:  PickerPanel is not defined
<nik90> mihir: how the hell didn't autopilot pick up on this?
<mihir> nik90: we don't have AP , which create events on future dates
<nik90> mihir: why?
<nik90> mihir: I guess this is one regression which slipped through then.
<mihir> nik90: previously we didn't had helpers for datetime pickers..
<mihir> nik90: before that , we were using custom spinner , so again didn't had helper for that
<nik90> mihir: I need to run for dinner, but when I come back I will check with previous revisions of calendar app trunk to see where exactly it broke
<nik90> mihir: did it work for you in 225?
<mihir> nik90: sure , i guess, hope we haven't missed any imports for pickers
<mihir> nik90: yup it was working on that
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: awesome. works
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: You can even search for things using the filters in Thunderbird
<mzanetti> :)
<mihir> ahayzen__: ping
<balloons> nik90, mihir we can't test date pickers due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1328600
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328600 in Autopilot "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [High,In progress]
<mihir> balloons: i believe, that is only for large timestamp
<mihir> is that correct?
<mihir> balloons: what if we test dates which are lesser than 2038 in years :-?
<mihir> balloons:  or have i understood incorrect..?
<mihir> nik90: i guess this should fix , https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/datePickerFix/+merge/234539
<nik90> mihir: think so, will test now
<mihir> nik90: hmmm :)
<mihir> nik90: i am thinking for spacing utilization in day/week view.
<mihir> how about combing all these information in header ? or it is against design guideline?
<nik90> How would you combine them in the header? I don't think it will fit
<mihir> nik90: did you check android calendar ?
<nik90> checking now :p
<mihir> header submenus..?
<nik90> yup let's do that
<mihir> i feel that will save tons of sapce..
<nik90> mihir: ok so the page titles will be "Day - September 12" and so on...
<nik90> mihir: in the page itself, the header will show "Today, Friday \n September 12, 2014"
<nik90> just like the android calendar
<mihir> yup exactly ,
<nik90> mihir: sound good?
<mihir> and we can utilze whole space
<nik90> go for it
<nik90> mihir: common branch pls :)
<mihir> nik90: https://gm1.ggpht.com/DGJ78CH9wxFCWjnapEX7VJuW2wQF1W0NXmeH5Xba0oWuGJ4BtQXdeGAxR-BYb1wXxMUNR0nCxZMgSo_8gLyVbucLwFXhrE94c-MK2fZiJWKG8FvY1HfOovqDrqqxKJfplPC5rIsS_FlJBK7AYwR_19dDRqnyrl62BeHI5v9yu5jNkA-5axFYJ97kRfXYsHRcB_a0Bpq_5qsNY00tFu-HF8ckZSrOXq3Ex_JG59wcbFzGi6RQO6I2VutbFFVhFwNWsi26KR2YUQ640VtNsEfOeXFR3R-
<mihir> 3JOgCPzHQ2AqrUqxbdsfFrpGTeEdUb697aUCdFwb5rfTv7sTvZdV5FdZ7_W659xKt1UPnrMD1VtbRs1oVqbx44rpyZj53rSjUlU5JrU3NEfBpxvUG1w86yg51CghyqL0ysFYQG0wHAxlIudkVi3t9Bl8mSB0H3LNHXlEtOTLoAXJs3YhStvgBRNgmSVtnWs-8g7u-EHoiNesbD2Brfm5hF9vQ8XdgvFGNfgnl_Ht4BCj-E7qbesmkdzAFHtW97rmotauIkoIdAyGB5PPQY0_OhiJHQzQQqVujeaYt4EGAqdMA=w1347-h565-l75-ft
<nik90> mihir: this sound interesting to do
<mihir> nik90: sorry for long URL
<nik90> mihir: it doesn't work for me :P
<mihir> nik90: http://i.imgur.com/k9aWUR6.png
<nik90> mihir: yup
<mihir> nik90:  i am not sure , how can we customize our hedaer sub items,
<nik90> mihir: that's what I am there for ;D
<nik90> mihir: you need to use head.contents
<nik90> in which you use a column of two labels
<nik90> similar to head.actions
<mihir> okay , so in subitmes we create column and can achieve that right ?
<nik90> mihir: why not use a row design like android calendar?
<nik90> I am referring to "Day September 12
<mihir> yeah in one row, we'll have two columns right..
<mihir> on top only row, like , Septemeber 2014
<mihir> but when i click on sub menu , it should show which view it is..like Year   2014
<mihir> Month Septemeber
<mihir> Week 22-29
<nik90> I am not sure I follow, but start on it and we can fix the stuff as we go on
<nik90> mihir: btw your hotfix branch fixes the issue.
<mihir> okay let me start that...and lets see how feasible it is :)
<mihir> nik90: thanks for that
<nik90> balloons, popey: We must merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/datePickerFix/+merge/234539 and update calendar app in the store. It fixes a critical issue with datepicker not appearing
<mihir> nik90: it won't merge , untill APfix
<nik90> asap
<nik90> mihir: I think it is a random failure
<nik90> or known issue?
<mihir> nik90: may be random this time
<nik90> mihir: lets see. I top approved it. So jenkins should run again
<mcstr_> hi guys! anyone with experience on glade 3.16.1 here? i create a window with 3 radiocheckbuttons and all 3 are activated even if i uncheck actiavte in settings
<mcstr_> is that a glade problem?
<balloons> nik90, wow, whoops
<nik90> balloons: this is really really bad that AP didn't catch this. Please raise priority of bug 1328600 to critical
<ubot5> bug 1328600 in Autopilot "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1328600
<balloons> mihir, nik90 looks like the ap test failure was it timed out waiting for the app to appear
<balloons> I guess we should increase the timeout if you've seen it happen
<nik90> balloons: I have top approved it. Lets see if jenkins hits that issue again.
<nik90> if it does we will increase the timeout
 * mihir hopes Jenkis pass this time 
<balloons> we shouldn't be seeing random failures
<mihir> balloons: we should increase waitTime i believe
<balloons> mihir, in __init__.py there is a self.visible.wait_for(True). You could add an increase
<balloons> self.visible.wait_for(True,30)
<mihir> balloons: okay, i'll do that in a meanwhile.
<mihir> balloons: btw , i checked for UTC time in AP.
<mihir> balloons: it is taking locale instead of UTC..we do have function to get Locale
<balloons> mihir, I'm not sure what you mean.
<mihir> balloons: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1291225
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1291225 in Ubuntu Calendar App "autopilot tests fail when run in UTC+1 timezone" [High,Confirmed]
<balloons> mihir, right, I know the bug, heh. I'm confused but what you are asking. Were you able to solve it?
<renatu> popey, rpadovani : guys please can we release this fix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1357983
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1357983 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Continuos calculation doesn't work with irrational results" [Critical,In progress]
<renatu> I can not use the calculator on my phone
<mihir> balloons: nope , i wasn't able to..
<balloons> I guess it's approved so it just neeeds top approval?
<balloons> renatu, I'll have jenkins run it on the device and assuming it passes, we can push it
<mihir> balloons: but i checked that ,time is begin converted into Locales
<balloons> mihir, what is converting it/
<renatu> balloons, thanks
<mihir> balloons: sorry for confusing, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8329841/
<balloons> mihir, ohh yes I remember that kind of.. It was added in the other merges for the bug
<balloons> mihir, so you just need to look at what time the calendar is returning and then make sure the assert we have in the test matches it
<balloons> assuming the calendar is correct.. which it seems to be
<mihir> balloons: okay, i'll try
<nik90> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~mihirsoni/ubuntu-calendar-app/datePickerFix passed
 * balloons builds
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://blog.meizu.it/ubuntu-disponibile-meizu-mx4-partire-dicembre/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> buntu coming to mx4 :)
<nik90> zbenjamin: so mihir rearranged the file structure. I did some cmake fixes. But its still largely broken. I don't see the files in the app folder being installed at all.
<mihir> nik90: Ohhh, may because we stacked another directory..?
<popey> balloons: you running it locally or in jenkins?
<nik90> mihir: nah we did that in the clock app as well
<nik90> mihir: its because we changed the folder structure a lot which requires more indepth cmake fixes that I am not capable of
<mihir> nik90: ahhhh ,
<mihir> nik90: somboday had re-opend that picker bug, i just noticed that hehe
<nik90> no worries this is just a packaging issue that can be resolved easily
<nik90> just need a cmake expert
<mihir> nik90: okay
<balloons> popey, pushed.. jenkins built ofc
<mihir> thanks balloons :)
<balloons> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/156/changerequest/
<nik90> thnx
<nik90> mihir: quick question, how is a simple MR like https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-translations-with-arg/+merge/232903 failing in jenkins
<nik90> mihir: all it does is a pot file update with some translation strings
<nik90> we should try to get those low hanging fruits asap
<popey> balloons: thats calendar...
<popey> balloons: renato was talking about calculator.. (as was I) ☻
<mihir> nik90: i guess, that MR needs merge to trunk.
<nik90> ok. I will comment in that MR. If we don't get a response in a day or two, I will do it myself
<mihir> nik90: sounds great
<popey> Akiva-Thinkpad: interesting blog post
<Akiva-Thinkpad> popey, I wonder what BQ will be offering
<popey> ☻
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm trying to preorder this thing, and signing up for flyme, but the password system is giving me some stupid message
<Akiva-Thinkpad> At least combined two types of following characters:English letters, numbers or special characters
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what the heck does that mean?
<nik90> mihir: hey you working on the new header?
<mihir> nik90: yup
<mihir> any other suggestion ?
<nik90> mihir: ok ping me when you have something to show. I am looking forward to testing it :_)
<balloons> popey, ahh.. looks like real device run failed for that calendar mp
<mihir> nik90: sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh bloody, I hate passwords which dont accept graves...
<popey> balloons: wait, the one I just approved to the store?
<balloons> popey, no no.. calculator
<popey> heh
<balloons> lol, now I'm confused
<nik90> balloons: :P
<balloons> fginther, this doesn't look like a legit failure: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/531/console
<balloons> it's for https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1357983/+merge/232630
<fginther> balloons, nope, that's a phablet-network failure. Thankfully plars now has a fix for that
<nik90> balloons: I got the same for clock app as well btw
<fginther> balloons, I'll work on getting it rolled in here
<balloons> fginther, ack ty
<mihir> nik90: ping
<SturmFlut> popey: I see libpoppler-qt5-1:armhf, libpoppler46:armhf and qtdeclarative5-poppler1.0:armhf on my device. But libpoppler-qt5-dev is not installed in my schroot and I can't install it manually because of dependency errors. So no poppler support with the current SDK?
<popey> SturmFlut: you can't install it in the schroot?
 * popey tries this
<SturmFlut> popey: At least in my click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf schroot I can't, in the end the chain depends on libgles2-dev and I get "E: Package 'libgles2-dev' has no installation candidate"
<popey> hmm
<fginther> balloons, nik90, I've added the workaround for the phablet-network problem, please re-approve an MP?
 * SturmFlut was about to hack a cheap QML PDF viewer out of sheer frustration
<popey> SturmFlut: that seems broken. ☹
<popey> wonder if it's armhf specific
 * popey tries in amd64 schroot
<popey> SturmFlut: seems armhf specific - works fine on amd64
<popey> SturmFlut: install the armhf version? libpoppler-qt5-dev:armhf
<popey> (worked here)
<SturmFlut> popey: Jep, that did it. Thanks a lot.
<popey> np
<mihir> popey: there?
<mihir> popey: nik90 http://i.imgur.com/6UFuGHa.png
<mihir> again very rough design , does that make sesne ?
<popey> dunno, what am I looking at?
<popey> You have a very busy hour there! ☻
<mihir> popey: basically sombody suggested this , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1368388
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368388 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Poor use of screen space" [High,In progress]
<mihir> so nik90 and I are planning again some huge re-design :|
<nik90> why is that a :| and not a huge :D
<mihir> nik90: have you checked the screenshot?
<mihir> popey: bascically we agreed upon http://i.imgur.com/k9aWUR6.png
<nik90> mihir: its definitely possibel to do
<popey> _+1
<mihir> nik90: heheh :D
<mihir> nik90: this was very rough and fast how it may look , so just did that
<mihir> nik90: but i wonder how can we play with title of Tabs :-?
<nik90> mihir: as I said before set tabs title to "Day september 13" or whatever..and then when the page is loaded, set the page head.contents to a custom label which override the page title
 * mihir tries 
<mihir> nik90: is this correct, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8330330/
<mihir> nik90: nevermind got it
<SturmFlut> popey, mzanetti: I built a cheap (as always) PDF viewer based on Poppler, but now I'm stuck at the integration with the content hub. I want an "Open" button and followed http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Content.index/
<SturmFlut> void ContentTransfer::setTransfer(com::ubuntu::content::Transfer*) No valid transfer object passed: QObject(0x0)
<SturmFlut> bool ContentTransfer::start() Transfer can't be started
<SturmFlut> On desktop and mobile
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/tagger/trunk/view/head:/app/qml/main.qml#L92
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: and this is how you start it onButtonClick or whatever: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/tagger/trunk/view/head:/app/qml/main.qml#L164
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Thanks, but I can't spot the difference. I also just installed Tagger from the store and it no longer works on my phone (r239). Might be time to go to sleep :/
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: right... there's some issue with multimedia currently
<mzanetti> most apps that use the camera won't start currently :/
<mzanetti> on the devel-proposed image that is, devel is fine
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: How is the Content Hub supposed to work on the desktop anyway? Will it open dialogs or something?
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: also, you need to have the apparmor permissions set
<mzanetti> I think by now the dialog should work on the desktop too
<mzanetti> not entirely sure...
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: you need something like this in your apparmor profile too: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/tagger/trunk/view/head:/tagger.json
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-13
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I have both content_exchange and content_exchange_source in my apparmor profile. No luck.
<mzanetti> hmm... can you paste some code
<SturmFlut> https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-pdf-viewer
<SturmFlut> https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-pdf-viewer/blob/master/app/ubuntu-touch-pdf-viewer.qml and https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-pdf-viewer/blob/master/pdfviewer.apparmor
<SturmFlut> The other QML files are just those created by Qt Creator during project creation, I'll remove them later
<mzanetti> hmm... can't spot any difference either
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: it works for me on the device
<mzanetti> mostly
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: might well be that the content hub doesn't fully work on the desktop yet
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: what I did is this: schroot -u root -c source:click-ubuntu-sdk-14.10-armhf (same as clicking the chroot maintainance button in the sdk)
<mzanetti> apt-get install libpoppler-qt5-dev:armhf
<mzanetti> and then you can just run it on the phone with qtcreator
<mzanetti> and it'll pop up some contenthub stuff
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Yes, that's what I did, and it doesn't open any content hub stuff on the phone. I just see the error messages in Qt Creator.
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: Thanks for debugging it
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I think it is time for a clean install on the phone and a new chroot on the desktop. But thats something for tomorrow, now I definitely have to got to sleep.
<mzanetti> ok... o/
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: nighty night
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anyone here?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I want to merge my working branch with lp:~akiva/ubuntu-calendar-app/1357260-ubuntugrey-dayview-background < a pending branch, so I can what my changes would look like with this
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what command do I use?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> evermind
<Akiva-Thinkpad> n
<coderus_> hello
<coderus_> what is default passphrase in 237 emulator?
<ogra_> 0000
<ogra_> note that adb breaks after reboot (so better dont), this is currently being researched
<coderus_> ah oh, i thought it fixed since... ok, i'll wait then, can't reinstall emulator every time :D
<ogra_> you coudl use an older image ... like 220 or so
<ogra_> (the emulator has a --revision option)
<coderus_> cons vs pros?
<ogra_> older software, depends what you do with it ... if its for app development that should be fine
<coderus_> hm, okay. what is the revision number exactly then?
<ogra_> dunno, somehwere between 200 and 220 i would guess
<coderus_> x)
<ogra_> (try 220 ... if you get a root shell, all is fine)
<ogra_> (if not, try 200 :) )
<coderus_> hm ok thanks :)
<mihir> nik90_: ping
<nik90_> mihir: pong
<nik90_> ogra_: did you break my emulator :P?
<nik90_> mihir: u there?
<popey> nik90: sanity check, is my comment here right? https://code.launchpad.net/~fcole90/ubuntu-docviewer-app/new-icon/+merge/234550
<nik90> popey: yes
<nik90> popey: also in most of the other core apps we do @ICON@ where ICON is the variable defined in the cmake files
<nik90> zbenjamin: hey, I am not sure what happened, but as of today, I cannot run any app on the emulator (image #203 devel).
<nik90> zbenjamin: I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8334112/
<popey> true
<nik90> bzoltan1: ^^
<nik90> zbenjamin, bzoltan1: I can run it on the phone which is on image #239.
<popey> nik90: you about?
<ahayzen> popey, ping
<nik90> popey: I will be home in 10 mins
<popey> nik90: np, for when you get in.. trying to figure out http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1934/testReport/junit/sudoku_app.tests.settings.test_profiles/ProfilesTestCase/test_change_profile_must_update_selected_profile_with_mouse_/
<popey> ahayzen: PONG!
<ahayzen> popey, Regarding bug 1369050, I assume we would expect the full path ~/Music/Imported to be translated? Would you even translate the "yyyyMMddhhmmss"? ... Furthermore would you split the Music and Imported into two strings or one?
<popey> brb
<popey> ㋛
<ubot5> bug 1369050 in Ubuntu Music App "Please add a translator comment to "Filepath must start with ~/Music/"" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369050
<popey> yes, Music and Imported are two strings, no, yyyyMMddhhmmss is not translated
<popey> only people on the moon cannot understand that date format ㋛
<popey> However!
<ahayzen> popey, hmmm and /home ?
<popey> no, thats always /home
<ahayzen> popey, basically none of the content-hub stuff really takes translation into account .. much
<ahayzen> and phablet?
<popey> thats $USER, so not translated
<popey> its a variable, in the tablet world we may well have multi-users
<ahayzen> popey, yeah we try to figure out what it is from the input path...but fallback to phablet if all else fails
<popey> right
<popey> also, did we really agree on yyyyMMddhhmmss ?
<ahayzen> popey, ok so i'll add translations to Music and Imported
<popey> I thought we decided on YYYY/MM/DD/hhmmss...
<popey> ?
<ahayzen> popey, we did...
<popey> or is that _hard_?
<ahayzen> popey, different folders hmmm that could be useful
<popey> it could get very messy with one giant folder
<ahayzen> popey, define _hard_ ;)
<popey> hard for me, easy for you
<ahayzen> popey, hehe ... ok i'll look at revamping it a bit then ;)
<popey> \o/
<popey> ta
<ahayzen> popey, and then get back to multi file support \o/
<popey> unless you can think of a good reason not to do that
<popey> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, i prefer it
<popey> can you leave a comment on that DowNow bug to let them know you're working on multi-file support?
<popey> I'm sure they'll appreciate it
<ahayzen> yep...
 * ahayzen tries to find bug number
<ahayzen> got it bug 1368648 :)
<ubot5> bug 1368648 in DowNow "Send multiple files via content hub" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1368648
<popey> \o/
<popey> I'm really impressed by that app
<popey> must have put quite a bit of effort in
<ahayzen> popey, yeah they must have done it feels pretty complete when using it :) ... commented on the bug
<popey> ta
<ahayzen> popey, does it use UDM behind?
 * ahayzen wonders how it actually works
<ahayzen> ah it has some library bundled in the click?
<ahayzen> popey, would you leave this string as one translation string or cut it up? "Filepath must start with ~/Music/"
<ahayzen> popey, eg into "Filepath must start with" and "Music" ?
<popey> yes, the lib is bundled, which means it can die with lifecycle management. but you can now set the time your phone stays on, so less of an issue.
<popey> I would split it, but I am not a translation expert.
<ahayzen> popey, would be nice to have torrent support in UDM i suppose ;) hehe
<ahayzen> popey, ok :)
<popey> patches welcome! :D
 * ahayzen senses the need to read up more on c++
<ahayzen> oh my second lecture is on c++ ... i really better read up!
<popey> ‽ heh
<popey> -interrobang
<popey> nik90: \o/ https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/ubuntu-clock-app/new-add_world_city_test/+merge/231131 passes
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/checkbox-manual-tests/+merge/234164 also! :D
<nik90> popey: you are too happy :P
<popey> listening to bouncy music does this to me
<nik90> hehe
<popey> http://www.last.fm/user/popeydc ← see
<ahayzen> popey, so you have started the music now lol ... the number of times i've done the same just put headphones in and not hit play ;)
<popey> yes!
<nik90> popey: do you have the link to the failing suduko app MP, I have an idea why it fails
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/sudoku-app/upgrade-ubuntu-components-1.1/+merge/232987
<ahayzen> popey, i saw some other projects that have a checklist of things in their mp description...is this auto generated? .. or can it be?
<ahayzen> popey, oh god and how do i get around this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8334835/
<ahayzen> popey, oh it still build it...just i hadn't plugged my device in...'error: device not found' lol
<nik90> ahayzen: they are not autogenerated. Each reviewer and submitter needs to go through that checklist manually
<nik90> ahayzen: I created one for clock https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Clock
<nik90> although too lazy too impose it on others :)
<ahayzen> nik90, it would be cool if you could tell lp to automatically put it in the description field as your proposing to merge
<nik90> yeah
<ahayzen> nik90, then i would probably remember to update the .pot file ;)
<nik90> :)
<ahayzen> nik90, heh maybe i should raise a bug in launchpad itself as a wishlist item ;)
<popey> ahayzen: ignore the click reviewers tools output
<ahayzen> popey, would you split hhmmss up as well? this just looks a bit funny with random numbers /home/phablet/Music/Imported/2014/09/13/145457-3.mp3
<popey> well, don't ignore them... you know.
<popey> music has an exception
<ahayzen> popey, hehe and a lifecycle exception :)
<ahayzen> popey, and it nearly worked first time...it moved it to the right place...just doesn't seem to be matching in the db for some reason...
<popey> oof
<nik90> hmmm both the devel and devel-proposed emulators are broken...
 * nik90 sighs
<popey> ☹
<nik90> mihir: ping
<popey> what the fudge http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1996/console
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/dropping-letters/fix-1366586-dropping-letters/+merge/234559
<popey> that works _fine_ on my desktop
<popey> ooh The following packages have unmet dependencies: dropping-letters : Depends: qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 but it is not installable
<popey> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ahayzen> magic i restarted the device and it is working \o/
<popey> \o/
<nik90> popey: are you fixing the dropping letters hud dependency issue?
<popey> i dont understand what the problem is
<popey> qtdeclarative5-hud1.0 is in the repo
<nik90> true but we don't need anymore
<nik90> might as well remove it
<popey> true
<popey> k, will do
<nik90> I already did it
<popey> lolz
<nik90> will propose a merge
<popey> thanks ☻
<popey> You young whipper snappers are too fast for this old man ㋛
<nik90> lol
<nik90> you give us too much credit
<ahayzen> popey, the bug i was fixing suggested to add a translator comment, but i've now split the string in question up...so do you think i still need to add a comment?
<nik90> didnt ken write dropping-letters?
<popey> ahayzen: I would
<popey> nik90: no, aq did
<nik90> ah
<popey> I am going to talk about you guys at XDA-DevCon in Manchester in a couple of weeks.
<ahayzen> popey, and what happens if you have // TRANSLATORS: before a line that has two translation strings lol
<popey> ahayzen: one before each line
<ahayzen> popey, one before each line?
<popey> I think so, yes.
<ahayzen> i'll just see what happens lol..
<ahayzen> popey,blimey ubuntu is the first image on the banner \o/ http://xda-devcon.com/
<popey> yeah ☻
<popey> sponsors baby!
<ahayzen> popey, is it a presentation event or a stall/stand event?
<nik90> ahayzen: did you mhall119 in that picture
<ahayzen> ah "Sessions and Workshops"
<ahayzen> nik90, yep :) ...did u spot jono in one of the others?
<nik90> yup
<popey> we have 3 sessions i think.
<popey> dholbach is doing one
<ahayzen> awesome :)
<popey> i need to write mine
<nik90> popey:
<nik90> https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/dropping-letters/update-dependency/+merge/234573
<nik90> popey: cool, more exposure
<nik90> nice
<popey> ta
<nik90> popey: I think now all 3 dropping-letters MP should be good to merge.
<nik90> 3 removed from the sponsored list :)
<popey> \o/
<popey> add one, remove two
 * ahayzen adds https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/music-app/fix-1369050-content-hub-fix-translations/+merge/234572
 * popey approves
<popey> dammit man!
<popey> need to come up with a new unicode animal for next week. think I am going to change them weekly
<ahayzen> unicode animal?
<popey> see my launchpad name
<ahayzen> oh in your launchpad username
<nik90> ahayzen: check out popey's name on luaunchpad
<popey> it's a little bear
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> popey, a unicorn ?
<popey> oooh!
<ahayzen> popey, or are you saving that for release week ;)
<popey> hehe, release week will be ǝdoԀ uɐl∀
<nik90> lol
<popey> hi twstddev
<twstddev> popey: heya!
<ahayzen> ooo loads of mps on docviewer now \o/
<popey> twstddev: would you have some time to take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-geonames/+bug/1366283 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1045224 in Ubuntu Geonames "duplicate for #1366283 search string 'Pari' doesn't return 'Paris' " [Low,Confirmed]
<popey> ahayzen: yeah!
<popey> i love the new docviewer icon
<twstddev> popey: oh yeah. should be quick and simple
<ahayzen> its nice :)
<popey> sweet! thank you!
<twstddev> popey: But I have refactored code of the script, where should I make the change then? %)
<popey> twstddev: build atop that?
<popey> we land your first one, then the next, then deploy?
<twstddev> oke
<twstddev> I'll check it later today then
<popey> thanks twstddev
<mhall119> nik90: I like that you used my nick as a verb :)
<ahayzen> popey, haha the sponsoring page doesn't like your unicode animal ;)
<nik90> mhall119: lol
<popey> I think that's chrome
<popey> it looks fine in irc
<popey> well, a font thing
<popey> boom, down to 30
<ahayzen> popey, yeah it appears as "Alan Pope ʕ•͡ᴥ•ʔ" in FF lol
<popey> that looks fine here ☻
<popey> https://imgur.com/dKvQbNh
<ahayzen> hmm different here (in the IRC chat) https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3XynHVKfrvMbHRvYkZWQWFiNnM/edit?usp=sharing
 * ahayzen blames Ubuntu Mono font
 * popey wonders what font he's using
<popey> monospace it seems
<FrozenZia> QUESTION - So is it possible to use the Ubuntu SDK with 12.04 or not? I'm slightly confused. (and a n00b, just getting ready to install the SDK)
<rpadovani> popey, did you have time to show the calculator app without labels to a designer?
<popey> rpadovani: yes, but he was on vacation this week, so will ask on monday
<rpadovani> gotcha, thanks
<twstddev> popey: i've made MP
<popey> that was quick!
<twstddev> oh, that was a very easy bug %)
<popey> hehe
<popey> Thank you!
<popey> fancy deploying it on 146.185.188.87 :D ?
<twstddev> hah, sure %)
<popey> thanks.
<twstddev> i've removed xchat, so history has gone
<twstddev> mind sending my login details?
<popey> ssh twstddev@146.185.188.87
<popey> you should know the password, you would have set it?
<twstddev> popey: nope :P
<twstddev> I connect from vagrant
<twstddev> usually i destroy vagrant instances once I've done with development
<twstddev> and I used history from xchat :)
<popey> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> anybody working today?
<mihir_> nik90: you there? , sorry was away from my desk
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey I got a screenshot of something; tell me your opinion
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its for the all day events bug
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah i saw that , the one you reporeted right?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir_, yah but i'm working on a fix
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its a bit mucky at the moment. but the idea I think is sound
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/MCFgNUK.png
<mihir_> popey: you about ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/VFOjzyk.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I replaced the rectangle with a button, and the button now sits above only the relavent day its used on.
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: we are planning to re-design this whole view to utilize space betterly , http://i.imgur.com/SYKqQul.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah >_<
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: this may solve the problem , so first stake would be all events stake and then followed by normal events
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: again this is very initial stage..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think though if we utilized my two ideas though on this, to hide the header, and to have the all day event like that
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: we can try that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> try both
<Akiva-Thinkpad> see which one is better
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay I'll make a branch for that; should be almost done.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> a redesign would not be a bad idea though as this is somewhat a hack job.
<mihir_> nik90: popey , i spent couple of hours to re-design this day view  http://i.imgur.com/SYKqQul.png any comments  ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir_, how does it effect the week view though?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because they both share common elements
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: sorry i couldn't get your question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that is the day view
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what is the week view look like with your patch?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what does*
<mihir_> ahh, nice question haven't tried, but it could remove Month year on top label
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: and then MON 01 TUE 02 and then our timeline
<Akiva-Thinkpad> if you get a screenshot; I'd love to see it
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: it was in my to-do list but had some emergency so couldn't work today
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no problem
<Akiva-Thinkpad> If I can figure out how to get the header to hide, then I can submit a branch
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Does anyone know what handle I should be looking for? Like how in NewEvent, when you pan down, the header hides?
<nik90> mihir_: did you push?
<nik90> mihir_: I am not at home atm
<mihir_> nik90: nope i haven't pushed anything , was suppose to work but got some emergency so had to rush today
<mihir_> nik90: okay did you look at screenshot?
<nik90> Yeah I looked at the screenshot
<nik90> Looks good
<nik90> My phone is at 2% battery..so I might die out :p
<mihir_> nik90: i had quick question
<mihir_> nik90: i overrided the label , with head.content , now issue is
<mihir_> it is hiding the right toolbar...i did try giving anchors but it didn't work
<mihir_> if you notice in screenshot
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: you there?
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: nik90 popey weekview glimps , http://i.imgur.com/FrNd6aT.png
<mihir_> nik90: if i might go off to bed, if you know the ans of my question , could you just email me , i'll work more tomorrow
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how do you hide that top menu bar?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nevermind
<Akiva-Thinkpad> think its the flickable: property
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: you got weekview screenshot?
<mihir_> or you lost connection?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no connection issues
<Akiva-Thinkpad> could you resend?
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://i.imgur.com/FrNd6aT.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wow looks decent
<Akiva-Thinkpad> once I figure out how to get the flickable on that page
<Akiva-Thinkpad> to set it to the header property, then we can both compare
<Akiva-Thinkpad> btw; what do all day events loook like on yours?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that is basically what I have been tackling here
<mihir_> Akiva-Thinkpad: ahhh , i have removed that component as of now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir_, yah lol; I did that too
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i didn't realize at first that the blank bar actually had that purpose
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the code is a bit of a mess eh?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh geez this code is really a mess
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I try setting a flickable to one page, and the other page is sitting behind it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, ah great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, ping
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/5gHFdD7.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/ReqZl60.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, sure
<Akiva-Thinkpad> whatchya need to know?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-09-14
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bellcha83, ping
<bellcha83> Hey
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> pong
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<bellcha83> pong
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey so tell me a bit about your background with ubuntu
<Akiva-Thinkpad> My name is akiva btw; I live on the west coast of Canada, so my hours of operation sort of fit that schedule
<bellcha83> Ubuntu was my first distro to use about 5 years ago and have been using Linux off and on since then.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah very cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> are you using it right now?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and 5 years ago; pretty early adopter
<bellcha83> Bellcha here, live on the southern coast of US
<bellcha83> 14.04
<bellcha83> Yes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so you have a bit of experience with programming and the terminal, but nothing extensive I take it?
<bellcha83> Correct
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> well do you have an idea where you want to start, or do you want some suggestions?
<bellcha83> Mostly looking for suggestions.  What is most needed that a novice can help with and then move up from there.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bellcha83, Good question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the first thing to do, which is just practical, is to set up a launchpad account
<bellcha83> What language should I begin to learn, programs need, etc.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the fun ones. I always like starting with python
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because when you use it, it works well with your daily experience on ubuntu as well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what I used to do is actually use a collaborative editor to program with other users on.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its sort of like google docs in that way
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bellcha83, do you know what launchpad is?
<bellcha83> Yes heading there now to create an account
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay great; do that, and ping me when you are done
<bellcha83> Looks like I already had an account since I used Ubuntu One
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so launchpad is where you can host all your code
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so the next thing to do, is download bazaar explorer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> (this is the boring stuff btw - the first hurdle;)
<bellcha83> Ok
<bellcha83> From launchpad or in the repos?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the repos
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bellcha83, http://codebunk.com/b/6577480/ come over here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think we can start coding here :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> let me know if you can type
<bellcha83> Ok
<bellcha83> Installing bazaar
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bellcha83, codebunk, that link I showed you, will allow us to write code
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and run it live
<Akiva-Thinkpad> really easy to learn with
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bellcha83,  http://codebunk.com/b/6577480/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bellcha83, hello?
<bellcha83> I'm here
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bellcha83, go to that link
<bellcha83> Go to the URL in bazaar?
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  http://codebunk.com/b/6577480/
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  http://codebunk.com/b/6577480/
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  http://codebunk.com/b/6577480/
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  http://codebunk.com/b/6577480/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that link
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not in bazaar
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just in firefox
<Akiva-Thinkpad> are you able to get there?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, in here; I hate pm's
<Akiva-Thinkpad> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, so this is a good way to start
<Akiva-Thinkpad> we will pick a very easy bug
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and then fixing it is very straight forward
<vidTollens> good
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay one sec, i got to do some code bunk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I got a good bug in mind for you  though :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, alright, let him chew on that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, oh have you been able to run the application yet?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you should be able to run it by pressing the green arrow
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or by pressing left alt, (to bring up the hud), and then typing "Run"
<vidTollens> I'll try
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool
<vidTollens> well, I didn't see any bugs
<vidTollens> but this "Could not open desktop file for reading" message appears
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, did the app run?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> did a calender application pop up?
<vidTollens> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay sorry juggling again
<vidTollens> it's ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, you should have seen this http://i.imgur.com/RKIBaDZ.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, do you have teamviewer?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://download.teamviewer.com/download/teamviewer_linux.deb
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this makes desktop sharing easy
<vidTollens> let me download it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool ping me when you get done
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, btw, do you have shutter? That is a really easy way to share desktop images
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I use it all the time
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it can export directly to imgur making it really useful for programming
<vidTollens> yeah, I got it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool beans
 * Akiva-Thinkpad doesnt have it >_<
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> brb, stupid os bug
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 14.10 alpha :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> restarting computer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I have really annoying suspend and resume issues
<vidTollens> lel
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, sorry bout that
<vidTollens> don't worry
<vidTollens> did it restarted automatically?
<vidTollens> restart*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no, I had to force it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 14.10 and suspend does not like me
<vidTollens> lel
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay team viewer installing
<vidTollens> btw, I got teamviewer
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> should have it in a sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> trying to run it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah there it goes
<vidTollens> oh
<vidTollens> well, I hope this is not an issue
<vidTollens> but I have python 2.7
<Akiva-Thinkpad> shouldnt be
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you want to try team viewer?
<vidTollens> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay open it up
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ill let you try mine first
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, okay i'll let you connect to mine
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 648 859 682
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats my id
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 9120
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thats the pass
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so you tried that right?
<vidTollens> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and no dice?
<vidTollens> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you want to switch?
<vidTollens> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay whats your id?
<vidTollens> 805 162 192
<vidTollens> 7631
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, I think you need the latest sdk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yours is 5.2, mine is 5.3
<bzoltan1> nik90:  I am positive that the problem is caused by the click. Most likely the recent changes are not backward compatible. Please check with mvo.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> download synaptic package manager
<vidTollens> Akiva-Thinkpad yep, I got it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, oh great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> open it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and search for ... lets see
<vidTollens> let me upgrade it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do your updates
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and when you install, try installing the -dev version
<Akiva-Thinkpad> just gonna check my own
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, ah you know what; I think I goofed; you actually do need a ppa
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<vidTollens> I just was doing that
<vidTollens> hahaha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, :D
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you are my test subject; I will know how to help people better in the future
<vidTollens> great, so I'm contributing to the project now
<vidTollens> hahaha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha; its part of the hoops you have to jump through
<Akiva-Thinkpad> might as well start looking at the bugs
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1369024
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "New Event should show day name, (Sun, Mon, Tue, etc)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this iis a good one to start with
<Akiva-Thinkpad> first thing to do is assign yourself to this bug
<vidTollens> good, I'll take a look
<vidTollens> hope I can solve that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> don't worry; I'll walk you through it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'll give you hints of how to find the
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bug in question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, make sure you assign yourself to the bug
<Akiva-Thinkpad> click the yellow circle beside   Unassigned
<vidTollens> done
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Awesome
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'm gonna get some coffee (i'm at the doughnut shop atm) brb
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ping me when you updated the sdk to 5.3 etc
<vidTollens> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> got my mocha
<vidTollens> will you stay up all night?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, till i'm tired
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, you get 5.3 installed?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I know you said your internet is slow
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so
<Akiva-Thinkpad>  :P
<vidTollens> well
<vidTollens> I got 5.2.1
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah, I have 5.3
<vidTollens> damn
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and I am pretty sure this is what you need to get this up and running
<vidTollens> maybe
<vidTollens> because I tried again
<vidTollens> and now I got this -"Ubuntu.SyncMonitor" is not installed- error
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hmmmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sounds familiar
<vidTollens> ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, yah search for syncmonitor
<Akiva-Thinkpad> in synaptic
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i have a package for that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, you find it?
<vidTollens> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<vidTollens> oh yeah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<vidTollens> sync-monitor
<vidTollens> hahaha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/foplSgH.jpg
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, did you try running again?
<vidTollens> still downloading
<vidTollens> well, first I was looking for the package from your screenshot
<vidTollens> but couldn't find it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when you installed the ppa, did you update the repositories?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, try adding this ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily/ubuntu
<vidTollens> yep
<vidTollens> wait
<vidTollens> I think i'll restart
<vidTollens> I think I know the problem
<vidTollens> brb
<vidTollens> Akiva I don't remember if I told you my version, but it's 14.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you lied!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I asked you if it was 14.10!!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<Akiva-Thinkpad> must have been my imagination
<vidTollens> hahaha I can't remember neither
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> did you try and build after installing the sync monitor?
<mihir> any UI kit folks available ? got question
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, ah hey
<vidTollens> Akiva I just reinstalled sync-monitor, and reinstalled ubuntu-sdk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, ah cool beans
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, did you try running it?
<vidTollens> but when running the app, the software just closed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> any debug or error message?
<vidTollens> no
<vidTollens> suddenly it closes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh it opens briefly just to close?
<vidTollens> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> teamviewer?
<vidTollens> ok
<mihir> hey Akiva-Thinkpad :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, think I had some screenshots for you
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir
<Akiva-Thinkpad> errm
<vidTollens> 805 162 192
<vidTollens> 5642
<Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/5gHFdD7.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> <Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/ReqZl60.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: so we'll have buttons of all events
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, of all day events
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, actually what I was thinking, and I think you did this too
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is replace the headers with the september 2004 or whatever
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 2014 labels
<Akiva-Thinkpad> to have max vert space
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, vidTollens is segfaulting on trying to run applications in the sdk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I have no clue why or how that can be happening
<Akiva-Thinkpad> any ideas?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like I just tried making a untitled template app, and the sdk just segfaulted as soon as I pressed "Run"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, bad question; but did you restart your computer after your massive update?
<vidTollens> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> jeepers
<vidTollens> but, I think I know
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah?
<vidTollens> I guess
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: yup , so what we'll do is, will remove View Header, TimelineHeader and will try to incroporate with header , as we can get more space
<vidTollens> let me try something
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, exactly my thoughts
<mihir> vidTollens: do you have any error logs?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, it says core dumped, but I don't know where the segfault goes to
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, he has team viewer, if you want to give it a run
<mihir> ahhh, strage..
<mihir> vidTollens: can you try any other core apps, say weahter ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, we tried calendar app, and tried making a new app from a template
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and both just segfaulted on run
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: on utopic or trusty?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hes on 14.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, what is your sdk version? did you manage to get it to 5.3?
<mihir> Ahh may be the problem...not sure reagarding that though
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, he has the ppa installed though
<mihir> hmm strange..
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that is really frustrating though that you would need utopic to run it...
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: yup sometime it is
<mihir> http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<mihir> vidTollens: can you try to follow, http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, i'm assuming this : $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:phablet-team/tools
<mihir> can you try running app from terminal ?
<mihir> just sayt, calendar-app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> not sure if he has the app installed from the repos
<vidTollens> yeah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> he has a build though
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how do you run it from the build in the terminal?
<vidTollens> nope
<vidTollens> oh
<vidTollens> nope
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, run "webbrowser-app" from the term
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think everyone should have that installed
<vidTollens> got it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, got what?
<vidTollens> but it's just blank
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, oh?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, screenshot?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> maybe its your qml libraries
<Akiva-Thinkpad> how old is your 14.04 installation?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> did you do a fresh install, or is this upgraded from like 13.04?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> using wubi :P
<vidTollens> it's from 12.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh, like
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmmmmm
<vidTollens> wait, it just closed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, did you upgrade to 12.10, then to 13.04, etc?
<vidTollens> nope
<vidTollens> directly to 14.04
<vidTollens> I tried at first to install 14.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay then it should be fine...
<vidTollens> but I had some problems
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> o_O
<vidTollens> so started with 12.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> O_o
<vidTollens> then upgraded to 14.04
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very strange
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what kind of problems?
<vidTollens> wireless connection
<Akiva-Thinkpad> How much space do you have on your harddrive? 10 gigs at least?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that is super strange
<vidTollens> I did partition of 50G for ubuntu
<vidTollens> and 30 for /home
<vidTollens> but now I only have 1.4 left
<vidTollens> brb
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, this is not installed with wubi is it?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay
<vidTollens> no
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh wait
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah nvm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> my bad
<vidTollens> unetbootin
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ...O_o
<Akiva-Thinkpad> so unetbootin does not actually support installs
 * Akiva-Thinkpad was doing this recently
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its for running live environments.
<vidTollens> im back
<vidTollens> well, I did something stupid
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, ha?
<vidTollens> with ubuntu-sdk
<vidTollens> I think that could be the problem
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do tell
<vidTollens> well, I downloaded qt 5.3
<vidTollens> and,in ubuntu-sdk, in  the qt versions from the options menu
<vidTollens> I added the qmake for 5.3
<vidTollens> but didn't work
<vidTollens> and then I removed the other qmakes
<vidTollens> and I think that's the reason the app closes
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, well simple solution may be just to install 14.10 on a small patition. You won't need too much space
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, btw; This sort of thing happened to me too; quite a bit :P
<Akiva-Thinkpad> still does frankly
<vidTollens> oh great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ?
<vidTollens> well, not great
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ??
<vidTollens> but good to know I'm not the only one
<Akiva-Thinkpad> TRUST ME
<vidTollens> that's what I meant
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that is why I made that thread
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because this is the stuff people have to do
<vidTollens> but before dping that
<vidTollens> do you know the location for the other qmakes?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mmmm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mihir, do you?
<vidTollens> I wanna try using those qmakes with this sync-monitor I just installed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah no real clue
<Akiva-Thinkpad> in my experience, I have found that starting with fresh slates are usually quicker in the long run
<vidTollens> oh
<vidTollens> found it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<mihir> Akiva-Thinkpad: nope , i don't
<vidTollens> didn't work
<vidTollens> so, I think I'll go now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, np
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, Will you install 14.10?
<vidTollens> yeah
<vidTollens> I'll make the partition
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cool; ping me tomorrow,
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I can go to bread finally!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<vidTollens> yeah
<vidTollens> hahaha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hey good night my russian friend
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ;)
<vidTollens> oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> enjoy your tequila
<vidTollens> I hope that was sarcasm
<vidTollens> hahaha
<Akiva-Thinkpad> DA!
<vidTollens> do you think I'm russian?
<vidTollens> Akiva-Thinkpad thanks for your help and pattience
<Akiva-Thinkpad> vidTollens, no; your mexican
<vidTollens> oh cool
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or spanish descent
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or mayan descent
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I don't know :)
<vidTollens> haha could be
<vidTollens> so thanks again
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay see you in a bit
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no problem; i had a lot of fun tonight
<vidTollens> and thanks to mihir too
<vidTollens> ping you later
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<rigved> hi
<rigved> i have installed the ubuntu-sdk and created a sdk kit. But i'm not able to create an emulator. On the devices tab in the sdk GUI, then I click on the "+" button, nothing happens.
<rigved> can someone help?
<nik90> rigved: do you have the package "ubuntu-emulator" installed?
<rigved> let me check
<rigved> yes ubuntu-emulator package is installed. version: 0.3+14.10.20140709-0ubuntu1
<rigved> nik90: ^^
<nik90> rigved: may be try creating the emulator from the command line itself
<nik90> rigved: try "ubuntu-emulator create myEmulator --arch=1386 --channel=ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed"
<rigved> nik90: ok. trying that now
<rigved> that seems to be working. downloading the required files now
<rigved> nik90: thanks that worked. not sure why it was not working from the sdk GUI.
<mihir> nik90: ping
<nik90> mihir: pong
<mihir> nik90: how'z you ?
<nik90> mihir: good, enjoying the weekend
<nik90> how are things going on your end?
<mihir> nik90: nice, going good :)
<nik90> cool
<mihir> nik90: i asked you question , you got it or because of battery you might have lost it?
<nik90> mihir: battery died :P
<mihir> nik90: not sure, question was, now if i override the label, it is also hiding the tabs which are on right side if you noticed on screenshot
<nik90> mihir: do you have the screenshot link?
<nik90> mihir: is it https://i.imgur.com/FrNd6aT.png?
<mihir> nik90: yeah , you can take this as well as example , https://i.imgur.com/FrNd6aT.png?
<mihir> this is how weekview looks , any comments?
<nik90> look good
<nik90> could use a spacing between "Sun" and "7"
<nik90> but otherwise nice space saving
<mihir> nik90: so now , i have override the label from head.contents , but it also hided my Today,and sub tabs on right
<rigved> where are the packages (downloaded while creating a sdk kit) stored? are they cached and then reused if possible?
<nik90> mihir: could you perhaps try adding a anchor.rightMargin of some value?
<mihir> nik90: i did that
<nik90> mihir: I am not exactly sure. I can try it out on my end if you push the code
<nik90> rigved: the kits should be reused
<mihir_> nik90: sorry got dc
<mihir_> nik90: so if that is case, how can we achieve this , by adding custom Action in all pages?
<nik90> mihir_: I am not sure, can you push the code? I can test some ideas out on my end
<mihir_> nik90: let me start my machine
<nik90> ?
<rigved> nik90: great!
<rigved> nik90: any idea where they are cached?
<nik90> not sure sry
<rigved> ok np
<rigved> i noticed that many of the default apps (in the emulator) don't have a bottom edge -> back / exit button. instead they have an iOS style back button on the top left-hand corner
<rigved> is this a new design guideline?
<nik90> yes
<nik90> infact that's the recommended new design
<rigved> hmmm
<mihir> nik90: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/ViewRedisign
<mihir> let me know if you need any more info
<mihir> nik90: the changes are in DayView.qml
<nik90> mihir: ok
<nik90> mihir: will take a look
<mihir> nik90: okay, thanks :)
<mihir> nik90: just drop me an email if you can find work around, or else we can discuss another approach to it
<mihir> i'll be off for dinner now so will be back in couple of hours
<nik90> mihir: cool
<nik90> sure
<nik90> popey: https://imgur.com/a/KjBVw
<daker> nik90: +1 nice
<nik90> daker: :D Courtesy of Mihir and myself
<daker> nik90: when you swipe the date changes ?
<nik90> daker: yup
<nik90> daker: we will be applying the same optimization to week view. I am thinking of removing the year view since it is practically useless.
<daker> yes that would save a more space
<fcole90> Hi, I'm porting docviewer app to cmake. Under tests/autopilot/ubuntu_docviewer_app I have two folders: tests and files. The second folder contains many samples to test if the app is working. How should it be handled by cmake? :)
<popey> nik90: SUH_WEEET!
<popey> nik90: loving what you and mihir have done there.
<nik90> popey: :) tbh the idea and most of the execution credit goes to mihir
<nik90> popey: btw I may have spammed your inbox with bug triaging
<popey> \o/
<nik90> mihir: Hey, did you get my email?
<popey> mihir: nice work on the calendar re-design!
<nik90> popey: Btw need your approval on Bug 1369296 and Bug 1369295
<ubot5> bug 1369296 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Remove year view from calendar app" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369296
<ubot5> bug 1369295 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Disable landscape mode for RTM" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369295
<popey> there's a landscape mode?
<popey> you mean, desktop mode?
<nik90> popey: as in when you rotate the phone, the calendar app changes orientation
<mihir> nik90: checking :)
<popey> not here it doesnt
<mihir> ahhh , 28 unread emails :D
<nik90> popey: hmm you are right
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2014-09-14-192419.png my phone is on its side
<nik90> popey: I saw a bug about landscape mode..I guess the reported meant on the desktop
<mihir> popey: nik90 , why to remove year view?
<nik90> mihir: do you see any practical use for it?
<popey> I used year view last night!
<popey> "what day of the week was sam born?"
 * popey opens calendar, year view, spins back to 2006
<nik90> popey: hmm yes I suppose that's true
<mihir> nik90: it make sense for me
<mihir> nik90: i mean it is easy to scroll , if you planning for something say next year..
<popey> well.. one thing..
<nik90> mihir: it just looks really cramped imo on hte phone
<popey> have an easy way in month view to switch year
<popey> then you dont need year view
<mihir> nik90: i was planning if we redesign , we can get rid of those rounded curv in month view and can make it flat
<nik90> mihir: but that looks pretty though :)
<mihir> the curvs ?
<nik90> yes
<nik90> :P
<mihir> ahh , nik90 you sent email with subject?
<nik90> mihir: yes
<nik90> mihir: I sent it @ubuntu.com address
<popey> nik90: i would certainly change SUNMONTUEWEDTHUFRISAT in year view to S M T W T F S
<nik90> popey: ah yes that should be easy I think
<mihir> nik90: got it thanks...
<mihir> popey: you got screenshot last night i sent ?
<popey> nope...
<mihir> popey: this is day view , http://i.imgur.com/SYKqQul.png
<nik90> mihir: how about in the month view, we move the month and year to title and then leave the rest in the ubuntu shape. let's see how it looks
<mihir> popey: this is , http://i.imgur.com/FrNd6aT.png week view
<nik90> mihir: updated screenshot -> https://imgur.com/a/KjBVw
<mihir> nik90: bingo , what was the catch  to get this toolar back ?
<nik90> mihir: its all explained in the email :)
<mihir> nik90: popey is that okay, as i am combining Day and Date together..
<nik90> mihir: it looks good
<mihir> okay :)
<nik90> mihir: it is a waste of space to put them in different rows
<popey> I dont like the day / date combined
<mihir> :D
<nik90> popey: we will be adding a spacing between the the day and date
<popey> hmmm
<nik90> popey: otherwise it seems like a loss of vertical space, dont you think?
<mihir> popey: nik90 regarding year view , lets try to move days into single character
<mihir> nik90: we still have to make that Cmake work by early in this week
<nik90> mihir: why?
<mihir> nik90: the restrcuture of code branch is still left
<nik90> mihir: we might end up merging the viewRedesign branch first before the restructure
<mihir> nik90: ahh  true, but i feel there might be AP changes as well
<mihir> nik90: not sure though.
<nik90> mihir: well all the elements that you removed were not used in AP.
<nik90> mihir: Only the toolbar buttons which we now transitioned to header actions will require minor ap changes
<nik90> mihir: anyways we will see how it goes
<mihir> nik90: so , in all pages we should manually overrid them ?
<nik90> mihir: in the all the view pages, yes
<mihir> i see you have written code in WeekView & DayView as well , so it doesn't take directly from Calendar.qml
<nik90> I copied it from calendar.qml
<mihir> i tried and that work for me , but i thought..that might be the wrong way hehehe so was confused
<nik90> btw that's how it is done in all the other core apps :)
<mihir> heheheh , got it :)
<mihir> i tried that from this http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.Header/
<nik90> however we should try moving the common actions to a separate file so that we dont duplicate the code like I just did
<mihir> sorry this, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.PageHeadConfiguration/
<nik90> it didn't work for me though, so I will check with t1mp tomorrow
<nik90> mihir: in the branch, I started with the week view and pushed it. You will have to finish it.
<mihir> nik90: yup i saw that working on that, i roughly worked on that..just need to test and cleaning the code
<nik90> mihir: ok. push your code again once you finish the week view.
<nik90> mihir: meanwhile I will work on the month view.
<mihir> nik90: sure :)
<mihir> nik90: currently , i am leaving as it is the header list, like DAY, MONTH,YEAR view as it is
<nik90> mihir: sure, I think it looks fine like that
<mihir> nik90: i pushed the code ,  i also did some intial of month view
<nik90> mihir: cool
<nik90> mihir: btw we will have to remove the ubuntushape :/
<mihir> nik90:  http://i.imgur.com/Z2QkFfI.png
<nik90> mihir: since otherwise the dark background which contains the day names will leak outside the ubuntu shape
<mihir> yup i told you , it doesn't look good , the weekview strip
<mihir> nik90: the weekview http://i.imgur.com/Qe49fmD.png
<nik90> mihir: can you add a space between the day and date similar to in android calendar
<popey> can we have s/MON/Mon/ and TUE->Tue etc?
<nik90> mihir: also what popey said
<popey> the shouty caps are one thing that puts me off.
<popey> (as well as the space)
<popey> Thanks for doing this mihir, these are great improvements!
<mihir> nik90: popey , http://i.imgur.com/1oBvR9i.png :)
<mihir> popey: thank you :)
<nik90> +
<mihir> thanks a lot nik90 for your help , as and when I reqired...:)
<nik90> mihir: commit and push
<nik90> mihir: no problemo :)
<mihir> nik90: done :)
<nik90> mihir: these usability tweaks improve my experience while using calendar app
<nik90> mihir: one little tweak needed for week view
<nik90> mihir: the font color are too light..very little contrast between text and background
<nik90> mihir: would it be possible to change the color of all days to "coolGrey" and change the current day to Orange like we do in the month view.
<mihir> nik90: you mean all colors, or TODAY color ?
<nik90> both
<nik90> so all days will be CoolGrey, while Today will be Orange
<nik90> in the month view the current day is highlighted in orange
 * nik90 hates all the freenode issues this weekend
<popey> mihir: much better
<mihir> nik90: done with changing color, it should look okay now.
<nik90> ok
<mihir> nik90:  what say to have textbox popup , say go to date and we can remove Yearview
<nik90> much better
<nik90> mihir: Yeah I was thinking about that as well
<nik90> mihir: but let's do that in a separate branch
<mihir> nik90: yup not this,
<nik90> I am going to have dinner. brb in 20 mins
<mihir> nik90: i will be off to bed in few mins , as have office tomorrow
<mihir> it's almost 1 here
<nik90> mihir: ok, I will talk to you tomorrow evening then.
<nik90> Gnite :)
<nik90> nice work!
<mihir> nik90: sure , thanks :) have great week ahead :)
<nik90> u2
<mihir> nik90: i have tried to replace UbuntuShape to Flickble..it is just a try..it looks okay to me
<daker> popey: ping
<ahoneybun> hello all
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hi all
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: hi :-)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, hey nek, hows it going?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: good, check out https://imgur.com/a/KjBVw
<Akiva-Thinkpad> internet!!!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: why do you keep doigng !ping ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, to check my connection; sorry for the spam
<Akiva-Thinkpad> too lazy to pm
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wow
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: no worries
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that looks perfect
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90,  did you set the flickable: on the header there?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I triaged many of your calendar app bugs and added solutions to it.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: no I didn't. We don't want the header to hide.
<nik90> since we show important information like the day, date etc which shouldn't be hidden
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, hmmm maybe there is a way around this...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> but as it stands, its a great improvement
<Akiva-Thinkpad> did you get the all day events working?
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: also we are using a PathView{} and not a flickable which makes it hacky to hide the header. We will come back to it post-rtm.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: what all days events?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I had to fiddle around with the code a bit; I wouldnt mind branching that, and applying the code I worked on it.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, oh Mihir broke the functionality unbewittingly when he worked on this
<Akiva-Thinkpad> try creating an all day event, and see if it shows up on your branch there.
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: It does how up
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, where?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> on the left image
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wait
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> you still have that bar up there
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I replaced that
<nik90> it shows up as "2 Ev."
<nik90> yup
<Akiva-Thinkpad> that bar is inefficient imo, because it wastes space when you don't have all day events
<Akiva-Thinkpad> i'll show you what I did
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: I read your bug report about it
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1368995
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368995 in Ubuntu Calendar App "All Day Events Bar taking up too much vertical space, even when no event is scheduled." [Medium,Triaged]
<nik90> where I added the solution to it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> does your solution however work on the week view?
<nik90> yup
<Akiva-Thinkpad> the week view didn't distinguish the day on which all day events work
<Akiva-Thinkpad> were
<Akiva-Thinkpad> *
 * Akiva-Thinkpad is skeptical
<Akiva-Thinkpad> respectfully
<nik90> alrite do you have a test branch I can test :-) ?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah
<Akiva-Thinkpad> see that won't work with week view though
<nik90> Do you have an android phone/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because week view uses one large column for 7 days
<nik90> It will be easier to show you since google calendar uses it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ah sorry I don't
<nik90> it basically shows the all day events on the top even in the week view
<Akiva-Thinkpad> still let me show you my patch
<nik90> yeah definitely, go ahead
<nik90> I will test it on the phone on my end
<Akiva-Thinkpad> wat? :-1: error: [CMakeFiles/com.ubuntu.calendar_calendar.desktop] Error 127
<Akiva-Thinkpad> damn update broke :P
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: utopic or trusty?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> trusty
<Akiva-Thinkpad> upgraded yesterday
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: running latest version of qtcreator sdk tools?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sorry
<Akiva-Thinkpad> utopic
<Akiva-Thinkpad> what am I saying
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'm on utopic!\
<nik90> ok
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah everything is ppa'd
<nik90> did you merge trunk?
<nik90> I am pretty sure we fixed issues like this
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hold on i'm checking the updater again
<Akiva-Thinkpad> nik90, <Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/5gHFdD7.png
<Akiva-Thinkpad> <Akiva-Thinkpad> <Akiva-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/ReqZl60.png
<nik90> I like it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah; if you uploaded the branch of your patch, I'd love to take a look at it.
<nik90> its already on launchpad, let me grab the link for you
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and combine the two
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<nik90> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/ViewRedisign
<Akiva-Thinkpad> great, because your header is exactly the thing I wanted to do
<nik90> I am glad you like it
<nik90> mihir did a good part of it
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep
<Akiva-Thinkpad> bah bloody build error...
 * Akiva-Thinkpad goes and branches the sdk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you know which lp I want for that?
<nik90> If you are utopic, you should have got all of it.
<nik90> what build error are you getting?
 * Akiva-Thinkpad looks at my email 
<Akiva-Thinkpad> HOLY! youve been busy :P
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: try https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools-development
<Akiva-Thinkpad> thanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> doing that
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: It brings the latest sdk tools stuff. Although note it is a devel PPA :)
<nik90> Akiva-Thinkpad: and yes, I have been busy triaging bugs
<ahoneybun> I'm getting this erro module "Ubuntu.Components" version 1.1 is not installed
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :P
<ahoneybun> *error
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, 14.04?
<ahoneybun> yea but it asked me for what kit I wanted when I launched the SDK first and I made a chroot with 14.10
<ahoneybun> but I picked to make it for "Desktop:
<ahoneybun> any ideas>
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> found it
<ahoneybun> some packages we not installed for some reason
<ahoneybun> I think it will fix it anyway
<ahoneybun> that was the problem
<ahoneybun> how do I use the API's?
<ahoneybun> like do I use them like "import Ubuntu.Component.ListItems?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh ubuntu sdk libs dev is giving me a broken package error...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah sorry didn't know you posted a followup
<Akiva-Thinkpad> make sure you ping my name so I get a notifcation that you responded.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, I am not expert with the kits, but I have just been ignoring that wizard
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun,  import Ubuntu.Component.ListItems 1.0
<Akiva-Thinkpad> import Ubuntu.Component 1.1
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and I think its Components*
<ahoneybun> ok thanks I saw that on the wiki but not sure on the -v
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, http://askubuntu.com/questions/518912/should-we-be-upgrading-away-from-ubuntu-components-0-1
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, by the way, open the hud, and type "Showcase"
<ahoneybun> comics?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: comics?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> comics?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> in the sdk, open the hud
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it should give you an option, "Showcase Gallery"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> this is an application that showcases what kind of ui designs you can have
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> that is useful
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, do you know what the hud is?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, yep :)
<ahoneybun> sorry brainfart Akiva-Thinkpad alt key
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yep!
<ahoneybun> btw Akiva-Thinkpad seems I am missing the Ubuntu.Component.ListIdems mod
<Akiva-Thinkpad> don't worry; I just read the other day a review of ubuntu by the former host of the "Linux Action Show" who thought the Hud was referring to the dash.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, yah that should be a qml package
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, are you on 14.10
<Akiva-Thinkpad> or 14.04?
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: is there a meta package to install all the API's there are? 14.04 btw
<ahoneybun> I'm thinking of making a Notes apps
<ahoneybun> *app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, oh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> one sec
<ahoneybun> k
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, https://launchpad.net/notes-app
<Akiva-Thinkpad> like that?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> its a core app
<ahoneybun> darn
<Akiva-Thinkpad> it uses evernote as a backend
<Akiva-Thinkpad> have you heard of it?
<ahoneybun> better then I could do lol
<ahoneybun> yea
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, dpm would probably love it if you hepled him work on that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I think there is still a lot of work that needs to be done, since he took such a long vacation :P
<ahoneybun> I've very new to the SDK
<ahoneybun> I started after watching mhall119 at FossetCon
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, ah so you are having growing pains :) One of my goals is to help get people through the initial trials
<Akiva-Thinkpad> mhall119 is a boss.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> love that guy; does great videos
<ahoneybun> I am a ubuntu member btw
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, oh no kidding; you got membership?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> congratulations!
<ahoneybun> yea have been lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> when did you get that?
<ahoneybun> um 6 months ago I think Akiva-Thinkpad it was with Kubuntu though
<Akiva-Thinkpad> very nice; thanks for contributing
<Akiva-Thinkpad> do you have an ubuntu email now :)?
<ahoneybun> yea I just found I have a ubuntu.com and a kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh neat
<Akiva-Thinkpad> library closing in 10 minutes >:/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay lets try to fix this
<Akiva-Thinkpad> okay you need the updated package...
<Akiva-Thinkpad> sec
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: I'm grabing the note-apps code btw
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<Akiva-Thinkpad> try that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> see if that works
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ahoneybun, oh great
<ahoneybun> but that is how I got the SDK I think
<Akiva-Thinkpad> oh hmmm?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> open synaptic
<ahoneybun> running it anyway
<Akiva-Thinkpad> search for qtquick or qml, and download any - dev libraries
<ahoneybun> nothing with the sdk ppa
 * ahoneybun is loving his new stickers from fossetcon
<ahoneybun> installing synaptic Akiva-Thinkpad
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :)
<ahoneybun> Akiva-Thinkpad: I have a live usb on my dads pc with ubuntu and left a paper proving the printer works as print and scan
<ahoneybun> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> heh
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah my dad I told him he is not allowed to complain about computers in front of me anymore
<ahoneybun> lol XD anyway got to eat I'll be back
<Akiva-Thinkpad> because he insists on using windows
<Akiva-Thinkpad> yah same
<Akiva-Thinkpad> hope you stick around
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-07
<ybon> Seems oSoMon is not around those days; anyone else appears to know how to run the webbrowser with `--inspector` option?
<ybon> there*
<ybon> these* rhâââ
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Buy a Book Day! 😃
<rpadovani> Hey all, I'm trying to reproudce a *mp3 file in an Audio QML components, but I have this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12306434/
<rpadovani> Any idea on which policy am I missing?
<rpadovani> I added audio
<popey> rpadovani: do you have network?
<popey> *networking
<rpadovani> popey, I added it but doesn't work - also because is supposed to be there?
<popey> strange
<ogra_> bug 1404188 ?
<ubot5> bug 1404188 in Canonical System Image "QNetworkSession::isOpen() always returns false" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1404188
<nik90> rpadovani: Try someother audio formats just to be sure that apparmor is not the one faulty here. We use Audio QML component with the "audio" policy and it works great (even with mp3).
<rpadovani> nik90, ogra_ popey changing the format doesn't work, but now I've this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12306530/
<ogra_> rpadovani, well, the bug report makes it look like it should be unrelated
<ogra_> i mean to your audio issue
<karni> Hi folks, do we also have a qmake scope template? (not in the SDK, but someone may have whipped one up already)
<karni> Seeing weird compile output when I try to build a scope in click chroot (as opposed to no errors on host machine build), any thoughts? http://paste.ubuntu.com/12307189/
<karni> Perhaps someone from the SDK team could help?
<karni> when I try to install libunity-scopes-dev in 15.04 click chroot, I get this (and not sure how I can fix)
<karni>  libunity-scopes-dev : Depends: libunity-scopes3 (= 0.6.16+15.04.20150410.3-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<karni> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<karni> tried apt-get -f install, etc
<didrocks> zbenjamin: you rock! :)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: why :)
<didrocks> zbenjamin: just got your qtcreator ubuntu plugin fixes in wily ;)
<zbenjamin> didrocks: ah ;)
<zbenjamin> karni: did you add the :armhf postfix?
<zbenjamin> karni: libunity-scopes-dev:armhf
<karni> zbenjamin: not in this instance, will try
<karni> zbenjamin: already installed. I tried buidling a qmake subproject manually, it went through. so it's probably project setup issue. thanks for replying though!
<zbenjamin> karni: yw, you are building a scope with qmake?
<karni> zbenjamin: yes, because the app and the push helper are already set up with qmake.
<karni> so it's most convenient for the scope to be so as well (subdirs template)
<zbenjamin> karni: +1, we will provide a qmake scope template too... when i get to it ....
<karni> zbenjamin: :)
<Inglebard> Hi everybody, Can some explain to me how open link to web browser from cordova inappbrowser plugin ?
<Inglebard> or from c++ qt ?
<karni> Inglebard: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtqml-qt.html#openUrlExternally-method
<karni> Inglebard: for the former, dunno, sorry
<Inglebard> karni : thanks but the link is for qml not for c++, right ?
<karni> Inglebard: Qt.openUrlExternally(QString url)
<karni> Inglebard: let me double check, pretty sure that'd work
<rpadovani> mzanetti, ogra_ popey nik90 it fails with all kind of files, but I found an interesting thing: there is this line in my application logs, but there isn't anything in mediascanner log
<rpadovani> Caught runtime exception from mediascanner:  unable to open database file
<karni> Inglebard: FTR that'd be QUrl, not QString. you could try this: http://doc.qt.io/qt-4.8/qdesktopservices.html#openUrl
<karni> Inglebard: TBH I think I haven't tried that yet.
<Inglebard> karni : I have already tried to use openUrl but nothing happens. Do you already succed ?
<karni> Inglebard: I never tried it.
<Inglebard> karni : I'm sad to not succed something that seems simple :'-(
<karni> Inglebard: you could emit signal from C++, and use Qt.openUrlExternally from QML, if that's of any help. not ideal, but simple solution.
<Inglebard> karni : Do you have an example ? (I'm pretty noob in c++/qml)
<karni> Inglebard: not at hand, sorry (can't help right now :<)
<Inglebard> karni : Ok, not problem, I will do some tests tonight.
<karni> Inglebard: if you pm me your e-mail, I'll ask a friend to mention that in his series of tutorials, I think it's something that should be very simple, like you said
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-08
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tuesday, and happy Physical Therapy Day! 😃
<NymeriaFr> Hello guys, I need help with my ubuntu-sdk
<NymeriaFr> In my qtCreator, I go in tools -> option -> ubuntu -> click tab
<NymeriaFr> when I click on "maintain" I have "Unable to find a shell" error
<NymeriaFr> when I open a regular console and type "adb shell" i can connect to my smartphone (Aquaris E4.5)
<NymeriaFr> Any idea how to solve the problem ?
<popey> zbenjamin: ^
<zbenjamin> NymeriaFr: in tools -> options -> environment -> general , what terminal is set there and do you have that terminal installed?
<zbenjamin> NymeriaFr: also what ubuntu version are you on and if you are not on Wily do you have the ubuntu sdk ppa enabled?
<NymeriaFr> I have ubuntu 15.05 ppa
<NymeriaFr> zbenjamin, Okay I've check no one of those terminal are in /usr/bin
<NymeriaFr> my regular terminal is terminator
<NymeriaFr> shall I user "terminator -x" ?
<NymeriaFr> zbenjamin, Thank you for your help, it work with xterm
<NymeriaFr> thanks a million
<zbenjamin> NymeriaFr: yw
<NymeriaFr> do you know how I can copy/past throught xterm ?
<zbenjamin> popey: whats the bzr project for the contacts app?
<popey> zbenjamin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app
<zbenjamin> popey: thanks!
<popey> np
<dholbach> hey jdstrand, do you think you (or somebody else on the security team) can take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/click-reviewers-tools/new-account-hook/+merge/268445?
<t1mp> for the new header component, what's a good name for the property to show/hide it?
<t1mp> "visible" is obviously already taken.
<t1mp> I'm thinking "revealed" or "exposed"
<t1mp> or "opened"
<zbenjamin> popey: what is the reason that the dialer app is always compiled in Debug mode?
<popey> zbenjamin: no idea, not my app
<zbenjamin> popey: debian/rules contains "dh_auto_configure -- -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug"
<zbenjamin> popey: if i read it right, that would mean we have a debug build dialer on the phones?
<zbenjamin> popey: would mean no optimizations at all
<popey> zbenjamin: that seems sub-optimal
<zbenjamin> popey: yeah its a slow app already, so maybe we should check why that is
<popey> t1mp: is "Ubuntu.Unity.Action" deprecated?
<t1mp> popey: yes
<t1mp> popey: you can simply use Ubuntu.Components.Action now
<popey> hm, okay t1mp thanks :)
<mzanetti> popey, ping :)
<popey> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> popey, as a follow up on that notes mail thread on ubuntu-phone, I think it would be a good idea to change the description of the app from "Ubuntu Notes app, powered by Evernote" to "Ubuntu Notes app" and then hint the optional possibility to sync with Evernote
<popey> I agree
<popey> I have just fixed the old notes app here
<popey> to get them out of their hole of not being able to read their notes
<mzanetti> fair enough...
<popey> but I agree
<mzanetti> maybe a migration to the notes app would be nice
<mzanetti> (should be able to do via contenthub, just export a list of texts
<mzanetti> and import in the new one should work already (maybe needs a little tweaking)
<popey> nice
<mzanetti> popey, also, how's the release going?
<popey> bfiller: https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1492551 created a simple merge for notes app
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1492551 in notes-app "Notes no longer starts after system update" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> mzanetti: I was waiting on a merge landing last I recall...
 * popey checks
<mzanetti> uh... /me checks too
<popey> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-writeback-issue/+merge/263848
<mzanetti> popey, indeed, that branch is to be landed still
<mzanetti> popey, however, I think it's ready, just lacks someone that approves. should I break the rules and do it myself?
<mzanetti> riccardo is out still
<mzanetti> he was ok with it and just had questions which I answered
<mzanetti> actually... let me fix one thing still
<popey> poke him with a stick
<bfiller> popey: approved
<popey> thanks bfiller
<bfiller> popey: thank you
<popey> bfiller: I'll do a shakedown QA of it, and update the store, okay?
<bfiller> popey: sounds good
<popey> not a default app anymore so no need to go for full QA?
<popey> mzanetti: fyi reminders has 17K users, Notes has 4K
<popey> (obv by virtue of being pre-installed)
<balloons> any core app developer around who wants to try something for me? It requires but a minute of your time
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-09
<dholbach> good morning
<zbenjamin> popey: who would know about the dialer app?
<zbenjamin> popey: i try to get it to work with the applauncherd... so far no luck i only get the header and a ActivityIndicator
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Wonderful Weirdos Day! 😝
<popey> zbenjamin: bfiller
<zbenjamin> popey: thanks
<NymeriaFr> Hello guys
<NymeriaFr> I have to deal with traduction in my application
<NymeriaFr> Have you some tutorial, because I have some trouble to translate my application
<NymeriaFr> The .po files should have a special name ?
<DanChapman> NymeriaFr: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/internationalizing-your-app/ should get you going
<johangm90> hi guys
<johangm90> i need help for keep alive an app in the background on ubuntu touch
<pmcgowan> popey, any update for me?
<popey> pmcgowan: yeah, had a chat to DanChapman, we should have something to demo soon.
<popey> pmcgowan: will probably host a prototype notification server as a demo, and then look to move to hosting internally once proven
<mcphail> Is there some way we can configure our own servers to send notifications?
<popey> for what app?
<mcphail> dekko
<popey> potentially
<mcphail> interesante...
<pmcgowan> popey, I expected it to be part of the polling plugins
<pmcgowan> I thought we didnt like hosting proxies for notifications
<popey> pmcgowan: is anyone assigned to work on ms2? we had another dupe of bug 1372000 reported. Be nice to get that fixed as it makes music app look way better when all the artwork actually loads, makes for good demo videos :)
<ubot5> bug 1372000 in mediascanner2 "Album art from images in the same folder not exposed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372000
<popey> (also user experience) :)
<pmcgowan> popey, seems that one got lost, alecu ^^
<NymeriaFr> Hello guys
<NymeriaFr> have you some tutorials for set translation in an application ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-10
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Thursday, and happy Swap Ideas Day! 😃
<popey> bfiller: do you have that branch from renatu which enables multiple calendars which we discussed at the sprint? (I don't think I've seen it)
<aquarius> beuno, ping: how does one handle things if two people want to work collaboratively on an app? The publish process requires signing in with a U1 account, which only belongs to one person. Is it possible to allow two separate people to both publish a given app?
<beuno> aquarius, not yet, but its in the works
<ogra_> well, you could use a team account :)
<beuno> aquarius, today, people share credentials
<beuno> for an account
<beuno> aquarius, also, hi!
<aquarius> beuno, so, the best thing to do is to create a new U1 account for the "team", and use that?
<aquarius> also, hi back :-)
<ogra_> wouldnt the correct answer be lo ?
<beuno> aquarius, for now, yes
<aquarius> beuno, ok, cool. Finger in the air guess, how long will it be before it's available? Are we talking about "months from now, when we get to it" or "Tuesday"?
<ogra_> how about "a Tuesday" ?
<beuno> +1 to a tuesday
 * aquarius laughs
<beuno> aquarius, hopefully before the end of the year
<beuno> how's that?
<aquarius> I'm asking in case I should hold off doing this until it's ready
<ogra_> on a tuesday
<aquarius> but the answer is "no" :)
<aquarius> cheers, pal; that helps
<beuno> aquarius, yeah, probably no. OTOH, you'll be able to move ownership around
<beuno> so it should be an easy transition path into something proper
<aquarius> when you build this, you'll want to make it possible to transfer app ownership
<aquarius> aha!
<aquarius> great minds, etc :)
<beuno> :)
<jdstrand> dpm: hi! would you mind taking a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1462489 comment #38?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1462489 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<jdstrand> dpm: it might be worth noting that it is available in OTA5
<jdstrand> dpm: obviously feel free to pass that along to someone :)
<dpm> jdstrand, ok
<dpm> davidcalle, do you think you could update the document with this info? https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1462489/comments/38
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1462489 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<davidcalle> dpm, jdstrand, sure, done
<dpm> thanks davidcalle!
<davidcalle> np :)
<jdstrand> davidcalle: thanks! there was one other thing I mentioned in irc that wasn't in that comment. It might be useful to mention that it is first available in 15.04 OTA5
<davidcalle> jdstrand, right, added to the Usage section
<jdstrand> davidcalle: thanks!
<popey> mzanetti: i had problems with hangouts earlier. it kept booting me out, dunno if you're having same issue
<mzanetti> popey, seems I do
<DS-McGuire> Does anybody know who the developer of Text Secure is on Ubuntu Touch?
<popey> DS-McGuire: ya
<popey> DS-McGuire: Jani Monoses
<DS-McGuire> popey, Is he on IRC?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~jani
<popey> janimo on irc
<DS-McGuire> Thanks popey :)
<popey> np
<mzanetti> popey, hey think you can review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/workaround-oxide-race/+merge/270745
<mzanetti> or maybe if rpadovani is around?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, there is a text conflict
<mzanetti> fixing already
<mzanetti> fixed
<popey> \o/
<mzanetti> erm... wait... something's gone wrong in the merge
<mzanetti> ah no... everything fine... I just lowered the debug level again and was wondering why I don't see the expected debug print any more :D
<rpadovani> mzanetti, then lgtm
<mzanetti> rpadovani, next one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-missing-checkbox/+merge/270750
<rpadovani> mzanetti, also if is oneline edit I do a deep review and say 'Need fixing' :=P
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/fix-missing-checkbox/+merge/270750/comments/681831
<mzanetti> rpadovani, ok... now I'm puzzled
<mzanetti> rpadovani, I thought it wouldn't work any more because I removed that file
<mzanetti> but you're right, it's still there
<mzanetti> rpadovani, fixed
<rpadovani> mzanetti, danke
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani, if you're still in the mood: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/improve-edit-focus/+merge/270755
<rpadovani> mzanetti, I knew it, you baited me with two small MR to drop the bomb later :P
<mzanetti> rpadovani, :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani, not intentionally... you don't have to review them right away
<rpadovani> mzanetti, oh, np, there is my boss screaming about a demo we have tomorrow and to fix the world right now, I think I have still some hours to be awake, why don' t spend time in a constructive manner for Ubuntu? :D
<mzanetti> rpadovani, oh... well in that case, probably better focus on the demo
<rpadovani> mzanetti, atm they' re trying to fix something about Unity3d, not much I can do there...
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-11
<brianMc> hello
<brianMc> ls
<NymeriaFr> Hello
<NymeriaFr> Somone already had a problem with translation ?
<kivi> hi all
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy No News is Good News Day! 😃
<jdstrand> mzanetti: hey, asking you cause you always seem to have the answer :) feel free to disregard/point me somewhere else if you don't know otoh (ie, don't waste time on this)
<jdstrand> mzanetti: I have two apps that don't handle screen rotation well (blabble and a chess program I am writing)
 * ogra_ notes down "zanetti always has the answer" ...
<jdstrand> mzanetti: it is fine in portrait, but landscape isn't
<jdstrand> mzanetti: 'automaticOrientation: false' in MainView doesn't seem to inhibit the rotation. only if I use the indicator to pin it
<ogra_> jdstrand, i think thats handled by u-a-l, so needs to be in the .desktop file
<jdstrand> mzanetti: is there something else in MainView I should be using or do I have to add logic to deal with the rotation (and if that is the case, is there a guide?)
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8/FullShellRotation
<jdstrand> X-Ubuntu-Supported-Orientations=portrait
<jdstrand> mzanetti: nm, but thanks anyway :)
<jdstrand> ogra_: thank you :)
<mzanetti> jdstrand, hey, sorry, having a day off and am mostly afk today
<jdstrand> mzanetti: no worries at all-- sorry to disturb you :)
<mzanetti> no prob. always happy to help
<jdstrand> thanks :)
<mzanetti> jdstrand, so, nothing to do in the code (except maybe adjust the layout of your buttons if width > height or similar)
<mzanetti> jdstrand, so far everything is handled by the .desktop file. but I'm arguing for an api that lets us change the setting at runtime for the future
<jdstrand> ack
<ogra_> mzanetti, it is also currently horridly broken
<mzanetti> ogra_, what?
<ogra_> well, locking the screen forces to portrait ... unlocking usually gets you a mashed up image of the app then and such stuff
<ogra_> forcing something vs using the physical orientation doesnt really work well ... (i know that will be fixed once scopes and greeter support it)
<jdstrand> yay it worked :)
<jdstrand> huh, nearly half of the downloads by country are from the UK. guess it is a good thing I added the UK dictionary :)
 * jdstrand goes back to something productive
<ogra_> jdstrand, thats all popey's scripts :P
<jdstrand> haha
<jdstrand> fyi, I'm happy to add other wordlists if people want to submit them
<jdstrand> I managed to cobble together a massive spanish one...
<jdstrand> ok, really getting back to something productive
<t1mp> zsombi, kalikiana: when should Header.exposed be updated? 1) when the animation to show/hide the header is finished 2) when the animation starts 3) when flicking such that releasing would cause the header to be shown/hidden ?
<zsombi> t1mp: what if you would have enum there, and cover all?
<zsombi> t1mp: or have a status property and exposed bool
<zsombi> t1mp: in which case the exposed should be set 1)
<kalikiana> zsombi: t1mp why not have a .moving property? in conjuction with .visible that should be self-evident
<kalikiana> aside from that I would probably expect that .exposed is visible && !moving
<t1mp> kalikiana: I have visible, exposed, and moving
<t1mp> kalikiana: basically I don't touch visible so it is always true. It is the property inherited from QQuickItem and it is FINAL so I cannot replace it
<kalikiana> t1mp: doesn't visible become false when it's hidden?
<t1mp> kalikiana: moving is obvious, that one is true iff the user is flicking the flickable, or the header is animating to fully exposed/hidden position
<t1mp> kalikiana: I could make it false when it is completely hidden.
<t1mp> kalikiana: how is that related to when the value of exposed is changed?
<kalikiana> t1mp: because to me !visible && !moving is the same as !exposed
<kalikiana> or just !visible effectively
<kalikiana> t1mp: I don't really see what case there is that's not explained by those two properties
<t1mp> kalikiana: right. when !moving, the values of visible and exposed are clear
<t1mp> kalikiana: ah
<t1mp> kalikiana: the developer can do exposed = false in order to hide the header
<t1mp> kalikiana: doing that will animate the header out of the view
<t1mp> kalikiana: when you set visible to false, it would just disappear
<t1mp> I cannot use 'visible' for opening/closing the header because it basically sets the opacity, doesn't animate the y-value as I want to
<kalikiana> t1mp: even if you have a behavior on it?
<kalikiana> hmm yeah probably same thing
<kalikiana> t1mp: so if exposed is set by the developer it would have to be updated right away when the animation starts - that is what has to happen if the developer sets it, anything else would be inconsistent
<t1mp> right. So then the value is updated when the animation starts
<t1mp> exposed can also change because the user flicks the flickable. I can update 'exposed' then when the user releases and the animation starts
<t1mp> so basically the same. I update the value when the (internal) show()/hide() functions are called.
<kalikiana> yeah
<kalikiana> that would make sense to me
<balloons> sverzegnassi, I'm rebuilding all the old mp's now. Jenkins is passing things
<t1mp> kalikiana: cool, thanks. I'll do it like that :)
<t1mp> kalikiana: actually I implemented updating exposed when the animation is done, but it is easier to update it when the animation starts
<nemo> mcphail: another month, another ping ☺
<kalikiana> t1mp: I thought that's what we agree should happen anyway? if you manually set exposed = true that is necessarily before anything moves, which is why I argued in favor of that
<kalikiana> ergo exposed updates at the start of the animation for consitancy
<sverzegnassi> balloons: great! thank you!
<t1mp> kalikiana: right. That's what we agreed on now, but that's not what I have implemented yet
<t1mp> first I implemented the more complicated way of doing it ;)
<kalikiana> ah I see now
<mcphail> nemo: how's it going?
<popey> evening mcphail
<mcphail> popey: good evening
<mcphail> nemo: you around on Monday evening? We can have another look at this
<nik90> zsombi: hey, is it possible to access Alarms enum variables like status, daysOfWeek etc from C++ ?
<nik90> zsombi: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1486008/comments/13 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1486008 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[sdk] leading actions width is too small making it very difficult to press" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> thnx Elleo
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I've just been sorting out the last podbird tweaks and found that super annoying with the new listitems, so thought I'd better figure out what was going on :)
<Elleo> nik90: I might temporarily ship a patched ListItemStyle.qml with podbird so we don't have to wait for OTA-7 for it to get fixed
<nik90> Elleo: Ah ok .. a temp style file for now should do the trick.
<Elleo> yeah, I've got a hacky fix at the moment that'll work, but I might wait to see how zsombi fixes it properly and include that instead
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-12
<justCarakas> @balloons I have a problem with my nexus 4 and don't know who to ask. I wanted to switch from the ubuntu channel to the bq-aquaris channel but I accidently switched to the devel of the meizu. I quickly noticed my mistake and switched to the bq-aquaris channel but since then I have some graphical errors, background of message app is empty. system reset screen is just white I can't change my alarms because there are b
<justCarakas> @popey @mhall119 @anyone who can help me ?
<nik90> justCarakas: Have you tried wipe user data while reflashing to the bq-aquaris channel?
<nik90> s/Have you tried/Did you
<justCarakas> nik90: is that an extra option ? I usually switch channels by sshing to my phone and then sudo system-image-cli --switch ubuntu-touch/stable/bq-aquaris.en or another channel
<nik90> justCarakas: I am having trouble remembering the argument you need to pass, let me check. But usually when I run into issues like this, I just reflash it clean.
<justCarakas> is there a way to keep the installed apps or at least the data ?
<justCarakas> nik90: I use this phone as my daily driver, so being able to keep the important stuff would be handy
<nik90> justCarakas: Ah oke..then a data wipe is not recommended.
<nik90> not sure why you're getting graphical glitches..
<nik90> I thought perhaps it could be app configuration data that got messed up
<nik90> which is why I suggested a clean slate
<justCarakas> I think it is something that got on to my phone from the ubuntu-touch/devel/krillin.en channel that stayed after switching
<justCarakas> that channel is still on 14.10 if I remember correctly
<justCarakas> is it possible to reset only sertain apps ?
<justCarakas> because  I've been looking around and I think it is only in the alarm, the messaging and settings app
<justCarakas> the 3 apps I opened while on the wrong channel
<justCarakas> it worked :)
<aquarius> If my app is started with a URL (that is: I've registered for URL scheme "myapp", and some other app opens the URL myapp://something), then I can get the URL from Qt.application.arguments. But how do I do that if my app is already running?
<aquarius> nik90 you may know the answer to the question I asked ten seconds before you appeared:
<aquarius> If my app is started with a URL (that is: I've registered for URL scheme "myapp", and some other app opens the URL myapp://something), then I can get the URL from Qt.application.arguments. But how do I do that if my app is already running?
<nik90> aquarius: can you repeat the question since I dont log message when I am offline
<aquarius> yup did so :)
<nik90> hmm..I have done it personally, but I am remember someone else having that very issue. I think it was the omgubuntu scope&app developer.
<nik90> s/have/haven't
<aquarius> the documentation is completely silent on this issue :)
<nik90> What happens when you call your app by myapp://something while your app is running? Does it not update the arguments?
<aquarius> the issue is where I *look* for the arguments
<DanChapman> nik90: regarding your enum question, you probably won't be able to use the Alarm enums in another c++ directly as the enum types have only been registered in the qml context. So you can only use them in qml and the qobject class they have been declared in. When passing an enum to another c++ class from qml it will get passed as an int. So it's easy enough to translate that back to something meaningful inside the class
<nik90> aquarius: well you said that the arguments are stored in Qt.application.arguments. So monitor that variable for changes.
<aquarius> My thought was to check its value in MainView:Component.onCompleted
<aquarius> but that will only get called on actual startup
<aquarius> but I could do it in onActive or whatever it is, which is called whenever I become foreground, couldn't I?
<nik90> DanChapman: the thing is in the clock app we have some alarm helper functions defined in javascript. I would like ideally convert that to a nice abstracted c++ class library. I suppose I could pass the Alarm enum types as properties to the class and use it internally.
<nik90> aquarius: yes that's also possible.
<DanChapman> aquarius: in dekko we listen to UriHandler and process uri's as they arrive https://bitbucket.org/dekkoproject/dekko/src/82d2e8077780f39ede2f9ff8eb005242955dc29a/qml/main.qml?at=devel&fileviewer=file-view-default#main.qml-246
 * aquarius rtfdanchapmans
<aquarius> huh.
<nik90> ah yes..QML Connections should do it!
<aquarius> that seems extremely useful
<aquarius> and extremely undocumented ;)
<aquarius> nice one DanChapman
<nik90> aquarius: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.UriHandler/
<nik90> it is documented :)
<aquarius> ha!
<aquarius> I shall write a bug saying "WHY DOESN'T THE URLDISPATCHER DOC LINK TO THIS" :)
<nik90> haha :P
<nik90> oh aquarius ... very hard to meet your requirements :P
<nik90> s/requirements/expectations
 * nik90 always uses the wrong word
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-ubuntu-com/+bug/1495052 filed. :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495052 in Ubuntu Developer Portal "URLDispatcher documentation does not mention UriHandler" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> and confirmed :)
<DanChapman> nik90: can you point me to an example of a helper you want to convert.
<aquarius> if "our documentation ought to be useful to app developers" is an unattainably high expectation then I'm giving up hacking and going back to chemistry. :)
<nik90> DanChapman: sure, one sec
<nik90> DanChapman: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/app/alarm/AlarmUtils.qml
<nik90> DanChapman: I would like to convert it to something like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/backend/modules/Stopwatch/formattime.h
<nik90> essentially moving all logic functions to c++ and retaining qml for UI purposes. So nothing complicated as I am just starting to get familiar with Qt C++.
<aquarius> huh. So, UriHandler works for URLs received at runtime. It does not work for having your app be *started* with a URL
<aquarius> but, weirdly, Qt.application.arguments when my app is started by URL is: ["/path/to/qmlscene", "$@", "app.qml"]
<aquarius> that is: $@ is not being substituted with actual arguments; it's passed literally
<aquarius> that's surely not supposed to happen?
<zsombi> Elleo: what was your workaround?
<zsombi> nik90|Lunch: there' sno C++ alarm api
<aquarius> zsombi, do you know what's going on with my QML app not getting arguments substituted? Maybe I've misunderstood how URLDispatcher and UriHandler work
<zsombi> nik90|Lunch: but you can call all the methods/properties/signals from cpp
<zsombi> nik90|Lunch: that's the beauty of meta object model ;)
<zsombi> aquarius: arguments?
<zsombi> aquarius: app args are only given by UriHandler when the app is started first time, never after
<aquarius> zsombi, I think that's actually exactly the wrong way around
<aquarius> zsombi, I'm testing here, and UriHandler gives me the URL if the app is already running, and *doesn't* when the app is started
<aquarius> and I can't see how to get the URL when the app is started; I thought maybe it would be in Qt.application.arguments, but those are ["/path/to/qmlscene", "$@", "app.qml"] which means that the $@ isn't being substituted with the actual arguments
<zsombi> aquarius: uhh, sorry, I messed it, it's other way around :)
<aquarius> zsombi, yup :) So... how do I get the URL when my app is started?
<zsombi> aquarius: so UriHandler will get it only when the app is already running :)
<Elleo> zsombi: monitor onPressedChanged in the AbstractButton and if(!pressed) { trigger(); }
<zsombi> aquarius: easily, you have the Arguments QML element to help you out
<Elleo> so when pressed stops being true it triggers instead of when the release event is emitted (which doesn't happen due to the movement of the mouse area)
<zsombi> Elleo: that's bad
<DanChapman> aquarius: i remember being puzzled by something similar. I ended up just picking the uri's of the APP_URIS env var on app launch. Obviously that's not so easy for qml only apps
<aquarius> zsombi, the URL isn't *in* the arguments I'm given, though. Qt.application.arguments is ["/path/to/qmlscene", "$@", "app.qml"]
<zsombi> Elleo: the clicked should happen, but as said in #ubuntu-touch, the ListItem grabs the mouse event from the panels, which shouldn't be like that
<zsombi> aquarius: do you use Arguments type?
<zsombi> aquarius: I'm not talking about the UriHandler
<aquarius> zsombi, I haven't used the Arguments type yet; I'm just printing out the actual arguments that are passed to the app, which are in Qt.application.arguments. The Arguments type helps me to parse that, but it won't help because the URI is not *in* the arguments that my app is passed.
<zsombi> aquarius: https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.Arguments/
<Elleo> zsombi: yeah, it's the movement that stops onClicked happening, I'd thought the movement started on release but it seems it starts if you make a tiny positional shift (presumably that's due to it viewing it as a swipe)
<zsombi> aquarius: ahha... then applauncher somehow eats 'em
<aquarius> zsombi, indeed
<aquarius> zsombi, that's my question :)
<Elleo> zsombi: onclicked and onrelease don't work if the mousearea they're reporting for has moved
<zsombi> aquarius: buggy :D
<aquarius> zsombi, Qt.application.arguments is ["/path/to/qmlscene", "$@", "app.qml"]
<zsombi> Elleo: right... there was a fix recently which did mess this up.
<zsombi> Elleo: and as touch events do usually produce press and move events immediately, this is revealed on touch only
<DanChapman> aquarius: i think zsombi means this Argumetns type https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04/Ubuntu.Components.Arguments/
<DanChapman> bah just read scrollback
<DanChapman> ignore me
<zsombi> DanChapman: yes, I already posted the link, what I'm saying is that UriHandler and Arguments should both get the URI when the app is launched (I forgot the word both last time)
<zsombi> so for you there shouldn't be any diff when your app is launched or re-activated
<nik90> zsombi: you mentioned "but you can call all the methods/properties/signals from cpp"..how do I that?
<zsombi> nik90: yes
<zsombi> nik90: duuude, welcome to the wonderful world of MOM
<zsombi> :)
<zsombi> nik90: a bit of history
<zsombi> nik90: does QtServiceFramework ring any bell for you?
<zsombi> nik90: from Qt mobility 1.2
<nik90> I have used Qt Mobility 1.2, but not QtServiceFramework. I shall read about it
<zsombi> nik90: ok, never mind
<zsombi> nik90: so, QtServiceFramework was working so that dynamically loaded plugins, was working with in-process and out-of-process plugins
<zsombi> nik90: AND the beauty: the plugins were able to provide interfaces whos API was only on "paper"
<zsombi> nik90: querying meta object from the interface object itself, they were invoking 'em
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: so
<aquarius> zsombi, my exec line in myapp.desktop is "Exec=qmlscene $@ myapp.qml". I think that the $@ should be being substituted with actual arguments, and it isn't :(
<zsombi> nik90: same with Alarms
<zsombi> aquarius: yeah
<zsombi> aquarius: tedg is your friend on that :)
<aquarius> zsombi, I don't know how to debug that... it's surely a huge platform bug? That means that no argument passing works for anything :(
<aquarius> I will ping tedg :)
<aquarius> bah is 6.45am in Texas :)
<zsombi> nik90: so if in cpp you can access the alarm object or the alarm model, if you know the params/signals/slots, you can invoke them :)
<nik90> ah ok now I get it.
<zsombi> nik90: how to get it? easily!
<zsombi> nik90: assume each page has a property called alarm and one called alarmModel
<zsombi> nik90: yiou simply do fetch the QObject* in cpp like
<zsombi> page->property("alarm").value<QObject*>();
<zsombi> nik90: where Page is a QObject as well
<nik90> ok
<zsombi> nik90: then alarm->metaObject()->invoke(alarm, "save);
<zsombi> nik90: it is that simple :)
<nik90> zsombi: but my class object will be instantiated within a Page and should thereby have access to the Page QObject..through which I use the above syntax to access the alarm properties
<zsombi> nik90: but, if you store the alarm in cpp member somewhere, beware and use QPointer<QObject> alarm
<zsombi> nik90: or your object can have properties you will set then
<zsombi> nik90: even easier
<zsombi> nik90: I just used this to illustrate the possibility :)
<zsombi> nik90: the only thing is to transfer the objects to cpp, you can do that thru functions, properties, whatever
<nik90> cool
<aquarius> Ahahahaha!
<aquarius> Having the desktop Exec line be qmlscene "$@" main.qml is WRONG.
<aquarius> It should be qmlscene %u main.qml or qmlscene %f main.qml.
<aquarius> That means that the default template is wrong )
<aquarius> :)
<zsombi> aquarius: okaaay... so then the bug is in qtcreator-plugin project
<aquarius> yup!
<nik90> https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<aquarius> I am filing it now :)
<zsombi> aquarius: zbenjamin will be utmost happy to fix it ;)
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1495062 filed :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495062 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "QML project .desktop Exec line incorrectly uses $@" [Undecided,New]
 * zbenjamin can not promise nor deny anthing
<nik90> zsombi: so QProperty(QVariant tempAlarm read TempAlarm write setTempAlarm notify onTempAlarmChanged) where in qml I pass it an alarm object.
<nik90> Where does the QPointer<QObject> alarm come int play?
<nik90> I want to set the tempAlarm properties like daysOfWeek, etc.. and then use that alarm object in QML
<zbenjamin> nik90: btw, happy to see you here but what happend to the break you wanted to take ? :D
<zsombi> nik90: setTempAlarm would need to store the value somewhere right? you store in a QPointer<QObject>
<zsombi> zbenjamin: he cannot escape from ubuntu app development :)
<nik90> zbenjamin: I was and then got sucked into stopwatch. Now I mostly review code and occasionally provide patches to clock-app.
<nik90> zsombi: ah yes..I need to private variable to store the value.
<zsombi> nik90: :)
<nik90> Elleo: current podbird trunk has a issue with the page tab button when you press the search button and then press back.
<nik90> 1. Search for a podcast in the podcast tab. 2. Press Back 3. Notice black square instead of tab button
<Elleo> nik90: okay, will take a look at that next
<nik90> Elleo: I moved the list/grid view button to the settings page. That's why I removed it from the podcast tab header since I figured people don't switch views that frequently.
<nik90> I am really liking the new improved icon. Adds a nice touch to the bird ;)
<Elleo> nik90: ah, I didn't spot that
<nik90> Elleo: It was due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/podbird/+bug/1451999. People are requesting more and more views.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1451999 in podbird trunk "Add 'Downloaded' view" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Elleo> nik90: yeah, I don't really want to add any more top level views, but I have split the episodes page into Unheard/Listened/Downloaded which I think covers most common cases for filtering
<nik90> Elleo: True, if you install Podbird-Devel you will see that I actually reduced the Top views to just Podcasts, Episodes and Settings.
<nik90> the What's new tab becomes a page section in the episodes tab.
<nik90> but its something I was testing around
<Elleo> yeah, I prefer having a global what's new myself
<nik90> ah ok
<Elleo> so you can see at a glance everything that's new
<nik90> well the what's new won't go away in devel. it still shown by default. Its just that it wont have its own dedicated tab.
<nik90> but people are going to love rev 121 :D
<nik90> the episode refreshing gets quickly annoying.
<Elleo> heh
<DanChapman> Does anyone know if there is docs anywhere for the Oxide webview, not the Ubuntu.Web ones but for com.canonical.Oxide. Looking at the source is getting a bit tedious :-)
<bzoltan> aquarius: your bugreport have a proposed fix, feel free to check if it does what you expect.
<nemo> mcphail: ehm. sure
<Inglebard> Hi, what is the way to show qml errors during application developement ? (I mean qml error like import errors, undefined variables,...)
<Inglebard> I try "/tmp/qtc_device_applaunch.py /tmp/myapp_1.0_all.click --hook myapp" but seems not display errors, maybe i miss something ?
<ahayzen> Inglebard, if you do it from QtCreator they appear in the console of that otherwise they app in ... /home/phablet/.cache/upstart/application-click-myapp_1.0.log or something similar
<ahayzen> *they appear in
<Inglebard> Yeah but i don't use QtCreator
<Inglebard> Ok, I will check the log
<ahayzen> yeah i usually $ tail -f the log file once you've found which one is for your app :-)
<Inglebard> Ok thanks
<Inglebard> And I have another question, since 2 or 3 weeks I notice ubuntu-emulator crash after 2 application launched, someone have the problem too ? (I use 14.04)
<ahayzen> Inglebard, i know there were issues with the emulator, but thought they had fixed, ensure that it is all up to date. If not ask in the week when more folks are around :-)
<Inglebard> What do you mean by "up to date" ?
<ahayzen> ensure you packages on your desktop are up to date and the emulator's image is up to date
<ahayzen> (i haven't used the emulator in a while so i'm not much use i'm afraid :-/ )
<Inglebard> Ok, I recreate an emultor today after update my system, but issue still here. So I will wait :(
<Inglebard> ahayzen, I will disturbed you again but the error I would like to see is not present in the log.
<Inglebard>     QString path = m_cordova->get_app_dir() + "/../qml/InAppBrowser.qml";
<Inglebard>     QString qml = QString(code)
<Inglebard>       .arg(CordovaInternal::format(path)).arg(CordovaInternal::format(url));
<Inglebard>     m_cordova->execQML(qml);
<Inglebard> I don't have errors from InAppBrowser.qml
<ahayzen> is the app actually starting ?
<Inglebard> Yes, except if there is an error in the qml file.
<ahayzen> ok :-)
<ahayzen> you'd usually get something in the app log if the app is launching and then erroring
<ahayzen> if it is higher up it can appear in other logs sometimes
<ahayzen> but i've not used the cordova things before
<Inglebard> Ok, I just would like to change the adress bar of cordova in app browser plugin because it is actually outdated/incomplete. But I have not a lot of skills in C++/qml/debugging :)
<ahayzen> Inglebard, yeah thats probably better to ask in the week when folks that work on those components are around :-)
<Inglebard> Ok ok thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-09-13
<noname123> is there a german irc channel?
<noname123> :quit
<bioram> Hello?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-13
<ohmy> hello
<ohmy> is WebView from Ubuntu.Web 0.2 absed on webkit ?
<davmor2> ohmy: the whole system I believe talks to oxide which is based on chromium as I understand it, so it should be yes.
<ohmy> davmor2: hah i've just saw oxide, thanks
<kalikiana> davmor2: ohmy: No. Oxide is not based on WebKit, it's CEF (Chromium Embedded Framework)
<ohmy> kalikiana: i know now thnks ^^
<ohmy> kalikiana: getting confused now ^^ so we need a specific version of chrome or is it enough to only build oxide itself ?
<kalikiana> ohmy: Oxide contains a snapshot already
<ohmy> kalikiana: of course, but since i'm targeting other OS that means that using oxide requires to build chrome for these paltforms :(
<kalikiana> zsombi: wanna review? https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/triggerComboButtonCorrectly/+merge/305614
<zsombi> kalikiana: why not :)
<kalikiana> Cool, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-14
<ohmy> Hello everybody
<ohmy> Yesterday i was discovering oxide and the JS API call from QML was straighforward, i'm trying to understand how call the reverse work (calling QML from JS using oxide is possible ?)
<mike00> appdevs: I updated the sdk, and now I have to re-create the kits. when I go under "devices" and I press the button "autocreate" under my phone I get this message "There is no compatible target available on your system, do you want to create it now?" and I have to choose between two images. they are different only for the description: the first is "ubuntu vivid x86_64 ..." and the second is "ubuntu vivid i686".
<mike00> which one do I have to select?
<mike00> I have a Bq Aquaris E4.5
<mike00> appdevs, which is the difference between the 2 images?
<mike00> appdevs: I've choosen the first, "ubuntu vivid x86_64..."
<mike00> but I got some errors, I'm trying with the second
<mike00> appdevs: i received errors with both the images... what shall i do?
<mike00> can an appdevs help me creating a new kit, please?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-15
<dpm> popey, to ease the terminal packaging, could you address the comments on the review for your MP at https://code.launchpad.net/~popey/ubuntu-terminal-app/add-snapcraft-config/+merge/305206?
<popey> yup
<dpm> cool, thanks
<popey> dpm: done
<dpm> popey, awesome, looking good, thanks! Quick question, why did you choose to set CLICK_MODE=on? IIRC, this will trigger password prompt for the snap running on the desktop
<popey> no, it doesn't
<popey> there's a separate check
<dpm> ok, cool
 * dpm checks the other things that that switch does
<popey> fwiw, with the switch set the other way, the app doesn't launch at all
<popey> file:///snap/ubuntu-terminal-app/x1/usr/share/terminal/qml/ubuntu-terminal-app.qml:6 module "QMLTermWidget" is not installed
<popey> barfs like that
<dpm> hm... weird
<dpm> I would have expected this error to come up regardless of the switch state
<dpm> I'm actually puzzled that the snap works without explicitly setting the path to the QMLTermWidget
<dpm> anyway, this might require more investigation. I think for now we can merge it as it is, so that the .deb builds too
<popey> +1
<popey> exactly my thoughts
<dpm> top-approved
<dpm> and going for lunch
<popey> thanks!
<om26er> Hi! Whats the recommended and easiest way to build armhf packages on a x86 machine ?
<davmor2> om26er: vm which would be horrifically slow but popey can possibly confirm
<om26er> davmor2, popey I have always found there to be lack of clear documentation on that
<popey> om26er: chroot
<popey> I build core apps for phone in a chroot all the time, it's not too slow, faster than building on the phone itself, that's for sure
<bregma> QEMU
<bregma> QEMU on x86 is faster than native on ARM
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-17
<r14> I created app in ubuntu 16.04 using qt shared library and when i run this on my virtual box using ubuntu it gives error  " no version information available "
<r14> appdevs
<r14>  I created app in ubuntu 16.04 using qt shared library and when i run this on my virtual box using ubuntu it gives error  " no version information available "
<adroit_machine> Hi, I have juset finished a course in core and advance java(J2EE), I was wondering if I can contribute to the development of ubuntu in any way?
<r14> adroit_machine: you can create application(system) or application for ubuntu store which si used by users.
<adroit_machine> Hi everyone, I have just completed a course in advance and core java(J2EE), I was  wondering if I can contribute to the development of ubuntu?
<maxed> adddevs, I'm still stuck with implementing payments in my game for Ubuntu Touch. In short, I need to show Qt-based pay ui from non-Qt-based OpenGL application. I filled a bug about lack of API for non-Qt apps, but for now, I'd be happy with any kind of a hack. I guess I need to start a Qt application FROM my app, communicate with using some form of IPC to get information about available...
<maxed> ...puchases etc., then somehow show its window over MY app's windo for payment process, then come back. Any ideas how to do any of that? Or am I thinking in the wrong direction?
<JanC> maxed: I think you meant "appdevs", not "adddevs"?  :)
<maxed> JanC, oh, yeah :)
<maxed> Another new interesting problem :) If I try to link my app with Qt, I get error saying  undefined reference to symbol '_ZNSaIcEC2Ev@@GLIBCXX_3.4' in one of my files (but if I don't link with Qt, everything compiles)
<maxed> However, if I compile a separate Qt-using app, again, the error does not surface...
<maxed> "The kit UbuntuSDK for device-armhf (GCC armhf-ubuntu-sdk-15.04) has configuration issues which might be the root cause for this problem."
<maxed> Yes, IDE shows this kit with a warning sign, and warning include "Device type is not supported by Qt version".
<maxed> Yet, I see that Qt version in kit is Qt 5.4.1 (device-armhf)
<maxed> What is even broken here... Is it IDE (reporting problems with kit which actually aren't problems), or kit, or something else?
<maxed> Maybe I should just re-install the whole development package...
<maxed> But how to do that properly... Which packages to remove... Questions, questions, and no answers in sight :(
<JanC> I think bzoltan is the person who might be able to help with the SDK/IDE
<JanC> but not sure he's around right now (it's Saturday evening, after all)
<maxed> What better time to mess around with your PC?! :)
<maxed> OK, brb, rebooting...
<maxed> Actually, the first problem I get (after updating to 4.1 version of SDK) is that sometimes after I change CMakeLists.txt, "Run CMake" breaks. It starts giving error message "Qt Creator needs a CMake Tool set up to build. Configure a CMake Tool in the kit options."
<maxed> Even though CMake IS configured, and was working just a minute ago...
<maxed> The more I dig, the more things seem completely broken.
<maxed> It seems I lost the ability to specify CMake parameters. In theroy, SDK 4.1 provides a nice dialog to set them up instead of just command line specification that was used before.
<maxed> In practice, it seems that whatever I set there is NOT passed to CMake.
<maxed> Either the new SDK release is beyond broken, or my system is totally misconfigured (possibly after the update). I believe this channel isn't a proper place to discuss this in depth. But I don't want to file bugs, because I'm not sure it's not my fault...
<DanChapman> maxed: hey! bzoltan or zbenjamin would be the guys to talk to about SDK issues. I know some others have had similar issues. They might not be around until monday though :-(
<maxed> DanChapman, I'll try emailing bzlotan, I think. This might be a lenghty discussion which is better suited to e-mail than to IRC anyway.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-09-18
<bzoltan> DanChapman: I will check it with zbenjamin tomorrow
